# Official News Release for Ben Pearson Archery



## 537

Sorry, 
I had every intention of getting this out earlier today but I can honestly say this has been one of the busiest days of my life. Who knew buying Americas oldest bow company could be so hectic.



NEWS RELEASE
April 20, 2009​
The newly formed Ben Pearson Archery, LLC. has purchased the assets of Ben Pearson Archery from the Brewton, Alabama based Ben Pearson Archery Co. Inc. Ben Pearson Archery, LLC will maintain its current manufacturing facilities in Brewton Alabama to continue producing the finest quality bows in the industry.

Jeremy Blackmon, President of Ben Pearson Archery, LLC, has nearly two decades of experience in the archery industry. As an avid bowhunter and championship archer, Blackmon will bring the experience, perspective, and commitment to quality product that will propel Ben Pearson Archery to new heights. 

Blackmon has assembled a leadership team to insure that Ben Pearson Archery maintains its cutting edge quality in an ever-changing market. This team represents over 100 years of bowhunting and archery experience. In addition, Richard Batdorf, the inventor of the patent pending twin track R2B2 cam system and Roger Templeton former Director of Research and Development at Ben Pearson Archery ,have joined the team in a consultative role to bring cutting edge technology and high performance bows in the future.

Blackmon stated: “The great quality, workmanship, and personalized customer service that made Pearson one of the most respected products in archery will continue to be the focus of this company. Pearson has always produced one of the highest quality bows in the world. With less than a 1% warranty claim rate, Pearson’s quality is unquestioned.” It is this reputation and commitment that has allowed us to maintain and grow our global network of dealers. 

To insure that this company continues to provide the best product and customer service in the industry, Jeremy will be personally engaged in day-to-day operations, including product sales and dealer relations. For those dealers already familiar with Pearson’s products and service, long-time employee, Carolyn Settle, continues to provide the unparalleled customer service they have come to expect. 

“Our philosophy is simple,” Blackmon stated, “Give our dealers the best product backed by personalized, quality customer service and a competitive price point and we will earn the continued loyalty of our great dealers and customers.” 

Questions concerning this News Release may be directed to Jeremy Blackmon at (251)867-8980.


----------



## GCOD

Good luck Jeremy look forward to working with you.
Tommy


----------



## JAG

Congratulations Jeremy.. I look forward to seeing great things happen at Ben Pearson Archery! I wish you the best!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Great news for Pearson! It's good to hear that the uncertainty is behind the company. Jeremy, one piece of encouragement...keep the first things first, keep the second things second. Matthew 22:37-38. Love God and love others. You can build a company on that principle right there!


----------



## AlphaMale

Congrats Jeremy ... and Best of Luck to Ya ... I Used to shoot for Pearson and I tell ya when Jeremy was heading up the Pro Staff he had his ducks in a row ... If he runs the company anything like he ran the pro staff program they will do FINE ...


----------



## jakes10mm

*Congrats Jeremy*

Looking forward to the exciting new products from Pearson. Tired of testing "other" manufacturers' products. Excited about getting back to the one brand I've owned that didn't require a return trip to its creator to get it right!


----------



## ferretboy

Congratulations sir on the purchase of the finest bow company in the world. I have been blessed to shoot for a great company with a family atmosphere. I wish you the best and am proud to be a Pearson ProStaff member. Dave Henderson


----------



## beardown

*Great News*

:mg:*Great News, Jeremy has been in archery most his life, it must feel great to be living a dream, He knows what a great shooting Bow feels like. Best Wishes for the Pearson Family.*


----------



## pearson mike

Jeremy, I couldn't be happier for you. You've got me all excited again for Pearson, thanks. You know if you guys need anything, just call.
Mike


----------



## pintojk

congrats and glad to see you've got Roger on board :thumb:


----------



## Lonesome Timber

*Great news*

Man thats great news -- Congratulations.


----------



## RandD

*Consulting*

It is wonderful to be associated with the oldest bow company, Ben Pearson Archery. Although I am not in the factory, I will be working with Jeremy and the gang to continue developing cutting edge technology and high performance bows with high quality standards.

Best Regards

Roger Templeton


----------



## tonyc662

Great news!!!!.Now if i can just find a dealer that has a layaway program i'll be gettin me a z34.


----------



## jakes10mm

A Z-34 with R2B2 Cams is in my near-term future....hopefully!


----------



## VA2

Good luck!


----------



## iawoody2

Great news!!! Good luck Jeremy!!!!!!!!!!
Bob


----------



## ike_osu

That is fantastic new. It is good to see a good bow company like this going to someone who knows the sport. I hope to see something new and unique from Pearson in the near future.
Best of luck 
Ike


----------



## 537

Thank you for all the words of encouragement,

We have got some busy days and late nights ahead of us , but I couldn't be more excited


----------



## 537

I know we are only on our second day into this but I would love to here opinions from everyone on what we should have in our line up for next year

I know that the best way to succeed is to give the shooters what they want so let's here it


----------



## Moparmatty

537 said:


> I know we are only on our second day into this but I would love to here opinions from everyone on what we should have in our line up for next year
> 
> I know that the best way to succeed is to give the shooters what they want so let's here it


How about a 40" ATA target bow, R2B2 Cams, 7.5" brace height, neutral or slightly deflex riser.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I glad to see you got the company Jermey. I know with the team you have at Pearson you will continue make the one of the finest products on the market.


----------



## goofy2788

Great News!!!! I absolutely loved my Z34 from last year....I'm still hoping my 09 Z34 shows up so I can kill some foam with it before the end of the summer


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Congrats Jeremy & I look forward to helping out in some small way!
Ray


----------



## 537

Thanks Ray,
I can't wait to see Ben Pearson Tee shirts from Tough Antler Tees


----------



## badbow148

I think a 36-38" A/A bow would be super for a target bow.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Congrats and good luck!:darkbeer:


----------



## beardown

*I went by Pearson Mfg. shop today*

I went by Pearson Mfg. shop today. I live 6 miles from the plant and have been by often but let me tell you I've cared for so many people who have worked there over the years. I can honestly say the attitude and the commitment to success is at a higher level today than I ever remember. I can tell you a lot of Bows will be shipped out of there in just a few weeks and being a long time friend of Jeremy's I'm so looking forward to the 2010 bows. Business around the world have struggled in the Economic environment we now know but this 100yr. old business has got the shot in the arm it needed to survive it.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Ttt


----------



## guanche

Good luck Jeremy!!

And Great news for the Archery industry


----------



## ChaseBaker

Jeremy

I'ld like to see more Bowfishing Stuff.. pm sent

Chase


----------



## Pearsonwonder

Ttt


----------



## anythingoutdoors

Pearson used to be a great archery company. Trust me on this, I know.

Would be nice to see them launch themselves back to the heights that they were at during the 1986-1990 timeframe. But, I have my own sentimental reasons as to why


----------



## 537

ChaseBaker said:


> Jeremy
> 
> I'ld like to see more Bowfishing Stuff.. pm sent
> 
> Chase


I got your PM I will get back with you when get home from the ASA shoot .

I am Having a great time hanging out with Team Pearson, ready to shoot tomorrow


----------



## 537

Day one @ Augusta behind us looking forward to day two


----------



## v-hunter

537 said:


> I know we are only on our second day into this but I would love to here opinions from everyone on what we should have in our line up for next year
> 
> I know that the best way to succeed is to give the shooters what they want so let's here it


Congrats, I'll PM my concerns.


----------



## z34mann

*long live pearson*

good luck, but with a company like that you won't need much luck. I would love to see a longer ata. I have several shooters around here that just won't buy anything under a 36". and some new colors for the staff bows, would be great. and offer colored bows for sale, also. Tshirts would be great to. keep up the great work


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson*

Great News- Lets all go kill some foam and spots and help sell some bows!!!!


----------



## VA2

whats up with this link http://www.jeremyblackmon.com its not working?


----------



## mason1958

*Good to see ya jeremy*

Good to see ya jeremy @ the asa this weekend, hope ya have many great years ahead with your venture.it takes great people to make a great company & we know ya for just that, so good luck & congrats to ya jeremy.we look forward to selling some bows for ya,your friends steve,janice & mason smith www.archerybarnllc.com


----------



## archery ham

Good to hear some good news. :amen:


----------



## v-hunter

This is what I posted on the Pearson forum wish list. Just make the cams a bit more aggressive to keep the speed. Perfect hunting bow.



> What I would like to see is the Z-32 with a 8" brace at close to the same speed with the R2B2's and offer it in Predator or Mossy Oak Brush or Black. You make that and my BT General goes bye bye.


----------



## 537

If you could only have one color for a target bow what would it be?


----------



## anythingoutdoors

Black


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

anythingoutdoors said:


> Black


+1. Like a nice black suit...You can wear whatever you want with it.


----------



## JAG

537 said:


> If you could only have one color for a target bow what would it be?


Black. it looks awesome.


----------



## snaildarter

*Cool!!*

I have a new quest bow, but I keep coming back to my pearson spoiler. I will defineately check out the new line up in the next few years and will support your company in the future. 

Also I may be in Brewton for work in the next few months, is it possible to stop by and see what is going on at the plant?

Thanks.


----------



## iawoody2

Yes, black!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Black always looks good! It would also be great to see an all black option for hunting bows. The powder coated matte black that is not shiny would probably sell well!


----------



## red44

Moparmatty said:


> How about a 40" ATA target bow, R2B2 Cams, 7.5" brace height, neutral or slightly deflex riser.


Me too. 
Good luck to you and your Co.
Would also be interested in the trad side of Ben Pearson, in that if someone could ever compile a good archive of models/dates of manufacture and such.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I no there is not a big market for it, but bring back some of Old Bens recurves.


----------



## 537

snaildarter said:


> I have a new quest bow, but I keep coming back to my pearson spoiler. I will defineately check out the new line up in the next few years and will support your company in the future.
> 
> Also I may be in Brewton for work in the next few months, is it possible to stop by and see what is going on at the plant?
> 
> Thanks.


Stop by anytime you like, just give me a call ahead of time and I will show you around.


----------



## Adair

Pearsonwonder said:


> I no there is not a big market for it, but bring back some of Old Bens recurves.



Yes, I agree. At least one of them


----------



## VA2

ttt


----------



## archery ham

537 said:


> If you could only have one color for a target bow what would it be?


Textured finish.....in gray. Like a Rhino Bed Liner.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I really would be interested in a take down recurve or a youth model recurve (not a fiberglass POS but a real wood model).


----------



## 537

Pearsonwonder said:


> I really would be interested in a take down recurve or a youth model recurve (not a fiberglass POS but a real wood model).



It was great talking to you this morning, It is good to see the shooters stop by,
I am looking forward to Saturday, Maybe you can give me some lessons on the range.


----------



## kody10

i think a blaze orange that fades out into shiny black would sell pretty good


----------



## Moparmatty

kody10 said:


> i think a blaze orange that fades out into shiny black would sell pretty good


I agree! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 537

kody10 said:


> i think a blaze orange that fades out into shiny black would sell pretty good



That would be an eye catcher for sure


----------



## Adair

kody10 said:


> i think a blaze orange that fades out into shiny black would sell pretty good


With black limbs the Pearson logo would stand out nice. A set of Crackers strings to boot would be sharp with the orange riser.


----------



## pearson mike

Adair said:


> With black limbs the Pearson logo would stand out nice. A set of Crackers strings to boot would be sharp with the orange riser.


That would be a good look...


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I'll be their with my boots Saturday morning Jermey. I doubt I can show much of anything on the range, but I'll try.


----------



## pearson mike

I wish you guys were a little closer. How long has it been since we got to shoot together Jeremy? 10+ years? It would be a blast to do it again.


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> I wish you guys were a little closer. How long has it been since we got to shoot together Jeremy? 10+ years? It would be a blast to do it again.


At least 10 Mike , Maybe we can shoot sometime this year if I make it up north.


----------



## pearson mike

That would be great, looking forward to it.


----------



## CycloneBlkhawk

*Jeremy at R100*

apple shot at about 33 yards. watched the shot and was very cool. Met Jermey and what a cool guy , and he will do well as a Owner of Pearson. Nice talking to you Jeremy, good luck.


----------



## Pearsonwonder

I tried waiting for you at the shoot today, but I never seen you.


----------



## 537

Pearsonwonder said:


> I tried waiting for you at the shoot today, but I never seen you.


Sorry, last minute change of plans and I didn't have a number to get in touch with you. one of our top dealers asked me to come up to the R100 shoot. It turned out to be a good time and I got to meet some new people and shoot some neat targets. I am planning on shooting at the Brewton shoot tomorrow after church, I should be there around 2 o' clock

Hope you shot well


----------



## beardown

looks like great shoot at the R100, looks like Jeremy out making some rounds


----------



## Pearsonwonder

ttt


----------



## JAG

CycloneBlkhawk said:


> apple shot at about 33 yards. watched the shot and was very cool. Met Jermey and what a cool guy , and he will do well as a Owner of Pearson. Nice talking to you Jeremy, good luck.


i shot that last week in Tx, for the 24 bonus points, it was a "must" :lol:


----------



## snaildarter

537 said:


> Stop by anytime you like, just give me a call ahead of time and I will show you around.


If it works out I'll definately be in touch.

Thanks.


----------



## 537

It's not often we get a chance for a 24 point bonus. I can think of a few ASA shoots when I could have used some bonuses like that.



JAG said:


> i shot that last week in Tx, for the 24 bonus points, it was a "must" :lol:


----------



## 537

snaildarter said:


> If it works out I'll definately be in touch.
> 
> Thanks.




Just let me know , I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## pearson mike

Anybody from the factory, coming up for the Triple Crown?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09




----------



## rhbuckmaster

537 said:


> If you could only have one color for a target bow what would it be?


My vote would be Black........To be specific, flat black riser with camo or black limbs.


----------



## hoodedmonk

Congrats! this sounds like good news for Pearson Archery.


----------



## bohnt10

537 said:


> If you could only have one color for a target bow what would it be?



My vote is red to black fade......


----------



## beardown

I've gone by the Pearson Plant almost every day this week and bows are being shipped daily. Production looks great and you can tell that Jeremy has his hand on quality control and research and development. Chris’s mechanical knowledge has brought an additional asset to the team with his eye on quality control Pearson has taken some great steps. The personal service is great, you can call and a real voice answers the phone is that new school or old school anyway I like it.


----------



## VA2

That sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archery ham

archery ham said:


> Textured finish.....in gray. Like a Rhino Bed Liner.


epsi:


----------



## kody10

gettin me a new z-34. cant wait


----------



## thechamp27

Moparmatty said:


> How about a 40" ATA target bow, R2B2 Cams, 7.5" brace height, neutral or slightly deflex riser.


 Sign me up for the second one!! Available in target colors of course. Personally I would like to see something in orange/black....


----------



## Bow Maniac

*okay*



537 said:


> I know we are only on our second day into this but I would love to here opinions from everyone on what we should have in our line up for next year
> 
> I know that the best way to succeed is to give the shooters what they want so let's here it


i saw on your myspace you are a JESUS freak. so how about a super fast twin cam hunting bow dedicated to JESUS ???? call it maybe the "Prophet" have it in those monster/x-force speed range and let the JESUS people come forwards....:darkbeer:


----------



## BenjaminT

kody10 said:


> gettin me a new z-34. cant wait


Exactly which model will you be getting??? Cams? Color? etc..


----------



## kody10

green riser. r2b2 cams. 50# limbs.


----------



## BenjaminT

kody10 said:


> green riser. r2b2 cams. 50# limbs.


cool. be sure and post pictures and let us know about your setup when you get it.


----------



## pearson mike

kody10 said:


> green riser. r2b2 cams. 50# limbs.


Would love to see it. Be sure to throw some pics. up


----------



## MoNofletch

yes,
I also want a new Z-34! It would make a nice hunting bow.


----------



## lostn50s

Nice to hear that Pearson is going to continue to make the finest bows in the Archery market. Congrats Jeremy and best of luck taking Pearson to the next level.

rob


----------



## pearson mike

*Birthday*

Someone, very high up at Pearson is having a birthday Tuesday.


----------



## MoNofletch

Well, HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!


I just ordered a Z34 R2B2!! I can't wait! :mg:


----------



## bohnt10

Ahhh, won't mention any names, but a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY is in order!!


----------



## pearson mike

Happy Birthday, Boss.


----------



## JAG

da na na na na na nant.. they say its your Birthday!
da na na na na na nant!
:mracoustic: ccasion16:


----------



## 537

Thanks every one, It has been a great day, my wife went to work with me and took me out to lunch at my favorite restaurant. She is currently blackmailing me with the pictures of me in a sombrero as the waiters sang happy birthday.

Hopefully they won't show up here.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Happy B Day  Jeremy Cheeers!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

We want pics!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Congrats.


----------



## pearson mike

Jeremy, ask Carolyn if it's the same place that she has pictures of me in that dang hat.


----------



## kody10

happy b-day jeremy!!!


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> Jeremy, ask Carolyn if it's the same place that she has pictures of me in that dang hat.


I am sure it is since there is only one place like that in the Big City of Brewton. Maybe I can get her to post your pics. instead of mine.:usa: LOL


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy

09 Pearson made it's mark on a turkey yesterday.


----------



## 537

ParkerBow said:


> Jeremy
> 
> 09 Pearson made it's mark on a turkey yesterday.


Got any pictures ?


----------



## ParkerBow

As we speak NO, but I will. I rushed the bird into the freezer so it can get mounted. The taxidermist told me to bring my bow so he can snap some photos for everyone to see


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> I am sure it is since there is only one place like that in the Big City of Brewton. Maybe I can get her to post your pics. instead of mine.:usa: LOL


I wouldn't post those pics on any thread that is related to Pearson. They might be a little questionable. I believe there might have been just a little beer involved. It was Roger and Joey's fault. They made me drink it.:darkbeer:


----------



## pearson mike

ParkerBow said:


> Jeremy
> 
> 09 Pearson made it's mark on a turkey yesterday.



Congrats on the turkey


----------



## rhbuckmaster

I had the opportunity to stop by the Ben Pearson plant yesterday and visit with Jeremy and some of the new Pearson staff. I have known Jeremy for years and am very proud that he has the chance to lead this company into the future. Ben Pearson has a legacy longer than any other bow company that I know, and, in the hands of someone like Jeremy and the rest of the Pearson staff, I see this legacy continuing to grow!!

The atmosphere at the plant was exciting……….true archery enthusiasts working toward a goal that they are all truly passionate about. That goal is quality service and superior products. Everyone needs to pay attention to the direction that Pearson is headed! The company is being led by a very great group and I see great things in store in the future.

Congratulations to the new ownership and staff. I am looking forward to the things to come!!


----------



## pearson mike

rhbuckmaster said:


> I had the opportunity to stop by the Ben Pearson plant yesterday and visit with Jeremy and some of the new Pearson staff. I have known Jeremy for years and am very proud that he has the chance to lead this company into the future. Ben Pearson has a legacy longer than any other bow company that I know, and, in the hands of someone like Jeremy and the rest of the Pearson staff, I see this legacy continuing to grow!!
> 
> The atmosphere at the plant was exciting……….true archery enthusiasts working toward a goal that they are all truly passionate about. That goal is quality service and superior products. Everyone needs to pay attention to the direction that Pearson is headed! The company is being led by a very great group and I see great things in store in the future.
> 
> Congratulations to the new ownership and staff. I am looking forward to the things to come!!


Very well said...


----------



## archery ham

I like my Pearson. :amen:


----------



## beardown

Good to see old Rhbuckmaster back in the game. Kind words about Ben Pearson, I believe your spot on.


----------



## MoNofletch

Where they building my new bow??? You should have asked! LOL!

Jeremy and the Pearson group seem to have their act together and are headed in the right direction. Good thing come to good people!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Great People and thats why I shoot a Pearson Hydro Strike for Bowfishing!

its deadly!


----------



## kody10

i was at the pearson plant yesterday. everyone there is exited to be doin what they are really passionate for, archery.


----------



## kody10

i got my new z34. it has a green riser, carbon fiber limbs, and r2b2 cams. but i think we have a little problem. jk. at 57 pounds it is shooting 298fps. looks like it is time to get heavier arrows!


----------



## pearson mike

kody10 said:


> i got my new z34. it has a green riser, carbon fiber limbs, and r2b2 cams. but i think we have a little problem. jk. at 57 pounds it is shooting 298fps. looks like it is time to get heavier arrows!


Those are the kinda problems, I like....


----------



## kody10

yea really. me too.


----------



## VA2

298..................................:mg:


----------



## kody10

we chronographed it yesterday.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I shot my Z-34 for the first time in a 3D shoot today and won. Shot in Hunter class (40-50 shooters), shot a 422, and won by 28. I'm loving this bow more and more as I continue to shoot it!


----------



## 537

Congratulations John,

Great shooting and I am glad you like your bow. Post up some pics of your set up


----------



## JAG

kody10 said:


> i got my new z34. it has a green riser, carbon fiber limbs, and r2b2 cams. but i think we have a little problem. jk. at 57 pounds it is shooting 298fps. looks like it is time to get heavier arrows!


That's awesome! its smooth too, huh?


----------



## JAG

JohnBSox said:


> I shot my Z-34 for the first time in a 3D shoot today and won. Shot in Hunter class (40-50 shooters), shot a 422, and won by 28. I'm loving this bow more and more as I continue to shoot it!


Way to go John! That's an impressive score!


----------



## kody10

smoothest bow i have ever shot.


----------



## archery ham

I liked my TX-4 so much that I sold a Drenalin just to buy cams (and some guns). 

After I got it tweaked by Kyle, I could not believe how quiet the shot was.

343 grain arrow going 321 FPS, 29" draw with loaded string.


----------



## pearson mike

JohnBSox said:


> I shot my Z-34 for the first time in a 3D shoot today and won. Shot in Hunter class (40-50 shooters), shot a 422, and won by 28. I'm loving this bow more and more as I continue to shoot it!


That's great, congrats.
I'm taking mine out today, I would love to get home with your same story.


----------



## maximo

*Excited*

hello hello , I enjoyed talking to all the pearson staff in augusta and have placed an order for our first pearson bows .. two Z34 and i have to tell ya i cant wait for them to come in..


----------



## MoNofletch

maximo said:


> hello hello , I enjoyed talking to all the pearson staff in augusta and have placed an order for our first pearson bows .. two Z34 and i have to tell ya i cant wait for them to come in..


 I also ordered a Z34...I can't wait!!!! I don't think I have ever been this excited about a bow!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

I went bowfishing today with many Outdoor Writers. There was a convention going on and they all were fasinated with bowfishing. I had my Hydro strike in hand. They all were doing articles on bowfishing. I had my Pearson Hat and bow in hand in every picture. Got to support my favorite bow company!!

Thanks for a great product and customer service Jeremy,Carolyn, and Jon!


----------



## ibjpn

537 said:


> I know we are only on our second day into this but I would love to here opinions from everyone on what we should have in our line up for next year
> 
> I know that the best way to succeed is to give the shooters what they want so let's here it


How about risers with a second set of mounting holes for the sight, giving more adjustment.

Camo choices with a more durable finish.

Exposed laminations on the Barnsdale limbs

NON White Cable slide.

Other than that you have got a great product. Good luck in the future!!


----------



## Belicoso

ibjpn said:


> Exposed laminations on the Barnsdale limbs



Nothing beats the looks of the exposed lams on those Barnsdales 

Had a 08 Z-34 finish was poor quality , is this solved or is the 09 finish the same?


----------



## ibjpn

*"Had a 08 Z-34 finish was poor quality , is this solved or is the 09 finish the same?"*

Glad it was not only me. 

I just got my riser powdercoated black to solve the neverending chipping of the camo. I thought tarjac did good work, but I guess not. Mine is a 08 also maybe the problem is now solved or maybe it was a bad batch. Still a great bow.


----------



## rhbuckmaster

ibjpn said:


> How about risers with a second set of mounting holes for the sight, giving more adjustment.
> 
> Camo choices with a more durable finish.
> 
> Exposed laminations on the Barnsdale limbs
> 
> NON White Cable slide.
> 
> Other than that you have got a great product. Good luck in the future!!


I like these suggestions!!!


----------



## beardown

rhbuckmaster, Good to see you today sorry I had to leave, I'm sure Chris got you fixed up


----------



## 537

Belicoso said:


> Nothing beats the looks of the exposed lams on those Barnsdales
> 
> Had a 08 Z-34 finish was poor quality , is this solved or is the 09 finish the same?


Sorry about the problems with finish. As usual I seem to have come in on the tail end of this thing , but it is my understanding that we getting some of our bows shipped to us without the clear coat. We were not ordering them that way but that is what we were getting. 

Because of that we have changed vendors and it seems that the problem has been solved , I have not seen any problems with finish since changing. 

I hope this answers your question. If I can help in any way just let me know.

Jeremy Blackmon


----------



## rhbuckmaster

beardown said:


> rhbuckmaster, Good to see you today sorry I had to leave, I'm sure Chris got you fixed up


Good to see you to brother!! Wish you could have hung around for awhile, but I'll catch you next time. Chris and Jeremy took care of me.....got everything right where it needed to be!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

ChaseBaker said:


> I went bowfishing today with many Outdoor Writers. There was a convention going on and they all were fasinated with bowfishing. I had my Hydro strike in hand. They all were doing articles on bowfishing. I had my Pearson Hat and bow in hand in every picture. Got to support my favorite bow company!!
> 
> Thanks for a great product and customer service Jeremy,Carolyn, and Jon!


2 pictures from one of 3 writers that took pics

more pics to come


----------



## ChaseBaker

couple more

Sorry if you don't like the pics posted here but It feels awesome supporting my Favorite bow company in the sport of Bowfishing


----------



## pearson mike

Great pictures, Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## 537

ChaseBaker said:


> couple more
> 
> Sorry if you don't like the pics posted here but It feels awesome supporting my Favorite bow company in the sport of Bowfishing



Great Pictures Chase, It is always good to see the equipment at work


----------



## JAG

ChaseBaker said:


> couple more
> 
> Sorry if you don't like the pics posted here but It feels awesome supporting my Favorite bow company in the sport of Bowfishing


Are you close to Metropolis? Just thinking if you were, maybe i can talk you into taking me bowfishing... i have never gone, but am just dying to!


----------



## ChaseBaker

45mins

Our Club will have a Bowfishing Booth at the ASA Shoot.

That night were also going out on Mermet(If I get my boat done).

How long will you be in Metropolis?


----------



## JAG

ChaseBaker said:


> 45mins
> 
> Our Club will have a Bowfishing Booth at the ASA Shoot.
> 
> That night were also going out on Mermet(If I get my boat done).
> 
> How long will you be in Metropolis?


will arrive sunday night, the 21st and leave the 29th. am looking for things to go do and see that week, especially the 21st. I think i will be the only one on camp that day.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Will I need to spupply the bow and aseccories.

Its a slimy/bloddy/smelly sport but fun for the most... and if your lucky I will do the Dirty Work.

I will have my Pearson Archery Polo and Hat on!


----------



## JAG

ChaseBaker said:


> Will I need to spupply the bow and aseccories.
> 
> Its a slimy/bloddy/smelly sport but fun for the most... and if your lucky I will do the Dirty Work.
> 
> I will have my Pearson Archery Polo and Hat on!


i think i can come up with an old bow and reel, and an arrow or two.. what else do i need? sounds fun.. i ain't skeered of smelly bloody slimey :lol:


----------



## ChaseBaker

JAG said:


> i think i can come up with an old bow and reel, and an arrow or two.. what else do i need? sounds fun.. i ain't skeered of smelly bloody slimey :lol:


Thats all you need.. old bow,reel,rest, and a couple arrows.


----------



## bohnt10

Finally puttn' the Z-34 to some "real" work....headn' north to the wilds of Alberta in the morning after some big bruins....stay tuned. :shade:


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck Ryan, hope you and your dad do well.

Mike


----------



## guanche

I have test my Z34 in "real" work in my Texas trip. I attach some pictures soon.










Is a pity that I haven´t a Pearson polo and a hat :wink:

Z34, vaportrails strings and cables, limbdriver rest, Crazy 8 sight, Maxima hunter arrows with BLAZERS, DEAD CENTER ARCHERY stabilizer and BOHNINGS ACCESORIES.


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats, great picture, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bhtr3d

great shooting and nice photos


----------



## wctbowtech

*Tweaked?*



archery ham said:


> I liked my TX-4 so much that I sold a Drenalin just to buy cams (and some guns).
> 
> After I got it tweaked by Kyle, I could not believe how quiet the shot was.
> 
> 343 grain arrow going 321 FPS, 29" draw with loaded string.


I recently got one in at the shop (TX-4) at 5 grains per pound and 30" draw I'm only getting 322 fps, is this typical or is there something I need to do to this bow to get close to their advertized specs of 345 IBO?


----------



## archery ham

wctbowtech said:


> I recently got one in at the shop (TX-4) at 5 grains per pound and 30" draw I'm only getting 322 fps, is this typical or is there something I need to do to this bow to get close to their advertized specs of 345 IBO?


I would have someone check the timing of the cams, the brace height and the draw weight. There should be a a few FPS in there somewhere....at least 10 more than me.

I am curious how quiet your bow is?
Mine is currently the most quiet bow I have owned or test fired.


----------



## wctbowtech

*Tx-4*



archery ham said:


> I would have someone check the timing of the cams, the brace height and the draw weight. There should be a a few FPS in there somewhere....at least 10 more than me.
> 
> I am curious how quiet your bow is?
> Mine is currently the most quiet bow I have owned or test fired.


It's definitely not the quitest bow I've shot, but the type of drop away I'm using I think is to blame not the bow.


----------



## 537

Great job Quanche, Glad to somebody is making something bleed. I've got the fever myself.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

How is planning on the 2010 bows coming? Any teasers?


----------



## bowdoctor 1

JAG said:


> i think i can come up with an old bow and reel, and an arrow or two.. what else do i need? sounds fun.. i ain't skeered of smelly bloody slimey :lol:


Fishing liscense


----------



## JAG

bowdoctor 1 said:


> Fishing liscense


 LOL, i just checked on that today.. $13 for non-res


----------



## ParkerBow

JohnBSox said:


> How is planning on the 2010 bows coming? Any teasers?


I hope not, I haven't paid off the 09 bow ukey:


----------



## tiner64

JohnBSox said:


> How is planning on the 2010 bows coming? Any teasers?


TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseBaker

If anyone else in Bowfishing while at the ASA Pro-Am in Metropolis please pm me or call me 618-841-9776

All I ask is bring your own bowfishing bow and bring a spotlight if ya can! also buy a License.

IDK if we will but might run into one of these bad boys


----------



## MoNofletch

Z34 R2B2 is the BEST shooting bow I have *EVER* owned! Thank you! It is smooth...quiet and fast!


----------



## 537

tiner64 said:


> TTT :darkbeer:


I wouldn't want to put any teasers out too soon , someone might get mad at me for not saying enough


----------



## archery ham

537 said:


> I wouldn't want to put any teasers out too soon , someone might get mad at me for not saying enough


Do it. Do it. :amen:


----------



## MoNofletch

You can tell me........ I won't tell!!


----------



## MoNofletch

:sad: Please............


----------



## archery ham

537 said:


> I wouldn't want to put any teasers out too soon , *someone might get mad at me for not saying enough*



      

(how's that?) epsi:


----------



## 537

archery ham said:


> (how's that?) epsi:


Some people seem to get upset when a company shows sneak peaks before the product is available , but who knows maybe we will do it anyway


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Now this is a tease LOL!!*










this boar was #5 I seen in a short period of time this weekend while Bear Hunting and doing alittle camping with my family. Maybe this coming month I'll see the Big One!! and put my TX4 to the Test:darkbeer: it come close but not this time around.

Oh ya and can't forget the country we were in:darkbeer:


----------



## pearson mike

That really is some great country, nice pics.


----------



## 537

Mike,

I had a chance to talk with Bryce at the KY ASA shoot. It was the first time I had talked with him in about 7 years. Have you thought about coming to the ASA in Metropolis? We will be there on Thursday.


----------



## pearson mike

Jeremy
He hasn't changed much, has he?
He called me Sunday night when he got home, said he'd talked to ya.
He also said, "Jeremy has got a great plan for Pearson, he has really thought this thing out."

Have not thought about that shoot, but Ryan and I might try to get to the Pearson Memorial and shoot with Jimmy


----------



## bohnt10

*Success!!*



bohnt10 said:


> Finally puttn' the Z-34 to some "real" work....headn' north to the wilds of Alberta in the morning after some big bruins....stay tuned. :shade:


Checking in.....the Z-34 did it's job on a beautiful blonde bear that will go over 19 inches P&Y.


----------



## 537

bohnt10 said:


> Checking in.....the Z-34 did it's job on a beautiful blonde bear that will go over 19 inches P&Y.



Thanks for the pictures. That is an awesome bear.


----------



## kody10

great bear!!!


----------



## tiner64

what a awesome pic... wish I was there :darkbeer:


----------



## kody10

last weekend at the shoot in london it looked somethin like that . wish i was still there supporting pearson.


----------



## mathewsk

*through the grapevine....*

I heard that pearson is coming out with some new updates to there bow line... It will be interesting see what they come up with. It looks like they are dedicated to produce some excellent bows in the future. If what I heard is true, they should look, feel, and shoot great.....:darkbeer:


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*ouch!!!*

i will be the first to say that it is nice to see that great shooter has taken this company to a new level of building bows and all i can say is wow a lot people are going to be happy with this bow line hang on boys its going to be a wild ride !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> i will be the first to say that it is nice to see that great shooter has taken this company to a new level of building bows and all i can say is wow a lot people are going to be happy with this bow line hang on boys its going to be a wild ride !!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats great to hear Wes. Coming from you says alot! No doubt Jeremy has his priorities in the right order & I'm sure you know what I mean! Put God first & everything else falls into place.....
TAT


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy

If you need anyone to test out the 2010 line-up free feel to give me call. I have no problems in doing this for you:darkbeer:


----------



## beardown

*Ben Pearson Target Bow*

Well Guys just got home from Ben Pearson. They are putting in long hours. Jeremy, Cody Cade and I shot till dark. Jeremy and I testing the new 2010 Target bow out. Spec may change, ATA I'm close to 38" with 7 5/8 brace, 340gn. Fat boy 29" draw 57# draw weight, shooting 284fps and no kidding it holds better than any bow I've ever owned. Jeremy was breaking knocks at 50yrds. First group at that yardage. We will have a couple of them at Metropolis. Neat Bow, I think shooters will enjoy it.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

beardown said:


> Well Guys just got home from Ben Pearson. They are putting in long hours. Jeremy, Cody Cade and I shot till dark. Jeremy and I testing the new 2010 Target bow out. Spec may change, ATA I'm close to 38" with 7 5/8 brace, 340gn. Fat boy 29" draw 57# draw weight, shooting 284fps and no kidding it holds better than any bow I've ever owned. Jeremy was breaking knocks at 50yrds. First group at that yardage. We will have a couple of them at Metropolis. Neat Bow, I think shooters will enjoy it.


Now that is a teaser! :mg: What I wouldn't give to have one of those in my hands over the final months of 3D season!


----------



## rhbuckmaster

*Beardown speaks the truth!!!*

I had the opportunity to stop by the Pearson plant yesterday afternoon...............and, it just so happened, that I arrived at the perfect time. Jeremy was putting the finishing touches on the first prototype for 2010 and he gave me a chance to fling a few arrows through it.

The specs that beardown quoted are very accurate as to what I saw yesterday. I shot the bow through a chrono myself and saw the speed first hand. Shooting 284 fps with the setup that beardown listed is pretty dang quick for a long axle-to-axle bow. Realizing that the specs may change a little, these are excellent results (in my opinion) for the first trial.

The guys at Pearson are working hard........very hard........and they are excited about the new line of bows. As a shooter, and Ben Pearson supporter, I am excited as well. One thing is for sure, the 2010 lineup will definitely be fun to shoot.

One thing that I would like to add to what beardown stated above is about the feel of the bow........starting with the grip design (which I am very, very pleased with), to how the bow holds at full draw, then followed by how the bow reacts after the shot......this bow is a good feeling bow.......and this is just the first prototype.....PROTOTYPE......I can't wait to shoot again!!!


----------



## pearson mike

That's some great news...Can't wait to hear more


----------



## Huskysibe

Man I cannot wait to get my hands on the 2010 target bow! It sounds like its gonna be a dream to shoot. 

Billy


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bow*

Cool. I will start saving up now for one!:shade:


----------



## MoNofletch

I hope it comes in CAMO!!


----------



## FIG

i hope it will have the r2b2 cams.


----------



## RT1

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> this boar was #5 I seen in a short period of time this weekend while Bear Hunting and doing alittle camping with my family. Maybe this coming month I'll see the Big One!! and put my TX4 to the Test:darkbeer: it come close but not this time around.
> 
> Oh ya and can't forget the country we were in:darkbeer:



where is that picture from, 

what state or country?
looks beautiful


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

RT1 said:


> where is that picture from,
> 
> what state or country?
> looks beautiful


Those pic's were taken In British Columbia, Canada, in the West Kootenay's, The lake is called " Trout Lake " 

Glad everyone enjoyed the pic's.


----------



## Belicoso

537 said:


> Some people seem to get upset when a company shows sneak peaks before the product is available , but who knows maybe we will do it anyway


............two track binary cam with adjustable mods..........


----------



## kody10

me, jeremy and ben selman just got back from the central zone championship. challenging course and small targets. congrats to ben on the second place finish in open b with his pearson!!!


----------



## bohnt10

Congrats and nice job!


----------



## pearson mike

Very nice...Congrats


----------



## MoNofletch

:mg:


----------



## badbow148

Congrats. Ben Awesome


----------



## kody10

i shot jeremys prototype monday and i seriosly believe it is the best aiming bow i have ever shot!the grip is awesome.


----------



## ChaseBaker

If anyone has any questions about bowfishing.. I will be at the M&R Bowstrings booth all mourning Saturday at Metro.

I'll be back and forth from there to Pearson


----------



## tiner64

537 said:


> Some people seem to get upset when a company shows sneak peaks before the product is available , but who knows maybe we will do it anyway


OK... so just a couple people get a lil' wee bit upset... I'd bet they'd get over it really soon...

TTT for sum pics :darkbeer:


----------



## kody10

make sure yall stop by the trailer next week in metropolis!


----------



## bowshooter73

How about single cam bows or even the bring back the hurricane cams. The Stealth and GII were two of my favorite bows in the past few years. Not a big fan of the new style speed cams everyone is comming out with.


----------



## 2cold1

Lets's put the oldest and best bows in the business on top and keep them there.


----------



## kody10

i have shot the new prototype and i think it will leave other companys bow speach less!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



kody10 said:


> i have shot the new prototype and i think it will leave other companys bow speach less!


Tell my about the new grip, what grip would you compare it to?


----------



## FIG

i hope the new target bow will have the r2b2 cams.


----------



## kody10

somethin like a hoyt. its thin and feels great.


----------



## archery ham

kody10 said:


> i have shot the new prototype and i think it will leave other companys bow speach less!


So many bows......not much buying power this year.


----------



## 537

pride5 said:


> Tell my about the new grip, what grip would you compare it to?


The Grip is actually smaller than the PSE grip


----------



## alaz

Will it have the feel of the Angel Wings?


----------



## 537

alaz said:


> Will it have the feel of the Angel Wings?


The Target bow will have a grip all its own but, we will still use the Angel wing grip on some of our models


----------



## FIG

i hope kody 10 is not saying the target bow will have split limbs i dont know if i can handle that.


----------



## guanche

Jeremy, is a great notice about the grip!!!

One question, have you think in a bow with short ATA bow? 31" or less. Only for bowhunter :embara:

Thank you


----------



## bhtr3d

GREAT IDEA on the grip ( of course) I been mentioning to bring this grip back for a while .... Great Job Jeremy


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

It looks to me like the new Pearson target bow shot well in it's debut at Metropolis!:thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD

I shot the bow I am really Inpressed it shoots awesome I give it a 10.




JohnBSox said:


> It looks to me like the new Pearson target bow shot well in it's debut at Metropolis!:thumbs_up


----------



## dason74

*New Pearson*

I wish that I had a dealer in my area to try these bows, I own a few vintage Pearson recurves. I would sure like to have an oppurtuninty to try a new Pearson, I hear that they are nice.


----------



## 537

deadeyeD said:


> I shot the bow I am really Impressed it shoots awesome I give it a 10.


Glad you liked it, There were more shots made through my bow this weekend, than I have made with it since I set it up.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> Glad you liked it, There were more shots made through my bow this weekend, than I have made with it since I set it up.


Well you certainly must have shot it well. It looks like you did well in K45. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy

When you get the hunting lineup ready, let me know. I might be crazy enough to take a plane ride and enjoy a nice weekend by shooting some new bows.


----------



## guanche

Hey guys

Somebody know the String and Cables lenght for the Z32 with R2B2??

Thank you


----------



## pabowman

*Thank you Pearson*

Thanks to EVERYONE at Ben Pearson Archery, it has been a pleasure thus far, working with and shooting for you. The new Z-34 is been the best bow I have ever shot. although i havent shot much this year because my wife and i just had our first child. Next year I plan on rippin it up, so beware to everyone on the circut... cause i'm comin.... ok off the soapbox. i have been using a new product called the RIP SHOT (www.riparchery.com). With it I picked up 3 to 4 feet a second from 308.2 to 312.0. According to Nat (the owner of the company) he checked with the ASA, they have no problems with using it, and he talked with the lawyers for the IBO, they said they dont see any problems with it, but they have to have some big meeting about it before they can approve the use of it in competition. Just check it out. it will be worth your time to check it out. i will post pics of it when i get a chance.


----------



## 537

guanche said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Somebody know the String and Cables lenght for the Z32 with R2B2??
> 
> Thank you


35 5/8 Cables 54 1/4 String


----------



## tiner64

537 said:


> Glad you liked it, There were more shots made through my bow this weekend, than I have made with it since I set it up.


only wish I was there to see this new shooter in person...

yep, patiently waiting for a PIC to leak thru of this new Pearson :darkbeer:


----------



## B Squared

tiner64 said:


> only wish I was there to see this new shooter in person...
> 
> yep, patiently waiting for a PIC to leak thru of this new Pearson :darkbeer:


LOL and to think I shot all day Saturday with one of the owners in my group with the new bow. Never even thought to pull the camera out and take a picture. I will say the tech riser was sweet, and it was very quiet


----------



## 537

The first Pictures are up on the Ben Pearson forum


----------



## stinky1

then lest move them here.


----------



## guanche

Thank you very much Jeremy

WOW, :mg: good grip!!!


----------



## FIG

what a great bow this is going to be can,t wait too shoot it.

great job pearson archery.


----------



## Huskysibe

Good Lord I cannot wait to get myhands on one of these. Great job Jeremy and crew!!!!!

Billy


----------



## djsasa

Very elegant and pretty unusual riser !
Nice job :set1_applaud:


----------



## -chris-

Any chance the new bow will go to 32 or 33" draw length?


----------



## alaz

Nice looking bow. Looking forward to seeing and learning more about her!


----------



## 537

-chris- said:


> Any chance the new bow will go to 32 or 33" draw length?


It should go to about 32" but I haven't done specs on one that long yet.


----------



## tiner64

very sweet looking riser & grip :darkbeer:

stinky1 : thanks for moving the "PICS" over here...


----------



## 442fps

So far i like what i see :darkbeer:

Nice looking cutouts , very slim grip , interesting and promising .

So go ahead and make a decision what target colours you will offer , also about hopefully different cam systems , and i'm ready to order


----------



## 537

442fps said:


> So far i like what i see :darkbeer:
> 
> Nice looking cutouts , very slim grip , interesting and promising .
> 
> So go ahead and make a decision what target colours you will offer , also about hopefully different cam systems , and i'm ready to order



coming Soon we are waiting on samples now


----------



## MitchFolsom

Ok, I'll ask again. Did Richard design this bow for Pearson per what you wanted Jeremy? I know he does good work, and I like his work. If he designed it then it's a shooter. Any idea what cams you might use on the bow? Are you still thinking of a dual cam?


----------



## beardown

*Always Give God the Credit*

I have been involved in Ben Pearson for several years and known Jeremy for a long time. I've seen times when people have stake claim to a bow design when it has been an effort of many. Jeremy showed me his idea before even putting it into the hands of a consultant designer. Jeremy is very reluctant to take full credit for any thing at times because so many ideas come from experience. It's kind of like inventing the wheel, the wheel hasn't changed but mfg. sure made it ride better. Now the ATA was ask for by the shooters, Jeremy did that, I know the part of the riser that differs from all others bows came from his knowledge of an early 90's McPherson/Pearson bow that he has in house and all the shooters from that time frame can tell you the name. I thank the Ultimate. I know with in the grip area change has been in play since his arrival, and boy what a great Job he's done with that. He and I worked on that area while on Ben Pearson Pro Staff and he improved even more once he got the opportunity. I know he knew what kind of flex riser he wanted. Now I know design consultant help with aspects through out the process that's there Job. They work to give the people that hire them suggestions and that’s there job, I wouldn’t thank it would be a good idea for any consultant to take credit for someone else idea no matter how minor or major their input is. It's a process, Jeremy is very good with this process, he also has a secret weapon he ask GOD every day for guidance and thanks him for all of the blessing he bestowed on him. So I thank if Jeremy was going to give credit for the new bow design he would give God all the Glory and thank him for allowing him to be in a position to make the decisions on it. It’s sure nice to have a shooter feeling these bows out and in Illinois Pro/Am he did that with a 36 up with the New 2010 Ben Pearson Bow not even completed. Jeremy, I thank your doing a great job guiding the oldest bow company into the future.


----------



## 537

MitchFolsom said:


> Ok, I'll ask again. Did Richard design this bow for Pearson per what you wanted Jeremy? I know he does good work, and I like his work. If he designed it then it's a shooter. Any idea what cams you might use on the bow? Are you still thinking of a dual cam?




[/QUOTE]
Originally Posted by MitchFolsom View Post
Was this bow designed by Richard also?

Mitch,

The grip concept was from a bow that we produced here in Brewton in the 90's but Richard did make the drawings for us based on the specs and cut outs I was looking for. Thanks for the Bump.

Jeremy 




Mitch , I have already answered this in another post, I guess it would be safe to say it was a joint effort. We certainly would not have had this riser so soon had Richard not been willing to help us. 

Richard did a great job incorporating the grip concept and The specs I wanted in a bow. 
Thanks for asking again


Todd
Great word Brother

To God be the Glory

Jeremy


----------



## MitchFolsom

Originally Posted by MitchFolsom View Post
Was this bow designed by Richard also?

Mitch,

The grip concept was from a bow that we produced here in Brewton in the 90's but Richard did make the drawings for us based on the specs and cut outs I was looking for. Thanks for the Bump.

Jeremy 




Mitch , I have already answered this in another post, I guess it would be safe to say it was a joint effort. We certainly would not have had this riser so soon had Richard not been willing to help us. 

Richard did a great job incorporating the grip concept and The specs I wanted in a bow. 
Thanks for asking again


Todd
Great word Brother

To God be the Glory

Jeremy[/QUOTE]

Thanks for answering again.


----------



## Sky Warrior

*Congrates Jeremy*

A BIG ROLL TIDE Jeremy! Please tell me your not a cow college fan


----------



## 537

Sky Warrior said:


> A BIG ROLL TIDE Jeremy! Please tell me your not a cow college fan


If it doesn't have a string or a steering wheel, I don't pay too much attention , so ROLL TIDE


----------



## beardown

We all are looking forward to the rest of Ben Pearson 2010 line up.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson*

Ttt


----------



## JAG

I didnt think i would like anything but my Z34, but that bow is awesome...i'm gonna have to try it out...when you get some "baby" limbs ready, let me know!


----------



## 537

Chris trying out the new Color, How do you like it.


----------



## 537

One more up close


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pics*

If that is more of an orange than a red it has some pop to it. Looks really nice, but we need some matching strings also. Do you know what type of strings have you decided to go with yet?


----------



## -chris-

Any word yet on what the longest draw length will be? And by the way, my Z-34 is for sale....


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> One more up close


Is that orange w/realtree????


----------



## 537

bhtr3d said:


> Is that orange w/realtree????


Mothwing Camo , orange Gameday camo


----------



## kody10

that is awesome! i see how jeremy kind of incorperated my blaze orange suggestion into the new bow!


----------



## wisetech

537 said:


> One more up close


That's cool.
How do I get one?
I want to be on your shooting staff
I sent you a PM the other day 537


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Mothwing Camo , orange Gameday camo


wow two suggestions by me ...mothwing camo....and ulitmate riser... i really need to start getting paid for my marketing degree ....LOL


----------



## 442fps

Nice , now make the shelf guard a bit rounder , put some nice looking carbon side plates on and ship it to me :darkbeer:


----------



## stinky1

is that a split limb bow with the Z7 cam i see on the bow rack behind you? lets see some more of that one.


----------



## 537

kody10 said:


> that is awesome! i see how jeremy kind of incorperated my blaze orange suggestion into the new bow!





bhtr3d said:


> wow two suggestions by me ...mothwing camo....and ulitmate riser... i really need to start getting paid for my marketing degree ....LOL




We need all the help we can get


----------



## pointndog

I gotta admit that bow looks KICK AZZ...........


----------



## alaz

Does that bow still have that additional bracing around the right side of the handle, can't tell from the pics.


----------



## djsasa

442fps said:


> Nice , now make the shelf guard a bit rounder


+1

Like on ROSS and Martin


----------



## 537

442fps said:


> Nice , now make the shelf guard a bit rounder , put some nice looking carbon side plates on and ship it to me :darkbeer:


The Shelf will change, for now we are using shelves from a bow we made in the late 90's, just to keep me from shooting myself.



alaz said:


> Does that bow still have that additional bracing around the right side of the handle, can't tell from the pics.



The riser hasn't changed from the earlier pictures , most of the changes will be small enough that you won't notice them in pictures.


----------



## tiner64

Jeremy,

the Mothwing Orange Gameday camo looks truly awesome:darkbeer: very nice...

***please post a "close-up" pic of the new grip with side-plates... thanks...


----------



## Octabird

537 said:


> Chris trying out the new Color, How do you like it.


That color combo is rad!! It looks super sweet with the blacked out limbs!
Nice!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Octabird

537 said:


> I know we are only on our second day into this but I would love to here opinions from everyone on what we should have in our line up for next year
> 
> I know that the best way to succeed is to give the shooters what they want so let's here it


Even though I just got my first bow and it was bought used, I have been looking for the direction I want to go for my first new bow purchase.......

After learning about Jeremy and Pearson I would like to make that new purchase a Pearson in late 2010.

For me, what I would like to see, is more camo and color options. I could go for a split limb hunting bow, 33" ATA , Draw Length out to 31", Speed around 300 fps (actual) from single cam setup, with a smooth draw cycle and a solid back wall, that is balanced when drawn, with little to no hand shock, quiet shooting, and a brace height of 7+".

The rest of the current Pearson options sound great, the like metal limb bolt insert, the ETI, the Barnesdale limbs, and the Xcellerator strings w/BowJax stuff!

I will have no problem making a purchase from Jeremy and company! Especially knowing he is a believer, knows his archery equipment, treats people right, is quality focused, and has a passion for what he is doing!

Keep up the great work at Pearson!! :thumbs_up :set1_applaud:


----------



## ChaseBaker

Jeremy. u gonna do any Bowfishing Bows in the Orange Gameday?

looks awesome and orange is my team's main color


----------



## 537

The Pearson gang is headed to Arkansas for the Ben Pearson Memorial . Hope to see you there


----------



## beardown

Most of Pearson gang is in Arkansas for the Ben Pearson Memorial. Jeremy said they are having a wonderful time and how good it was to see Mrs. Pearson. Ben Pearson has a long standing in that part of the world and it's always good to get back to your roots. Thanks to the good people there Ben Pearson is remembered in a very special way. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> The Pearson gang is headed to Arkansas for the Ben Pearson Memorial . Hope to see you there


Have a great time...and share the photos.


----------



## alaz

I am diggin the orange, but I am still after an all black bow, will that be an option?


----------



## ChaseBaker

*Supporting Pearson!*

Yesterday I lended a helping hand in a Youth Bowfishing Seminar.

for all the pics please visit 

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/showthread.php?t=24198

Wearing my Pearson Hat & Shirt proudly. and those of you wondering..them are my work pants :shade:


----------



## beardown

Great pics Chase we are very proud to have you as part of Team Ben Pearson. Todd


----------



## ChaseBaker

I'm just a supporter!

I'm about to sell my Hydro Strike to get the Hydro Strike 2! Team mates have the 2 and I love it


----------



## ChaseBaker

So far I've had a great season with my Pearson!

I'm in the lead for Bowfishing Association of America Jr. Bowfishermen of the year which is a national competition.

Rend Lake Youth Champion

2nd place gar at State Shoot..beat by .25inch

Was in many articles with my Pearson!

meet a lot of great people and have shot with a lot of great people


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d

Looks like you had a great time there, thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## ChaseBaker

always!

I like helping the younger kids


----------



## 537

chase , looks like you have done well, it has been several years since I have shot any fish gar I hope to get out this spring when they are spawning



ChaseBaker said:


> So far I've had a great season with my Pearson!
> 
> I'm in the lead for Bowfishing Association of America Jr. Bowfishermen of the year which is a national competition.
> 
> Rend Lake Youth Champion
> 
> 2nd place gar at State Shoot..beat by .25inch
> 
> Was in many articles with my Pearson!
> 
> meet a lot of great people and have shot with a lot of great people


----------



## guanche

Gators!!! WOW.

This year I fish my first gar with a bow, he was in Texas.










And a big carp










The gar was the smaller of the fishing trip


----------



## ChaseBaker

537 said:


> chase , looks like you have done well, it has been several years since I have shot any fish gar I hope to get out this spring when they are spawning


Season is not over yet.

Were puttin a Fan on Jim's boat.. and my boat is about to be paid for!


----------



## beardown

I hate we moved to the next page there are some great pictures of the 2010 Ben Pearson target bow and outstanding pictures of bow fishing harvest on page 7


----------



## ChaseBaker

beardown said:


> I hate we moved to the next page there are some great pictures of the 2010 Ben Pearson target bow and outstanding pictures of bow fishing harvest on page 7


I hear that!!

But I can see better things coming up!! :darkbeer:


----------



## guanche

Sorry ukey:, I don´t know how can I edit my message.

If you said me it, I edit it.

Sorry again


----------



## 537

Just Moving some pictures over


----------



## djsasa

Like Van Halen's guitar - awesome :guitarist2:


----------



## ChaseBaker

Jeremy.

Thats awesome!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

*ttt*


----------



## ChaseBaker

Last Night I was the sponsor of "The Macdaddy" numbers tournament on the ohio. My team got 10th place and it was our first tourney shooting together. My hydro strike was on fire.but my mind wasn't set on hitting the fish. Its kinda like a day on the 3D Range. If ya got a bad mental game it will show in the end!

I'm supporting pearson all the way.. I have tournaments every weekend and I will be supporting.


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy

Enough of the 3D bows I want to see some hunting rigs


----------



## 442fps

And also successfull shooters in Europe , one of my customers , 16 year old Camille , won the French FITA Field Nationals in here category , using a single cam Z34 , great shooting Camille :thumbs_up

Btw , she started compound shooting only 5 months ago


----------



## 537

442fps said:


> And also successfull shooters in Europe , one of my customers , 16 year old Camille , won the French FITA Field Nationals in here category , using a single cam Z34 , great shooting Camille :thumbs_up
> 
> Btw , she started compound shooting only 5 months ago


Congrats, Thats awesome shooting:clap::clap:


----------



## JAG

Here's one for the Team Pearson scrapbook... 










The Z34 absolutely smoked this weekend... a new record was set in the womens division at this world event. :teeth:


----------



## ibjpn

ParkerBow said:


> Jeremy
> 
> Enough of the 3D bows I want to see some hunting rigs


well said


----------



## 537

JAG said:


> Here's one for the Team Pearson scrapbook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z34 absolutely smoked this weekend... a new record was set in the womens division at this world event. :teeth:




Jag that is great shooting, Do you have any Pictures that you can email me so that I can post them on our Web site?


----------



## 537

ibjpn said:


> well said



Coming Soon


----------



## ParkerBow

Just remember if you a test shooter I will jump on the first plane of course will release in hand


----------



## beardown

*Great shooting*

Great shooting Camille and Jag all of us at Ben Pearson Archery are very proud of you.


----------



## JAG

537 said:


> Jag that is great shooting, Do you have any Pictures that you can email me so that I can post them on our Web site?


yes i do, i'll send some.


----------



## alaz

JAG said:


> Here's one for the Team Pearson scrapbook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z34 absolutely smoked this weekend... a new record was set in the womens division at this world event. :teeth:


awesome!
Congratulations!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Awesome Shooting Jag!!! Cheers!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## airwolf

*i dream of shooting a pearson one day...*

congradulations Jeremy. your doing sumthing most of us only dream of .
i have read many good things about pearson on here but I unfortunately was unable to shoot any yet ,2 reasons being closest dealer is 2 hours away and nobody i know shoots a pearson . so my only hope is you expand or create a way more people can get a chance to shoot a pearson.
best of luck with your new acquisition


----------



## 537

We had a great time this weekend at the ASA Classic.

Congratulations Ken Mosley on winning ASA Shooter of the year in the Super Seniors Class


----------



## JAG

I had a few guys shoot my bow this weekend. They are old school, and hard core hunters.. one was my draw length, and I know he was skeptical when he picked it up...well, he was stacking them up at 20 yards, and was very impressed with the Z34...He couldn't believe the smoothness of it and the accuracy. The others had to come over and fondle it after that .. LOL.

It made a great impression and I wouldn't be surprised if they traded in their 10 yr old Mathews any day now.


----------



## JAG

537 said:


> We had a great time this weekend at the ASA Classic.
> 
> Congratulations Ken Mosley on winning ASA Shooter of the year in the Super Seniors Class


Way to go Ken!!!


----------



## 442fps

Jeremy , if you are still searching a name for the new bow , i have an idea .

Call it 46

Why ?

Tribute to Valentino Rossi 

Greatest motorbike racer of all times , 8 times world champion in the 125 - 250 - 500 - and MotoGP Categorie with ( at the moment ) 

101 GP victories , and he hasn't finished his career yet :darkbeer:

Maybe the bow is the same extraordinary than Valentino , nickname " Il Dottore" , and then make me that bow in blue/yellow


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Call it 27:3


----------



## 442fps

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Call it 27:3



Naa , that's not possible , that's already taken from Strother for the "still to be named" bow


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

It was good to meet all of you Pearson guys this weekend at the Classic. Thanks for the opportunity to shoot the 2010 "tbd" bow. It's a shooter for those of you that haven't shot it yet!


----------



## kody10

like the new avatar jeremy


----------



## 537

kody10 said:


> like the new avatar jeremy



Thanks, TAT, can hook you up too


----------



## tiner64

Jeremy :

what "camo" will Pearson be going with in 2010 ??? 

*** please post some camo'd bow pics asap :darkbeer:


thanks


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> Just Moving some pictures over


When I first saw the camo on this bow, I wasn't sure what to think. The more I look at it and after actually seeing it in person, it is really growing on me. I checked out the Gameday camo site and you could do some really cool things with different colors of that camo. I like the black limbs though. You could do black gameday with the black limbs, which would look pretty sweet. Silver or gray would really make the Pearson logo pop. Pink for the ladies or the guys with an identity crisis. I'm digging the Gameday so I personally would love to see some more Gameday options in the 2010 line. Nice choice guys.


----------



## pabowman

*Cant Hardly Wait...*

:shade: I can't hardly wait to get my hands wrapped around one of those... Hopefully they will be ready to be shipped before the first of the year??? Thanks Todd


----------



## bhtr3d

Hopefully lefties will be out before rights .....Remember we Lefties are the only one's in our right mind


----------



## 537

bhtr3d said:


> Hopefully lefties will be out before rights .....Remember we Lefties are the only one's in our right mind


We should have the lefties in November about the same time as the Right hand bows



pabowman said:


> :shade: I can't hardly wait to get my hands wrapped around one of those... Hopefully they will be ready to be shipped before the first of the year??? Thanks Todd



Everything is looking good to be shipping these bows in November


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> We should have the lefties in November about the same time as the Right hand bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is looking good to be shipping these bows in November



That's great just bad for me wanting it sooner ( i wanted it ) for fita field championships....but its all good


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Yeah cant wait to see them.


----------



## jjambow

*ibo speeds*

can you post some speeds you are getting with the bow, the bow looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. also is there any cam lean. i'm looking for a new bow to buy, wanting to get some spec's for i can make an educated buy. thanks joe


----------



## bhtr3d

From Jeremy ( ben pearson message board) He looks like he will be showing pics of another """NEW""" bow for the 2010 line


----------



## 442fps

bhtr3d said:


> From Jeremy ( ben pearson message board) He looks like he will be showing pics of another """NEW""" bow for the 2010 line



Can you post it here ?


----------



## kody10

cant wait to get my new bow in november!


----------



## bhtr3d

442fps said:


> Can you post it here ?


I'm pretty sure he will when it's released


----------



## JAG

any new pics?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

That's right! It's "next week"all ready! ccasion5:


----------



## ParkerBow

We want hunting bows we want hunting bows we want hunting bows. Jeremy I hope you get my point


----------



## 537

I just talked with the machinist, Hopefully later this week I will have some pictures to post.


----------



## bhtr3d

Sounds great...


Taking the Pearson to a new element: State Fita next week


----------



## bhtr3d

Come on people post up ...we know there's a lot of pearson shooters....Well shoot they are the oldest bow company in America..... Let's see some past years Pearson Bow Harvests........Deer/ Hunting season is just a few weeks away.....

ARE YOU READY TO GET SOME:


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bhtr3d said:


> Sounds great...
> 
> 
> Taking the Pearson to a new element: State Fita next week


I wanted to shoot in that but busy season at work just won't allow. I hope to shoot the State 900 and Classic 600 in October though. What arrows are you shooting for the Fita? I'm thinking about some nanoforce's for target. I'm really looking forward to shooting them with the new target bow when it's out.


----------



## beardown

*Congratulation Joe McCluskey*

Congratulation Joe McCluskey 2009 IBO MSR Shooter of The Year, That is a great accomplishment! Glad you are a part of the Ben Pearson Team.


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats Joe. That's something to be proud of.


----------



## bhtr3d

W2G Joe ....Great job


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Joe*

Congrats to Joe!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Nice work Joe! I've got to say, I'm impressed with how well Pearson bows and shooters did on the tournament circuits this year. I'm still new to the game, but I really believe "the other guys" (bow companies) got nothing on Pearson bows.


----------



## ChaseBaker

JohnBSox said:


> Nice work Joe! I've got to say, I'm impressed with how well Pearson bows and shooters did on the tournament circuits this year. I'm still new to the game, but I really believe "the other guys" (bow companies) got nothing on Pearson bows.


Its the same way in Bowfishing..I had a lot of people ask about/shoot my pearson. More and More people are starting to shoot a pearson. All I can say is look out next year!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Hope you all in the Pensacola and Brewton area stay dry tonight. Even tropical storms can be a big pain and everyonce in a while they can cause more damage than an actual hurricane. I'll say a prayer that it doesn't.


----------



## 537

We finally got a couple of new risers in, I will post up pictures on Monday, I am going to be busy shooting this weekend.


----------



## pearson mike

Can't wait to see them, just don't forget about us lefties.
All 5 of us going to Colorado, are shooting Pearson's this year.
I converted the non believers from last year.


----------



## Cheese

*Pics???*

Can't wait to see them. Should get my Pearson this week.


----------



## bhtr3d

pearson mike said:


> Can't wait to see them, just don't forget about us lefties.
> All 5 of us going to Colorado, are shooting Pearson's this year.
> I converted the non believers from last year.



He knows better then to forget us lefties..... LOL


----------



## bhtr3d

pearson mike said:


> Can't wait to see them, just don't forget about us lefties.
> All 5 of us going to Colorado, are shooting Pearson's this year.
> I converted the non believers from last year.



He knows better then, not to forget us lefties..... LOL


----------



## Cheese

*Pearson*

Any new Camo patterns this fall, how about a darker camo pattern.


----------



## kody10

i think they are looking at a new one but i dont know the name of it.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> We finally got a couple of new risers in, I will post up pictures on Monday, I am going to be busy shooting this weekend.


How did those new risers do?:wink:


----------



## schiene102

JohnBSox said:


> How did those new risers do?:wink:


Agreed. It is Monday, so where are the pics? A lot of anxious followers want to see the goods.


----------



## 537

schiene102 said:


> Agreed. It is Monday, so where are the pics? A lot of anxious followers want to see the goods.


Sorry I had problems with my camera , I have another one coming tommorrow . I did have a chance to shoot this weekend and I am really happy with the results


----------



## schiene102

Well, to make up for being late with the pics, you could gives us some test numbers. If you shot them, you must have some preliminary numbers to share. I think that would be a fair deal, don't you .


----------



## LeLynx34

Jeremy,


did you have my last email ? , I don't have any reply at this time !. :sad:

Jacques.


----------



## 537

LeLynx34 said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> 
> did you have my last email ? , I don't have any reply at this time !. :sad:
> 
> Jacques.


 Got it, you should have a reply


----------



## 537

A few Pictures .This bow is yet to be named, it is targeted toward the entry level market. It will come complete with an all metal sight, Sims Ultra limb savers, S-coil stabilizer, Sims ultra leeches, Bohning Lynx quiver, peep sight , bowsling and arrow rest. WE are still up in the air about which rest to use so that will be coming soon.

30" ATA
7 1/4" BH
3.3 lbs
303-312 FPS IBO


----------



## 537

Legend
This bow shoots great it is extremely smooth but we are still making changes.

Specs will change so I do not have speed yet
Approximate
33" ATA
7 1/2 " BH 
4lbs 

We have changed the back side of the grip to match the target bow (now called the Advantage), But it will still incorporate the Angel Wing grip


----------



## schiene102

Looks good. I like the built in supressor on an entry level bow. Good specs too. What draw ranges is it going to have?

What rest it that in the bottom picture of the entry bow?


----------



## schiene102

537 said:


> Legend
> This bow shoots great it is extremely smooth but we are still making changes.
> 
> Specs will change so I do not have speed yet
> Approximate
> 33" ATA
> 7 1/2 " BH
> 4lbs
> 
> We have changed the back side of the grip to match the target bow (now called the Advantage), But it will still incorporate the Angel Wing grip


Sharp. Are any of the new bows going to have the "No Bow Press" feature? Really is nice to have that on the bows.


----------



## pearson mike

The Legend looks great. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> Legend
> This bow shoots great it is extremely smooth but we are still making changes.
> 
> Specs will change so I do not have speed yet
> Approximate
> 33" ATA
> 7 1/2 " BH
> 4lbs
> 
> We have changed the back side of the grip to match the target bow (now called the Advantage), But it will still incorporate the Angel Wing grip


I really like what you did with this bow. I really like the riser design and love what you are doing with the grip. Incorporating both grips into one will be awesome. Now that you've got the Advantage (love the name of both of these bows by the way), I think 33" is a great axle to axle length that will attract hunters and some target shooters as well. I'd shoot that thing for target no problem, but I won't. Looking forward to the Advantage too much. Well done.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

One question, are you planning on keeping any of the 2009 bows in production in 2010 or will they be phased out in favor of the newer models?


----------



## MoBuzzCut

What target colors will they come in?


----------



## alaz

I like the idler wheel in the shorter bow...
I really like the Legend. Very sharp.. Keep us posted about speeds...
Are you sticking with the R2B2 cams this year?


----------



## alaz

schiene102 said:


> Looks good. I like the built in supressor on an entry level bow. Good specs too. What draw ranges is it going to have?
> 
> What rest it that in the bottom picture of the entry bow?


Looks like a NAP 360 (something like that)...


----------



## 537

schiene102 said:


> Looks good. I like the built in supressor on an entry level bow. Good specs too. What draw ranges is it going to have?
> 
> What rest it that in the bottom picture of the entry bow?


25.5" - 30.5" Draw length

NAP Quicktune 360 ,This is one of the rests we are considering


----------



## 537

schiene102 said:


> Sharp. Are any of the new bows going to have the "No Bow Press" feature? Really is nice to have that on the bows.


Not at this time but , That gives us something to look at


----------



## 537

MoBuzzCut said:


> What target colors will they come in?


Still Working on Colors

Definitely Will have the Advantage in Mothwing Gameday Orange or Black

The Legend Will be available in Camo or Black


----------



## VA2

Whats price on the 30" ATA bow going to be?


----------



## 537

VA2 said:


> Whats price on the 30" ATA bow going to be?



Suggested Retail $579.95 with complete package


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Suggested Retail $579.95 with complete package


WOW a great price for a package set-up


----------



## Cheese

*Got my Z34 Yesterday*

I finally got to sight in my New Z34 today with hunting pins. I sighted in .19 pins out to 50 yards. For what little I group tuned today at the different yardages, I am impressed with my groups. This bow is a winner. I am going to shoot it in competition this weekend 1 time and then hunt with it. The bow really sits in my hand, excellent draw cycle and perfect after the release. I hope I shoot as good this weekend as I did today tuning. So far I give it a perfect 10. I got a Black Limb, Black fade to Green Riser with R2B2 Cams. I took it to work with me today to show some hunting buddies of mine and the comments were A+. Thanks Pearson 

Pearson ProStaff
Charles "Cheese" Burns


----------



## MikeTN

Nice looking bows- the lines and cutouts on the riser of the Legend are slick.

Great job Jeremy!


----------



## 537

luckychucky said:


> I finally got to sight in my New Z34 today with hunting pins. I sighted in .19 pins out to 50 yards. For what little I group tuned today at the different yardages, I am impressed with my groups. This bow is a winner. I am going to shoot it in competition this weekend 1 time and then hunt with it. The bow really sits in my hand, excellent draw cycle and perfect after the release. I hope I shoot as good this weekend as I did today tuning. So far I give it a perfect 10. I got a Black Limb, Black fade to Green Riser with R2B2 Cams. I took it to work with me today to show some hunting buddies of mine and the comments were A+. Thanks Pearson
> 
> Pearson ProStaff
> Charles "Cheese" Burns



Glad things are working out for you


----------



## MoNofletch

I see a LEGEND in my future! :tongue:


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

MoNofletch said:


> I see a LEGEND in my future! :tongue:


No kidding.  My wallet won't be able to take too much more of this!


----------



## waylonb19

I have a 06 Stealth. I noticed tonight when I was shooting I was hearing a vibration noise on the upper part of my bow. Well I found an area where my limb is starting to split up at the top where the cam slides in. I bought this bow from a AT member. I LOVE this bow...its the best shooting bow I have ever shot. My question is, is there anything I can do about it as far as some sort of warranty or am I hosed because I bought it used and not from a dealer? What action do I need to take to have this thing fixed before opening season OCT. 1st. I don't have a back up bow  Here is a picture of where the split is located. It on the very tip of this area on the inside part. Click on it to make it bigger.
Thanks
Waylon


----------



## 537

waylonb19 said:


> I have a 06 Stealth. I noticed tonight when I was shooting I was hearing a vibration noise on the upper part of my bow. Well I found an area where my limb is starting to split up at the top where the cam slides in. I bought this bow from a AT member. I LOVE this bow...its the best shooting bow I have ever shot. My question is, is there anything I can do about it as far as some sort of warranty or am I hosed because I bought it used and not from a dealer? What action do I need to take to have this thing fixed before opening season OCT. 1st. I don't have a back up bow  Here is a picture of where the split is located. It on the very tip of this area on the inside part. Click on it to make it bigger.
> Thanks
> Waylon


Give me a call at the plant (251-867-8980) and we will see what we can do to get you shooting again.

Jeremy


----------



## South Man

Nice looking bows


----------



## MoBuzzCut

waylonb19 said:


> I have a 06 Stealth. I noticed tonight when I was shooting I was hearing a vibration noise on the upper part of my bow. Well I found an area where my limb is starting to split up at the top where the cam slides in. I bought this bow from a AT member. I LOVE this bow...its the best shooting bow I have ever shot. My question is, is there anything I can do about it as far as some sort of warranty or am I hosed because I bought it used and not from a dealer? What action do I need to take to have this thing fixed before opening season OCT. 1st. I don't have a back up bow  Here is a picture of where the split is located. It on the very tip of this area on the inside part. Click on it to make it bigger.
> Thanks
> Waylon





537 said:


> Give me a call at the plant (251-867-8980) and we will see what we can do to get you shooting again.
> 
> Jeremy


Now that is customer service the President of the company getting back to you on your problem way to go Jeremy


----------



## schiene102

MoBuzzCut said:


> Now that is customer service the President of the company getting back to you on your problem way to go Jeremy


I had a similar experience. Called and talked to Jeremy and he took care of everything. Great customer service like this will definitely help get the customer base back up.


----------



## ibjpn

mobuzzcut said:


> now that is customer service the president of the company getting back to you on your problem way to go jeremy


 +1


----------



## waylonb19

I called and Jeremy was out on lunch (who has time to eat when new bows are being designed ) I left a message with a lady who answered. Still waiting on a call. I really appreciate the help. 
Waylon


----------



## waylonb19

Well no sooner then I posted that Jeremy calls...haha...I really appreciate the help Jeremy...customer service at its finest. Thanks a million
Waylon


----------



## JAG

Pearson was represented at the Vortex Open last weekend in Wisconsin.

Julie and Dave


----------



## pabowman

*Nice shirts*

Very nice shirts, did you have those made or did you get them from pearson?it would be nice to see those for the staff shooters...


----------



## JAG

pabowman said:


> Very nice shirts, did you have those made or did you get them from pearson?it would be nice to see those for the staff shooters...


i had mine made..


----------



## pearson mike

How did the shooting go this weekend guys?


----------



## 20ftup

Pearson bows always seem to be so SWEEEEEEEEET cant wait to get the new Target bow all set up and ready for Gainesville 2010


----------



## iswandy

*Limbs*

Jeremy,

I've you PM on 26th August 09, and another one today regarding my TX4 limbs, and both have yet to receive any reply. I hope to get reply from you soon.

Regards,
Iswandy


----------



## pabowman

*Just wonderin?*

Will the black Gameday camo come with a flat black or a gloss black?


----------



## 537

pabowman said:


> Will the black Gameday camo come with a flat black or a gloss black?



Sorry,I didn't word that very well. The Advantage will be available in Gameday Orange ,Solid Black or a Black riser with camo limbs


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> Sorry,I didn't word that very well. The Advantage will be available in Gameday Orange ,Solid Black or a Black riser with camo limbs


That's going to be a tough one. I really like a black bow, but the Gameday Orange has been growing on me.:set1_thinking: Jeremy's prototype looked pretty sweet in person.


----------



## kody10

i personally like the orange. cant wait for november!


----------



## LeLynx34

Hello Jeremy,


Have you recieved my PM and emails ?.

Thank you,


Jacques.


----------



## Texas Shooter

How about putting a shiny mirror polish on the aluminum and then just clear coat it? It would look like chrome but kind of subdued grey because of the color of aluminum. I wouldn't do that on a hunting bow of course but hey, for indoors....? It would look cool. Black limbs. Yeah.....I can dream right?


----------



## pabowman

*sounds like???*

Sounds like you have a serious DIY project for the winter... lol it would be interesting to see what it would look like though...


----------



## waylonb19

Jeremy thanks again for all the help with my bow. I really appreciate it and am excited to get it back and shooting again. I have always liked Pearson now I am a lifer. Amazing customer service above and behond. Good luck with the 2010's and everything you do in the future. Looks like Pearson is in good hands.  Thanks again. 
Waylon


----------



## iswandy

waylonb19 said:


> Jeremy thanks again for all the help with my bow. I really appreciate it and am excited to get it back and shooting again. I have always liked Pearson now I am a lifer. Amazing customer service above and behond. Good luck with the 2010's and everything you do in the future. Looks like Pearson is in good hands.  Thanks again.
> Waylon


Pray for me too... been out of bow for about 5 weeks now


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Do any of you shoot your Z's without the angel wing grip on it? I took mine off of one of my Z34's this week and I really like the feel without it. I don't know why I didn't try it earlier.


----------



## JAG

JohnBSox said:


> Do any of you shoot your Z's without the angel wing grip on it? I took mine off of one of my Z34's this week and I really like the feel without it. I don't know why I didn't try it earlier.


i had Tronjo make some custom side plates for mine.... not quite so thick and i really like how they feel. He's got the pattern if you want some, he'll make them.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

JAG said:


> i had Tronjo make some custom side plates for mine.... not quite so thick and i really like how they feel. He's got the pattern if you want some, he'll make them.


Do you have a picture of them? I'd love to see them.


----------



## ibjpn

JohnBSox said:


> Do you have a picture of them? I'd love to see them.


me too


----------



## bhtr3d

I heard that there was/ is a Pearson Advantage at the World Outdoor in Korea.... I heard this from a very reliable source.


----------



## bhtr3d

I wish all my friends here a safe and long weekend.


----------



## pabowman

*Happy Labor Day*

Happy Labor Day, From IRONWORKERS Local Union #3...

i also have a question about the benpearson.com forum's. i cant post anything or reply... i don't know whats going on with it.... can anyone help?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I just designed this.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

These hats are very soft & comfortable & my most popular!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## kody10

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I just designed this.


thats an awesome logo! when will these be available on shirts?


----------



## waylonb19

Jeremy my bow is shooting great again. Thanks for all you did. Customer service doesn't get any better then that. :wink:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

kody10 said:


> thats an awesome logo! when will these be available on shirts?


If I get enough commitments, I will go ahead & have them made. I have to get a minimum of 3 dozen at a time.


----------



## older

congraltion know it will work great for yall any thing u need from me u have my number caint wait for the 10 bows


----------



## stinky1

Is Pearson still using the hybrid cam? I have a difficult time buying Pearson stuff when none of my Pearsons have the hybrid cam on them. Anybody else notice that?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Heres another hat.










I accept paypal or money orders. Please pm me.
Thanks,
TAT


----------



## bhtr3d

stinky1 said:


> Is Pearson still using the hybrid cam? I have a difficult time buying Pearson stuff when none of my Pearsons have the hybrid cam on them. Anybody else notice that?



No, Pearson's do not use the Cat 5 Hurricane cam any more. 2007 was the last year. 

It's either the solo z7 cam
or the r2b2 as of right now.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Just want to give a shout out to the Pearson crew for some good customer service. :thumbs_up I sent a set of cams in to get some work done on them and I got them back today. They did the work that i needed and added an extra draw stop to the cam that I didn't have one on. Thanks Jeremy and crew!

By the way the hats are looking good. I just got some gently used Pearson Under Armour shirts off the classifieds, so I'm going to have to get a hat to go with. Got to have one when I've got my bow laying across a nice deer come fall.


----------



## bhtr3d

Hey where are you hunting at John?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bhtr3d said:


> Hey where are you hunting at John?


Right now, I'm just hunting on Corbett WMA here in South Florida. I will be hunting in NW Pennsylvania at the end of October and beginning of November, though. That's what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## vegas steve

hello everyone,i just got my hands on an 09' tx4 with the r2b2 cams and love the draw cycle and the way the bow shoots but the draw length is a little too short for me. i was wondering if anyone here would like to trade me cams. i have 28" to 28.5" #4 r2b2 cams and i'm looking for 29" cams for my tx4. if there is anyone out there that would like to trade just shoot me a pm,steve


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Page 3????????? Completely unacceptable!  So what's happening at the factory these days? How are the 2010 bows coming along?


----------



## 537

JohnBSox said:


> Page 3????????? Completely unacceptable!  So what's happening at the factory these days? How are the 2010 bows coming along?


We have been busy trying to get ready for 2010. We will have more pictures next week. maybe some new colors


----------



## vegas steve

bump for great bows,i love my new tx4


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> we have been busy trying to get ready for 2010. We will have more pictures next week. Maybe some new colors


pushin" to the top


----------



## vegas steve

cmon guys i need some info on where i can get the right cams for my tx4. these bows are awesome! i should be seein alot more posts on here. my draw length is too short. i need a set of the next size longer of r2b2 cams. mine that are on the bow now are number 4's


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

vegas steve said:


> cmon guys i need some info on where i can get the right cams for my tx4. these bows are awesome! i should be seein alot more posts on here. my draw length is too short. i need a set of the next size longer of r2b2 cams. mine that are on the bow now are number 4's


It doesn't look like anyone has what your looking for. You'll need to contact a dealer in order to get them. Call Jim at Select Archery or look up your nearest dealer on the Pearson website.


----------



## iswandy

*tx4 limbs*

Hi Jeremy, 

I still need to know if you guys received my broken limb? I've sent you another pm 2 weeks ago, iswandy


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*hunting rig*

well out of all the bows i have to chose from i will be hunting with a pearson z 34 we will see what out come i have this year shooting one of the best built bows in the country


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> well out of all the bows i have to chose from i will be hunting with a pearson z 34 we will see what out come i have this year shooting one of the best built bows in the country


I know...the Z34's are hard to beat! I shot probably 5-6 different brands of bows before I bought my Z and I am 100% confident I made the right decision. Absolutely no buyers remorse or bow envy here.


----------



## selectarchery

Can we get a couple more pictures just to satisfy some cravings?

Can't wait to see the finished products!!!


----------



## vegas steve

me too,bump


----------



## vegas steve

lets see some more pics of the new riser colors.


----------



## MoNofletch

37" bow in camo??


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> Sorry,I didn't word that very well. The Advantage will be available in Gameday Orange ,Solid Black or a Black riser with camo limbs


Here you go MoNofletch! I've decided on the black. That Gameday Orange sure was tempting though.


----------



## stinky1

Here's a couple pics of my buck from last weekend. Used the Z34 w/ the Z cam. Called him in from a bean field with a combination of grunts and snort/wheeze. Stuck him after he trashed some small trees under my stand.


----------



## alaz

very nice buck!


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats, nice buck


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

That is a sweet buck! Congrats! Any idea what he measures?


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy

2 for 2 with the new Pearson TX-4. Nailed a turkey during the summer and now a doe  

http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1026918


----------



## vegas steve

go pearson!


----------



## 537

I am a little jealous of all these pictures with dead animals , but I did get some new Stage 1 Strings last week







( and a new toy to put'em on ).


----------



## 537

maybe 1 more picture


----------



## vegas steve

nice,when are the lefty's commin out,i must have one


----------



## 537

Lefty's in November too


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy nothing like turning the tables and making me jealous. Sweet bow


----------



## mathewsk

Jeremy, please post a full pic of your bow... looks good....what I can see of it...thanks Matt.


----------



## bhtr3d

How are those arrows I got sent to you doing Jeremy


----------



## 537

bhtr3d said:


> How are those arrows I got sent to you doing Jeremy


Nano's are shooting great , I have only shot them at 40 and 50 yards but I am impressed so far


----------



## 537

mathewsk said:


> Jeremy, please post a full pic of your bow... looks good....what I can see of it...thanks Matt.


I'll see what I can do tomorrow


----------



## trlcavscout

When are the 2010's being released? I was just on the site looking around. Thanks.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Is that a wrinkle black finish? I'm glad I decided on a black one. Looks good.


----------



## alaz

The bow looks sharp, any pics or final specs on the 33" bow.
Are those limbs still using the ETI?
Thanks.


----------



## stinky1

JohnBSox said:


> That is a sweet buck! Congrats! Any idea what he measures?


no. the taxidermist thought he would net 120's Hope to have the rack back this weekend and put the tape to it them.


----------



## 537

trlcavscout said:


> When are the 2010's being released? I was just on the site looking around. Thanks.



2010's will be released in November


----------



## 537

JohnBSox said:


> Is that a wrinkle black finish? I'm glad I decided on a black one. Looks good.


It is black wrinkle powder coated, definitely a good choice. But I am still partial to the Gameday orange


----------



## 537

alaz said:


> The bow looks sharp, any pics or final specs on the 33" bow.
> Are those limbs still using the ETI?
> Thanks.


More specs and pictures in a week or 2, we are waiting on a few more toys:zip:

The limbs are using bolts to reinforce the tips


----------



## ParkerBow

Any specs you can give us on your hunting bow


----------



## 537

ParkerBow said:


> Any specs you can give us on your hunting bow


It is pretty sad , but even I can't have a Legend yet. But nothing wrong with my Z-34 I am shooting a 391 grain arrow at just over 70lbs 317 fps with a rage 2 blade and I can't wait til Oct 15th.

We have been discussing that opening day of bow season should be a statewide holiday in Alabama


----------



## vegas steve

great to hear that the lefty's are gonna be ready in november too. can you show us some color options?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> We have been discussing that opening day of bow season should be a statewide holiday in Alabama


It is in Pennsylvania. They get the first day of rifle season off every year. At least I did when I was a kid. I think they still do it.


----------



## Yichi

Maybe I missed it, but when are you expecting to have a target date for the legend?

I am really liking the specs on the bow and would love to shoot one.


----------



## TeamFitOutdoors

Yichi said:


> Maybe I missed it, but when are you expecting to have a target date for the legend?
> 
> I am really liking the specs on the bow and would love to shoot one.


2nd that one!!!!!


----------



## 537

Yichi said:


> Maybe I missed it, but when are you expecting to have a target date for the legend?
> 
> I am really liking the specs on the bow and would love to shoot one.


All of the 2010 bows will be available in early November


----------



## kw1

im almost tagged out in ohio 4 doe so far season cam in saturday


----------



## kw1

what are you going to have for youth bows for 2010 and do you have a spare camo z-34 i can borrow till my legend get here my target blue z looks funny in a tree. lol


----------



## vegas steve

still looking for some pics of the target color options for the 2010 line up.


----------



## bhtr3d

vegas steve said:


> still looking for some pics of the target color options for the 2010 line up.


All there is as of right now is the black, or the MothWing GameDay Orange. Possible new colors to be added soon.


----------



## vegas steve

yeah,need more color options than just those two.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

vegas steve said:


> yeah,need more color options than just those two.


Like I said in the other thread, I believe there are three color options. Correct me if I'm wrong...Gameday Orange, Black, and Black w/Camo limbs. I think I read that somewhere. Maybe they will do more, but I think that keeping it simple is better for now. I don't see the point in having too many more. Besides, for the cost of getting one in target color, you can get it done on your own for a tad more and it will completely be to your spec. Make some suggestions though if you have any ideas.


----------



## davtritton

*ben pearson bows*

congrats on your new purchase
as a query I have a pearson colt recurve 1960 model 60inch 42lb @ 26inch
and it still shoots a great arrow
dave:zip::darkbeer:


----------



## vegas steve

i was hoping for green


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

vegas steve said:


> i was hoping for green


Green is a good suggestion. I'd like to do one of my bows in a matte olive drab green with black limbs. Better yet, I'd like to get the Mothwing Gameday camo in drab green with the black limbs. It would look plain sick! :drool: Maybe I'll break out the airbrush and do one of my Z34's when my Advantage comes.


----------



## alaz

JohnBSox said:


> Green is a good suggestion. I'd like to do one of my bows in a matte olive drab green with black limbs. Better yet, I'd like to get the Mothwing Gameday camo in drab green with the black limbs. It would look plain sick! :drool: Maybe I'll break out the airbrush and do one of my Z34's when my Advantage comes.


That Gameday in drab with black limbs...that sounds interesting!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Jeremy,
are you doing your dipping in house?


----------



## vegas steve

the green mothwing sounds really cool,i hope they consider it.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

This is what I was thinking....no pressure. Just dreaming a little. I don't even know if it is possible to get bow's dipped with a custom Gameday. I know they have a few standard colors, but I don't know if you can customize it like the site shows. Imagine this on the Legend.


----------



## vegas steve

yes! i likey


----------



## vegas steve

jeremy, please consider green in your color lineup


----------



## ChaseBaker

Thanks to Pearson Archery for helping me suceed in my win of Bowfishing Association of America's Jr. Bowfisherman of the Year. Both of my Hydrostrikes shot flawlessly throughout the year!

Thanks Jeremy and all!

Chase


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

ChaseBaker said:


> Thanks to Pearson Archery for helping me suceed in my win of Bowfishing Association of America's Jr. Bowfisherman of the Year. Both of my Hydrostrikes shot flawlessly throughout the year!
> 
> Thanks Jeremy and all!
> 
> Chase


Congratulations! That's pretty darn cool.


----------



## 537

ChaseBaker said:


> Thanks to Pearson Archery for helping me suceed in my win of Bowfishing Association of America's Jr. Bowfisherman of the Year. Both of my Hydrostrikes shot flawlessly throughout the year!
> 
> Thanks Jeremy and all!
> 
> Chase


Congratulations, Chase you are a great ambassador for the sport of archery and bowfishing


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats. What a great feeling that would be.


----------



## vegas steve

cmon guys,lets keep this thread at the top. go pearson!


----------



## pearson mike

*10-3-09*

Not a monster, but I just couldn't let him walk.


----------



## vegas steve

he looks plenty big to me, nice harvest. i hope one just like him comes my way this fall


----------



## Yichi

what camo options available for the legend or are they still up in the air?


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow

Mike

Awesome deer and nice photo


----------



## 537

Yichi said:


> what camo options available for the legend or are they still up in the air?



We are waiting to sign the agreements before we announce our camo pattern but we should be making that announcement within the next week


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> Not a monster, but I just couldn't let him walk.


Definitely a monster by South Alabama standards


----------



## 537

Ben Pearson Facebook page check us out, I will try to keep it updated and answer reasonable questions from there

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ben-Pearson-Archery/298282040331?ref=mf


----------



## goatranch

Pearson all the way baby!! Can't wait to see the Legend and Advantage. Whoo, hoo!


----------



## soaringeagle

i have taken deer with mathews , hoyt , darton and my self made custom longbows , but this year it will be with a z34


----------



## vegas steve

now your talkin


----------



## bohnt10

pearson mike said:


> Not a monster, but I just couldn't let him walk.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## kw1

cant waitfor my advantage and legend


----------



## ChaseBaker

537 said:


> Congratulations, Chase you are a great ambassador for the sport of archery and bowfishing


Thanks Jeremy and you should have my limbs anytime soon


----------



## viperarcher

pearson mike said:


> Not a monster, but I just couldn't let him walk.


Looks like a fine Deer to me !!! Congrats!


----------



## pearson mike

Thanks guys

Z-34 63lbs 29" 296fps
Easton Lightspeed 400
Innerloc Falcon 100gr
He went 40 yds.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

:thumbs_up I got to see the black Advantage in action today....pretty freakin' sweet! The pics in this thread don't do it justice. Won't be long now.

:thumbs_do It is going to be hard to put my Z34 down. It has shot so well for me.


----------



## 537

JohnBSox said:


> :thumbs_up I got to see the black Advantage in action today....pretty freakin' sweet! The pics in this thread don't do it justice. Won't be long now.
> 
> :thumbs_do It is going to be hard to put my Z34 down. It has shot so well for me.


John, as good as you shoot that Z-34 I can understand , but you won't be disappointed with the Advantage


----------



## bhtr3d

JohnBSox said:


> :thumbs_up I got to see the black Advantage in action today....pretty freakin' sweet! The pics in this thread don't do it justice. Won't be long now.
> 
> :thumbs_do It is going to be hard to put my Z34 down. It has shot so well for me.


congrads on your shooting this past weekend.....the sun almost put me under.


----------



## kody10

how did yall do?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> John, as good as you shoot that Z-34 I can understand , but you won't be disappointed with the Advantage


I know I won't. The Advantage looks awesome! It was good chatting about the company and ministry. Looking forward to doing it again sometime.



bhtr3d said:


> congrads on your shooting this past weekend.....the sun almost put me under.


It sure was hot. I can't wait for some cooler weather. Good to shoot with you Tim. If you've got any pull, put in a good word with the Victory guys for me. I sent my resume to Andy last week. I don't think I'm going to be able to make the ASA indoor but I'm hoping it goes well. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## jwcatto

Is there a release date for the 2010 models yet?? 

2010 should be a killer year for Pearson, keep up the good work.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

jwcatto said:


> Is there a release date for the 2010 models yet??
> 
> 2010 should be a killer year for Pearson, keep up the good work.


I haven't heard an official date, but they will start shipping in November.:thumbs_up Pearson is way ahead of the game on this one.


----------



## bullsi

*Vantage*

Can"t wait to see this one in black, with the single cam.


----------



## 537

How do you like these?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Sweet! :thumbs_up You're going to make me rethink my decision again, thanks.  That pink one is yours isn't it? :wink:


----------



## goatranch

Jeremy you are a bow tease. They look great. I think I see mine in there. Yep. Right over there.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Hey Jeremy, what other colors are you going to offer the Advantage in.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

By the way, I'm a big fan of the red in particular. Put some black limbs on it and it will be a sharp looking bow.


----------



## kw1

where is my game day orange


----------



## pearson mike

I don't see my lefty in there???


----------



## Mr10ss

Me thinks the PINK one is for Bhtr3d!


----------



## bhtr3d

Mr10ss said:


> Me thinks the PINK one is for Bhtr3d!


takes a real man to wear pink


----------



## BTECHBISH

my first year on staff but so far it looks like I'm joining a great group of people that are way ahead of the curve, not to mention my gameday orange will look great!!!


----------



## vegas steve

hows the legend risers comming along? i see some other colors in there! any chance of green? i love green


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> I don't see my lefty in there???


Left handed arrived the same day as the right handed


----------



## 537

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> Hey Jeremy, what other colors are you going to offer the Advantage in.


The advantage will be offered in all black, black with camo limbs, red, blue or Gameday orange


----------



## 537

vegas steve said:


> hows the legend risers comming along? i see some other colors in there! any chance of green? i love green


sorry, at this time there are no plans for green


----------



## alaz

537 said:


> The advantage will be offered in all black, black with camo limbs, red, blue or Gameday orange


Can't go wrong with black!


----------



## alaz

Just noticed that red!
Very sharp!:thumbs_up


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

*5.00 off*

I have 2 brand new Pearson Flexfits 17.00 ea & free shipping. Paypal only. First come, first serve. This price is only for these 2 already embroidered hats.

1 Black/stone size S/M










1 Loden/stone size S/M


----------



## 442fps

*Pearson wins also in Europe*

Like already written couple of weeks earlier , Pearson wins also in Europe .

Here are two pictures from Camille , she won the french FITA Field Nationals in the junior female division , and its amazing , cause it's her first year with a compound bow , complete Newcomer , but she listens to her coaches :wink: .

Her equippment is a Z34 with the single cam , Trophy Taker SS1 , Shibuya sight with a Viper 4X scope , stabilizer system is from Deadcenter Archery .


----------



## pearson mike

That's great, congrats


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Left handed arrived the same day as the right handed


Sweeeeet


----------



## vegas steve

537 said:


> Left handed arrived the same day as the right handed


awesome!


----------



## vegas steve

537 said:


> sorry, at this time there are no plans for green


hey thats ok,i'll go with the gameday orange


----------



## cd3d

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I have 2 brand new Pearson Flexfits 17.00 ea & free shipping. Paypal only. First come, first serve. This price is only for these 2 already embroidered hats.
> 
> 1 Black/stone size S/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Loden/stone size S/M


Are you going to make some lite weight hats for summer?


----------



## timbo2

bump


----------



## dabishop_57

Pictures alone does not do this bow any justice. This thing is in every way oustanding. Had the opportunity to shoot the ADVANTAGE yesterday and all i can say is wow. I sure can't wait till those things are shipped.


----------



## vegas steve

bump for pearson!


----------



## jwcatto

Does anyone know the shipping date for the 2010 bows? Should be a good year for Pearson.


----------



## badbow148

442fps said:


> Like already written couple of weeks earlier , Pearson wins also in Europe .
> 
> Here are two pictures from Camille , she won the french FITA Field Nationals in the junior female division , and its amazing , cause it's her first year with a compound bow , complete Newcomer , but she listens to her coaches :wink: .
> 
> Her equippment is a Z34 with the single cam , Trophy Taker SS1 , Shibuya sight with a Viper 4X scope , stabilizer system is from Deadcenter Archery .


Congrats to the young lady way to go. Badbow


----------



## vegas steve

bump!


----------



## vegas steve

super bump!


----------



## cd3d

Any lite weight hats for summer?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

cd3d said:


> Any lite weight hats for summer?


Summer is over, but what do you mean by lite weight hats? Mesh hats? Moisture wicking performance hats?


----------



## asa_shooter

The advantage is an awsome looking bow, cant wait to shoot one


----------



## kw1

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Summer is over, but what do you mean by lite weight hats? Mesh hats? Moisture wicking performance hats?


the moisture wicking performance hats would be nice.


----------



## ParkerBow

Jeremy

Something needs to be done, the deer in New Jersey have started a rally to ban my Pearson bow. Another deer has falling, this make 2 deer and 1 turkey for the new bow.


----------



## vegas steve

bump


----------



## ChaseBaker

ParkerBow said:


> Jeremy
> 
> Something needs to be done, the deer in New Jersey have started a rally to ban my Pearson bow. Another deer has falling, this make 2 deer and 1 turkey for the new bow.


congrats on the kills


----------



## pearson mike

Way to stack them up


----------



## cd3d

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Summer is over, but what do you mean by lite weight hats? Mesh hats? Moisture wicking performance hats?


I know summer is over. But I don't like a heavy hat. Yes mesh and Moisture wicking. One of them would be Great...


----------



## vegas steve

bump


----------



## 537

ParkerBow said:


> Jeremy
> 
> Something needs to be done, the deer in New Jersey have started a rally to ban my Pearson bow. Another deer has falling, this make 2 deer and 1 turkey for the new bow.



Terrible problem to have


----------



## Z32-n-Jersey

Hey ParkerBow new to bowhunting, if you could give me the scoop on a reliable shop to take my 07' Z32. B-day present from the wife this year. The bow is bare bones right now, need some assistance on putting some toys on the girl. She looks so naked!!!!


----------



## vegas steve

lets see some more pics of the legend


----------



## ParkerBow

Z32-n-Jersey said:


> Hey ParkerBow new to bowhunting, if you could give me the scoop on a reliable shop to take my 07' Z32. B-day present from the wife this year. The bow is bare bones right now, need some assistance on putting some toys on the girl. She looks so naked!!!!


Honest answer no place around that I trust to work on my bow. If you want bring it over and we will have it shooting bullet holes in minutes.


----------



## bohnt10

What's this thread doing on the 2nd page???? We need a bump....:wink:


----------



## ChaseBaker

bohnt10 said:


> What's this thread doing on the 2nd page???? We need a bump....:wink:



we are waiting on you to bump it up!! :wink:


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*



442fps said:


> Like already written couple of weeks earlier , Pearson wins also in Europe .
> 
> Here are two pictures from Camille , she won the french FITA Field Nationals in the junior female division , and its amazing , cause it's her first year with a compound bow , complete Newcomer , but she listens to her coaches :wink: .
> 
> Her equippment is a Z34 with the single cam , Trophy Taker SS1 , Shibuya sight with a Viper 4X scope , stabilizer system is from Deadcenter Archery .


great shooting keep it up


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann said:


> great shooting keep it up



how far from Cape/poplar bluff are ya?


----------



## vegas steve

can someone post more pics of the legend


----------



## 537

vegas steve said:


> can someone post more pics of the legend



More Pictures coming soon , I am waiting for something with color on it


----------



## MoNofletch

Send one to me I will have pics with LOTS of RED!! :wink:


----------



## z34mann

*long ways*



ChaseBaker said:


> how far from Cape/poplar bluff are ya?


i come through there all the time in my semi but im probably 250miles


----------



## vegas steve

bump


----------



## bohnt10

bump......


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann said:


> i come through there all the time in my semi but im probably 250miles


oo..say if you lived closer. We'ld meet up and bowfish!

offer stands if ya come near Junction,Ill.


----------



## pearson mike

ChaseBaker said:


> oo..say if you lived closer. We'ld meet up and bowfish!
> 
> offer stands if ya come near Junction,Ill.


Some day I would love to shoot some asian carp. Does that offer go for us Ohio boys too.


----------



## ChaseBaker

pearson mike said:


> Some day I would love to shoot some asian carp. Does that offer go for us Ohio boys too.


the offer stands for everyone. One weekend next spring/summer that were free from tournaments yall will have to come down and have the time of your life!


----------



## pearson mike

That would be GREAT, thanks


----------



## ChaseBaker

pearson mike said:


> That would be GREAT, thanks


no problem!.. I got enough pearsons rigged to take a couple guys and hopefully have some more before winter bowfishing kicks in full blown.


----------



## ChaseBaker

bump it up!!!


----------



## z34mann

*nothing like flying carp*

man them things are a blast to shoot. we do alot of it on the missouri river


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann said:


> man them things are a blast to shoot. we do alot of it on the missouri river


we have alot here on the Ohio and Wabash


----------



## vegas steve

i'm ready for some legend pics!


----------



## 537

Cogradulations John Bowersox on winning the Florida State Target Championship in The Mens Bowhunter Freestyle , Not only did you win with your Pearson Z-34 you set several new records in doing so GREAT SHOOTING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dabishop_57

Great shootin John


----------



## ChaseBaker

Good Job John!!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> Cogradulations John Bowersox on winning the Florida State Target Championship in The Mens Bowhunter Freestyle , Not only did you win with your Pearson Z-34 you set several new records in doing so GREAT SHOOTING!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you everyone! It was my first Florida Archery Association tournament and it was a good time, even with the rain and heat. Got to see Jeremy's decked out Advantage (tick, tock, tick, tock, that's clock counting down til I get mine), and got to shoot with bhtr3d. I'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## kody10

congrats john!


----------



## vegas steve

great shooting john! way to bring it home for pearson! congratulations!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Great shooting John!


----------



## beardown

Great job John. Ben Pearson Pro Staffer at work!


----------



## auarcher

UUUUHHH Weeee! Me and my buddy RHBuckmaster dropped by the factory today (I took an extended lunch break), to see Jeremy and the gang and pick out the color for my new Advantage. I went with Black on Black, but the Red did look pretty good too. Wished the Gameday Orange was still around, I wanted to check that one out. But I cant wait for the mine.

Some cool stuff going on there, I also got to shoot the "Deer Killing Machine", the new Legend. I will definitely be carrying one of those to the woods next year, that thing is a QUIET SWEET shooting bow. Did I mention it was QUIET, I believe the only thing you heard was the arrow hitting the bag.

Good stuff, Good stuff!!! Can't wait 'till November.


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Cogradulations John Bowersox on winning the Florida State Target Championship in The Mens Bowhunter Freestyle , Not only did you win with your Pearson Z-34 you set several new records in doing so GREAT SHOOTING!!!!!!!!!!!


A big Congrats, that's great good shooting


----------



## ChaseBaker

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Ben-Pearso...ewItemQQptZUS_SM_Fan_Shop?hash=item5632986613

Ben Pearson "How to warm up for hunting season"


----------



## vegas steve

bump!


----------



## MoNofletch

I am torn on which color to get for my Advantage. I want cam, but.......


What camo did Pearson decide on for 2010...Please NO APG!!


----------



## bohnt10

*Congrats!*



JohnBSox said:


> Thank you everyone! It was my first Florida Archery Association tournament and it was a good time, even with the rain and heat. Got to see Jeremy's decked out Advantage (tick, tock, tick, tock, that's clock counting down til I get mine), and got to shoot with bhtr3d. I'm looking forward to doing it again.


Congrats! That's great shooting!


----------



## bohnt10

bump.....


----------



## Jekel

Is there a web site link to see the new bows?? All I can find is the sight with the 2008 line up??? Have always liked Pearson and would like to see the new stuff..:shade:


----------



## MoNofletch

2010 bows are all on here. The new site is shootlikeben.com


----------



## ParkerBow

MoNofletch said:


> 2010 bows are all on here. The new site is shootlikeben.com


I see nothing new?


----------



## archer39

I was just on their facebook page and it says updates will be on in it in mid-november


----------



## MoNofletch

No...I meanty all the pics are in this thread!!  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## archer39

My bad but if you do have a facebook page everyone should join...is anyone else excited for the gameday camo on a advantage or is it just me?


----------



## vegas steve

i was hoping for gameday orange on my new legend but was informed that the legend would only come black or cammo. i'm going to shoot 3d next year with a legend and thought the orange would be awesome on a 3d bow. jeremy,gameday legends would be awesome! pretty please?


----------



## archer39

I hoping to shoot a Legend for Hunter Class next year and game day orange would definitly be a swwet color. Pretty Please!!!


----------



## 537

archer39 said:


> My bad but if you do have a facebook page everyone should join...is anyone else excited for the gameday camo on a advantage or is it just me?


We do have a facebook page , you can find a link in the General Discussion area of the Ben Pearson forum


----------



## dabishop_57

Ttt


----------



## vegas steve

Bump!!!


----------



## vegas steve

it's november now. lets see them legend pics. i'm dyin to see some pics of my new bow thats commin.


----------



## ChaseBaker

vegas steve said:


> it's november now. lets see them legend pics. i'm dyin to see some pics of my new bow thats commin.


x2!! :darkbeer:


----------



## dabishop_57

Back to the top


----------



## MikeTN

November is here and I am looking forward to representing Ben Pearson this year. 

I had the opportunity to shoot with Jeremy at an ASA this year and really enjoyed talking to him and his plans for the company.

I got to shoot the Advantage in Metropolis and I was sold. That is going to be a GREAT bow. I can't wait to get mine, and Jeremy- thanks for making it available in Blue!

I look forward to seeing everyone here at the shoots.


----------



## kw1

*fillin my tags quick*

a poor buck fell to my spoiler angle today going to have to wait till spring turkey t try out my legend


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

bump


----------



## MoNofletch

I want to see pics!! Most of the other company's released their stuff....come on Jeremy!!!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Cant wait to get my advantage. It is a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## vegas steve

the bows should be shipping out ,can't wait to get mine. any updates on ship times or some pics would be great.


----------



## MoNofletch

I haven't paid for mine yet, I can't decide which one I want!! LOL!


----------



## bhtr3d

vegas steve said:


> the bows should be shipping out ,can't wait to get mine. any updates on ship times or some pics would be great.


I believe it won't be till mid nov....but i could be wrong


----------



## vegas steve

legend for me.


----------



## vegas steve

i was told they were all shipping the first of the month. can't wait till mid november,it'll kill me


----------



## MoNofletch

Me too VS! Me too!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*so close*

ukey:but yet so far awayukey:


----------



## MoNofletch

Waaaaa!!


----------



## vegas steve

ha,thats what i looked like when i read the post about mid november


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## kw1

they told me middle of the month.im waiting on one of each


----------



## MoNofletch

I will have to call and see!  Maybe they have 1 done that they can part with!


----------



## ChaseBaker

My long time dream has came true.... guys.I am glad to be apart of the 2010 Ben Pearson Factory Staff!


----------



## selectarchery

2010 Pearson website 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ladies and gents, 
The 2010 website is under development and should be released in mid/late mid-November. 

We need your help! The design of the website will actually feature you and your Pearson. I have included a link here that you can see a dummy page of what many of the pages will look like (with fake placement pictures). If you'd like to submit a picture to be included on the Pearson website as a background, please see the picture of me and my son on the link. We are looking for pictures featuring your Pearson bow that will be clearly seen with content on the left side. The bow information and other details for the site will take dominance on the right side of the page, so that part of the picture will be covered up/ghosted over.

Please email possible picture submissions to me at [email protected] We will use all that we can use, but I think it's pretty cool that a bow company wants to showcase you using your bow. Please note that people are not being paid for picture submissions and that by submitting a picture, you agree to let Ben Pearson use it for the website. It's a way to reward you for your loyalty to Pearson and get your face out there!

Here's the link: http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/indexNEW.html

Let me know what you think, but please keep in mind that this is just a mock page so that you can see the general design. The bow pages will have a slightly different look in regard to content.

Thanks for all that you all do for the Pearson family,
Jim


----------



## selectarchery

Also, the page will be centered in the browser. I set it up to do so in Firefox, but need to update the example page to do the same for Internet Explorer.

The main shadow boxes that you see will pop more on the final design to show a clear differentiation between the background and main page content, while still preserving the integrity of the background image.


----------



## 537

I really appreciate every one's patience. We are working hard to get the bows out. We have risers in process having color put on them and we are really close on the cams but we want them right when they leave so please hang in there and I promise I will update as much as possible. 

Keep an eye on the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ben-Pearson-Archery/298282040331?ref=mf It is much easier to upload pictures there

Thanks again 

GOD bless and Shoot Straight


----------



## z34mann

*patience*



537 said:


> I really appreciate every one's patience. We are working hard to get the bows out. We have risers in process having color put on them and we are really close on the cams but we want them right when they leave so please hang in there and I promise I will update as much as possible.
> 
> Keep an eye on the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ben-Pearson-Archery/298282040331?ref=mf It is much easier to upload pictures there
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> GOD bless and Shoot Straight


patience, whats that!!!! lol im sitting on my hands lol


----------



## MoBuzzCut

you know what they say Good things come to those that wait


----------



## jwcatto

Good things really do come to those who wait.............................especially those who wait on getting a PEARSON!!!!!!!!


----------



## 537

New pics are up on the Facebook page


----------



## MoBuzzCut

What are the specs on the Cadet?


----------



## vegas steve

i'm still seeing pictures of the legend riser without the grip bridge. i thought i had read that the riser was in fact changed and now does have the grip bridge like the advantage does. can someone conferm this? i was really hoping for a legend with the bridge.


----------



## kody10

the legend does not have the bridge like the advantage.


----------



## MoNofletch

*Someone said NO MORE draw specific cams! R2B2 with MODS!!!!! * :mg:


----------



## vegas steve

kody10 said:


> the legend does not have the bridge like the advantage.


where did you get your info? jeremy states a few pages back that the back of the grip area on the legend has been changed to be the same as the advantage. i was assuming that he means it will now have the bridge. once i read this i chose to order the legend instead of the advantage. same technology in a shorter,faster package. if the legend riser in fact doesn't have the bridge, i'll be bummed.


----------



## kody10

i was at the plant last week and as of the it did not have the bridge.


----------



## vegas steve

kody10 said:


> i was at the plant last week and as of the it did not have the bridge.


then what was jeremy talking about with the grip area changed on the legend? he stated that it was going to be the same as the advantage. jeremy can u elaborate?


----------



## kody10

:dontknow:i may be wrong but i dont think it does. see what jeremy says?


----------



## bhtr3d

vegas steve said:


> i'm still seeing pictures of the legend riser without the grip bridge. i thought i had read that the riser was in fact changed and now does have the grip bridge like the advantage does. can someone conferm this? i was really hoping for a legend with the bridge.


It's the angle of the grip that is the same.


----------



## Iowa3dhunter

*I like the riser on the legend*

the cut outs look good. I don't like the way all of these companies keep bolting shelves on the side of the riser. IMO it makes an otherwise nice curvy riser look boxy.


----------



## vegas steve

oh,i see. how much different is the angle compared to an 09' tx4?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

MoNofletch said:


> *Someone said NO MORE draw specific cams! R2B2 with MODS!!!!! * :mg:


Didn't notice that! That will be awesome!


----------



## z34mann

*cool*



MoNofletch said:


> *Someone said NO MORE draw specific cams! R2B2 with MODS!!!!! * :mg:


that would be great


----------



## MoNofletch

The BACK of the grip has been re- worked. The radius is different.


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> that would be great


Yep! NICE! :teeth:


----------



## MikeTN

MoNofletch said:


> *Someone said NO MORE draw specific cams! R2B2 with MODS!!!!! * :mg:


That would be slick!


----------



## MoNofletch

Pearson said a few more weeks.......... I think they need to push the Umpa-Loompa's and get them working faster!!


----------



## 537

vegas steve said:


> then what was jeremy talking about with the grip area changed on the legend? he stated that it was going to be the same as the advantage. jeremy can u elaborate?



Sorry , maybe i wasn't clear on that . The grip is exactly the same shape as the advantage but with no reinforcing brace.

Sorry if I was confusing


----------



## jwcatto

Just sharing my thoughts after doing a lot of soul searching: 
It is nice to have a company, product, and people that you can believe in. Some companies may have a staff, but Pearson has always felt more like a family to me than just a staff. Thank you for all you do to keep the sport growing and for keeping America's oldest bow company alive and thriving.

Justin Catto


----------



## ChaseBaker

jwcatto said:


> Just sharing my thoughts after doing a lot of soul searching:
> It is nice to have a company, product, and people that you can believe in. Some companies may have a staff, but Pearson has always felt more like a family to me than just a staff. Thank you for all you do to keep the sport growing and for keeping America's oldest bow company alive and thriving.
> 
> Justin Catto


I feel the same way Justin!


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## vegas steve

537 said:


> Sorry , maybe i wasn't clear on that . The grip is exactly the same shape as the advantage but with no reinforcing brace.
> 
> Sorry if I was confusing


ahh,now i see. oh well,i still want a legend. can i get mine in gameday orange? pretty pleeeease?


----------



## MoNofletch

Hey Jeremy.....

Is it true what I was told about the camo.....I hope not!!!! :mg:


----------



## kevro7

I may have missed it in one or the previous pages but..... will either of these new ones, advantage or legend, be available in a 31" draw?


----------



## South Man

Good luck with Pearson! My first bow way back was a Ben Pearson and I shot it well.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

MoNofletch said:


> Hey Jeremy.....
> 
> Is it true what I was told about the camo.....I hope not!!!! :mg:



It depends on what you were told. I like the camo!


----------



## greimer

So what camo is it going to be...


----------



## CycloneBlkhawk

*Hey Jermey*

what about the Next G1 camo?


----------



## MoNofletch

I was told Obsession......because something wasn't right with the Infinity...but I am nobody.


----------



## selectarchery

Thanks for those who have submitted pictures!! Here are a couple of the pages in the earliest stages with the new backgrounds:

www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/legend.html

www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantage.html

www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/predator.html

Keep the pictures coming, as we need lots of them! 
Please include your name and the names of any you'd like to name in your pictures, as the name will likely be included on the page.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ChaseBaker

You have mail Jim!


----------



## ChaseBaker

good mourning Pearson Shooters!


----------



## Yichi

^

Is anxiously waiting to shoot a legend


----------



## z34mann

*where*

where in the show me do you live


----------



## 537

MoNofletch said:


> I was told Obsession......because something wasn't right with the Infinity...but I am nobody.



We will be partnering with Mossy oak this year and Mossy oak Obsession will be our pattern for 2010.


----------



## Eric Everson

*Any word*

on prices.:shade:


----------



## vegas steve

i'm ready for my legend, does anyone know if the tx4 is carrying over for 2010?


----------



## kody10

vegas steve said:


> i'm ready for my legend, does anyone know if the tx4 is carrying over for 2010?


i think it will only be the advantage, the legend, the kit bow ( i cant remember the name right know), and the cadet.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

kody10 said:


> i think it will only be the advantage, the legend, the kit bow ( i cant remember the name right know), and the cadet.


The kit bow is the predator


----------



## vegas steve

i was hoping they might still offer a short brace speedster for 2010. i sure love my tx4's


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

537 said:


> we will be partnering with mossy oak this year and mossy oak obsession will be our pattern for 2010.


sweet!


----------



## timbo2

537 said:


> We will be partnering with Mossy oak this year and Mossy oak Obsession will be our pattern for 2010.


I like it!! Will M.O. Treestand be available?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

timbo2 said:


> I like it!! Will M.O. Treestand be available?


The only camo pattern will be Obsession.


----------



## MoNofletch

I'm sure it will look GRRRREAT!


----------



## vegas steve

i always thought obsession was the best cammo . i may have to order another legend!


----------



## kw1

any closer to getting them shipped


----------



## 20ftup

I so cant wait to get my new pretty blue advantage, will be tough to put the TX4 down tho that is the best bow Ive ever flung an arrow at a deer with


----------



## MoNofletch

They said up to 3 weeks from Thursday when I called....


----------



## vegas steve

is that 3 weeks till they are in our hands or 3 weeks till they ship?


----------



## vegas steve

anybody know if pearson is going to offer a speedster for 2010? new tx4 maybe?


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

They are waiting on cams with mods....or something like that.


----------



## vegas steve

i'ts killin me! i had a dream last night about winning all three legs of the triple crown with my new legend. i was a super star. got writers cramp from all the autographs, he he


----------



## vegas steve

to the top!


----------



## kevro7

When is Jeremy going to release the specs on these bows? I need to know if I should be anxious about getting one. Just need one of them to have a 31" draw capability.... Ready for a new one but may have to hold on to the Z-34 for another year if there isn't. :darkbeer:


----------



## Texas Shooter

The anticipation is about to kill me. Must....have.....new.......bow. RRRrrrgghhh. (death rattle)


----------



## kw1

should be on my porch when i get back from my cruise.


----------



## vegas steve

thats great news! that means mine should be here too by then


----------



## pearson mike

The Z-34 blasted another one the morning, one antlerless tag left


----------



## vegas steve

thats awesome mike! i like backstrap if your freezer is too full ha ha.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Well now that my bowhunting vacation is done (skunked by the way), I'm anticipating getting my Advantage and getting into target season. Hopefully I'll be shooting the Advantage at the North American Field Archery Championship in Homestead, Florida in December. Thank heavens for target archery or my brain would explode from only being able to hunt a few weeks out of the year.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Ok Steve, I'm pulling all my hunting gear off the Z, and putting the target equip. on.


----------



## vegas steve

sounds good mike,i believe there is a vegas shoot next friday at A1. i'll be there but i don't know how well i'll do. still recovering from surgery and the doc won't let me shoot for a week,but friday is the 7th day so we'll see


----------



## ChaseBaker

Put the Hydrostrike 2 to work last night.

heres a couple pics


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## 537

I appreciate everyone's patience we have had a few setbacks with the cams as everyone knows but we do have a licensing agreement on the "970" patent. It took a little bit of time to work out the details but all is well. 

We are really close on the cams but I want them to be right when we ship ,so hang in there. We have tested a couple of prototype modular cams and and are expecting a final revision anytime. I do have some test speeds but I won't release them until we have the final cam in hand for testing.

I will say that we will publish very real IBO numbers this year. It will take no tricks or supertuning to reach our published numbers. If prefer to supertune your bow that just means you will be able to shoot faster than our published speeds. We want to be up front and honest with everyone not produce something that you have to spend another $140 on just to reach the advertised speeds

Keep those pictures coming for Jim @ select he is hard at work on the new Web Page


Thanks again and God Bless


----------



## Edavies30

Jeremy, 

Thanks for the update. I am sure when the bows come in they will be prefect and their performance will be out of sight!
I was able to get out and hunt last Thursday, and I put big 6 point down. Pearson's performance never ceases to amaze me. 
I look forward to meeting you and everyone else at the shoots this year.

PS I have never seen Wes happier as he is this year using his Pearson hunting bow.

Pearson Prostaff 
Stage 1 Strings Prostaff
Fury X Archery Prostaff


----------



## MikeTN

I'm getting downright giddy waiting on my Advantage.

I keep checking this thread multiple times a day for any updates!

Glad to hear the cams are coming along!


----------



## vegas steve

to the top


----------



## ChaseBaker

bump


----------



## dabishop_57

back to the top


----------



## vegas steve

topbound again


----------



## pearson mike

Steve, if things workout, I'll be over fri. evening.
Just don't laugh, I don't shoot spots.


----------



## vegas steve

i'll be too busy laughing at myself, i can't even pull a bow back until the day of the spot shoot because of doctors orders. no practice for me this week,but at least it's over in time for the shoot.i just wish i had my new legend to shoot


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

ttt


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## jwcatto

2010 is going to be a great year for Pearson. 

I know the wait is killing everyone but be patient, it will be worth it. 

Feels good to be home


----------



## vegas steve

jwcatto said:


> 2010 is going to be a great year for Pearson.
> 
> I know the wait is killing everyone but be patient, it will be worth it.
> 
> Feels good to be home


welcome home


----------



## bohnt10

*Busy at work....*

The Z's been busy today putting does #2 and 3 in the books....still trying to track down a shooter....


----------



## jwcatto

vegas steve said:


> welcome home


Thanks, 
It's just like going on vacation, nice to get away for a while but usually just shows you how good you had it to begin with.

Who else is ready to smack some fanny this year??


----------



## MoNofletch

Vacation........ it's deer season!


----------



## MitchFolsom

I'm going to steal a line from a famous movie... I'M BAAACK.

I feels good to be here again.


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## selectarchery

MitchFolsom said:


> I'm going to steal a line from a famous movie... I'M BAAACK.
> 
> I feels good to be here again.



Welcome back!


----------



## jwcatto

MitchFolsom said:


> I'm going to steal a line from a famous movie... I'M BAAACK.
> 
> I feels good to be here again.



Heck yes!!

Its like a family reunion around here


----------



## South Man

MitchFolsom said:


> I'm going to steal a line from a famous movie... I'M BAAACK.
> 
> I feels good to be here again.


howdy neighbor! welcome back! what part of Ga are you in???


----------



## Brent Gandy

Ttt


----------



## MitchFolsom

South Man said:


> howdy neighbor! welcome back! what part of Ga are you in???


Thanks everyone. I'm happy as a pig in mud. I'm near Valdosta in extreme S. Ga. What about you?


----------



## bhtr3d

Brent Gandy said:


> Ttt


Brent, your shooting a Pearson???


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Great to have you on the team man! Bubba and Forest together again!


----------



## beardown

I just wanted to say I am very proud of The 2010 Ben Pearson Pro Staff we have assembled this year. All of you that post updates help fellow archers and promote Ben Pearson Archery, I just would like to tell you, and your good work is noticed and each of you are more than just another number to us. It is our goal to create an atmosphere of family, and of all family it's something we want to be proud of. Your Character and Integrity has all come out in 2009 and we would like to thank you. 2010 will put some very difficult times behind us, but it wasn't all bad. With new leadership brought on change and some change is good, even great. Now we have an opportunity to take the Oldest Bow Company and make it better one bow at a time, one shooter at a time. The lord has been very good to us and life's opportunities don't come everyday. I would like to thank all at Ben Pearson Archery for allowing me to be a part of this and trusting me to help assemble a staff that I am very proud of and hope to be a part of making better and better in 2010.
Todd White
Ben Pearson Pro Staff Coordinator


----------



## MoNofletch

The professionalism and passion of Ben Pearson and it's staff will make it a great company.


----------



## vegas steve

MoNofletch said:


> The professionalism and passion of Ben Pearson and it's staff will make it a great company.


+1 it feels good to be part of the pearson family. i look forward to representing pearson in 2010 and beyond. cheers to everyone,lets make our company proud this comming year.


----------



## ChaseBaker

beardown said:


> I just wanted to say I am very proud of The 2010 Ben Pearson Pro Staff we have assembled this year. All of you that post updates help fellow archers and promote Ben Pearson Archery, I just would like to tell you, and your good work is noticed and each of you are more than just another number to us. It is our goal to create an atmosphere of family, and of all family it's something we want to be proud of. Your Character and Integrity has all come out in 2009 and we would like to thank you. 2010 will put some very difficult times behind us, but it wasn't all bad. With new leadership brought on change and some change is good, even great. Now we have an opportunity to take the Oldest Bow Company and make it better one bow at a time, one shooter at a time. The lord has been very good to us and life's opportunities don't come everyday. I would like to thank all at Ben Pearson Archery for allowing me to be a part of this and trusting me to help assemble a staff that I am very proud of and hope to be a part of making better and better in 2010.
> Todd White
> Ben Pearson Pro Staff Coordinator





MoNofletch said:


> The professionalism and passion of Ben Pearson and it's staff will make it a great company.





vegas steve said:


> +1 it feels good to be part of the pearson family. i look forward to representing pearson in 2010 and beyond. cheers to everyone,lets make our company proud this comming year.



I agree with all three of you guys! Its gonna be a good year. Looking forward to represent Pearson at the ATA,ASA, and Bowfishing Tournaments


----------



## jwcatto

Okay a real question:
Does anyone know what draw lengths will be available on the advantage. 
I've got gorilla arms and need a 31.5-32" dl.


please please please please tell me it goes that long


----------



## cd3d

*Thanks*



beardown said:


> I just wanted to say I am very proud of The 2010 Ben Pearson Pro Staff we have assembled this year. All of you that post updates help fellow archers and promote Ben Pearson Archery, I just would like to tell you, and your good work is noticed and each of you are more than just another number to us. It is our goal to create an atmosphere of family, and of all family it's something we want to be proud of. Your Character and Integrity has all come out in 2009 and we would like to thank you. 2010 will put some very difficult times behind us, but it wasn't all bad. With new leadership brought on change and some change is good, even great. Now we have an opportunity to take the Oldest Bow Company and make it better one bow at a time, one shooter at a time. The lord has been very good to us and life's opportunities don't come everyday. I would like to thank all at Ben Pearson Archery for allowing me to be a part of this and trusting me to help assemble a staff that I am very proud of and hope to be a part of making better and better in 2010.
> Todd White
> Ben Pearson Pro Staff Coordinator



Todd, I would like to say THANKS to you and all at Ben Pearson Archery for the chance to represent Ben Pearson Archery. I am very proud to be on Staff. And Proud to be part of the Pearson family. I am looking forward to this season. It's going to be a Awesome year. Again,Thanks


----------



## vegas steve

back to the top


----------



## bhtr3d

jwcatto said:


> Okay a real question:
> Does anyone know what draw lengths will be available on the advantage.
> I've got gorilla arms and need a 31.5-32" dl.
> 
> 
> please please please please tell me it goes that long


They are looking to go to using a mod....so the 32 shouldn't be a problem. I don't think you will be a 32 in with that advantage bow though...just because of the grip will be sitting deeper in your hand then other bows/models.


----------



## jwcatto

^^ thats cool, 31.5 should be perfect. I remember Jeremy saying at the classic that long draws would not be a problem. I soooooooooo can't wait to get it and get to shooting.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

beardown said:


> I just wanted to say I am very proud of The 2010 Ben Pearson Pro Staff we have assembled this year. All of you that post updates help fellow archers and promote Ben Pearson Archery, I just would like to tell you, and your good work is noticed and each of you are more than just another number to us. It is our goal to create an atmosphere of family, and of all family it's something we want to be proud of. Your Character and Integrity has all come out in 2009 and we would like to thank you. 2010 will put some very difficult times behind us, but it wasn't all bad. With new leadership brought on change and some change is good, even great. Now we have an opportunity to take the Oldest Bow Company and make it better one bow at a time, one shooter at a time. The lord has been very good to us and life's opportunities don't come everyday. I would like to thank all at Ben Pearson Archery for allowing me to be a part of this and trusting me to help assemble a staff that I am very proud of and hope to be a part of making better and better in 2010.
> Todd White
> Ben Pearson Pro Staff Coordinator



Thank You Todd for what you, Jeremy and all of the Pearson family are doing. I am very grateful to be a part of the family. I know how much work goes into doing what you do and I truly appreciate it.

Andy


----------



## MitchFolsom

MoNofletch said:


> Great to have you on the team man! Bubba and Forest together again!


How do you want your shrimp cooked???


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

It's nice to be a part of something! There are lots of great bows and great companies out there, but being on the Pearson team is something more. They not only make great bows, but they have a great name, they have great people, and a great opportunity at a second chance. I, for one, just want to give everyone on this thread a thumbs up :thumbs_up for representing Ben Pearson Archery well here on AT. I've read some threads here on AT that make me cringe. How some of these guys get picked to represent companies, I don't know, but Pearson has been represented well. Keep it up and be thankful that we get to be a part of something!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*bow*

Hope to have an "Advantage" over the competition at the Iowa Pro Am :teeth:


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

ttt


----------



## pabowman

JohnBSox said:


> It's nice to be a part of something! There are lots of great bows and great companies out there, but being on the Pearson team is something more. They not only make great bows, but they have a great name, they have great people, and a great opportunity at a second chance. I, for one, just want to give everyone on this thread a thumbs up :thumbs_up for representing Ben Pearson Archery well here on AT. I've read some threads here on AT that make me cringe. How some of these guys get picked to represent companies, I don't know, but Pearson has been represented well. Keep it up and be thankful that we get to be a part of something!


u took the words right out of my mouth... i agree whole heartedly.


----------



## MoNofletch

Just placed my order for a black and camo Advantage 29/70#.....I hope it is here in time for 2ng half of bow season!! My Legend will have to wait a month! LOL!


----------



## MoNofletch

MitchFolsom said:


> How do you want your shrimp cooked???


 Shrimp is the fruit of the sea...You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it.


Jeremy...what kind of suppressor will be on the back of the Advantage?


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

I just want to thank Jeremy, and Todd for allowing me the opportunity to be apart of Pearson Archery. I look forward to all the future holds.


----------



## z34mann

*steeler*



Pride Hunter said:


> Hope to have an "Advantage" over the competition at the Iowa Pro Am :teeth:


you stole my line lol


----------



## pabowman

*Help me!!!*

I would like to welcome Colt John Bish to the world. He is the son of Dale and Erin Bish. Dale is a 2010 Prostaff member of Ben Pearson Archery. So please help me welcome the little fellow... he was born this morning at 7:57 a.m., 9 lbs 6 oz. and 23 1/4 inches...


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Welcome to the world Colt and Congrats to Dale and Erin!


----------



## timbo2

pabowman said:


> I would like to welcome Colt John Bish to the world. He is the son of Dale and Erin Bish. Dale is a 2010 Prostaff member of Ben Pearson Archery. So please help me welcome the little fellow... he was born this morning at 7:57 a.m., 9 lbs 6 oz. and 23 1/4 inches...


Congrats to Dale and Erin!!! And welcome Colt!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

JohnBSox said:


> It's nice to be a part of something! There are lots of great bows and great companies out there, but being on the Pearson team is something more. They not only make great bows, but they have a great name, they have great people, and a great opportunity at a second chance. I, for one, just want to give everyone on this thread a thumbs up :thumbs_up for representing Ben Pearson Archery well here on AT. I've read some threads here on AT that make me cringe. How some of these guys get picked to represent companies, I don't know, but Pearson has been represented well. Keep it up and be thankful that we get to be a part of something!


x1000 :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseBaker

pabowman said:


> I would like to welcome Colt John Bish to the world. He is the son of Dale and Erin Bish. Dale is a 2010 Prostaff member of Ben Pearson Archery. So please help me welcome the little fellow... he was born this morning at 7:57 a.m., 9 lbs 6 oz. and 23 1/4 inches...


Welcome to this wonderul world and country Colt!

Conrats Dale and Erin..you have a new archer so that means more toys!!


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats, on the future archer.


----------



## dabishop_57

going up


----------



## kody10

JohnBSox said:


> It's nice to be a part of something! There are lots of great bows and great companies out there, but being on the Pearson team is something more. They not only make great bows, but they have a great name, they have great people, and a great opportunity at a second chance. I, for one, just want to give everyone on this thread a thumbs up :thumbs_up for representing Ben Pearson Archery well here on AT. I've read some threads here on AT that make me cringe. How some of these guys get picked to represent companies, I don't know, but Pearson has been represented well. Keep it up and be thankful that we get to be a part of something!


You couldn't have said it any better! :thumbs_up


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*

wat a cute baby


----------



## MoNofletch

Why not Ben..... Welcome!


----------



## bhtr3d

Congrads to you and your family on a new baby.


----------



## 20ftup

Pearson is a family this is my third year being on staff altho Ive been shooting Pearson since 2003 , I dont shoot for any companys I dont believe in and Pearson makes that a no brainer,the quality of the people show in the quality of the product its all top shelf, I feel the best hunting utensils made. Congrats Dale beautiful baby,


----------



## bohnt10

pabowman said:


> I would like to welcome Colt John Bish to the world. He is the son of Dale and Erin Bish. Dale is a 2010 Prostaff member of Ben Pearson Archery. So please help me welcome the little fellow... he was born this morning at 7:57 a.m., 9 lbs 6 oz. and 23 1/4 inches...



Congrats! With those numbers sounds like a Booner to me! Totally awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## Edavies30

Todd, I would like to thank you for your hard work putting a fine pro staff team together. Thank you for letting me be part of a great bow company. Writing to you and talking with Jeremy gives me a great feeling about the future of Pearson Archery. The new advantage is a bow I've been waiting for Pearson to come out with for years! The feel of the Advantage is just pure pleasure to shoot. The Advantage is a bow the people will notice!
We all should remember to take the time and show our youth the joy of archery.Seeing the smile on a childs face after they shoot an X, is better then
any world championship.


Pearson pro staff
Stage 1 strings prostaff
Fury X archery prostaff
Director of PSA ,Fury X youth archery


----------



## Pride Hunter

*baby*

Congrats on the new member of the family!


----------



## Doug10

*Colors*

have the official color combos been released yet for 2010 Advantage bows? Can i get the orangeish riser and black limbs with orange cams too?  or maybe black cams?


----------



## beardown

Dale take note it will be no time and Colt will be hunting with you. My son and I had a good hunt this weekend. Youth hunt and archery season here in Alabama after church today we got a good hunt in first time we both killed bucks in same day. Neither very big bucks but we got Big Smiles my dad got out of bed to come take a look.


----------



## pearson mike

Nice going on the deer. Ohio youth season is this coming weekend, and I would love to have a picture like yours. Congrats


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Way to go Todd. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## kody10

nice bucks! way to go mr. todd and cade!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Sweeeeet! :thumbs_up Sounds like an awesome hunt!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Congrats on the Deer Todd!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d

congrads to the Father & Son duo hunt.


----------



## BTECHBISH

*Thank You*

Thanks to all of you for the congrats on my son! He is our first and Im really excited. He already asked when we could go and shoot a little...lol. In all seriousness I hope he becomes a big of a fan of archery as I am. Thanks Again!


----------



## archer14

*Congrats*

Congrats Dale on your new addition to your family. Also, a big thumbs up :thumbs_up to Todd and his son for their double.


----------



## timbo2

congrats to Todd and his son on the double!


----------



## MikeTN

Congrats Todd!

I remember killing a deer the same day as my grandfather when I was little. Good memories.


----------



## beardown

Tim, I like your double how about some pictures for the guys show how you all do it in Big Orange Country. Roll Tide


----------



## MoNofletch

I hope I get my Advantage in time to arrow a nice deer with it! Maybe the traveling arrow will get here at that time too!!  :thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## MikeTN

beardown said:


> Tim, I like your double how about some pictures for the guys show how you all do it in Big Orange Country. Roll Tide


Those belong to a couple of other guys- he just got his picture made with them. :shade:

Seriously though, they are nice deer. I can't say anything because I haven't even gotten a shot at one yet this year!


----------



## timbo2

my two bucks taken 5 days apart. the bottom one was taken first.


----------



## timbo2

and Roll Tide!!

Mike is just jealous..


----------



## pearson mike

Very nice deer, congrats.


----------



## timbo2

timbo2 said:


> my two bucks taken 5 days apart. the bottom one was taken first.


I forgot to mention they were both 10 pointers.


----------



## MoNofletch

Nice bucks. You could have invited me.........


----------



## vegas steve

hey guys sorry i haven't been here for a few days due to some computer issues but i'm back and up and running again. congrats on the deer harvested,they look delicous. does anyone have any updates on when the new toys are commin to us? i'm gettin real anxious for my legend.


----------



## kody10

timbo2 said:


> my two bucks taken 5 days apart. the bottom one was taken first.


congrats on the bucks!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Congrats!!


----------



## Texas Shooter

Congrats Dale on your new baby boy!


----------



## MoNofletch

vegas steve said:


> hey guys sorry i haven't been here for a few days due to some computer issues but i'm back and up and running again. congrats on the deer harvested,they look delicous. does anyone have any updates on when the new toys are commin to us? i'm gettin real anxious for my legend.


 It depends on if you want the mod adjust cams or the old draw specific cams. 4-5 weeks on the mod adjust and really soon if you want regular R2B2's.
Legend? I want the Advantage! It is an arrow stacking machine!


----------



## vegas steve

i definetly can't wait another 4-5 weeks,it would just kill me. i'll take the draw length specific cams and can install the new ones when they are finished. i like a little shorter bow so the legend is the one for me,i even shoot spots with my r2b2 tx4 and do really well. i desperately need my legend though to finish out the spot league and then get her ready for indoor 3d.


----------



## MoNofletch

That's funny...I got the Advantage to hunt with!! LOL! I think our wires are crossed! I like the longer a2a bows...always have.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

MoNofletch said:


> It depends on if you want the mod adjust cams or the old draw specific cams. 4-5 weeks on the mod adjust and really soon if you want regular R2B2's.
> Legend? I want the Advantage! It is an arrow stacking machine!


Is this confirmed? Not for sure which I'll choose if that's the case. I only need one draw length, but the idea of the mod cam is hard to pass up. Maybe I can get the bow without cams (until the mods are ready) and put some r2b2 off one of my Z34's on it. Anyone have any clue if the cam numbers/draw lengths match up?


----------



## 537

We will be offering the Both the legend and the Advantage with the R2B2 cams or the Legend cams. You will be able to purchase the Legend cams at a later date to upgrade to the modular system. we are making the Legend cams in a manner that will allow you to use the same Sting and Cable lengths as the R2B2 cams


----------



## MoNofletch

Ask and ye shall receive! LOL!


----------



## MikeTN

Very cool. So that should speed up the time frame if we go with the R2B2 cams right? :tongue:


----------



## Yichi

Tweaking for Legend pics...

I need my fix


----------



## vegas steve

meee too! lets see some legend pics


----------



## bohnt10

bump....


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Steve, something came up, and a couple of us won't be there to shoot friday night. I'll catch you on the next one.


----------



## MoNofletch

Try this........


----------



## kw1

called today and asked them to slap the r2b2 on mine and said it should speed it up they were waiting on strings cant wait wife is getting sic of me checking for the ups truck.


----------



## kw1

is the legend going to have side plates on it or bare.


----------



## kw1

pabowman said:


> I would like to welcome Colt John Bish to the world. He is the son of Dale and Erin Bish. Dale is a 2010 Prostaff member of Ben Pearson Archery. So please help me welcome the little fellow... he was born this morning at 7:57 a.m., 9 lbs 6 oz. and 23 1/4 inches...


congrats but i wish you wouldnt have posted pics now the wife wants one.:lol3:


----------



## Doug10

*bow*

Advantage ordered here in color unknown  Thanks Jim @ Select Archery. Top notch service!

Doug


----------



## South Man

BTECHBISH said:


> Thanks to all of you for the congrats on my son! He is our first and Im really excited. He already asked when we could go and shoot a little...lol. In all seriousness I hope he becomes a big of a fan of archery as I am. Thanks Again!


congrats on the new member!


----------



## vegas steve

pearson mike said:


> Hey Steve, something came up, and a couple of us won't be there to shoot friday night. I'll catch you on the next one.


hey thats alright mike,i'll catch on the next one. i'm gonna shoot my tx4 this friday. shot it really well tonight at practice.


----------



## kw1

did they come up with the ibo speeds yet


----------



## z34mann

*maybe next week*

i called and carolyn says maybe some shipping next week if you go with the r2b2 cam. im boiling over with excitment.


----------



## vegas steve

does anyone know what colors the string and cables will be on a target black legend? i didn't know if i was supposed to include that on my order or not.i hope they look cool,man i can't wait!


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*string*



vegas steve said:


> does anyone know what colors the string and cables will be on a target black legend? i didn't know if i was supposed to include that on my order or not.i hope they look cool,man i can't wait!


in the past it has been a stock color and you didn't need to put it on your contract


----------



## archer39

Trust me the strings will luck sweet!!


----------



## kw1

hey steve whats nights are they shooting down to a1 someone said money shoot on friday nights


----------



## MitchFolsom

ttt, page 2 is a no no


----------



## kw1

Jeremy was just wondering if you could have my bows to the house next week i will need something to do to get away from the wife after we get back from our cruise next week ill probly have my hair pulled out by then.Just kidin cainlt wait to get the advantage and start shooting some spots.


----------



## MoNofletch

Mine first!


----------



## z34mann

*nope*

no me:shade:


----------



## bigbassbuck

After seeing how well "mike f" bow shoots and how quiet it was I bought a z-34 and had it crackerized,its a beast with my 31.5drawlenght its smoking!!!!!!!!thanks mike for setting my bow up


----------



## vegas steve

kw1 said:


> hey steve whats nights are they shooting down to a1 someone said money shoot on friday nights


yep it's on fridays, i got in the money tonight shooting my short brce tx4. i got to shoot with heath from broken arrow which was nice.been a while since i've been up to sue's.ended up getting paired against heath in eliminations. i felt a little bad when i sent him packin.it won't be long till A1 starts a indoor 3d league,i heard pete(the owner) talking about indoor 3d and it sounds like he's ready to buy some foam.


----------



## vegas steve

MoNofletch said:


> Mine first!


uh uh,meee first!


----------



## pearson mike

bigbassbuck said:


> After seeing how well "mike f" bow shoots and how quiet it was I bought a z-34 and had it crackerized,its a beast with my 31.5drawlenght its smoking!!!!!!!!thanks mike for setting my bow up


Anytime, glad you like it. I like mine more, everytime I shoot it.
Thank you for the Ice Cream.


----------



## pearson mike

vegas steve said:


> yep it's on fridays, i got in the money tonight shooting my short brce tx4. i got to shoot with heath from broken arrow which was nice.been a while since i've been up to sue's.ended up getting paired against heath in eliminations. i felt a little bad when i sent him packin.it won't be long till A1 starts a indoor 3d league,i heard pete(the owner) talking about indoor 3d and it sounds like he's ready to buy some foam.


Way to go Steve. Our little thing last night ran later than I thought. I didn't want to keep my boy out any later than it already was, so we didn't stop by.


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> in the past it has been a stock color and you didn't need to put it on your contract


 Wes from Stage one told me the colors, but I forgot. I know the Advantage was bright with Halo and the Legend was more "hunting" colors.


----------



## MitchFolsom

MoNofletch said:


> Mine first!


I'm closer than all of yall. I'll just drive over and get mine!!


----------



## pabowman

MitchFolsom said:


> I'm closer than all of yall. I'll just drive over and get mine!!


Good, pick mine up while ur there and drive it all the way up here to PA for me.. better yet, i'll meet you in half way somewhere...


----------



## z34mann

*drive*



MitchFolsom said:


> I'm closer than all of yall. I'll just drive over and get mine!!


you aint there yet


----------



## MitchFolsom

pabowman said:


> Good, pick mine up while ur there and drive it all the way up here to PA for me.. better yet, i'll meet you in half way somewhere...


We'll meet up and hunt.


----------



## MitchFolsom

z34mann said:


> you aint there yet


It's Saturday. For some reason I can't ge them to open up for me!?


----------



## vegas steve

i'm hoping since i ordered an all black legend it might come with a stringset thats a little snazzier than brown and olive drab. i need a legend fix!


----------



## vegas steve

pearson mike said:


> Way to go Steve. Our little thing last night ran later than I thought. I didn't want to keep my boy out any later than it already was, so we didn't stop by.


thanx mike,you would have been proud. i sent 4 pro shooters home last night with my speed bow.if the grip on my new legend feels like my tx4,i'm gonna put a hurtin on em all.


----------



## pabowman

*sounds like a plan*

Sounds like a plan to me... I'll be in your general neck of the woods in march and again in april. Got a Osceola hunt in march in Florida and then planning on going to the Easton ASA in Georgia in April, my Dad has some acreage and a trailer about and hour from there, so its pretty cheap to go to that one.


----------



## guanche

Hello guys, I don´t know if somebody can help me

one friend have a z34 with R2B2 cams, and he need change the 28" cam for 27" cams, and put news strings and cables.

Can you said me the exact size of the brace height and ATA for change it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## greimer

I have been waiting to like all the rest for the new 2010 bows...but I am bowless and I can't remeber going this long with out a bow.


----------



## Doug10

*Cant wait*

I cant wait to bust out at the first 3d shoot with a blaze orange pearson advantage. Hell, the only time in the past i have shot against another Pearson was when I had a GEN2. What i find really funny, is that Parker is made in Virginia, but i never really see any of their bows at the 3d shoots. 

Now i need to figure out which rest for the advantage. Tack Driver, Spring Steel, or ???

Doug


----------



## vegas steve

Doug10 said:


> I cant wait to bust out at the first 3d shoot with a blaze orange pearson advantage. Hell, the only time in the past i have shot against another Pearson was when I had a GEN2. What i find really funny, is that Parker is made in Virginia, but i never really see any of their bows at the 3d shoots.
> 
> Now i need to figure out which rest for the advantage. Tack Driver, Spring Steel, or ???
> 
> Doug


try a limdriver,i use em for 3d,spots and hunting. they work great for any kind of shooting i do.


----------



## MoNofletch

My Advantage will be camo/black set up with.................

Limbdriver Pro

Apex Bone Collector 4 pin

Stealth 12" stab

Victory Vforce 350 

Whisper peep


----------



## waylonb19

Anyone know the final specs on the Legend? Also are they going with the angel wing grip again? I just might have to order me a new one  I hate to retire the Stealth...it has been a deer killing..turkey busting machine. :darkbeer:


----------



## vegas steve

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Stealth is a great bow! I would like to see a 2010 1/2 *STEALTH 2* HINT HINT!!


----------



## Doug10

*Stealth 2*

I want an experimental Advantage with a single cam setup for spots only.  Would love to find an older GEN2 for the collection or maybe a 40lber for the wife.

Doug


----------



## Pride Hunter

*yes*



MoNofletch said:


> My Advantage will be camo/black set up with.................
> 
> Limbdriver Pro
> 
> Apex Bone Collector
> 
> Stealth 12" stab
> 
> Victory Vforce 350
> 
> Whisper peep


I may have to give a Limbriver a try. But its Gotta have the STEALTH Stab. :shade:


----------



## MitchFolsom

guanche said:


> Hello guys, I don´t know if somebody can help me
> 
> one friend have a z34 with R2B2 cams, and he need change the 28" cam for 27" cams, and put news strings and cables.
> 
> Can you said me the exact size of the brace height and ATA for change it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


On a Z34 the #1 cam will give a 26.5-27 draw, and the #2 will give a 27-27.5 draw.

The brace height should stay at 7", and the ATA should stay at 33.5. This is what I had on my z34, and it shot great.


----------



## guanche

Thank you Mitch


----------



## waylonb19

Sooooo anyone got the specs on the legend and grip?  Hey Pride what shop do you go to? There isn't anything around me carrying Pearson. I live 30 min. south of Des Moines.


----------



## MitchFolsom

waylonb19 said:


> Sooooo anyone got the specs on the legend and grip?  Hey Pride what shop do you go to? There isn't anything around me carrying Pearson. I live 30 min. south of Des Moines.


From what I know, and it came from my brother's cousin's best friends father, the ATA is somewhere around 33", 7" brace, with the angel wing grip. But the grip had been made thinner than the one that we all know. IBO is not known by me at this time. I was told from the man in charge that it is ultra smooth and a very quiet bow.I can't imagine anything shooting smoother than what I have now. But I will gladly take it!

Either way, I've got a Black on Black Legend ordered and can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## bhtr3d

Hey Pearson Shooters...... Im looking for a place to hunt in LA(lower alabama), Florida..or southern georgia.....hook a man up


----------



## waylonb19

Thanks Mitch. I love my Stealth but only draw back I don't like is its a little heavy. Curious to see what this bow is going to weigh. I only bow hunt so I want something a little lighter for packing. I also love the angel wing so I am glad to hear that is still going to be around. :thumbs_up


----------



## 20ftup

anybody up for planning a hunt to northwest North Carolina for early October 2010 we can try for 2 people. PM me if interested Pearson staff only


----------



## z34mann

*monday*



MitchFolsom said:


> It's Saturday. For some reason I can't ge them to open up for me!?


maybe monday:angel:


----------



## z34mann

*limb driver*



Pride Hunter said:


> I may have to give a Limbriver a try. But its Gotta have the STEALTH Stab. :shade:


you'll love that limbdriver


----------



## greimer

bhtr3d said:


> Hey Pearson Shooters...... Im looking for a place to hunt in LA(lower alabama), Florida..or southern georgia.....hook a man up


I live in LA and still looking...but If I find any I will let you know


----------



## vegas steve

up up and away!


----------



## MoNofletch

Limbdriver or G5...


----------



## vegas steve

definetly limbdriver


----------



## beardown

To all Ben Pearson Pro Staff I will have the MFG. Co-Op list out to you soon. I am shooting for this week you will recieve it via email.


----------



## Texas Shooter

Well, the TFAA Shoot Your Way Across Texas (SYWAT) tournament season has begun. I shot an all-time personal best score of 300 / 47 X's on Saturday with the trusty ol' Pearson Passion II. Can't wait to get the Advantage and see what it will do.


----------



## pearson mike

Texas Shooter said:


> Well, the TFAA Shoot Your Way Across Texas (SYWAT) tournament season has begun. I shot an all-time personal best score of 300 / 47 X's on Saturday with the trusty ol' Pearson Passion II. Can't wait to get the Advantage and see what it will do.


Nice shooting, keep it going.


----------



## z34mann

*Yesterday*



Texas Shooter said:


> Well, the TFAA Shoot Your Way Across Texas (SYWAT) tournament season has begun. I shot an all-time personal best score of 300 / 47 X's on Saturday with the trusty ol' Pearson Passion II. Can't wait to get the Advantage and see what it will do.


that was my all time best in competition yesterday to, congrats on the great shooting.:shade:


----------



## nickster

glad to hear this , ben pearson was one of my first ever compounds :smile:


----------



## South Man

Mine too! Ben Pearson was my very first bow!


----------



## jwcatto

Pearson was not my first bow, but it is the last.

After shooting a Pearson, there is NO turning back!


----------



## z34mann

*first new bow*

pearson was the 1st new bow i ever bought in 1984. wow where did all those years go


----------



## vegas steve

now that makes me feel old,in 1984 i had already been shooting for 12 years


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Perks*



beardown said:


> To all Ben Pearson Pro Staff I will have the MFG. Co-Op list out to you soon. I am shooting for this week you will recieve it via email.


Its great just to shoot for Pearson. The perks are just icing on the cake!


----------



## MitchFolsom

beardown said:


> To all Ben Pearson Pro Staff I will have the MFG. Co-Op list out to you soon. I am shooting for this week you will recieve it via email.


Thanks!


----------



## vegas steve

does anyone know if the bows are shipping this week? i need my legend fix!


----------



## z34mann

*baby*



vegas steve said:


> now that makes me feel old,in 1984 i had already been shooting for 12 years


i just love being da baby anymore lol


----------



## z34mann

*no joke*



Pride Hunter said:


> Its great just to shoot for Pearson. The perks are just icing on the cake!


boy that ain't no joke


----------



## kody10

vegas steve said:


> does anyone know if the bows are shipping this week? i need my legend fix!


i talked to jeremy today and stage 1 strings started making strings today and that as soon as they came in they would be ready to be built and shipped!


----------



## greimer

:frusty:


----------



## MoNofletch

Worth the wait!

Stage 1 and Pearson seems like a WIN WIN to me!!


----------



## bcycle

The bows will be worth the wait, caint wait to shoot one. The new bows will be some of the best bows on the market with the best backing. So glad Pearson is still around.


----------



## pabowman

z34mann said:


> i just love being da baby anymore lol


not to make you feel old or anything but... in 1984... I was only 4 years old... and if i remember right, hadn't even picked up a bow yet!!!


----------



## 537

*Thankyou*



kody10 said:


> i talked to jeremy today and stage 1 strings started making strings today and that as soon as they came in they would be ready to be built and shipped!


The Advantages will be the first bows to ship we have most everything here to build them and Wes at Stage 1 Strings is working as hard as he can to help us make up for a few things that have slowed us down. 

The Legends will be a couple of weeks behind the Advantages because we just received the risers on Monday 11/23. The risers still have to be sent out for color. We are pulling in every favor we can to try and get these bows shipped.

Me being a shooter I certainly understand every ones anxiousness.( I am still hunting with a Z-34) 

It is your loyalty even when things aren't going as planned that shows the integrity of the Pearson Team. Words can't describe how happy I am to be a part of this Team and how much I appreciate your support. 


I am betting, with the great Team we have for 2010, this time next year we are going to look back and Say WOW What a ride!!!!!


----------



## MikeTN

Thanks Jeremy.

I've waited a LOT longer before with no updates from anyone.

I appreciate the fact that you care enough to take the time to keep us updated.

I'm proud to be part of this team.


----------



## South Man

bcycle said:


> The bows will be worth the wait, caint wait to shoot one. The new bows will be some of the best bows on the market with the best backing. So glad Pearson is still around.


Can't wait!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DoubleRR

*Old New ProStaff Shooter*

2010 Ben Pearson ProStaff shooter here.....Guess I should put my two cents in....been shooting and hunting with bows for 41 years....shot one of the original Pearson Spoilers "way back when"...sure am looking forward to be shooting the new Peasron's and meeting more of the "Pearson Family"...

Somebody here should help out Mr. greimer...he is a good guy...I should know...I raised him....LOL!


----------



## DoubleRR

*No More Bowtech*

forgot to add that I will be changing that ugly Bowtech advatar that I have here.....SOON!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

DoubleRR said:


> forgot to add that I will be changing that ugly Bowtech advatar that I have here.....SOON!!


why wait?? show your support man


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> The Advantages will be the first bows to ship we have most everything here to build them and Wes at Stage 1 Strings is working as hard as he can to help us make up for a few things that have slowed us down.
> 
> The Legends will be a couple of weeks behind the Advantages because we just received the risers on Monday 11/23. The risers still have to be sent out for color. We are pulling in every favor we can to try and get these bows shipped.
> 
> Me being a shooter I certainly understand every ones anxiousness.( I am still hunting with a Z-34)
> 
> It is your loyalty even when things aren't going as planned that shows the integrity of the Pearson Team. Words can't describe how happy I am to be a part of this Team and how much I appreciate your support.
> 
> 
> I am betting, with the great Team we have for 2010, this time next year we are going to look back and Say WOW What a ride!!!!!


Thanks Jeremy, Just wish there was more we could do.


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



pabowman said:


> not to make you feel old or anything but... in 1984... I was only 4 years old... and if i remember right, hadn't even picked up a bow yet!!!


geeeee thankkssss:angry:


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



537 said:


> The Advantages will be the first bows to ship we have most everything here to build them and Wes at Stage 1 Strings is working as hard as he can to help us make up for a few things that have slowed us down.
> 
> The Legends will be a couple of weeks behind the Advantages because we just received the risers on Monday 11/23. The risers still have to be sent out for color. We are pulling in every favor we can to try and get these bows shipped.
> 
> Me being a shooter I certainly understand every ones anxiousness.( I am still hunting with a Z-34)
> 
> It is your loyalty even when things aren't going as planned that shows the integrity of the Pearson Team. Words can't describe how happy I am to be a part of this Team and how much I appreciate your support.
> 
> 
> I am betting, with the great Team we have for 2010, this time next year we are going to look back and Say WOW What a ride!!!!!


thanks for the update


----------



## MoNofletch

That is AWESOME news! (I ordered an Advantage!) Hee Hee!!


----------



## z34mann

*me 2*

me 2 me 2:angel:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Great news! I can't express how happy I am to be back with the family. I took a different path for awhile, and made some really great freinds. Who I will consider friends till the end. But I have never shot a bow as consistant as my Pearsons, and all the people behind the madness are like my extended family. I'm really glad to be back, and look forward to a fantastic 2010 season!

Enough of the mushy stuff, I wanna wack something with a Legend!


----------



## Saleen S281

*2010 Pearson*

I would like to say Thank You to Jeremy for designing a bow that is such a pleasure to shoot. I have had the opportunity to shoot the new Advantage and it is smooth to draw and aims so nice with no vibration when released. I witnessed Wes VanHorn from Stage 1 Strings shoot a 300 with 21 X's with ease earlier this afternoon. I would just like to let everyone know that it is worth the wait, you are going to be getting an incredible bow.


----------



## MoNofletch

X's......I shooting deer and turkeys with my Advantage!!!! :hungry::hungry:


----------



## dabishop_57

topbound


----------



## MoNofletch

Some good info in this thread! :thumbs_up


----------



## Edavies30

I had the chance to play around with the advatage Wes was shooting during the summer. All I can say is .........JEREMY YOU DONE GOOD!!!!!!! Everybody will know who's shooting a Pearson.......... Smiles will give it away!!!!!




Pearson Pro staff
Stage 1 Strings Pro staff
Fury X archery Pro staff
Director youth archery P.S.A AND Fury X archery


----------



## vegas steve

i know the advantage will be a great bow,but i have a feeling that the legend will be even better. i surely can't wait to shoot mine when it arrives,GOIN NUTS!


----------



## pearson mike

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Pearson family


----------



## 537

Happy Thanksgiving , I hope everyone has a great Turkey Day.


----------



## kody10

Happy turkey day to all pearson shooters!!!


----------



## dabishop_57

I hope everyone has a happy and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Thanksgiving*

What do we have to be thankful for? Isn't it obvious. Thanks Pearson, staff, and employees!


----------



## bhtr3d

Pride Hunter said:


> What do we have to be thankful for? Isn't it obvious. Thanks Pearson, staff, and employees!


Happy Thanksgiving.

What I am thankful for: Still having a job, my health what there is of it. Family and friends that I have made through the years.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## z34mann

*happy*

happy turkey day to all:shade:


----------



## vegas steve

happy t day to everyone with extra giblet gravy!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## bohnt10

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, enjoy the time with family and friends. Hope everyone gets a chance to hit the woods!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I'm going back to PA this weekend to do some bowhunting during gun season. I know it is going to be a challenge, but as we all know, hunting is about being in the right place at the right time. I really want to get a deer before I retire the Z34.


----------



## MoNofletch

My archery season just opened back up!! Wooo Hoo!


----------



## ChaseBaker

happy thanksgiving yall!!


----------



## pearson mike

Now the Big question....Who ate to much???


----------



## timbo2

I hope that all had a safe and happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## timbo2

MoNofletch said:


> My archery season just opened back up!! Wooo Hoo!


Where was the invitation? :dontknow::hug:


----------



## kyjeepin07

Chase and I shot some goof fish last night scouting for saturday nights tournament. scouting tonight as well. Looking for a Team Pearson Bowfishing win!


----------



## vegas steve

pearson to the top!


----------



## South Man

pearson mike said:


> Now the Big question....Who ate to much???


I did and have two more dinners over the weekend! :mg:


----------



## MoNofletch

timbo2 said:


> Where was the invitation? :dontknow::hug:


 Come on up! I have until Jan !! :wink:


----------



## vegas steve

i tore up the vegas league again tonight with my tx4. i know i'll shoot even better when i get my new toy,can't wait!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


----------



## MoNofletch

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


Make mine "special"!! :wink: The Advantage should be one of the best bows Pearson has ever made!!


----------



## z34mann

*happy dance*



STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


oh happy dance:mracoustic::dancing:


----------



## BTECHBISH

Good News! Good News!


----------



## Edavies30

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


Went up to Wes's shop to pick up my set of watermelon strings for my advantage. They were gone. Was told to look in Alabama for them. Jeremy, did you happen to find my watermelon strings in a package sent to you? If anybody finds my watermelon strings ,please send them home.




PEARSON PROSTAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PROSTAFF
FURY X PROSTAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X ARCHERY


----------



## pearson mike

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


Great news...Thanks


----------



## MitchFolsom

I can only assume the strings/cables for the Legend will be made next?

I thought it was going to be after the first of the year before I had all my pennies saved, but it's looking more like in a couple of weeks. I'm starting to get that need a new bow feeling right now!


----------



## BTECHBISH

MitchFolsom said:


> I can only assume the strings/cables for the Legend will be made next?
> 
> I thought it was going to be after the first of the year before I had all my pennies saved, but it's looking more like in a couple of weeks. I'm starting to get that need a new bow feeling right now!


I know the feeling, had it since I saw the gameday orange Advantage pics!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

MitchFolsom said:


> I can only assume the strings/cables for the Legend will be made next?
> 
> I thought it was going to be after the first of the year before I had all my pennies saved, but it's looking more like in a couple of weeks. I'm starting to get that need a new bow feeling right now!




legend- monday of next week will be the 1st run of strings by that time there should be a lot of advantage bows on there way to their new homes


----------



## MikeTN

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


That's great news!

Can't wait for my Advantage.


----------



## vegas steve

good news on the legend strings,i surely do need my legend!


----------



## Doug10

*Premature Question on Advantage*

I have a really early question to throw out on the advantage. Since its a new cam and new bow etc....Im trying to "Roughly"figure out arrow specs before i get the bow. Well for On Target SS anyways. Question I have....

Hoyt Vectrix XL 60lb 29" draw was shooting 28.5" Carbon Express CXL SS arrows and spine was great. 

In Ontarget only thing i tried putting in lieu of pearson advantage, the Deliverence and it showed that same setup for arrow as wayyyyy to weak unless I go down to 40grain tips (Not possible) or shorten up the arrow a Couple inches. Basically it was saying i needed a .340 spine vs. a 400 for a 58-60lb bow? That is crazy. There is no way. What "Setting" should i put for the cam setup on the advantage in OT. Hard cam, Soft Cam, med cam, xtra hard cam, and of course it will be 2 cam. Thanks

Doug


----------



## z34mann

*Tuffey*



Doug10 said:


> I have a really early question to throw out on the advantage. Since its a new cam and new bow etc....Im trying to "Roughly"figure out arrow specs before i get the bow. Well for On Target SS anyways. Question I have....
> 
> Hoyt Vectrix XL 60lb 29" draw was shooting 28.5" Carbon Express CXL SS arrows and spine was great.
> 
> In Ontarget only thing i tried putting in lieu of pearson advantage, the Deliverence and it showed that same setup for arrow as wayyyyy to weak unless I go down to 40grain tips (Not possible) or shorten up the arrow a Couple inches. Basically it was saying i needed a .340 spine vs. a 400 for a 58-60lb bow? That is crazy. There is no way. What "Setting" should i put for the cam setup on the advantage in OT. Hard cam, Soft Cam, med cam, xtra hard cam, and of course it will be 2 cam. Thanks
> 
> Doug


THATS A TUFFEY CUZ DRAWS LIKE A SOFT CAM BUT SHOOTS LIKE A HARD CAM:dog1:


----------



## timbo2

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> strings will be shipping this week for the advantage


Does that mean I should have my Advantage soon? :jaw::clap2::high5: as the peanut M&M said "HE DOES EXIST":santa:


----------



## MoNofletch

Not until I get MINE!!! :wink:

What is a watermelon string?  Probably slows the arrows down quite a bit!! :wink:


----------



## bhtr3d

MoNofletch said:


> Not until I get MINE!!! :wink:
> 
> What is a watermelon string?  Probably slows the arrows down quite a bit!! :wink:


Well, its when you let people hold your bow with a limb in each hand like they are going to eat a big slice of watermelon and they start to drool by just the sheer excitement of holding a awesome piece of work. and wishing that they too had one as sweet as it .


----------



## vegas steve

bump for the best archery equipment on the planet! go pearson


----------



## MitchFolsom

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> legend- monday of next week will be the 1st run of strings by that time there should be a lot of advantage bows on there way to their new homes


Thank you! Some good to know info right there!


----------



## z34mann

*to the top*

so happy:wav:


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*here you go*

hey jeremy happy build on tuesday we will hunting !!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> hey jeremy happy build on tuesday we will hunting !!!!



Sweet!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*2nd*

2nd batch will leave on tuesday and 3rd on friday that will give jeremy something to do and legend will leave next week if jeremy tells me what colors he wants ??? lol lol


----------



## bhtr3d

Nice colors.....just not my color of choice...... being that looks too much like tennessee colors LOL we Gators are totally against


----------



## bhtr3d

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Sweet!


BTW....looks like a couple ACC teams fell to the SEC yesterday....


----------



## greimer

Building on Tuesday...shipped on Wednesday? :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman

*great guy and great company*

look for great things in 2010


----------



## bhtr3d

greimer said:


> Building on Tuesday...shipped on Wednesday? :darkbeer:


I think some might go out ....those that want to just go with the r2b2 cams.


----------



## MoNofletch

Nice looking strings!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bhtr3d said:


> BTW....looks like a couple ACC teams fell to the SEC yesterday....



3 actually. I kind of expected Clemson losing. I thought GT was going to roll UGA, and FSU did exactly as expected.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Those strings are going to look great on the Orange Gameday!


----------



## z34mann

*great*

they will look good on my orange gameday


----------



## vegas steve

they will look awesome on my all black legend


----------



## MitchFolsom

vegas steve said:


> they will look awesome on my all black legend


x2


----------



## vegas steve

i need a legend fix!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

*Team Back-n-Black Bowfishing*won its first tournament of the year using Pearson Bows!

We are glad to support yall and would like to say thanks for all yall do!! As soon as I recieve pics I will post!!


----------



## MoNofletch

Woo Hoo! Congratz!


----------



## bigbassbuck

you guys need to get these new bows out,,I am needing a pretty new target bow,I am looking at maybe another conquest if you you don't hurry it up,,and I love you R2B2 cam system so who knows???


----------



## BTECHBISH

Very nice, will match my Advantage great


----------



## z34mann

*wow*



bigbassbuck said:


> you guys need to get these new bows out,,I am needing a pretty new target bow,I am looking at maybe another conquest if you you don't hurry it up,,and I love you R2B2 cam system so who knows???


we all have to be patiant they are working hard to get our bows out, these are 2010 bows and last i checked it is still 2009.:set1_punch::wink:


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



ChaseBaker said:


> *Team Back-n-Black Bowfishing*won its first tournament of the year using Pearson Bows!
> 
> We are glad to support yall and would like to say thanks for all yall do!! As soon as I recieve pics I will post!!


we need to be saying thanks to you, that is just another forum to get the good word out bout pearson, and their staff


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann said:


> we need to be saying thanks to you, that is just another forum to get the good word out bout pearson, and their staff


I am an active member on a lot of forums( ex: AT,Huntingnet, Bowfishing Country) and alos Facebook and Myspace. I am here to promote Ben Pearson Archery not just in the field( or water  )but also the internet. Its another way to promote and support the products you love. I am glad that Pearson has chosen to support Bowfishing this year. They aren't supporting it like some companies but everyone has to start somewhere.

once again
Thanks Pearson and Thanks Team Pearson for supporting us.

We will have a thread that you can keep up on Team Back-N-Black. 
Chase Baker


----------



## z34mann

*top*

to the top:


----------



## jwcatto

This made my Monday morning alot brighter. Oh boy oh boy, SC is going to be reeling from the feeling when the advantage gets here


----------



## Doug10

*Quesiton*

I will pose the question again. FOr the purpose of spine selectors, what should the cams be considered on this bow? 2 cam MED, 2 Cam HARD, or 2 cam X-tra Hard.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## 537

Doug10 said:


> I will pose the question again. FOr the purpose of spine selectors, what should the cams be considered on this bow? 2 cam MED, 2 Cam HARD, or 2 cam X-tra Hard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doug


Doug,

I have not used the spine selecters much , but I have shot these cams a lot. They really like a stiff arrow (overspined by most standards). 
In my experience so far it seems that the stiffer the arrow the easier the bow tunes


----------



## Doug10

*Thanks*

Thanks for the Info brother. If you dont mind me asking, which arrows have you folks been using? I have an 60lb 29" advantage ordered, and fear that my 28.5" CXL SS 250's (.400") are going to be too weak.

Maybe i should look at something in the mid .300" range. 

Doug


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Doug10 said:


> Thanks for the Info brother. If you dont mind me asking, which arrows have you folks been using? I have an 60lb 29" advantage ordered, and fear that my 28.5" CXL SS 250's (.400") are going to be too weak.
> 
> Maybe i should look at something in the mid .300" range.
> 
> Doug


A 350 spine would be good. I personally feel the 400's will be to weak.


----------



## BTECHBISH

Im shooting 60lb. and 30" draw, going to use Victory x-Ringers V5's 350's. i think this spine will shoot well with the R2B2 cam on my Advantage


----------



## BTECHBISH

*spine*

im not sure if there is such a thing as too much spine with todays bows, the speed and consistancy is much greater than even 5 years ago.


----------



## pearson mike

It would really be nice to shoot the new advantage this friday, at the Vegas shoot...Hint Hint


----------



## vegas steve

same way i feel about my legend. super wink


----------



## BTECHBISH

vegas steve said:


> same way i feel about my legend. super wink


we are all so anxious, i know jeremy is workin hard to get them out, hey i know lets get a caravan started and all just go help him!...lol,


----------



## MoNofletch

I shot 300 spine out of my Z34 R2


----------



## vegas steve

i shoot 350 spine v force hv's out of my 60 lb. 29" r2b2 tx4. fast as hell and bullet holes.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

I don't know much about spine charts, but my Lightspeed 400's shot broadheads great at 63/29. 365 gr at 300fps with Innerloc Falcon 100's


----------



## jwcatto

ttt

Hoping to have an early x-mas


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Its Advantage build day!


----------



## z34mann

*close*

getting close thats 4 sure


----------



## jwcatto

I feel like I am 10 again waiting on Santa's big ol tail to come down the chimney, that is except I am waiting for a fat man in a brown truck to turn down my driveway


----------



## z34mann

*pic*

they should post pics of them slidding it in the box , with the name of whos it is lol. that would really build excitment.:mg:


----------



## jwcatto

If they did that I would drive my wife crazy calling home from work to see if it came yet


----------



## vegas steve

mee tooo!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker

Pics were taken with an Iphone.

Also if you haven't bowfished please do not burn me for not wearing my Pearson Gear.The fish smell will stay in your cloths for weeks.It was cold and I didn't have a hooded sweatshirt so no hat. Also at 5:30am(after starting at 4:00pm the day before) who remembers to change shirts and hats.I wore my S.L.B shirt the night before(I know..I wasn't thinking). Also I will not wear my U.A Shirt in or after a tournament. Enjoy


----------



## vegas steve

nice job!makes me want to start bowfishing again!


----------



## kyjeepin07

Thanks for posting them Chase still trying to learn this site. Thanks for all the congrats.I think we are well on our way to having a stellar season!


----------



## z34mann

*good*

:icon_1_lol::set1_punch:knock um dead boy's


----------



## MoNofletch

Were o were has my Advantage gone-- o were o were could it be....... :wink:

I had to buy myself a new Pearson Stealth just to dull the pain of waiting!!! :wink: Check this out!!


----------



## z34mann

*wow*

:band:


----------



## jwcatto

Its pretty sad when a 33 year old man goes to bed thinking about his new toy that will be here soon


----------



## z34mann

*sad*

is it better if your 38


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Have any Advantages shipped yet?????:hail::hail:


----------



## Yichi

Need finished legend pics...


----------



## vegas steve

i agree,definetly need some legend pics


----------



## MoNofletch

I think Cadet pics are in order!! :wink: 

*Guys that shot the Advantage...........*

Does it hold as steady as it should? How about holding on target? What kind of speeds should we all expect. 

I am gearing up for my 29/70# Advantage to shoot 500 grain arrows (or close to it).


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

MoNofletch said:


> I think Cadet pics are in order!! :wink:
> 
> *Guys that shot the Advantage...........*
> 
> Does it hold as steady as it should? How about holding on target? What kind of speeds should we all expect.
> 
> I am gearing up for my 29/70# Advantage to shoot 500 grain arrows (or close to it).


When I shot Jeremy's prototype it was an inch and a half long for me and held great. I can't tell you anything about the speeds. Hopefully by the first of the week I will be able to give you a real 28 inch 60 pound speed.


----------



## MoNofletch

Thanks...I will have my 29/70 by then too...:wink:


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

This has been the most frustrating hunting season for me! It seems like Murphy's law is in full effect. A few more days and I'm in full competition mode. I'm really looking forward to shooting some tournaments. Next weekend is the North American Field Archery Championship in Homestead, Florida. Hopefully the Advantage will be making its debut.


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck, John


----------



## vegas steve

to the top


----------



## Texas Shooter

So while we're all patiently waiting for our new toys to arrive, who's already accessorizing? I bought a new Limb Driver rest for my Advantage today. Hogg-It dovetail sight will be on order Friday. I can't decide whether to use a Doinker stab. which I already have, or get the new Doinker D.I.S.H. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Steve, They shooting at A-1 friday?


----------



## vegas steve

yep,every friday. i shot another 300 last night in practice with my tx4. i'm ready for friday


----------



## MoNofletch

Cadet


----------



## South Man

Any idea on when the 2010 Models will be on the website?


----------



## kw1

any news on the advantages with the r2b2. was just wondering wondering if they are being built


----------



## jwcatto

My Advantage has a bunch of toys waiting to go on her:
Toxonics Naildriver
extreme scope
Limbdriver
LP light kit
TBA 24" main bar and TBA 12" Side bars.

Chunking some VICTORY X-killers and X-ringers.


----------



## dabishop_57

Some strings should be here today and some more on Friday. Its getting real close!!!


----------



## 537

Edavies30 said:


> Went up to Wes's shop to pick up my set of watermelon strings for my advantage. They were gone. Was told to look in Alabama for them. Jeremy, did you happen to find my watermelon strings in a package sent to you? If anybody finds my watermelon strings ,please send them home


Now Ed would I do that?


----------



## 537

vegas steve said:


> i agree,definetly need some legend pics


----------



## kw1

sweet jeremy you need to put some really long hours in to get these out lol ok just mine


----------



## jwcatto

No me first! ( can you push and shove on the internet?) 




^^ That was just a joke for those of you who can't tell sarcasm on the net.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> No me first! ( can you push and shove on the internet?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That was just a joke for those of you who can't tell sarcasm on the net.


Did you have to push me so hard! I am not that big of a guy. Geez:set1_punch:


----------



## MitchFolsom

537 said:


>


Now I'm close enough I can drive over and pick it up. I'll see ya around 9am tomorrow. Make sure it's set for 27.5".


----------



## Edavies30

537 said:


> Now Ed would I do that?


WOW WEE!!!!! I guess I'll just have to get Wes to make me another set in his spare time. Thanks for looking!




PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A./FURY X ARCHERY


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Jeremy, I got to say, you and your team did an awesome job on those bows. They look great! It's exciting to see some of the finished product!


----------



## z34mann

*alabama*

im in guntherville alabama now, will you truck 1 up to me.:darkbeer:


----------



## MoNofletch

How many Advantages shipped? :wink:


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d

nice looking, the watermelon pink gives a nice accent look .


----------



## jwcatto

Anyone have some good news to share?? Maybe something about getting a new toy in the mail???? Anyone? BUELLER, BUELLER. ANYONE???.
















































How bout now???



































Still nothing???






















I have something thats coming???































Wanna know what it is???















A new member to team Pearson is on the way. It looks like I will have to wait a while but I am sure it will be worth it. Easton Michael Catto is going to be born In June, WOO HOOO!!!!! I am so excited!!! Just thought I would share with the fam.


----------



## 537

jwcatto said:


> Anyone have some good news to share?? Maybe something about getting a new toy in the mail???? Anyone? BUELLER, BUELLER. ANYONE???.
> 
> 
> 
> How bout now???
> 
> Still nothing???
> 
> I have something thats coming???
> 
> Wanna know what it is???
> 
> A new member to team Pearson is on the way. It looks like I will have to wait a while but I am sure it will be worth it. Easton Michael Catto is going to be born In June, WOO HOOO!!!!! I am so excited!!! Just thought I would share with the fam.


Congratulations Justin


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats. Best wishes to the both of you


----------



## bhtr3d

Congraduation...and my God bless you and your family with a lovely joy.


----------



## MikeTN

Anyone know what the string and cable lengths are for the Advantage?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

:mg: I don't know if the Victory people are going to be very excited about the name "Easton", jwcatto. I think that is breach of contract! Quick, change his name to NanoForce before Andy reads this!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

JohnBSox said:


> :mg: I don't know if the Victory people are going to be very excited about the name "Easton", jwcatto. I think that is breach of contract! Quick, change his name to NanoForce before Andy reads this!



LOL. I was told his choice of name a couple of days ago. I do think Nano should be giving a chance though!


----------



## 537

MikeTN said:


> Anyone know what the string and cable lengths are for the Advantage?


59 3/8" String 
41 7/8" Cables


----------



## kw1

MoNofletch said:


> How many Advantages shipped? :wink:


you know something we dont. what is it you have to tell us.haha just kidding


----------



## jwcatto

Not sure Nano is a name a man would appreciate if ya know what I mean

I used to shoot IPSC Pistol for Colt back in the day, I wanted to name him Colt! The wife picked out a list of E names since our daughter is named Ellis, Easton just happen to be in the list. Plus, c'mon at least it's archery related.


----------



## z34mann

*easton*

and they make some really great arrows


----------



## beardown

JW, Pearson sounds like a great name to me. Congradulation


----------



## ChaseBaker

Congrats jwcatto~!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Moving on up!


----------



## greimer

MoNofletch said:


> How many Advantages shipped? :wink:


6 went out yesterday....Santa went by the Factory and picked them up


----------



## MoNofletch

jwcatto...Nano might give him a complex!!!! :wink: How about Bubba!!


Hmmmmm I better check my inbox!!! :wink::wink: 



*Santa Clause is comin' to town!!!!!!!
* :rofl: :humble: :hail: :usa2: :hug:

Thank you Pearson!


----------



## z34mann

*6*

thanks for the update, and thanks for working so hard on them


----------



## dabishop_57

Went down to the factory and got my Advantages today. Let me tell yall these things are sweet. Try to post some pics later.


----------



## MoNofletch

Not fair!!! Penalty on the play!!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

MoNofletch said:


> Not fair!!! Penalty on the play!!


you think that is bad jeremy sent mine to me with no strings lol


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> you think that is bad jeremy sent mine to me with no strings lol


Now that's funny!


----------



## Saleen S281

It's not so bad Jeremy sending you a bow without strings. What's bad is you made a set of strings for it and then cut them off so I couldn't shoot it any more. Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bows*

I got a call today and my Advantage has shipped also. Thanks to all at the factory for the hard work getting these out. Now to get it set for the Iowa Pro-Am.


----------



## BTECHBISH

jwcatto said:


> Anyone have some good news to share?? Maybe something about getting a new toy in the mail???? Anyone? BUELLER, BUELLER. ANYONE???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have something thats coming???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know what it is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new member to team Pearson is on the way. It looks like I will have to wait a while but I am sure it will be worth it. Easton Michael Catto is going to be born In June, WOO HOOO!!!!! I am so excited!!! Just thought I would share with the fam.


Congrats...your gonna have a ball!!!


----------



## z34mann

*the wait*

glad some of you are getting them


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Oh man! Can't wait. Hopefully I get the call at the beginning of the week or else the Z34 is gonna get one last hoorah at the NAFAC shoot.


----------



## pabowman

*got my fingers crossed*

 well i'll go to sleep hopeing mine will get here the first of next week... just got this recurring dream of that X ring getting blown out repeatedly by.... ME... lol


----------



## MoNofletch

They called you???? I guess I am on the "other" list :wink: I got an e-mail that said some fat guy with a beard and a red suit took mine.....which one of you was it??? :wink:


----------



## timbo2

I think we owe Jeremy and the rest of the crew at Pearson a heartfelt "Thank You!!" for all the hard work they've put in. I'm on cloud nine right now. got a call and mine is being shipped today!! I really don't know how to react, I'm not used to getting my bow this soon, sure glad I ordered some new accessories last night to put on it. Congrats to the others that are getting theirs ..


----------



## timbo2

jwcatto said:


> Anyone have some good news to share?? Maybe something about getting a new toy in the mail???? Anyone? BUELLER, BUELLER. ANYONE???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have something thats coming???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know what it is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new member to team Pearson is on the way. It looks like I will have to wait a while but I am sure it will be worth it. Easton Michael Catto is going to be born In June, WOO HOOO!!!!! I am so excited!!! Just thought I would share with the fam.


Congrats Justin


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Hey*



MoNofletch said:


> They called you???? I guess I am on the "other" list :wink: I got an e-mail that said some fat guy with a beard and a red suit took mine.....which one of you was it??? :wink:


O.K. It was me. But they must be color blind because I dont have a red suite. LOL


----------



## z34mann

*pic*



Pride Hunter said:


> O.K. It was me. But they must be color blind because I dont have a red suite. LOL


should i post pic's:mg::embara:


----------



## MoNofletch

Pride Hunter said:


> O.K. It was me. But they must be color blind because I dont have a red suite. LOL


 You must be the red nosed fella.


----------



## vegas steve

any word on the legends? i'm dying here waiting for info.


----------



## vegas steve

537 said:


>


wow! me likey!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

My Advantage is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. OH Boy!!!!


----------



## MoNofletch

This will be the one UPS looses!! :wink:


----------



## MoBuzzCut

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> you think that is bad jeremy sent mine to me with no strings lol



Well just send it down here pack the bow up throw the strings in the box with the advatage and I will get it all set up. :wink:


----------



## Saleen S281

O.K. everyone I'm up, I'm showered, I'm shaved, It's time to go start building some more advantage strings and cables so everyone can get there bows they are waiting for. Have a wonderful day, we are working as hard as we can. Hopefully everyone will soon have there bow they are waiting on.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Saleen S281 said:


> O.K. everyone I'm up, I'm showered, I'm shaved, It's time to go start building some more advantage strings and cables so everyone can get there bows they are waiting for. Have a wonderful day, we are working as hard as we can. Hopefully everyone will soon have there bow they are waiting on.


Thanks to all of you guys for working so hard to get these out!


----------



## traditional1970

FURY X ARCHERY makes great strings. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## MoNofletch

Saleen S281 said:


> O.K. everyone I'm up, I'm showered, I'm shaved, It's time to go start building some more advantage strings and cables so everyone can get there bows they are waiting for. Have a wonderful day, we are working as hard as we can. Hopefully everyone will soon have there bow they are waiting on.


 One question....why are you sleeping when there are strings to make? :wink:

What color did Wes decide to make my set?


----------



## kw1

they called me yesterday a told me that my advantage was on the way.i've got my nails chewed off already cant wait .none of the rest of ya can open yours till i get ok.


----------



## vegas steve

i'm worse off than everyone else,i'm waiting on a lefty legend.


----------



## jwcatto

I called my doctor to see if he could do some suspended animation or Hypnosis or something, theres no way I am gonna make it to Tuesday.

Is it tuesday yet???


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I specified on my contract what I was going to order. Did I need to do anything else?


----------



## kw1

JohnBSox said:


> I specified on my contract what I was going to order. Did I need to do anything else?


just send you payment info in.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:No phone call or email yet.


----------



## BTECHBISH

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:No phone call or email yet.


Me neither, still waiting somewhat patiently... just getting really anxious, I know they are doing their best.


----------



## 537

We are shipping the Advantage bows that are 28 1/2" draw or longer. The Advantage takes the mini cams for all draw lengths shorter than 28 1/2" . They are cutting the Cams now and we should be ready to ship the shorter draws in just a couple of weeks. 

I appreciate everyone's patience, I know it is hard but we have several companies hard at work trying to help us get product out.


Thank you , Wes and all the Guys at Stage 1 Strings ,we were late deciding to use the R2B2 cams and Wes and his team have really stepped up to the plate to help us get bows out 

It is great to work with people that are dedicated to our sport and to doing things right.


----------



## 537

vegas steve said:


> i'm worse off than everyone else,i'm waiting on a lefty legend.



Steve 

I talked with the machinist yesterday , he was cutting the left hand Legends and said I should have risers next week.


----------



## Edavies30

537 said:


> We are shipping the Advantage bows that are 28 1/2" draw or longer. The Advantage takes the mini cams for all draw lengths shorter than 28 1/2" . They are cutting the Cams now and we should be ready to ship the shorter draws in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's patience, I know it is hard but we have several companies hard at work trying to help us get product out.
> 
> 
> Thank you , Wes and all the Guys at Stage 1 Strings ,we were late deciding to use the R2B2 cams and Wes and his team have really stepped up to the plate to help us get bows out
> 
> It is great to work with people that are dedicated to our sport and to doing things right.


Sounds good Jeremy. Looking forward to getting the bow. So are many members at my club looking forward to seeing the advantage! As for my wife....... she knows about set up time,getting to know the bow, tunning, making new arrows.......man I'm going to miss her!


----------



## bhtr3d

I haven't got a call yet on my bow order...but then again I also have a 28 in draw LOL


----------



## vegas steve

537 said:


> Steve
> 
> I talked with the machinist yesterday , he was cutting the left hand Legends and said I should have risers next week.


thanx jeremy thats great news


----------



## kw1

thanks to all thats working hard to get things done.


----------



## BTECHBISH

537 said:


> We are shipping the Advantage bows that are 28 1/2" draw or longer. The Advantage takes the mini cams for all draw lengths shorter than 28 1/2" . They are cutting the Cams now and we should be ready to ship the shorter draws in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's patience, I know it is hard but we have several companies hard at work trying to help us get product out.
> 
> 
> Thank you , Wes and all the Guys at Stage 1 Strings ,we were late deciding to use the R2B2 cams and Wes and his team have really stepped up to the plate to help us get bows out
> 
> It is great to work with people that are dedicated to our sport and to doing things right.


Thanks Jeremy hope to hear that phone ring soon, we appreciate all the hard work!!!


----------



## Doug10

537 said:


> We are shipping the Advantage bows that are 28 1/2" draw or longer. The Advantage takes the mini cams for all draw lengths shorter than 28 1/2" . They are cutting the Cams now and we should be ready to ship the shorter draws in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's patience, I know it is hard but we have several companies hard at work trying to help us get product out.
> 
> 
> Thank you , Wes and all the Guys at Stage 1 Strings ,we were late deciding to use the R2B2 cams and Wes and his team have really stepped up to the plate to help us get bows out
> 
> It is great to work with people that are dedicated to our sport and to doing things right.


Does this mean that all the bows will have the R2B2 cam systems and not the new cam systems? I think im lost in translation.


----------



## MikeTN

Thanks to everyone who has worked so hard to get these out.

I can't wait until Tuesday!


----------



## cd3d

I would like to say to Jeremy and all pearson employee's is *THANKS*


----------



## 537

Doug10 said:


> Does this mean that all the bows will have the R2B2 cam systems and not the new cam systems? I think im lost in translation.



There will be a new cam but we are looking at some time after the first of the year to be shipping the new cam


----------



## vegas steve

up to the top


----------



## ChaseBaker

bump it up


----------



## beardown

Roll Tide


----------



## z34mann

*big 12*

big 12


----------



## z34mann

*arrows and release*

just wanted to let every1 in on a little secret,:wink: make sure you take your release and arrows, when you are going to a shoot. I forgot mine! how? idk!!!! but my score was not very good with some1 else's lol:mg:


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> just wanted to let every1 in on a little secret,:wink: make sure you take your release and arrows, when you are going to a shoot. I forgot mine! how? idk!!!! but my score was not very good with some1 else's lol:mg:


 Don't let your wife back over your bow either! Your score will suffer there too. :wink:


----------



## z34mann

*wow*

is she still alive lol


----------



## z34mann

*my luck*



537 said:


> We are shipping the Advantage bows that are 28 1/2" draw or longer. The Advantage takes the mini cams for all draw lengths shorter than 28 1/2" . They are cutting the Cams now and we should be ready to ship the shorter draws in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's patience, I know it is hard but we have several companies hard at work trying to help us get product out.
> 
> 
> Thank you , Wes and all the Guys at Stage 1 Strings ,we were late deciding to use the R2B2 cams and Wes and his team have really stepped up to the plate to help us get bows out
> 
> It is great to work with people that are dedicated to our sport and to doing things right.


just my luck a 1/2" short


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> just my luck a 1/2" short


 I was going to take advantage of this wide open opportunity*....but I just can't!*


----------



## timbo2

z34mann said:


> just my luck a 1/2" short


Yeah, story of my life...lol


----------



## z34mann

*ya ya*



MoNofletch said:


> I was going to take advantage of this wide open opportunity*....but I just can't!*


can you say hung like a mouse:mg:


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning All,
What a lovely morning it is, One day closer to my baby coming home...............and one day closer to my son being born too 




Dear UPS Woman,
If you could find it in your heart to drive a lil faster today, I sure would appreciate it. PLease feel free to run all red lights, don't bother with delivering anyone elses packages, just mine. If you can get my precious cargo to my door today, I will glady do things that can't be discussed in public.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> Dear UPS Woman,
> If you could find it in your heart to drive a lil faster today, I sure would appreciate it. PLease feel free to run all red lights, don't bother with delivering anyone elses packages, just mine. If you can get my precious cargo to my door today, I will glady do things that can't be discussed in public.


TMI. Although I can't say that I have not thought the same thing. LOL


----------



## z34mann

*lol*



jwcatto said:


> Good Morning All,
> What a lovely morning it is, One day closer to my baby coming home...............and one day closer to my son being born too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear UPS Woman,
> If you could find it in your heart to drive a lil faster today, I sure would appreciate it. PLease feel free to run all red lights, don't bother with delivering anyone elses packages, just mine. If you can get my precious cargo to my door today, I will glady do things that can't be discussed in public.


lol


----------



## pabowman

*Wooooooo hoooooo*

Just got the call.... Spoke with Carolyn, My bow left Friday for its new home...


----------



## jwcatto

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> TMI. Although I can't say that I have not thought the same thing. LOL


What do you mean TMI??
I was talking about washing the dishes or other manly duties that we dare not speak of..................:wink:


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: Just got word my bow is at the shop waiting on me


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> What do you mean TMI??
> I was talking about washing the dishes or other manly duties that we dare not speak of..................:wink:



TMI = To Much Information


----------



## z34mann

*pics*

we need pics


----------



## jwcatto

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> TMI = To Much Information


I know what TMI means, I meant to infer that I did not propose anything X-rated. But I did


----------



## greimer

Just brought mine home...to bad I have to go out tonight...I guess I will have to miss work tomarrow and put it all together.


----------



## MitchFolsom

Just talked to fellow staffer Gerrall Wynn in Columbus Ga. He said he got his Advantage and the bow is smooth as silk. He reported that his bow is a 70#er, 31" draw. with a 420gr. Gold Tip XXX. He said that it is putting the arrow through the chrono at 286-287 fps.

He said that he loves the grip, and the way the bow holds at full draw.


----------



## greimer

Here are some pics right out of the box before I have to go...


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

*Pics of my new Advantage*

What a way to start off the week!!!

View attachment 680686
View attachment 680687


View attachment 680688
View attachment 680689


View attachment 680690


----------



## absolutecool

Nice poodle big guy!!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Ya'll stink!:wink:


----------



## MitchFolsom

Nice looking bows


----------



## South Man

Nice looking bow! Is the Advantage 34" ATA???


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

south man said:


> nice looking bow! Is the advantage 34" ata???


37"


----------



## MoNofletch

Got mine too!! I like the black wrinkle powder coat!! Very classy! I will set it up and get some pics asap!

I only drew the bow a few times and the most noticeable feature is the lack of torque by the grip! It holds Phenomenally! It just sits there...no input from the grip at all!!!
The Stage 1 strings are a work of art. That was a good call by Jeremy!
What is the mass weight of the bow..feels really lite!!


----------



## South Man

Thanks too long for me-I need the Legend!!!!


----------



## vegas steve

Legend!!!!! Meee tooo!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

The Bows look good guys. Can't wait to see my Gameday Tomorrow!


----------



## MikeTN

The bows look nice.

My blue Advantage should be here tomorrow. 

I thought about playing hookey from work tomorrow to get it, but UPS doesn't usually run until around 5 PM anyway, so I figured I'd drive the wife crazy by that point!

I'll just have to leave a little early!


----------



## timberjack

Talked to Cayolin today mine should ship tommorow but im only about 3 hours up but wiht my luck the truck will have to go around the world to get me mine cant wait black with camo limbs 
Mike H. 
Roanoke al


----------



## timberjack

Hey guys i cant get on face book here at work was thinking about getting my youngest boy a cadet could smoeone post apicture on here for me also hey 537 if you see this we were the guys with rinehart in wetumpka i dont think you could forget ethan he wants a new bow so maybe someone can post a picture are let me know when on might get to a dealer so we can check it out thanks


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Nice*

Nice they added Ben to the Pearson label.


----------



## vegas steve

i just now noticed that! now the limbs say ben pearson,very nice


----------



## mason1958

*Archery barn llc franklin,n.c.*

HEY ARCHERY BARN GOT A 29'' 60 # BLK.& CAMO TODAY WOW WHAT A COOL BOW,THIS IS A WINNER IT SCREAMS IT:mg::mg::mg:WE ALL CANT WAIT TO SHOOT-UM.MASON SAID ITS A X-KILLER & YOU KNOW HIM HE DONT MISS Xs.THANKS JEREMY & THE BEN PEARSON TEAM


----------



## MoNofletch

timberjack said:


> Talked to Cayolin today mine should ship tommorow but im only about 3 hours up but wiht my luck the truck will have to go around the world to get me mine cant wait black with camo limbs
> Mike H.
> Roanoke al


 Mike...mine is camo/black! The black is a wrinkle powder coat...very nice!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

It looks to me like the camo turned out really good. Looks good with the black riser.


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

i thought i wanted to see pics of your'll s new bows , well i was wrong, lol, now i really want mine. it will be a long couple weeks


----------



## z34mann

*bows*

but they do lookl sweeeeeeeeeettttttttt


----------



## Brent Gandy

TTT for Pearson!!!!


----------



## kody10

nice looking bows guys!!!


----------



## z34mann

*top*

to the top


----------



## 442fps

The grip looks cheap with the screwed on shelfguard ukey:
Why not some nice looking wooden sideplates ?


----------



## MikeTN

442fps said:


> The grip looks cheap with the screwed on shelfguard ukey:
> Why not some nice looking wooden sideplates ?


The grip is one of the reasons this is such a great bow.

It is probably the best grip I have ever felt as far as being resistant to torque. Fattening it up with sideplates would kill that in my opinion.

Try it- you'll like it. :wink:


----------



## 442fps

MikeTN said:


> The grip is one of the reasons this is such a great bow.
> 
> It is probably the best grip I have ever felt as far as being resistant to torque. Fattening it up with sideplates would kill that in my opinion.
> 
> Try it- you'll like it. :wink:


I hope , really .... cause my first two Advantage's are already on the way to Europe :wink:


----------



## z34mann

*what*



442fps said:


> The grip looks cheap with the screwed on shelfguard ukey:
> Why not some nice looking wooden sideplates ?


what does the screw on shelf plate have to do with wood side plates? i deffently think you should give 1 a try before knocking it


----------



## MikeTN

442fps said:


> I hope , really .... cause my first two Advantage's are already on the way to Europe :wink:


Nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## 442fps

z34mann said:


> what does the screw on shelf plate have to do with wood side plates? i deffently think you should give 1 a try before knocking it


Where do i knock it ?

Before you knock me , maybe it would have been better to ask simply why i don't like the "look" of the grip .

I tell you why .

I'm a dealer , in Europe , and Europe is mainly target archery because bowhunting isn't allowed in lot of Countries .

European Target Archers look at bows in a different way than an US bowhunter .

People here know the grips from the older models like the TX4 and the Z34 , what will you answer them onto the questions why the new and much more expensive target bow has a screwed on shelf guard and not the same than an TX4 ?


----------



## z34mann

*no fight*



442fps said:


> Where do i knock it ?
> 
> Before you knock me , maybe it would have been better to ask simply why i don't like the "look" of the grip .
> 
> I tell you why .
> 
> I'm a dealer , in Europe , and Europe is mainly target archery because bowhunting isn't allowed in lot of Countries .
> 
> European Target Archers look at bows in a different way than an US bowhunter .
> 
> People here know the grips from the older models like the TX4 and the Z34 , what will you answer them onto the questions why the new and much more expensive target bow has a screwed on shelf guard and not the same than an TX4 ?


glad you are a dealer, but i don't know why you would say it looks cheap if you're trying to sell something, i am not trying to fight, and i am not knocking you, to many people come on here and say bad things bout a product that they never have used or even seen in person, pic's are great but it is really hard to tell the quality of anything thru a pic. and i did not manufacture these so i would have to guess, so i would call pearson and get that answer for yourself so you can get the right 1 but i would bet that it has to do with the width of the starting piece of stock that you are working with and the cost it would take to go just that much wider with the bridge on the oppisite side of the riser


----------



## 442fps

MoNofletch said:


> Mike...mine is camo/black! The black is a wrinkle powder coat...very nice!


MoNo , can you measure the speed , please ?

Cause 



> his bow is a 70#er, 31" draw. with a 420gr. Gold Tip XXX. He said that it is putting the arrow through the chrono at 286-287 fps.


doesn't sound right to me


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

442fps said:


> The grip looks cheap with the screwed on shelfguard ukey:
> Why not some nice looking wooden sideplates ?


The first thing I did when I got the Z34 was take off the wooden side plates. I personally don't like them so the grip on the Advantage is exactly what I want.


----------



## jwcatto

I figured I would throw this out there:
Does any Team Pearson member or anyone else for that matter have a Black Toxonics Naildriver that they would trade for a Silver one?? Or maybe just a black rail for a naildriver??
I am afraid it will stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## 537

442fps said:


> I hope , really .... cause my first two Advantage's are already on the way to Europe :wink:


Valetin, Keep up the good work , I know i am biased but I really think when you shoot these bows you are going to fall in live with them


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Big Brown Truck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa_low12

We need to see pics of all the colors on finished bows. I ordered black/camo, then changed blue/black, but i'm still not sure. I haven't paid yet and considering how it should be a while before the short draw cams are done I ought to be able to change it again if need be. I can't waiiiiit to get mine in. I'm trying to sell the mathews and pse's at the house, hoyts are already gone. I've got an ancient spoiler and a couple of old Pearson recurves that i'm hanging onto for sure though.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter




----------



## MikeTN

Very Nice!

I think that is the bow I'm going to hunt with this year.

Waiting on my blue target bow now... two hours to go...


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

These bows look so good. That Gameday really had me tempted. Setup looks good Andy. By the way I sent you an email with an order.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> The first thing I did when I got the Z34 was take off the wooden side plates. I personally don't like them so the grip on the Advantage is exactly what I want.


I did the same thing on my target Z34. My hunting bow I left it on because I like to feel the beefier grip through gloves and such.


----------



## MitchFolsom

442fps said:


> MoNo , can you measure the speed , please ?
> 
> Cause
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't sound right to me



Only going on what I was told.


----------



## vegas steve

man i wish i could have ordered gameday on my legend. all black is ok though


----------



## South Man

Steve are you using the Legend as your target and hunting setup as well?


----------



## vegas steve

i'm gonna finish out the rest of spot season with her and then set er up for 3d when the snow breaks. i've got 2 tx4 r2b2's to blast game with.


----------



## DoubleRR

*Waiting...*

How long do I have to wait for my Legend?....you Advantage guys S**k....just kidding!!!!


----------



## bigbassbuck

When are they gonna update the web site so we can see what options we can get on the new bows,its killing me I need a 3D bow


----------



## z34mann

*game day*

that gameday is the bomb


----------



## BTECHBISH

z34mann said:


> that gameday is the bomb


yes it is, I should see my baby tommorrow!!!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d

DoubleRR said:


> How long do I have to wait for my Legend?....you Advantage guys S**k....just kidding!!!!


Probably just as long as us that have 28 draws....


----------



## MoNofletch

I haven't had time to shoot mine yet!!!  I am a mailman and this seems to be a busy time of the year for us. I get home and it's dark already! I do have an appointment at the range tomorrow after work!! :wink: I have it all set up and ready!

The local shop doesn't have a chrono yet.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I will be testing with different weight arrows tomorrow to find out what I need to do to get the speed I want. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## MikeTN

Here are a few of my blue Advantage.

Gotta go put the peep in now.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Who all ordered the red one? I'm really looking forward to seeing how they turned out.


----------



## MoNofletch

My black/camo...........


----------



## pabowman

*Question..*

For those who have and Advantage.... Where is your nocking point? does this bow seem to like it high or low or dead level??? just wanted some advanced notice before I set mine up when it gets here tomorrow... thanks


----------



## MoNofletch

Mine is 90 degrees with a Limbdriver and FOB's!


----------



## asa_low12

pabowman said:


> For those who have and Advantage.... Where is your nocking point? does this bow seem to like it high or low or dead level??? just wanted some advanced notice before I set mine up when it gets here tomorrow... thanks



Most of us are on a team together and we need to help each other with these bows and setting them up perfect. I won't have one for a while but I'd really like to know how it's going for the ones that are getting to shoot them and set them up already.


----------



## MoNofletch

So far I have mine at 90 degrees with the bottom of the shaft slicing the Berger holes about 1/3.


----------



## z34mann

*pics*

keep them pics coming they look great


----------



## 442fps

Jeremy , what string material are you now using , 452 X ?

And how many strands ?

Thanks .


----------



## MoNofletch

You should PM Wes @ Stage 1


----------



## MoBuzzCut

452x is the string material with .14 halo serving


----------



## alaz

WOW!
Nice looking bows guys!
Enjoy!


----------



## kw1

got my advantage last night and all i can say is wow. out of the box 62# 29 in. 355 gn. arrow 284 fps. 310 gn. arrow 307.
i will get pics up tonight i didnt know they were shipping it to the dealer so i didnt get home till 10 last night and its rough gettint up at 3 to go to work.


----------



## 537

MoBuzzCut said:


> 452x is the string material with .14 halo serving


Thanks Dave


----------



## Edavies30

Got my advantage yesterday afternoon. Set up on the bow was a snap. Nocking point was 90 degs. Using a target blade rest with top of arrow even with the B-button holes. Shot spot targets till 1230 am. and didn't get tired of hearing the "THUD" sound from hitting the same hole on each 3 spot target. This bow really likes over spined arrows. Have the day off and will do speed chks today. I knew the bow shot good from shooting it during the summer,but after 3 hours of straight shooting, WOW!




PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X


----------



## jwcatto

MIne came in yesterday as well. Got her set up but the weather did not let me out to shoot. It will be shot today, NO MATTER WHAT!!!

Bow holds great with the most solid wall I have ever felt, OMG it does not budge a millimeter whn it get sback WOOO HOOOO!

Thanks Pearson.!!


----------



## pabowman

*????*

oh where oh where could the UPS truck be.... waiting... :sad:


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

pabowman said:


> oh where oh where could the UPS truck be.... waiting... :sad:


big brown truck just showed up here got 2 addy ,s 1 black and custom BLUE !!! SOMETHING NO ONE HAS !!!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*???????????*

What no one wants to see my custom one of kind blue advantage i guess i do not have to post pics then but big thanks goes to jeremy for building me my one of kind blue dream machine


----------



## kw1

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> What no one wants to see my custom one of kind blue advantage i guess i do not have to post pics then but big thanks goes to jeremy for building me my one of kind blue dream machine


ok lets see it but i bet it doesnt look as good as my gameday orange


----------



## kw1

stage 1 very nice job on the strings.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> What no one wants to see my custom one of kind blue advantage i guess i do not have to post pics then but big thanks goes to jeremy for building me my one of kind blue dream machine



Alright wheres the pics you can send the black one down here.


----------



## jwcatto

Didn't someone already post pics of a Blue Advantage???

either way, these things shoot as good as they look.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

What's going on here...page 2? New bows just came out and we're on page 2?  How are they shooting guys?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I shot mine through the Crono today and sent a 305 grain arrow through at 297 and a 359 grain arrow through at 277. This is with a 28.5 bow set at 60 lbs.


----------



## asa_low12

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> What no one wants to see my custom one of kind blue advantage i guess i do not have to post pics then but big thanks goes to jeremy for building me my one of kind blue dream machine


I want to see it for sure


----------



## MitchFolsom

Congrats on all the new bows.

Some of the speeds may sound misleading. Like my friend who has a 31" draw, but is shooting 287fps. These cams were designed around a 34" ATA bow, like the Z 34,and with limb pocket angles like the Z 34. In the longer draws like a 31" the cam performs no better than a 28.5-29" draw. The ATA of this bow will allow a max weight of somewhere around 68#. But a couple of twist of the cables and 70# is easy to get. Now, don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong at all with using this cam on this type of bow. Those with draws in the medium range will see a barn burner of a bow. The shootablity of the bow with this type cam far outweighs the lack of speed of what we would think of a 31" draw bow would be. I know the draw curves can be reworked and a 31" draw bow will be a true speed demon. But it is still a great bow. Afterall the speed limit is 280 plus the 3% in ASA. So actually who needs more?

The Legend will more than likely be one of those bows that you won't be able to slow down. Just because of the physical specs of the bow. 

Pearson did a wonderful job of putting a great line of bows out this year, and I'm very proud to be on the team.


----------



## pabowman

*ok ok ok*

Here are some pics of Dale and I with our Gameday Advantage's. All set up mine is maxed at 57 lbs, and 28.5 in draw, I sent a Gold Tip Series 22 at 325 grains thru the chronograph at 287 fps. Not too shabby considering i can still cut about 2 inches off the arrow and drop the extra 10 grain weight out of the point yet...


----------



## hstubblefield

Looks good cant wait to get mine I may be the only black one


----------



## z34mann

*sharp*

they look sharp


----------



## Texas Shooter

My U.P.S. guy rocks!!! I had already given up hope of getting my Advantage today. Then, at 8:30 P.M. there's a knock on the door. I got it! It's gorgeous. So I put on my rest, tied on a loop, knocked up an arrow, took careful aim at my indoor target, and fired. It felt really good. Smooth draw. Solid back wall. Very little hand shock. Overall I give it an "A". Anyone see what's missing from this story? Yeah, I didn't mention the sight. Haven't received my sight yet. The arrow skimmed the top of the target and stuck in the wall. Hit a stud. Might have to unscrew the field point and leave it in there. I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Texas Shooter

Wanna see pics?


----------



## z34mann

*yeah*



Texas Shooter said:


> Wanna see pics?


well yeah


----------



## Texas Shooter

First shot with the new Advantage. Pretty good penetration.........heh heh


----------



## mathewsk

great looking bows fellas... may just have to pick one up in the future... waiting to shoot the legend first. That gameday orange is very cool!:mg:


----------



## pearson mike

Great penetration. Nothing a little spackling compound can't fix.


----------



## jwcatto

Well she's all set up, Got to blank bail in the shed for a while last night, Now if mother nature would ease up I could get some real shooting done. 

This is without a doubt THE FINEST SHOOTING BOW that has ever graced my hands. 

Everyone I talk to asks the very same FIRST question: "Whats the speed??" I just answer, "not sure how fast it was going when it hit the X-Ring"  
It is certainly not the worlds fastest bow, but it was not supposed to be. If you want MACH 5 speed, the Legend will pay the bill.

GREAT job Pearson, I am in love with this bow.
Catto


----------



## z34mann

*more*

lets see some more


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Texas Shooter said:


> So I put on my rest, tied on a loop, knocked up an arrow, took careful aim at my indoor target, and fired.


Careful aim? LOL. At least it hit a stud and did not go outside or through to another room. Its one sweet bow.


----------



## MoNofletch

Undoubtedly the BEST bow I have ever shot! I am a HUGE fan of the Commander and have used it as a base to rate other bows. I have to say even the Bowtech dealer was surprised at the performance of the Advantage! 

I set mine up with a Limbdriver (easy peasy) I shot it 5 times and set the peep. Wes is a string genius because I shot the bow for a while after and had NO peep twist at all. The bow holds wonderfully and is a breeze to shoot. The Ben Pearson group gets a big pat on the back from me o this one! :wink:


----------



## jwcatto

Yep, Same expeience with the strings, Those stage 1's are the Bee's Knee's for sure!!

Way to go Pearson.


----------



## pabowman

*Hey guys and gals*

Just wanted to let you know that I started a thread in the archery evaluations section for the Advantage.... so lets take Ben Pearson to the top


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1083030

Here you go.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Jeremy and Todd-

any word on the fishing bows??


----------



## South Man

Anybody know if the limb decals can be made in a different color for a black out bow to match a different string color like blue?


----------



## Edavies30

Proud to be part of the Pearson family! Great Bows, Great people,Great service. People saw my Advantage,shot it and are placing orders for one. Now I have to order a Legend. People want to see both and shoot both. Have to do my part for Pearson!(thats what I tell my wife when she ask why I need so many bows)


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*here you go*

i told you i had and addy that was blue, the original advantage check her out


----------



## Edavies30

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> i told you i had and addy that was blue, the original advantage check her out


 I'll be up to borrow that. Didn't know Jeremy was such a Penn State fan. Why else else would he have one in Penn State colors. ( I know Jeremy,thems fighten words)



PEARSON PRO STAFF 
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY x PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> i told you i had and addy that was blue, the original advantage check her out


That is not what I was expecting, but I was wondering if we were going to see the pics.


----------



## z34mann

*remember*

I never owned 1 but i sure remember her


----------



## asa_low12

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> i told you i had and addy that was blue, the original advantage check her out


She for sale? I'd loveee to have her.


----------



## bhtr3d

That bow was .....ummm something to pullback to shoot LOL


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac57/kw191/Mobile Uploads/1209090552.jpg
pic of my baby


----------



## hstubblefield

kw1 said:


> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac57/kw191/Mobile Uploads/1209090552.jpg
> pic of my baby


Nice I need more pics cant wait to get mine :wink:


----------



## hstubblefield

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> What a way to start off the week!!!
> 
> View attachment 680686
> View attachment 680687
> 
> 
> View attachment 680688
> View attachment 680689
> 
> 
> View attachment 680690


Nice:mg::mg:


----------



## pearson mike

Wow, I haven't seen one of those for a while. They were a little ahead of thier time. The steel cables would not take it. I put a lot of them back together. More so the long draw length bows over the short draw.


----------



## Saleen S281

*Stage 1 Strings*

I'm glad to hear that everyone is enjoying there strings. It makes me feel good that my work is appreciated by everyone. Thank You and I'm sure Wes feels the same.


----------



## jwcatto

Big BUMP for Pearson.
I got in about 30 shots last night before darkness fell. I am in love with this bow, I can seriously see it creating a riff between me and my wife


----------



## z34mann

*oh*



jwcatto said:


> Big BUMP for Pearson.
> I got in about 30 shots last night before darkness fell. I am in love with this bow, I can seriously see it creating a riff between me and my wife


maybe i should not get mine then (not!!!!!!!!!) cuz the wife thinks i shoot to much now. darn she'll just have to get use to it, hope she don't read this.


----------



## timberjack

Well yesterday they call and say my advantage is shipping out i was really pleased i figured i would get it monday or tuesday next week well this afternoon i got up to go to work (i work night shift) i opened the back door and there it is i couldnt believe it well of course i ran back in the house snatched the box open and pulled her out all i can say is wow the wrinkle black and camo limbs awsome well heres the bad new i couldnt help my self i knew better but just could not stop i had to draw her back so i grab the string with my fingers and pull her on back wow she holds great draws smooth and then ......... then the worst thing that could possibly happen happens .......... i have to put her back in the box and go to work and wait till tommorw to shoot (let me know if i got ya) i love this bow and have not even got to shoot yet


----------



## MitchFolsom

timberjack said:


> Well yesterday they call and say my advantage is shipping out i was really pleased i figured i would get it monday or tuesday next week well this afternoon i got up to go to work (i work night shift) i opened the back door and there it is i couldnt believe it well of course i ran back in the house snatched the box open and pulled her out all i can say is wow the wrinkle black and camo limbs awsome well heres the bad new i couldnt help my self i knew better but just could not stop i had to draw her back so i grab the string with my fingers and pull her on back wow she holds great draws smooth and then ......... then the worst thing that could possibly happen happens .......... i have to put her back in the box and go to work and wait till tommorw to shoot (let me know if i got ya) i love this bow and have not even got to shoot yet


Man... I thought you done dry fired her!


----------



## MoNofletch

Shot more today. This bow is amazing! I can't get enough!!!


----------



## MitchFolsom

MoNofletch said:


> Shot more today. This bow is amazing! I can't get enough!!!


Hush! I'm waiting on the Legends, and you ain't making it any easier!


----------



## BTECHBISH

Just talked with pabowman and he just shot a 300 with 54x's with the new advantage, i would say everyones in trouble!


----------



## Sky Warrior

Can some restate the specs for both bows?

AtoA
bh
Draw length range
draw weight range
weight
IBO
MSRP


----------



## hstubblefield

timberjack said:


> Well yesterday they call and say my advantage is shipping out i was really pleased i figured i would get it monday or tuesday next week well this afternoon i got up to go to work (i work night shift) i opened the back door and there it is i couldnt believe it well of course i ran back in the house snatched the box open and pulled her out all i can say is wow the wrinkle black and camo limbs awsome well heres the bad new i couldnt help my self i knew better but just could not stop i had to draw her back so i grab the string with my fingers and pull her on back wow she holds great draws smooth and then ......... then the worst thing that could possibly happen happens .......... i have to put her back in the box and go to work and wait till tommorw to shoot (let me know if i got ya) i love this bow and have not even got to shoot yet


Any pics?


----------



## pabowman

*Awesome shootin with my Advantage..*

I just shot the first 300 round ever... and with my Advantage.... it was by far the best 60 arrows I have shot in a any round... ended up with a 300 with 54 x's... awesome, I will post pix of the target later. as for now, time for bed...


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

pabowman said:


> I just shot the first 300 round ever... and with my Advantage.... it was by far the best 60 arrows I have shot in a any round... ended up with a 300 with 54 x's... awesome, I will post pix of the target later. as for now, time for bed...


Good shootin'! By the way ya'll are killing me! :greenwithenvy:


----------



## MoNofletch

Here is a 30 yard Advantage group....shot it tonight in the cold....


----------



## z34mann

*wow*

you have shot the hell out of that 18&1


----------



## pearson mike

Man, you guys are killing me too.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*legend*

strings for legend should be at pearson by tuesday


----------



## bigbassbuck

would someone post all the colors of the target bows so I can see them,the website's have nothing


----------



## MikeTN

bigbassbuck said:


> would someone post all the colors of the target bows so I can see them,the website's have nothing


check back a few pages on this thread and you should see pics of black, blue, Gameday Orange. There is a pic further back on this thread with one riser done in red.


----------



## pearson mike

We've got indoor league starting this wed. I hope the new Advantage gets here soon.


----------



## 537

bigbassbuck said:


> would someone post all the colors of the target bows so I can see them,the website's have nothing



You can see pictures in the albums on the facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Ben-Pearson-Archery/298282040331?ref=ts


----------



## jwcatto

Lost 3 arrows today. Blew the pin bushing halfway into the arrow on one of them  Time to pick a different spot in the target.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> Lost 3 arrows today. Blew the pin bushing halfway into the arrow on one of them  Time to pick a different spot in the target.


You have been shooting long enough to know not to shoot at the same spot. LOL!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bows*

You guys are making me envious! Mine shipped over a week ago and still no bow. Hope the blizzard is whats holding it up and UPS didnt loose it. That would be my luck as of late!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*????*

guess i will find out what she is made of tomorrow taking the addy to conference shoot tomorrow and jim is taking the org. proto addy 

vegas round warm up for las classic


----------



## z34mann

*dang*



Pride Hunter said:


> You guys are making me envious! Mine shipped over a week ago and still no bow. Hope the blizzard is whats holding it up and UPS didnt loose it. That would be my luck as of late!


dang and I thought my wait was tuff, yours shipped and you ain't got it yet, that really sucks


----------



## pabowman

*page 2???*

Page 2 is no place for Pearson... TTT


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*nope*



pabowman said:


> Page 2 is no place for Pearson... TTT


lets not let that happen again


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Just want to give a shout out to Brent Gandy, 2010 Ben Pearson staff shooter. He hasn't yet received his Advantage, but he came in first place in Adult Male Freestyle Unlimited at the North American Field Archery Championship today. He is a great shooter, and an even nicer guy. It was good to meet you Brent.
I was able to get second place with my Z34 in Bowhunter Unlimited in the first field archery tournament that I've ever shot. I had a great time and loved shooting field. Looking forward to doing it again. For those of you who haven't shot the NAFAC, it is a great shoot. It is a great location and the people in Homestead, Florida are great. Here are a few pictures. Brent, I hope you don't mind that I'm posting one of you excepting your medal. The second is of me excepting mine.


----------



## 537

congratulations . I wish I could have been there


----------



## kody10

congrats


----------



## pearson mike

Way to go guys, that's great. I can say this, you wouldn't be dressed like that up here this weekend.


----------



## jwcatto

Andy,
They were my old Gold Tips, you should be thanking me 

I was trying to see how tight I could group at 50 since thats where I will be shooting this year.


----------



## asa_low12

How many of you guys will be shooting Open B this year in ASA?

I think everybody should tell what class they're shooting.

I'm either going B or semi pro depending on $$.


----------



## MitchFolsom

asa_low12 said:


> How many of you guys will be shooting Open B this year in ASA?
> 
> I think everybody should tell what class they're shooting.
> 
> I'm either going B or semi pro depending on $$.


I'll be in Bowhunter. After all that's what I am.


----------



## asa_low12

MitchFolsom said:


> I'll be in Bowhunter. After all that's what I am.


I'm a bowhunter and an "archer". I'm kinda partial to my lens and long stabs for targets and the normal gear for hunting.


----------



## kody10

i will be shootin youth boys again this year.


----------



## MitchFolsom

asa_low12 said:


> I'm a bowhunter and an "archer". I'm kinda partial to my lens and long stabs for targets and the normal gear for hunting.


I kinda worded that wrong. I shoot pins, and bowhunter set up. I tried the scope and all that stuff and just couldn't get used to it. Although I do shoot fat arrows to "grab" the lines. Those lines can make you a hero or a zero.


----------



## 3dextremist

*Advantage*

Hey people, I live in Pineville Ky. and was wondering where I can go to shoot an Advantage. I currently shoot a C4 but after reading all the good reviews here I may have to make the switch. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## cd3d

3dextremist. I live near Knoxville, TN. Send me a pm and we will get together. And you can shoot mine.


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> How many of you guys will be shooting Open B this year in ASA?
> 
> I think everybody should tell what class they're shooting.
> 
> I'm either going B or semi pro depending on $$.



I'll be shooting Known 45 again this year for ASA and MBO for IBO shoots


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Shoot*

Congrats on the shoot results but I really didnt need to see the pics. You guys are shooting outdoors in shorts and us Iowegians are burried under 20" of snow with a high today of 22. I may need to retire and move south-LOL.


----------



## Doug10

*Stabilizer Setups*

On this new advantage what ballpark are you guys in with your stabilizer setups? Im trying to ballpark it without having bow in my hand yet. Right now i have a leftover Posten FATMAX 12" and with my sight setup now I am no longer limited to the 12" stab rule. Im thinking a 24" posten up front with 10's in the back. Black with orange flames and orange inserts and orange weights. Thanks

Doug


----------



## bigbassbuck

What kind of rest you guys using on your target bows on the advantage,do you think this bow is shooting to fast for a drop away?what kind of speed is to fast for a drop away?


----------



## MoNofletch

I have a 10" Stealth stab with a Maxjax on the end.

My rest is a Limbdriver Pro.


----------



## kw1

bigbassbuck said:


> What kind of rest you guys using on your target bows on the advantage,do you think this bow is shooting to fast for a drop away?what kind of speed is to fast for a drop away?


im using a limb driver


----------



## kw1

Doug10 said:


> On this new advantage what ballpark are you guys in with your stabilizer setups? Im trying to ballpark it without having bow in my hand yet. Right now i have a leftover Posten FATMAX 12" and with my sight setup now I am no longer limited to the 12" stab rule. Im thinking a 24" posten up front with 10's in the back. Black with orange flames and orange inserts and orange weights. Thanks
> 
> Doug


30 in. in front 12.5 on the side.


----------



## asa_low12

bigbassbuck said:


> What kind of rest you guys using on your target bows on the advantage,do you think this bow is shooting to fast for a drop away?what kind of speed is to fast for a drop away?


I'll be shooting a fuse acculaunch with "the best" blade on it. I don't know about the length of stab yet but I imagine about a 28" b stinger with a 12 inch on the left side.


----------



## Doug10

*Limbdriver*

Limbdriver Pro

Now on a boy goin from a 12 in posten upfront to a 30" poston im going to be LOST! lol If i go that route though i could keep my fatmax and just pick up 2 more. hmmm....

KW is that just 1 12.5 on the left side or a pair on the back.


----------



## z34mann

*limb driver*

limb driver


----------



## kody10

*rest and stab.*

trophy taker spring steel rest with a 24'' doinker on the front and two 8'' doinkers on the back


----------



## Brent Gandy

Thanks for posting the pics John, it was good talking to you at the shoot as well, I really enjoyed myself down there. Would have loved to see you there Jeremy, there is always next year. Thanks everyone for the congratulations!

Looking forward to getting my Advantage and trying it out. I know that John and I both can't wait.

Brent Gandy


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

asa_low12 said:


> How many of you guys will be shooting Open B this year in ASA?
> 
> I think everybody should tell what class they're shooting.
> 
> I'm either going B or semi pro depending on $$.


I'm going to shoot Hunter in ASA.


----------



## bhtr3d

i shoot my timber rattler...and doinkers right now....might switch to b-stingers though.


----------



## MikeTN

asa_low12 said:


> How many of you guys will be shooting Open B this year in ASA?
> 
> I think everybody should tell what class they're shooting.
> 
> I'm either going B or semi pro depending on $$.


I'm going to at least start in Known 45 for ASA again this year.

I may switch to Open B at some point though.


----------



## Brent Gandy

I will be using a Brite-Site Pro Tuner rest and a 33" B-Stinger main bar up front with (2) 12" V-Bars out back.

Tim, you won't be sorry for switching to the B-Stingers, they are awesome.

Brent


----------



## z34mann

*stokerized*

stokerized and will be shooting known 45 in asa and open in all other local 3d's and mens freestyle in nfaa


----------



## kw1

Doug10 said:


> Limbdriver Pro
> 
> Now on a boy goin from a 12 in posten upfront to a 30" poston im going to be LOST! lol If i go that route though i could keep my fatmax and just pick up 2 more. hmmm....
> 
> KW is that just 1 12.5 on the left side or a pair on the back.


1 on the left i dont want to add any more weight than i have to


----------



## asa_low12

bhtr3d said:


> i shoot my timber rattler...and doinkers right now....might switch to b-stingers though.


I sold my shrewds today and and am getting my order together for the b stinger 36" xl and 15" vbar. Does anybody know the best way to cut a b stinger down? I've cut down a bunch of stabs in the past and to do it without discoloring the metal from heating it to melt the glue I had to order new metal pieces. I absolutely hate to have to spend any more $$ on the already really high stabs but I want to get the longest ones and cut them down.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Any updates on cams for the Advantage?


----------



## timberjack

Didnt get to do much to my new advatage Sat morning but got to shoot a little in shop today going to give you some numbers 
60# 
29"
27" acc's weighning 338gr
trophy taker spring steel
copper john sights
30" doinker 
280 fps


----------



## MoBuzzCut

asa_low12 said:


> I sold my shrewds today and and am getting my order together for the b stinger 36" xl and 15" vbar. Does anybody know the best way to cut a b stinger down? I've cut down a bunch of stabs in the past and to do it without discoloring the metal from heating it to melt the glue I had to order new metal pieces. I absolutely hate to have to spend any more $$ on the already really high stabs but I want to get the longest ones and cut them down.



Contact Blair and he will walk you thru it.


----------



## Brent Gandy

asa_low12 said:


> I sold my shrewds today and and am getting my order together for the b stinger 36" xl and 15" vbar. Does anybody know the best way to cut a b stinger down? I've cut down a bunch of stabs in the past and to do it without discoloring the metal from heating it to melt the glue I had to order new metal pieces. I absolutely hate to have to spend any more $$ on the already really high stabs but I want to get the longest ones and cut them down.


Why would you want to cut them down? Blair will make you any length that you want. They are a hollow carbon tube. As long as you pull the stainless ends off first, I would imagine that you could cut them any length you want easily. 

That is a lot of money to spend to cut up. Especially when he will make you anything if you call him, and they are pretty much infinately adjustable with the weights.

Brent


----------



## MikeTN

Brent Gandy said:


> Why would you want to cut them down? Blair will make you any length that you want. They are a hollow carbon tube. As long as you pull the stainless ends off first, I would imagine that you could cut them any length you want easily.
> 
> That is a lot of money to spend to cut up. Especially when he will make you anything if you call him, and they are pretty much infinately adjustable with the weights.
> 
> Brent


Agreed- talk to Blair or Jeff and get a recommendation based off what you are currently shooting.

If you order directly from B-Stinger, they have a 30 day guarantee- if you decide you just have to have a shorter one, send it back and swap it.


----------



## asa_low12

MikeTN said:


> Agreed- talk to Blair or Jeff and get a recommendation based off what you are currently shooting.
> 
> If you order directly from B-Stinger, they have a 30 day guarantee- if you decide you just have to have a shorter one, send it back and swap it.


i didnt know about the gaurntee. i wanted to get the longest one and cut it down just jf i wanted it to be shorter. i didnt want to order a 24 and then decide i wanted it to be longer. and if u do a good job you cant even tell


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning team,

Have I mentioned I really like my advantage


----------



## South Man

No I don't believe you have told us!


----------



## z34mann

*cams*

sure hope those cam s show up this week


----------



## goatranch

I gotta tell ya...every other bow manufacturer has unveiled new bows with a new website. WHEN in the HELL will Pearson get new website UP?????

The website they have is from 2008.


----------



## jwcatto

Not being overly critical but ^^ he has a point.

Most of the info on the new lineup is being spread by shooters. It would be great to have a website to direct people to for some more info and pictures.

Still loving the bow though


----------



## Brent Gandy

:crybaby2:

Do any of you have any idea what it takes to resurrect a company and bring them back to the mainstream? I sure don't and I doubt you do either. I can tell you that when I have talked to Jeremy he is super busy and is trying as hard as he can to get everything done as fast as possible. 

They are working on it. Pearson is not the one building the website anyway if I recall, so no need to be critical of the company as a whole just because the new website isn't up. 

Regardless of what "other" bow companies are doing it's still 2009 if I recall, so settle down, it will all be worth it when it is done. :moose2:


----------



## jwcatto

I am not being critical, I am trying to be helpful. We all know that Jeremy is on top of things and working hard to move the company along, but the general public does not know what's going on unless WE tell them. 

To clear the air quickly Brent: This is the last place we need for people to start talking to people like they are children. If we descend to that level I will be extremely disappointed. Now, Brent if there was some sarcasm in your post that I did not detect, I apologize for my shortness.


----------



## bhtr3d

jwcatto said:


> I am not being critical, I am trying to be helpful. We all know that Jeremy is on top of things and working hard to move the company along, but the general public does not know what's going on unless WE tell them.
> 
> To clear the air quickly Brent: This is the last place we need for people to start talking to people like they are children. If we descend to that level I will be extremely disappointed. Now, Brent if there was some sarcasm in your post that I did not detect, I apologize for my shortness.


jwcatto..... I know your new to the archery world. But that also has no bearing on anything. But for Brent, he is a very soft spoken man ... 
The website is not being built by Jeremy. So, please have some patience.

Here are some backdoor pages that have not been linked.

http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/indexNEW.html#

www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/legend.html
www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantage.html
www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/predator.html


Oh, JWcatto...... Something else.... Brent is a grandson from a very well known tournament archer. One that has won just about every award there is .


----------



## Brent Gandy

Thanks Tim!

jwcatto,
I was not trying to be rude, obnoxious, or disrespectful. Those who know me will attest to that as Tim just did. I am just saying that I do not see the need for the "were the hell is the website" posts. That is definately NOT showing professionalism. You said that he had a point, so I assumed you were agreeing with him and his statement.

Be patient, it's coming is all I was trying to say, they are trying hard as you know. If you think I was talking to you like a child, I wasn't, I was just voicing my opinion. If we can't do that, I will be dissapointed as well. 

No hard feelings, no one is mad at anyone!

Brent


----------



## jwcatto

It's all good Brent, we have never met but I feel like I owe you a beer. I have had a horrible day and may have taken it out of context. 

Looking back the "hell" comment was a lil harsh but that was not the point I was referring too. I was seconding the notion of having a website that was updated is all. 

Either way, every family has speedbumps, we get over them and move on. 

Did I mention I had a bad day


----------



## Brent Gandy

Like I said, no hard feelings, we all know what it is like to have a bad day :darkbeer:

I agree that an updated website is needed, and it seems like it is almost ready and will be great.

Did I mention I can't wait to get my Advantage :hello2:


----------



## jwcatto

Speedwise, What are you guys seeing?

I am 31.5" 58lbs, 385 grain arrow. Getting 281fps. Peep and loop only. 

Not bad considering the BH and ATA.

She holds like a STONE though. wierd thing is, I figured the bow would be heavy on the right side ( shooters view) because of the brace, but I had to add a very small amt of weight on the right side for perfect balance. Again, Bravo on a job well done.


----------



## bhtr3d

This is a bow design, I personally have been trying to get Pearson to bring back. It took me 5 years, to do so. I am so glad t hey did....This design was well ahead of its time . WTG PEARSON.


----------



## 537

The previous post are just a few examples of the type shooters we have. My day has been extremely hectic and I had planned to get on here and respond to the comments about the catalog . 

To my surprise , I get on here and you guys have got it covered.

We are working hard on the catalog and the website(not me of course). I have seen a few proofs and everything is looking good. One of my main goals is that we have a seamless transition when the time comes. 

All I have to say is *TEAM PEARSON ROCKS*


----------



## beardown

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Jim is doing a great job on the web pages...Some of the proofs are sweet.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

jwcatto said:


> Speedwise, What are you guys seeing?
> 
> I am 31.5" 58lbs, 385 grain arrow. Getting 281fps. Peep and loop only.
> 
> Not bad considering the BH and ATA.
> 
> She holds like a STONE though. wierd thing is, I figured the bow would be heavy on the right side ( shooters view) because of the brace, but I had to add a very small amt of weight on the right side for perfect balance. Again, Bravo on a job well done.


:mg: All of the speeds I've been hearing have me a little concerned. I just put together some Victory NanoForce's that are weighing in at 290gr. and I'm afraid that I'm going to be struggling to get below the speed limit with my 50-60# bow!  Might have to get some heavier points. It sounds like these bows are smokin fast.


----------



## asa_low12

Is there any way to see the shirts and hats for this year? I've got people wanting to know what kind of shirts do I want for Christmas and I want BP stuff.


----------



## ChaseBaker

heres some newer pics

team pic(Notice the hydro strike)

Jeremys common(notice the hat?)

sorry about my face gesture.. dark, raining, and waiting for the pic

working on the new boat


----------



## z34mann

*pics*

nice pic's chase


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann said:


> nice pic's chase


thank ya sir... We have 2ft L by 6"H screenprinted Pearson Bowfishing sticker going on the Boat and Trucks. Also Jeremy, If you can get us a banner we'ld be happy to put it on our boat like this(just better) during parades.big shoots,seminars, and expos


----------



## jwcatto

Ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*ttt*

to da top


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Who's going to be at Gainesville? According to my count, 51 days!


----------



## bhtr3d

JohnBSox said:


> Who's going to be at Gainesville? According to my count, 51 days!


I don't know....im thinking about it..... I mean....I just hope everyone like the new location.....I worked hard to get the location in place......


----------



## asa_low12

bhtr3d said:


> I don't know....im thinking about it..... I mean....I just hope everyone like the new location.....I worked hard to get the location in place......


I hope so bad that I get to go. It's all up to the $$ though. 



Mann I hope I get to.


----------



## Brent Gandy

My grandpa and I are planning to be there if all goes as planned


----------



## z34mann

*nope*

i won't but i hope to get to paris and agusta if im real lucky maybe even metro


----------



## mason1958

*Smiths will be*

hey we will be there the smith family steve,janice & mason.


----------



## mason1958

*Red & black advantage*

Ok some specs on my advantage 63#s, 30.5'',414gr. Speed 278, man she shoots sweet.watch out for a red & black advantage we will be walkin the walk for ben pearson,thanks jeremy from & ole senior pro with all the bells & whistles allowed


----------



## z34mann

*pics*



mason1958 said:


> Ok some specs on my advantage 63#s, 30.5'',414gr. Speed 278, man she shoots sweet.watch out for a red & black advantage we will be walkin the walk for ben pearson,thanks jeremy from & ole senior pro with all the bells & whistles allowed


got any pics that sounds sweet


----------



## beardown

All of you have been doing a great job keeping everone up on the Ben Pearson 2010 line up. There is still some work to be done and maybe it will all come together by the new year. I have to say being close to Jeremy and Chris at the factory there is a lot of work going on and we will have the chance to see changes and progress in the very near future.


----------



## MoNofletch

* I have an idea..................* :zip: (Thinking out loud)


----------



## jwcatto

^^^ Wanna Share?

I now know that I am a disturbed man. I had a Silver Toxonics Naildriver, I just bought it a month ago. It did not match my bow, I just bought a Black one so the bow would match
I am a sick man. Oops, I also ordered a Black main Stab too..............and, Black Vanes,................I think I need some black strings now. I never thought a bow would push me into rehab


----------



## z34mann

*news*



beardown said:


> All of you have been doing a great job keeping everone up on the Ben Pearson 2010 line up. There is still some work to be done and maybe it will all come together by the new year. I have to say being close to Jeremy and Chris at the factory there is a lot of work going on and we will have the chance to see changes and progress in the very near future.


thats some exciteing news


----------



## South Man

These guys are hard at it. Todd sent out several emails today.


----------



## ChaseBaker

South Man said:


> These guys are hard at it. Todd sent out several emails today.


yes they are.. doing a good job at it as well!


----------



## dabishop_57

topbound once again


----------



## mathewsk

stoped over at Stage 1 Strings shop to build a new set of strings for my spot bow and saw alot of strings for the new pearsons getting ready for serving!!!! may have been for the legend.........:embara::wink:


----------



## bullsi

*Pearson*

the staff at Ben Pearson Archery have done an outstanding job this year. Not only with the great Bows that they produce, but by going out and taking care of their staff shooters. I would like to thank them all and wish them the best of luck now, and in the future.


----------



## dabishop_57

bullsi said:


> the staff at Ben Pearson Archery have done an outstanding job this year. Not only with the great Bows that they produce, but by going out and taking care of their staff shooters. I would like to thank them all and wish them the best of luck now, and in the future.


Top notch crew


----------



## 3dextremist

*Pearson*

Gonna put me an Advantage on order Sat. guess I gotta wait on those 28in cams. Hope they gettem done soon! Can't wait!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

It was nice to meet you tuesday night. You will be very pleased with it.




3dextremist said:


> Gonna put me an Advantage on order Sat. guess I gotta wait on those 28in cams. Hope they gettem done soon! Can't wait!


----------



## Edavies30

Is it me ,or is this advantage just that much fun to shoot? Never shot a bow that aims as easy and shoots as smooth as the Advantage! Anybody coming up to HBG , PA to shoot the IBO indoor national in Feb.? Should be a great shoot. 



PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X

Did you take the time to show our youth the sport of archery? They are our future!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Edavies30 said:


> Is it me ,or is this advantage just that much fun to shoot? Never shot a bow that aims as easy and shoots as smooth as the Advantage! Anybody coming up to HBG , PA to shoot the IBO indoor national in Feb.? Should be a great shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> PEARSON PRO STAFF
> STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
> FURY X PRO STAFF
> DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X
> 
> Did you take the time to show our youth the sport of archery? They are our future!



not just archery but bowfishing as well and I am a youth!

DRBA Youth Seminar and Jarred Ashmoore Youth Shoot.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/showthread.php?p=482019#post482019


----------



## asa_low12

Somebody should take a bunch of good pics of the advantage. A bunch of different angles and shots. I can't stand waiting


----------



## z34mann

*tuff*

tuff aint it, sounds like it will be well worth it tho


----------



## MoNofletch

Try these...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1084032


----------



## 3dextremist

*A Big Thank You!!*

Just wanted to give a BIG THANK YOU to cd3d and OBESSED ARCHER for the oportunity to shoot their Advantages this past Tues. In Tn. They let me shoot their bows and even though their draws were 1 in. Longer than mine I still got a good feel for the Advantage. The quality is awesome and the grip is superb. I'm sold and Pearson should be proud to have these guys representing them. Thanks Again, from a future Pearson shooter.


----------



## ldfalks

JohnBSox said:


> Who's going to be at Gainesville? According to my count, 51 days!


I'll be there for sure. Looking forward to the new location too. :wink:


----------



## kw1

Edavies30 said:


> Is it me ,or is this advantage just that much fun to shoot? Never shot a bow that aims as easy and shoots as smooth as the Advantage! Anybody coming up to HBG , PA to shoot the IBO indoor national in Feb.? Should be a great shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> PEARSON PRO STAFF
> STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
> FURY X PRO STAFF
> DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X
> 
> Did you take the time to show our youth the sport of archery? They are our future!


i'll be at the indoor world in cleveland


----------



## Edavies30

kw1 said:


> i'll be at the indoor world in cleveland


I will be there also. Always have a great time in cleveland.Will be great to see a bunch of Pearsons on the line and meet new friends! Hope to see some guys in Hbg at the indoor nat's. Its a fun shoot. Get to shoot up in the stands of the arena. Its also the largest sports and outdoor show on the east coast.


PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X


----------



## z34mann

*almost*

you guys almost make me want to move out east, (not) but you'll do have lots of great shoots out there that we don't have in the mid west


----------



## beardown

3dextremist said:


> Just wanted to give a BIG THANK YOU to cd3d and OBESSED ARCHER for the oportunity to shoot their Advantages this past Tues. In Tn. They let me shoot their bows and even though their draws were 1 in. Longer than mine I still got a good feel for the Advantage. The quality is awesome and the grip is superb. I'm sold and Pearson should be proud to have these guys representing them. Thanks Again, from a future Pearson shooter.


 Those men do a great job for us. The Passion they have is second to none. They can shoot too.


----------



## ChaseBaker

*The Bowfisher Magazine*

I just got the word that The Bowfisher Magazine will be using my article on "Spotlighting" for their next issue and the article was heading to the printers. They also asked me to write more!! I'm excited!

www.thebowfisher.com

the pic they are using exceeds the file size for AT.. but it me in the boat with my Hydrostrike hanging and I'm wearing my Pearson Hat and Shirt holding a silver! I think they picked the best one


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

That is awesome Chase! Congrats.


----------



## pearson mike

Way to go Chase.


----------



## ChaseBaker

thanks guys.. I think the next article will be about the Jarred Ashmore Youth Shoot.


----------



## kw1

z34mann said:


> you guys almost make me want to move out east, (not) but you'll do have lots of great shoots out there that we don't have in the mid west


and what is wrong with the east


----------



## kw1

ChaseBaker said:


> I just got the word that The Bowfisher Magazine will be using my article on "Spotlighting" for their next issue and the article was heading to the printers. They also asked me to write more!! I'm excited!
> 
> www.thebowfisher.com
> 
> the pic they are using exceeds the file size for AT.. but it me in the boat with my Hydrostrike hanging and I'm wearing my Pearson Hat and Shirt holding a silver! I think they picked the best one


congrats


----------



## ChaseBaker

thank ya


----------



## z34mann

*fantastic*



ChaseBaker said:


> I just got the word that The Bowfisher Magazine will be using my article on "Spotlighting" for their next issue and the article was heading to the printers. They also asked me to write more!! I'm excited!
> 
> www.thebowfisher.com
> 
> the pic they are using exceeds the file size for AT.. but it me in the boat with my Hydrostrike hanging and I'm wearing my Pearson Hat and Shirt holding a silver! I think they picked the best one


that is fantastic, im glad to hear it. post your pic on facebook


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann..its on page 2 of Fan Photos


----------



## z34mann

*people*



kw1 said:


> and what is wrong with the east


too much traffic and people. lol


----------



## kw1

z34mann said:


> too much traffic and people. lol


thats crazy talk lol


----------



## kw1

going to go shoot my first 3d round with the advantage today


----------



## z34mann

*indoor*

i hope indoor lol


----------



## kw1

yes indoor the wife had to work today so i can go play.


----------



## pabowman

*Shot the first indoor 3-d yesterday*

Shot the first indoor 3-d of the season at Indiana Bow and Gun Club, I shot extremely well. (especially for not having a 30 and a 40 yard mark before I got there) I ended up shooting a 317. My Advantage did its part very well, and had a bunch of attention the from everyone there.


----------



## z34mann

*great*

good shooting


----------



## pearson mike

You guys are killing us lefty's


----------



## pearson mike

Kw, are you shooting over at Sue's


----------



## z34mann

*and*



pearson mike said:


> You guys are killing us lefty's


and us short draw guys


----------



## South Man

Short draw folks are sweating right now....:sad:


----------



## asa_low12

Annnybody have a pic of a red advantage? What about the shooter shirts, pics of those? Does anybody at least know what color they are?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Kw, are you shooting over at Sue's


yes we are tuesday night at 7 pm and sundays at 1 pm


----------



## Edavies30

asa_low12 said:


> Annnybody have a pic of a red advantage? What about the shooter shirts, pics of those? Does anybody at least know what color they are?


My buddy just ordered a red advantage. Its supposed to be sharp> when he gets it I'll have him put pics up .Shirts used to be yellow and they also had a black one> Hats were also in both colors.


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR OF YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A./FURY X


----------



## DoubleRR

*????*

reading all of the Advantage stuff has got me "Chopin at the Bit"...haven't heard anything lately on the Legends?.....any updates?


----------



## dabishop_57

I've got a gameday orange and a red advantage. I like the gameday, but I love the red.


----------



## z34mann

*lucky*



dabishop_57 said:


> I've got a gameday orange and a red advantage. I like the gameday, but I love the red.


lucky dog


----------



## Doug10

Long draw folks (29") are still sweating too. I ordered mine beginning of November. Shooting starts in Mid JAN. I am beginning to get her assembled minus the bow of course. Im keeping my eyes open now for a GEN2 or something to keep me shooting while i wait it out. Here is what ill be dressing her pretty blue self up in.

Vaportrail Limbdriver Pro w/blue cord
Posten FATMAX 24" main and 10" V's with Candy Blue accents
Copper John ANTS system with Viper Scope 4x Lense
Victory X Ringers

Nice Looking rigs so far fellas.


----------



## selectarchery

hmmmmm....looks like someone took a video...of an Advantage...Doug, I'll get you one ASAP - these bows are sweet!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODIlVi86_GI


----------



## z34mann

*video*

seen it on face book jim, it was a nice video


----------



## z34mann

*sweating*

:weightlifter:: im looking for:santa:


South Man said:


> Short draw folks are sweating right now....:sad:


----------



## MoNofletch

Thanks Jim....now I need a Legend too match my Advantage.............:wink:


----------



## z34mann

*ttt*

to the top


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I have to admit, I said a prayer for the cam-maker today! Hoping to see my Advantage by the new year!


----------



## kevro7

selectarchery said:


> hmmmmm....looks like someone took a video...of an Advantage...Doug, I'll get you one ASAP - these bows are sweet!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODIlVi86_GI



Jim, Jim, Jim.....that was so not cool, leading me on with that last little blip about the Legend. I thought I was going to get to see something.

:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*prayer*

:angel4::set1_signs009:


JohnBSox said:


> I have to admit, I said a prayer for the cam-maker today! Hoping to see my Advantage by the new year!


----------



## derrick hobson

*Video*

Lets see the legend video.I have the popcorn ready! This is really cool stuff, how about a video several minutes long.


----------



## MoNofletch

When will Pearson make a 36" barn burner...so they can have the best shooting bow.....and the fastest bow. Own the entire market!!


----------



## selectarchery

MoNofletch said:


> When will Pearson make a 36" barn burner...so they can have the best shooting bow.....and the fastest bow. Own the entire market!!


The Advantage is a 37.5" barn burner...especially when you slap a little tune on 'er. 29" 62# 409 grain arrow = 288 fps (much faster than it was out of the box).


----------



## kw1

selectarchery said:


> The Advantage is a 37.5" barn burner...especially when you slap a little tune on 'er. 29" 62# 409 grain arrow = 288 fps (much faster than it was out of the box).


and what is that you did to get it that fast going to have to do it to mine


----------



## goatranch

I HATE you guys.


----------



## South Man

Come on now-No Hatin!


----------



## z34mann

*hard*

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt..

Won't be making the ATA.. hope to meet most of yall in June at Metro!


----------



## Yichi

no finished legend pics...


----------



## Edavies30

selectarchery said:


> The Advantage is a 37.5" barn burner...especially when you slap a little tune on 'er. 29" 62# 409 grain arrow = 288 fps (much faster than it was out of the box).


My advantage shoots great out of the box,but for X-mas Wes (Stage 1 Strings) wants to make special color strings for it and put the magic tune to it. That man can make a bow dance anyway you want. Know I'm going to grab a few more fps. Strings are going to be wild looking. Bet Santa can't beat that!



BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF
STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF
FURY X PRO STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X


----------



## asa_low12

MoNofletch said:


> When will Pearson make a 36" barn burner...so they can have the best shooting bow.....and the fastest bow. Own the entire market!!


Are you talking about a 36" 340+bow or a 36" 320 bow? I know I would much rather see the 37+ 320 bows for target and around 33" 330+ for hunting.


----------



## pearson mike

I got word today, from a pretty reliable source, that a left handed Advantage is on its way to Ohio. What a Christmas present that would make.


----------



## bigbassbuck

About time mike!!!!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*merry x mas*

just want to say merry x mas and let everyone know we at the shop won t be around for the next couple of days


----------



## Doug10

*Finished Select Archery Edition Legend*

Heres pics of the almost finished (need scope) SA Legend (Select Archery Edition). I just threw it together tonite but it went through the crono at 348. :darkbeer:

Actually that was with the limbs backed down to 15lbs. Once Lowes get some more 1/2" Chromoly tubing in stock ill be able to really crank her down and let her eat!


 Now in all honesty I spent all day trudging around the woods hunting and this is the best I could do at a humor attempt. My son is going to be PO'ed when he wakes up in the morning and sees that dad has been jacking with his rig.


----------



## pearson mike

That's funny


----------



## pearson mike

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> just want to say merry x mas and let everyone know we at the shop won t be around for the next couple of days


Thanks, enjoy your time off


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Good mornin' everyone! December 23! Make sure you bought the ladies something nice for Christmas! Like a nice Pearson shirt or hat, or maybe even a new bow.:wink: No really, get her something nice, before she suspects there is something going on between you and you new Pearson bow.

Any updates from the shop?


----------



## sfbandit

ive noticed everybody talking about the new bows from pearson but havent heard any kinda price range? and what bows will be kept from last years line up if any. it my opion they should keep the spoiler. atleast it is an awesome entery level bow that can compete with other companies mid level stuff in performance, and has been in their line up forever. i like these limbs on the spolier angle the best. i will upgrade my son to a spoiler next year so he can have more letoff than his pathfinder.


----------



## selectarchery

Doug10 said:


> Heres pics of the almost finished (need scope) SA Legend (Select Archery Edition). I just threw it together tonite but it went through the crono at 348. :darkbeer:
> 
> Actually that was with the limbs backed down to 15lbs. Once Lowes get some more 1/2" Chromoly tubing in stock ill be able to really crank her down and let her eat!
> 
> 
> Now in all honesty I spent all day trudging around the woods hunting and this is the best I could do at a humor attempt. My son is going to be PO'ed when he wakes up in the morning and sees that dad has been jacking with his rig.



I guess this is the time that we announce this as the huge Christmas special?!!!? Get 'em while they are still here!!!! You have to supply your own plastic straws to get the advertised speed!

Nice one, very nice.:wink::wink:


----------



## selectarchery

*Ben Pearson Legend Video*

We took some video last night of the Legend...didn't get all that we wanted done as we couldn't move the draw stops to get some tuning done!!!! One of my guys went to the hardware store and picked up a tool to remove that goofy pin in the allen head so we can get some speed crankin'. Here's what we have so far (before we ruined the draw stops using every method but the tamper removal tool to get them out)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW0jyvc-3cQ


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> I got word today, from a pretty reliable source, that a left handed Advantage is on its way to Ohio. What a Christmas present that would make.


why are you wanting to shoot off the wrong hand. lol


----------



## bhtr3d

kw1 said:


> why are you wanting to shoot off the wrong hand. lol


Because we are the only ones' in our RIGHT MIND


----------



## kw1

did jeremy ever post ibo speeds i dont remember seeing them


----------



## sfbandit

jeremy called me today and we came to an aggrement probally more fair to me than him. so im staying with pearson. if the parts are available ill be shooting an old favorite ,it will also be an all black bow and more than likely a 1 of a kind since it will most likely be the last one made. i want dicuss what all was said but new line-up bows were on the table and still are but he is going to assememble a stealth with hurricane cams and with vibercheck handle, if enough parts are still in inventory. this was the bow i sold before i bought my z32 and the stealth was way better in my opion, this bow was my choice so if it can be built thats what ill be shooting if not most likely a legend due to similarness. at this time i would like to publicly say thank you to jeremy and all the staff.p.s. cross your fingers on the parts being avaialbe. im also going to put a yellow and orange with a small amount of red for the string to match the pearsons logo on the limbs i think this will look cool on an all black hunting bow.


----------



## BenjaminT

pearson mike said:


> I got word today, from a pretty reliable source, that a left handed Advantage is on its way to Ohio. What a Christmas present that would make.


I'd say its possible


----------



## asa_low12

still waiting to see a red one


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

asa_low12 said:


> still waiting to see a red one


An Advantage? There are a few pics on the Pearson forum in the thread titled Advantage! WooHoo!.


----------



## pearson mike

BenjaminT said:


> I'd say its possible


Very Nice, I can't hardly wait.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> why are you wanting to shoot off the wrong hand. lol


Not because I want to, because I have to.
Shot 20 years right handed, and failed to put on a pair of safety glasses once.
For the last 16 years I have found out what it's like to shoot left handed.


----------



## derrick hobson

I am happy it all worked out for you! The Black will look cool,My Legend will be black with camo limbs and camo accessories.


----------



## sfbandit

thats my idea too derrick , plan on letting the breathern (john) build me a set of flame cables and strings to match the logo. i personally like the 2 piece quivers myself but im having trouble deciding which one to go with. trophy ridge or octane they look very similar. g5 quest bow has a cool paint scheme the riser fades from black to camo to black again with camo limbs. might get some custom work from the breathern if he can do that as well but that will all be done in the off season.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Not because I want to, because I have to.
> Shot 20 years right handed, and failed to put on a pair of safety glasses once.
> For the last 16 years I have found out what it's like to shoot left handed.


buddy of mine is blind in his rifgr eye but still shoots right handed he just leans over the string its funny to watch people watch him shoot. and sorry about the eye


----------



## sfbandit

got to admire that kinda spirt


----------



## greimer

My 28.5 Draw feels short...is there anything I am doing wrong or to correct this?


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> buddy of mine is blind in his rifgr eye but still shoots right handed he just leans over the string its funny to watch people watch him shoot. and sorry about the eye


I tried shooting that way for a while, I really sucked at it. I got a lefty Pearson 40/50lbs And started over. I use the eye thing as an excuse whenever I miss. And nobody can say anything. LOL


----------



## bhtr3d

greimer said:


> My 28.5 Draw feels short...is there anything I am doing wrong or to correct this?


need to streach before shooting, twist up the cables about 3twists each that might give that little bit draw...also, check the draw stops...and you can make them a go a little longer, just dont bury them or you might just lock it up.


----------



## selectarchery

greimer said:


> My 28.5 Draw feels short...is there anything I am doing wrong or to correct this?


28.5"? Which cam is this? Did you take the #1 cam and put the string on the other posts? If so, that's why. These bows come dead on for draw (end up a tad bit short once you slap a tune on 'er). Try to make sure that your string is attached to the cam on the post nearest your axle. 

Jim


----------



## pearson mike

UPS was just here...I'll be in business real soon. Thanks Pearson


----------



## z34mann

*lucky*

lucky dog



my sling came today it is going to be great, on that gameday orange when i get it


----------



## kw1

come home to a little surprise a new legend


----------



## kw1

kw1 said:


> come home to a little surprise a new legend


----------



## DoubleRR

*Got It!*

Got my Legend Today!......"Let the Games Begin"


----------



## BenjaminT

You know you got the "archery bug" when you get home after a long xmas eve (last minute shopping, grocery buying for the big meal, relative visiting, etc) and you realize, Wow, I didn't shoot today. So you go get your bow ('10 Advantage) look at it for a while, continue looking... Continue looking.... And finally you take your car to your archery range by your house, cut your HIDs (High Intensity discharge) on, and shoot in the dark with aid of headlights. Thats bad. I shot 30 arrows today. My GF just flat could not understand it. lol


----------



## beardown

All of us at Ben Pearson Archery would like to extend our thanks for all of your support. We wish each of you and your families Merry Christmas.
Todd


----------



## z34mann

*legends*

those legends look great to


----------



## dabishop_57

beardown said:


> All of us at Ben Pearson Archery would like to extend our thanks for all of your support. We wish each of you and your families Merry Christmas.
> Todd


I want to thank everyone at Pearson for everything they do to help the archery world. And I want to really say thanks to you Todd for everything you have been doing to take care of the Pearson clan. Thanks for everything and may everyone have a Merry Christmas.

Hunter


----------



## ChaseBaker

beardown said:


> All of us at Ben Pearson Archery would like to extend our thanks for all of your support. We wish each of you and your families Merry Christmas.
> Todd



Merry Christmas to all of the Pearson Gang


----------



## z34mann

*merry merry*

i hope every1 has a merry merry and a happy new year, may god bless you'll in the coming year


----------



## derrick hobson

*Legend*

Here is a pic of the Legend,I will post a review in a few days,Looks good and feels great.Pearson has done it again!


----------



## Diamond113

Congrats Jeremy, I wish you all the sucess in the world. I am sure that the direction you take Pearson in will be nothing short of great.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

*Merry Christmas!*

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## sfbandit

can someone give me a non-bias comparison between the legend and the stealth with huricane cams. do they shoot similar, forget speed i shoot 60#@28 so its more of a draw cycle and K.E. also sound and vibration


----------



## beardown

The legend is one of the best shooting bows you will ever put in your hands. I am bias but this bow speaks for itself. I think it as good as any on the market within a reasonable ATA length. Like I said I am bias but I have shot enough bows over the past couple years I would like to thank I know what a good bows feels like. If I didn't thank it was one of the best I wouldn't say anything. The Stealth is solid, but Ben Pearson Archery is now under current management that moving forward and improvements every year will be expected.


----------



## z34mann

*the cam*



sfbandit said:


> can someone give me a non-bias comparison between the legend and the stealth with huricane cams. do they shoot similar, forget speed i shoot 60#@28 so its more of a draw cycle and K.E. also sound and vibration


i have not shot the legend, but I am big fan of the r2b2 cam, I have shot the huricane cam alot to, and there is no comparison the r2b2 blows the huricane cam away in every aspect. draW cycle is much smother, the speed is much better. the hand shock is much less, and its alot quiter to.


----------



## dabishop_57

z34mann said:


> i have not shot the legend, but I am big fan of the r2b2 cam, I have shot the huricane cam alot to, and there is no comparison the r2b2 blows the huricane cam away in every aspect. draW cycle is much smother, the speed is much better. the hand shock is much less, and its alot quiter to.


x's2


----------



## South Man

will the Legend be offered in camo riser with black limbs?


----------



## asa_low12

I'm finally paying for my bow on thursday. _If_ I can get camo riser and black limbs then that's what i'm getting on my adv. Anybody know the eta for the 28- bows yet???


----------



## z34mann

*nope*

i have not heard for sure but i have a feeling it will be soon:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbassbuck

So whats the difference between the Z-34 and the legend???

and whats the difference between the Advantage and New Breeds Cyborg?? 

all 4 bows look and have real close on specs


----------



## ChaseBaker

bigbassbuck said:


> So whats the difference between the Z-34 and the legend???
> 
> and whats the difference between the Advantage and New Breeds Cyborg??
> 
> all 4 bows look and have real close on specs



To be honest I do not know..I haven't looked at all the bows too closely. 

Just remember when buying bows go with a company that is here for the long haul and will back their products. i would be leary of a new bow company such as New Breed.

go with the oldest bow maker in the business.. Ben Pearson Archery!


----------



## sfbandit

bigbassbuck i have to agree here with chase, recently i have had an issue and was rather hot but jeremy at pearson stepped up and took care of the situtation, i found out later that he didnt have to but chose to that speaks volume for the whole pearson team and there desire to move forward with pearson archery. the top two things to look for in a company these days is #1 quality of workmanship #2 customer service. as for #1 pearson has less that a 1% warenty rate probally the best in the industery on that and as for #2 jeremy took care of my situtation even when he ( pearson ) wasnt actually liable. that speaks volume on all accounts.


----------



## fastpassthrough

bigbassbuck said:


> So whats the difference between the Z-34 and the legend???
> 
> and whats the difference between the Advantage and New Breeds Cyborg??
> 
> all 4 bows look and have real close on specs


I can assure you there is quite a bit of difference in these bow designs even though they build up to pretty close specs! and the advantage is a all out target shooters dream bow.


----------



## MitchFolsom

ChaseBaker said:


> To be honest I do not know..I haven't looked at all the bows too closely.
> 
> Just remember when buying bows go with a company that is here for the long haul and will back their products.[highlight] i would be leary of a new bow company such as New Breed.[/highlight]
> 
> go with the oldest bow maker in the business.. Ben Pearson Archery!



Well, I guess you just haven't done your research. I understand what you're saying, but this is not the place to say this.


----------



## sfbandit

look at the bright side of things here now Bama has the oldest and the newest bow makers.:thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*he knows*



fastpassthrough said:


> I can assure you there is quite a bit of difference in these bow designs even though they build up to pretty close specs! and the advantage is a all out target shooters dream bow.


this guy knows what he is talking bout, he designed the r2b2 cam and if I had to guess he was in on the design of all the bows mentioned


----------



## pearson mike

Had to go to town, and pick up a tamper proof wrench. I don't like high let off, I'm go to go now. About an 1/8" adjustment on the draw stops, and now I have some holding wt.


----------



## sfbandit

when is pearson going to put up their 2010 web site


----------



## selectarchery

sfbandit said:


> when is pearson going to put up their 2010 web site


Soon...very, very soon. I'd go with next week...just a hunch!

Jim


----------



## MoNofletch

pearson mike said:


> Had to go to town, and pick up a tamper proof wrench. I don't like high let off, I'm go to go now. About an 1/8" adjustment on the draw stops, and now I have some holding wt.


Were did you buy this wrench? I need one. I have tamper bolts on *BOTH* stops!!


----------



## MoNofletch

sfbandit said:


> can someone give me a non-bias comparison between the legend and the stealth with huricane cams. do they shoot similar, forget speed i shoot 60#@28 so its more of a draw cycle and K.E. also sound and vibration


 The Stealth is a GREAT bow...The Legend is it's bad @ss big brother!! :wink:


----------



## ChaseBaker

Will pearson be open Monday and what time?

Chase


----------



## pearson mike

MoNofletch said:


> Were did you buy this wrench? I need one. I have tamper bolts on *BOTH* stops!!


Auto zone had a set, for $10.00


----------



## jwcatto

They are called Saftey Torx. You can go to just about any hardware store and ask for them and they should have them. I know most of the guys in here are bow savy to say the least but remember that you can adjust the stops too much and it is possible to lock the bow up in theory, But I haven't done it yet:wink:


----------



## jwcatto

Does anyone know if the 30" legends are ready to ship?


----------



## MoNofletch

I will post pics of my idea...... let me get the camera.....:wink:


----------



## ChaseBaker

ChaseBaker said:


> Will pearson be open Monday and what time?
> 
> Chase


^^^^^^


----------



## MoNofletch

Couldn't find the camera....used my phone....... 
I have NOT done anything with the tag ends yet. I got my para cord from THE GENERAL for a couple bucks. 

Works great on the Advantage...doesn't change the grip any to me. I put mine on for cold outings in the snow!


----------



## z34mann

*idea*

good idea, does it have a texture to it before you put  the cord on it/


----------



## MoNofletch

Just the black wrinkle texture.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## 537

ChaseBaker said:


> Will pearson be open Monday and what time?
> 
> Chase


Normal hours Mon- Wed closed thurs. and fri for New years


----------



## alaz

MoNofletch said:


> Couldn't find the camera....used my phone.......
> I have NOT done anything with the tag ends yet. I got my para cord from THE GENERAL for a couple bucks.
> 
> Works great on the Advantage...doesn't change the grip any to me. I put mine on for cold outings in the snow!


Very nice MoNo!
I apologize if you have posted this already...but have you run it through a chrono yet?
Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## MoNofletch

Nope...not yet. No shops around me have a chrono!!


----------



## kw1

jwcatto said:


> They are called Saftey Torx. You can go to just about any hardware store and ask for them and they should have them. I know most of the guys in here are bow savy to say the least but remember that you can adjust the stops too much and it is possible to lock the bow up in theory, But I haven't done it yet:wink:


safety or tamper prof hex not a torx. ordered mine at fastenal it is a 1/8


----------



## Pride Hunter

*What?*



MoNofletch said:


> Nope...not yet. No shops around me have a chrono!!


I cant believe you have owned every bow on the market but no Chrono? Time to sweet talk the wife again.:wink:


----------



## ChaseBaker

well.. 2/3rds of Team Back-n-Black is heading south to do some business runs, and ofcourse some BOWFISHING!!

will have pics in the next few days


----------



## sfbandit

diamondback vs spoiler angle which one is the better bow


----------



## z34mann

*depends*

this will depend on which 1 you like best


----------



## asa_low12

*B stinger guys*

I just got my xl v bar in the mail as a Christmas present today. Please tell me that is supposed to come with weights and not just a bare bar. You would think for the price that it would come with at least a couple of weights or that the price would just be jacked up even more to include weights with the bar. I thought the box felt awful light to have the correct order in it. I just got a bare 12" bar with nothing on it or nothing else in the box


----------



## timbo2

asa_low12 said:


> I just got my xl v bar in the mail as a Christmas present today. Please tell me that is supposed to come with weights and not just a bare bar. You would think for the price that it would come with at least a couple of weights or that the price would just be jacked up even more to include weights with the bar. I thought the box felt awful light to have the correct order in it. I just got a bare 12" bar with nothing on it or nothing else in the box


with the short bars all you get is the bar. weights sold separately. you get 3oz. of weights with the longer front bars.


----------



## sfbandit

just got off the phone with [email protected]'s my 2010 black stealth is going to be built. lol, i know most would of went with the legend but the stealth was by far the most comfortable pearson ive ever owned. and thats what counts what we as archers shoot best. the second thing is this Pearson is building this bow out of left over parts just for me. the vibex riser w huricane cams has been out of the line-up for a few years now, i dought very seriously that another bow company would have done this for me ( hoyt, mathews, etc. ). there are bow companies and then there is PEARSON!


----------



## asa_low12

timbo2 said:


> with the short bars all you get is the bar. weights sold separately. you get 3oz. of weights with the longer front bars.


That would be extremely helpful to know when placing your order. Why in the world would you not include weights with the bar for one, and two, why would you not inform people that are about to make a purchase that their item is useless upon receipt if you do not buy the rest of the parts that are included on the product in the picture that represents it. Ordered from South Shore Archery Supply


----------



## timbo2

I believe that B-Stinger's and Lancaster's websites are the only two that state they come with no weights.


----------



## BenjaminT

advantage speed numbers:

This is what the bow did at the factory.

LH Advantage Draw Length 30 3/4"
Draw weight 65lbs
Gold Tip X cutter w/ 2 inch blazers, arrow weight- 385 grains
Speed 299 fps

Thats with a peep and string loop

I can only wonder what this bow's IBO speed will be. You figure that my arrow is 60 grains over weight of an IBO arrow and fletched!!! Ive also heard that since these cams were designed around a 28 inch draw, the longer draw cams don't make much more speed. 

Like I said, my setup was "out of the box" and since it was too fast I didn't try any tinkering.. In fact Im still wondering how exactly ill slow her down... One can only wonder what an arrow weighing 325 grains and some tuning will crank out..

I will know by Wetumpka though


----------



## kody10

thats fast man!!


----------



## vegashunter55

*Hoping I get mine.*

:zip: I've just been selected as a Pro Staff Shooter and can't wait to get my
Advantage. I'd like to have it a few weeks before the World Archery Festival.
Looking to better my 888 in BHFS last year. I think the Advantage will give me
all I could ask for.


----------



## pearson mike

vegashunter55 said:


> :zip: I've just been selected as a Pro Staff Shooter and can't wait to get my
> Advantage. I'd like to have it a few weeks before the World Archery Festival.
> Looking to better my 888 in BHFS last year. I think the Advantage will give me
> all I could ask for.


Welcome, and good luck with your shoot.


----------



## SouthShoreRat

asa_low12 said:


> I just got my xl v bar in the mail as a Christmas present today. Please tell me that is supposed to come with weights and not just a bare bar. You would think for the price that it would come with at least a couple of weights or that the price would just be jacked up even more to include weights with the bar. I thought the box felt awful light to have the correct order in it. I just got a bare 12" bar with nothing on it or nothing else in the box


asa_low12 I made a couple of posts on the other thread about v bars and weights.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Take a look at the other thread when you have time (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056524603&posted=1#post1056524603).

I have added additional info to my online store about v bars and weights. As I stated if you will shoot me a pm with your address I will send you a set of weights. And thanks again for being a South Shore Customer!

Jerry


----------



## sfbandit

anybody hog hunt south alabama, would like to know what opertunitys are avaiable public land.


----------



## BenjaminT

sfbandit said:


> anybody hog hunt south alabama, would like to know what opertunitys are avaiable public land.


I hunted upper delta wma for a span of 5 years or so and saw 4 or 5, but there was always plenty of sign, I just never persued them.


----------



## 3dextremist

Back to the top for Pearson!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Any updates on the short cams for the Advantage?


----------



## Lurch2824

Wondering if your going to put a different cable guard on the new bows. Something that doesent bite into the cables with square ends. I had to replace my cables because of the cable guard that came from the factory. 
But other than that, I love my Tx-4. I won't trade it for any other bow out that I have shot. Unless it might be a new Pearson, but I need to shoot one first.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*i*



JohnBSox said:


> Any updates on the short cams for the Advantage?


i was told they should get them middle to end of next week:sad:


----------



## kw1

im really enjoying my legend its giving my advantage a run for its money


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning all.


----------



## MoNofletch

I have NOT had any issues with my Advantage. 400 shots and counting! These Stage 1 strings are nice! I haven't had any peep rotation since I installed it!


----------



## asa_low12

JohnBSox said:


> Any updates on the short cams for the Advantage?


I called to get a total price for my advantage today and they said 2 weeks on short r2b2 cams and module cams both. Anybody have any idea what the "module" cams are? R2b2 with modules? Or totally different?


----------



## MoNofletch

Yes modular adjust R2B2 cams.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

asa_low12 said:


> I called to get a total price for my advantage today and they said 2 weeks on short r2b2 cams and module cams both. Anybody have any idea what the "module" cams are? R2b2 with modules? Or totally different?



Yes they will be a modular 2 track


----------



## ChaseBaker

Just got back from our trip down south.

First off..Thanks to Jeremy, Chris, and the crew for taking time out of their day to welcome us to the Ben Pearson Facility. Jeremy let us shoot the Legend and Advantage. All I can say is WOW! I got to learn alot about the company and its nice to see the owners of Ben Pearson on the line working on bows. Jeremy and the Team have great plans for the company and are on their way to accomplishing them!

Making the six hour detour to the plant was worth while. I am glad to wear the Ben Pearson logo on my chest!

Thanks for accepting our Team for the Ben Pearson Staff.

also..no pictures were taken.
Chase


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Advantge Gameday*

Jim Rumps at Select Archery was nice enough to post this teaser for me. Hope you all enjoy!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-Dtv4DvIo


----------



## alaz

Pride Hunter said:


> Jim Rumps at Select Archery was nice enough to post this teaser for me. Hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-Dtv4DvIo


I saw this earlier today...awesome looking bow...I guess your the lucky owner!
Congrats on the bow!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bow*

Thanks Alot. I am lucky just to be with team Pearson let alone get such a nice bow.


----------



## sfbandit

put the new pearson bows in the magazines and under them write in big bold letters ( we passed you now what ).


----------



## z34mann

*x2*



Pride Hunter said:


> Thanks Alot. I am lucky just to be with team Pearson let alone get such a nice bow.


aren't we all


----------



## pearson mike

Took the new Advantage to the range last night, and shot a clean 300 45x's.
That very good for me, because I'm not a 300 shooter. I've been shooting upper 290's with 30'ish spots.


----------



## MoNofletch

The Advantage is one of the easiest bow to shoot. I can't miss with it! 



I have noticed my Advantage is partial to heavier spine arrows.


----------



## alaz

The Advantage is a great looking bow with great specs...
I saw the wrinkle black with camo...and the orange game day with carbon limbs... can you do wrinkle black with carbon limbs? I also saw the blue riser...what other options will be available?
Thanks...
And Happy New Year!


----------



## jwcatto

I have wrikle black and carbon limbs, LOOKS SWEET. Though I would like to see some black strings on the blacked out bows, the orange and yellow is a lil too flashy


----------



## sfbandit

well the cams yes but i kinda like the flashy strings myself but all black strings being 1 color should bring cost down for the company and guys like me can have ours ( flashy colors ) made and installed later.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bows*

Have not seen many pics of the red risers.


----------



## selectarchery

alaz said:


> The Advantage is a great looking bow with great specs...
> I saw the wrinkle black with camo...and the orange game day with carbon limbs... can you do wrinkle black with carbon limbs? I also saw the blue riser...what other options will be available?
> Thanks...
> And Happy New Year!



I've got the wrinkle black with the carbon limbs...lots of compliments on it. It's very nice. Heard a rumor somewhere that you could see a sneak peek of the riser colors here: 

http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantagecolors.html

http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantage.html

http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantagegrip.html

http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantagecams.html


----------



## selectarchery

Here's a little video action on some Legend speeds from this morning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkF4Ry-OAGU

423 grain arrow - 28.5" draw length - 72# draw weight - 12 grain peep - string loop - 289 and 291 consistent speeds.:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## z34mann

*great*



pearson mike said:


> Took the new Advantage to the range last night, and shot a clean 300 45x's.
> That very good for me, because I'm not a 300 shooter. I've been shooting upper 290's with 30'ish spots.


great shooting


----------



## selectarchery

z34mann said:


> great shooting


I have to agree and sorry for not stating earlier. As soon as I read that post that's the first thing that popped in my head! Great shooting Mike - can I get some lessons when we head over to Columbus for the ATA show?!?!?

Jim


----------



## alaz

selectarchery said:


> I've got the wrinkle black with the carbon limbs...lots of compliments on it. It's very nice. Heard a rumor somewhere that you could see a sneak peek of the riser colors here:
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantagecolors.html
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantage.html
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantagegrip.html
> 
> http://www.selectarchery.com/pearsonsite/advantagecams.html



Thanks for the info. Jim and great work on the website and the videos..
They are beautiful bows...and nice speeds!
Happy New Year!


----------



## pearson mike

Thanks guys, I was really happy. 
Jim if you want to learn things the wrong way, I'd be more then happy to show you the ropes. Are you coming over by yourself, or bringing some folks with you?


----------



## vegas steve

ah mike's being too modest,he really is a good shot. i was there,he shot his advantage very well. mike even offered to let me shoot his new toy,drawed like silk,awesome grip,well balanced.


----------



## selectarchery

pearson mike said:


> Thanks guys, I was really happy.
> Jim if you want to learn things the wrong way, I'd be more then happy to show you the ropes. Are you coming over by yourself, or bringing some folks with you?



I'll be rolling into Columbus with 7 of my staff members. 

Here's Tom doing another Legend video (he'll be there at the ATA show). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1APwz5fAb0M


----------



## beardown

Select Archery is doing a great job. Great video! We wish all of you a blessed NEW YEAR from Ben Pearson Archery.


----------



## ChaseBaker

beardown said:


> Select Archery is doing a great job. Great video! We wish all of you a blessed NEW YEAR from Ben Pearson Archery.


happy new year todd.. we missed you Monday.


----------



## MoNofletch

I need to move further south!


----------



## pearson mike

I hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable evening. We ate good food, with good friends, and raised a glass or two. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## 537

Happy New Year to everyone. May God bless each and everyone of you in the New Year.


----------



## MoNofletch

I feel blessed, but not as I would with another 2010 Pearson (hint hint)


----------



## sfbandit

would that hint be a stealth2


----------



## MoNofletch

No..I don't have that kind of pull......lol! I wish!!



I am loving this Advantage!


----------



## z34mann

*mono*

did you use any glue or anything to hold the rope tight


----------



## tiner64

hey Jim :


*** what changes will be made on the "Legend" cams ??? will they still remain same as the R2B2 in over-all (shape/design) ??? 

sorry if I missed the info. 

thanks & take care


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> did you use any glue or anything to hold the rope tight


 No glue just wrapped tight!


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

thanks looks great


----------



## pearson mike

How many of you guys going make it to the ATA?


----------



## bhtr3d

pearson mike said:


> how many of you guys going make it to the ata?


me


----------



## Saleen S281

*Advantage*

I'm really looking forward to getting my blue advantage:tongue:


----------



## kody10

Saleen S281 said:


> I'm really looking forward to getting my blue advantage:tongue:


make sure u post some pics when u get it set up


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

I finally got my correctly spined arrows cut...WOW! What a difference it makes!!! This bow shoots even better! I am now shooting 7595 XT Hunter's. The Advantage loves heavier spine!


----------



## bigbassbuck

Heyguys!!! we need a Pearson dealer here in central ohio,there are some guys wanting too shoot these beasts,but no place to try them out


----------



## dabishop_57

How's everyone shooting?


----------



## z34mann

*pretty good*

pretty good but i bet I shoot better when i get the advantage:darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseBaker

bigbassbuck said:


> Heyguys!!! we need a Pearson dealer here in central ohio,there are some guys wanting too shoot these beasts,but no place to try them out


Any staffers around the area who could lend a helping hand to these guys?


----------



## pearson mike

We had a shop ready to sign, but backed out last minute. We're working on another one that looks promising. If they don't pick it up, then I'll go back in business, and start selling them myself.


----------



## kw1

going to take both my babies to the range this morning and give them the once over


----------



## ChaseBaker

mourning pearson shooters!


----------



## z34mann

*morning*

morning


----------



## South Man

I'm up...passing the coffee! :darkbeer:


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning All,
Well, It finally happened: TARGET PANIC!

I would not wish this stuff on anyone. I felt it coming towards the end of last years 3d season and now it is here in full force. I can hold like a stone, Pin sitting dead center in the x-ring, and then WHAMMY, arrow hits 6" left, next arrow, 6" low, next arrow, ???? 

This is the worst feeling in the world, I LOVE archery more than a man should and this stuff has me wanting to throw all of my gear in the garbage. 

I have been working on it using a "Safe draw" ( Thanks [email protected]) and it is getting better but it is still FAR away from being fixed. I used to pride myself in shooting right up there with the top shooters, right now I would be lucky to hold a 6" group at 40yds 

Either way, Happy new years to all and I look forward to seeing you in FL in Feb.


----------



## asa_low12

jwcatto said:


> Good Morning All,
> Well, It finally happened: TARGET PANIC!
> 
> I would not wish this stuff on anyone. I felt it coming towards the end of last years 3d season and now it is here in full force. I can hold like a stone, Pin sitting dead center in the x-ring, and then WHAMMY, arrow hits 6" left, next arrow, 6" low, next arrow, ????
> 
> This is the worst feeling in the world, I LOVE archery more than a man should and this stuff has me wanting to throw all of my gear in the garbage.
> 
> I have been working on it using a "Safe draw" ( Thanks [email protected]) and it is getting better but it is still FAR away from being fixed. I used to pride myself in shooting right up there with the top shooters, right now I would be lucky to hold a 6" group at 40yds
> 
> Either way, Happy new years to all and I look forward to seeing you in FL in Feb.



I gave myself a little case of it before deer season with my wrist strap release. SOLUTION= Just quit jerking the trigger. I lightened the trigger and just concentrated. Problem solved. It never did affect my back tension release though


----------



## z34mann

*time*

time for lots of blank baleing works wonders for me. good luck that stuff sucks


----------



## uabdave

*website*

When is Pearson gonna get their website back up. It is down now..."closed". But even when it was up, it only had old stuff on it. 

dave


----------



## MoBuzzCut

uabdave said:


> When is Pearson gonna get their website back up. It is down now..."closed". But even when it was up, it only had old stuff on it.
> 
> dave



If it is down right now that Means they are working on it. It will be going live real soon


----------



## Edavies30

jwcatto said:


> Good Morning All,
> Well, It finally happened: TARGET PANIC!
> 
> I would not wish this stuff on anyone. I felt it coming towards the end of last years 3d season and now it is here in full force. I can hold like a stone, Pin sitting dead center in the x-ring, and then WHAMMY, arrow hits 6" left, next arrow, 6" low, next arrow, ????
> 
> This is the worst feeling in the world, I LOVE archery more than a man should and this stuff has me wanting to throw all of my gear in the garbage.
> 
> I have been working on it using a "Safe draw" ( Thanks [email protected]) and it is getting better but it is still FAR away from being fixed. I used to pride myself in shooting right up there with the top shooters, right now I would be lucky to hold a 6" group at 40yds
> 
> Either way, Happy new years to all and I look forward to seeing you in FL in Feb.


The best way to fix target panic is shooting at a blank bail. Shoot about 4 feet away. Have your arrow aimed at the center of the bail and close your eyes.Using back tension ,good form,have the release go off and follow through. It will take time in front of the bail to cure this. Don't shoot at any targets. Your conscience mind is trying to do 2 things at once (aim,release). Aiming is the only thing the conscience mind can do> the subconscience mind can do many things at once. Train your subconscience the release end on the blank bail. Its always the smart people that get target panic. 


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHER P.S.A./FURY X D and D ARCHERY INSTRUCTION


----------



## BTECHBISH

z34mann said:


> time for lots of blank baleing works wonders for me. good luck that stuff sucks


blank baleing definiatly helped me that and a very light setting on my back tension once you lose the panic you can set it up a little but I found when you don't know she'll fly you can panic ahead of time...good luck my friend.


----------



## pabowman

*and*

And when you are blank baleing... do it with your eyes closed or your sight off.. or both... if you have nothing to aim at, you can concentrate on your shot.


----------



## ChaseBaker

bump it up... keeping it off page 2


----------



## MoNofletch

998 shots on my Advantage and I have NO issues. The peep is still were I left it. No serving separation at all. Stage 1 strings are incredible!


----------



## dabishop_57

MoNofletch said:


> 998 shots on my Advantage and I have NO issues. The peep is still were I left it. No serving separation at all. Stage 1 strings are incredible!


Same here


----------



## Pearsonwonder

throwing back TTT for ya Jeremy


----------



## bhtr3d

But just a week til the ata  and a month till the start of the 3d national season


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Any cam updates this week? ASA Federation season starts on Sunday for me, then state 3D the next week.


----------



## 442fps

Got my first Advantages today , made one ready to shoot , throwed the sight , arrow rest and stabilizer on , a fast eyeball tuning with the skinny outdoor shafts , McKinney 2 , and went to our indoor shooting lanes .

After a couple of rounds for the sight setting i shot a Vegas round , did a 300/20 , then i made some minor changes on the stabilizing system and shot a 300/25 .

I personally still think the grip isn't pretty , but i don't care any more , the bow holds and shoots like a dream , only thing that i don't like is the high letoff , not used to that , i tried to change the position of the draw stops , then is saw the screws , what the hell ist that ? 

I don't have such a tool here in Europe ukey:

But i'm sure that Jeremy can help me out :wink:


----------



## bhtr3d

442fps said:


> Got my first Advantages today , made one ready to shoot , throwed the sight , arrow rest and stabilizer on , a fast eyeball tuning with the skinny outdoor shafts , McKinney 2 , and went to our indoor shooting lanes .
> 
> After a couple of rounds for the sight setting i shot a Vegas round , did a 300/20 , then i made some minor changes on the stabilizing system and shot a 300/25 .
> 
> I personally still think the grip isn't pretty , but i don't care any more , the bow holds and shoots like a dream , only thing that i don't like is the high letoff , not used to that , i tried to change the position of the draw stops , then is saw the screws , what the hell ist that ?
> 
> I don't have such a tool here in Europe ukey:
> 
> But i'm sure that Jeremy can help me out :wink:


You can get those at the PX store they are just call tamper bolts


----------



## bhtr3d

JohnBSox said:


> Any cam updates this week? ASA Federation season starts on Sunday for me, then state 3D the next week.


have a great time at Everlglades....>I hope that they have a great turn out and all.

Most of us that are in around north central Fla will be at the ASA qualifier that weekend in daytona..


----------



## MoNofletch

Pearson is going to owe me if this keeps up!

28 yards......1st and 2nd shot of the night.


----------



## alaz

Nice shooting John...
And the bow looks great!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I'm assuming everyone else is having problems on the Pearson forum as well? Looking forward to the new site.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

JohnBSox said:


> I'm assuming everyone else is having problems on the Pearson forum as well? Looking forward to the new site.


Yeah It is being worked on


----------



## ChaseBaker

can't wait to see the new site


----------



## pearson mike

MoNofletch said:


> Pearson is going to owe me if this keeps up!
> 
> 28 yards......1st and 2nd shot of the night.


Nice shot...I'm really liking mine also.


----------



## MoNofletch

Thanks Mike. You will be hard pressed to find a better bow than the Advantage. :wink:


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning all,
I hope everyone is staying warm out there.

The Target Panic is getting better. For some reason I am flicking my bow hand to make the release go off. Wierd but thats whats going on. I may have found a temporary answer though. With the cold weather out, I put on a glove to keep my hand warm and had to replace two nocks on my first 5 arrows from 40 yds. I guess the padding is just enough to take the bump out before it gets to the bow. Hopefully this will buy me enough time to get it ironed out properly. I have my first 3d of the season this weekend and will let yall know how it goes. 

Keep up the good work,
Catto


----------



## z34mann

*good luck*

good luck


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

ttt


----------



## 537

jwcatto said:


> Good Morning all,
> I hope everyone is staying warm out there.
> 
> The Target Panic is getting better. For some reason I am flicking my bow hand to make the release go off. Wierd but thats whats going on. I may have found a temporary answer though. With the cold weather out, I put on a glove to keep my hand warm and had to replace two nocks on my first 5 arrows from 40 yds. I guess the padding is just enough to take the bump out before it gets to the bow. Hopefully this will buy me enough time to get it ironed out properly. I have my first 3d of the season this weekend and will let yall know how it goes.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> Catto



Hang in there Justin, It only gets better from here


----------



## 442fps

@jwcatto

i don't know which release type you are using , yesterday i tried a Carter Squeeze me with my Advantage , and it works great .


----------



## kw1

hey jeremy are you or any of the guys coming up to the ata show if so get ahold of me maybe we can go shoot lol


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson*

Back up.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*pics*

here some addys with a different look


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*another*

good one


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*oh yeah*

and my addy


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*sorry*

about some of the pics don t get it why it is all distorted ??? did not do this before when i posted


----------



## South Man

Nice rig! Are these strings colored brn, blk and gray?


----------



## dabishop_57

back to the top


----------



## z34mann

*fair*

no fair you got 3:tongue:



they all look sweet:teeth:


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Wes you can send one of those down here, just not the wrong handed one.


----------



## MoNofletch

Nice bow Wes. *ALMOST* as nice as mine!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*colors*



South Man said:


> Nice rig! Are these strings colored brn, blk and gray?



white / bronze / black with .14 bronze halo


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*john*



MoNofletch said:


> Nice bow Wes. *ALMOST* as nice as mine!


i try my hardest to keep up with you but it is hard catch you skinny guys that is why i learned to shoot so i don t have to run lol


----------



## kravguy

Are legends shipping yet?


----------



## kw1

kravguy said:


> Are legends shipping yet?


got mine x-mas eve


----------



## alaz

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> and my addy


Wes...awesome looking bows...beautiful strings!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## team_TRX

Got my Legend Tuesday!!! Great looking bow.


----------



## ChaseBaker

I think I have decided to go with Legend in Wrinkle Black finish.


----------



## MoNofletch

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> i try my hardest to keep up with you but it is hard catch you *skinny* guys that is why i learned to shoot so i don t have to run lol


Um...skinny.......nope...not here!:thumbs_up


----------



## 442fps

Ready to go :

Equipped with a Shibuya Sight , Viper Scope , TT SS1 rest , Premier XL , Deaedcenter V-Var and side stabilizers .


----------



## 442fps

More :


----------



## alaz

Very nice set up!


----------



## z34mann

*looks great*

that is a great looking advantage


----------



## [email protected]

*Advantage*

Just got phone call from the pro shop my advantage is waiting on me...Cant wait.


----------



## 20ftup

ttt


----------



## beardown

I think most will find on the Ben Pearson Advantage that back weights will change compared to most other Bows. The Left side will very a little due to the weight distribution in the riser. Don't mean to sound like I know every thing but when I was involved in shooting it during R & D. I did take left side back weights off and ended up being a slight difference from the right side back weights. Almost even balance. I am right handed and this does change from one shooter to the next.


----------



## vegashunter55

*My Advantage update*

I spoke to Pearson today and was told that the mod. cams for the Advantage arrived yesterday for a # of DLs. I hope that within the next week or two I'll receive my Advantage. I need to to get acquainted with it before the Vegas Shoot in Feb.


----------



## MikeTN

beardown said:


> I think most will find on the Ben Pearson Advantage that back weights will change compared to most other Bows. The Left side will very a little due to the weight distribution in the riser. Don't mean to sound like I know every thing but when I was involved in shooting it during R & D. I did take left side back weights off and ended up being a slight difference from the right side back weights. Almost even balance. I am right handed and this does change from one shooter to the next.


In playing with mine, I am running even amounts on left and right bars as well- balances better there for me. 

I started with just a left bar, but was getting a little kick at the shot. Put the right bar on and kick went away. Also held a little better for me.

Still playing with weights...

I'm running a 33" B-Stinger Premiere up front with 8 oz and 6oz each V Bar....

First half of the 5 spot round last night it held dead steady- my pin didn't move. Second half I was getting tired.... (We also only had 4 shooters, so no rest between ends).

I've got to try taking some weight off it to see how it does- that amount was where it held the best for me though.

What length and weight stabs and bars are the rest of you running?


----------



## MoNofletch

I just have an 8" Stealth on mine and it hold like a dream. I did buy a set of rear bars for it, but need a V bracket...who has an extra?


----------



## pabowman

*weights*

Right now i'm running a 34.5 inch Doinker up front with a litte over an ounce on it, and out back i have a 8 inch Doinker V bar with 2 stainless dawg weights on it... I was killin the x ring last night with it. Ended up shooting a 596 with 46 x's... the dot just sits there. very little movement:darkbeer:


----------



## kody10

c'mon people. we cant have the best and oldest bow company in the world on the second page! bump for pearson


----------



## beardown

beardown said:


> I think most will find on the Ben Pearson Advantage that back weights will change compared to most other Bows. The Left side will very a little due to the weight distribution in the riser. Don't mean to sound like I know every thing but when I was involved in shooting it during R & D. I did take left side back weights off and ended up being a slight difference from the right side back weights. Almost even balance. I am right handed and this does change from one shooter to the next.


Just want to make sure I make my point clear, even amout of back weights seem to work on the Advantage the best balanced bow I have ever owned. Noticed some pic's with more weight on one side and I know how all of us get things stuck in our minds and don't change. My goal is to make everyone aware of this bows balance is cool. Todd


----------



## aubowman

I just wanted to say Hello to everyone since I'm new to the staff this year. 
I will be shooting in HC in ASA, so I hope to you meet several of you who are shooting in that class. I want to say thanks to Todd for accepting me to the staff. 
On the Advantage my arrived to my office last week. I arrived Monday and found it when I seen it I was very excited. When I opened it man it was red. As you can see in my user name AU that wasn't a good thing especially when I have blue and orange stings coming for it. I call and the service was absolutly great. They pick up the bow and I should have my blue one this coming week. 

I look forward to meeting all of you around the shoots. I will be at several this year. 
To Todd and Jeremy, I'm a team player and where every I can do just let me know.


----------



## aleway

Anybody know if 26.5 dl is ready?


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d

aubowman said:


> I just wanted to say Hello to everyone since I'm new to the staff this year.
> I will be shooting in HC in ASA, so I hope to you meet several of you who are shooting in that class. I want to say thanks to Todd for accepting me to the staff.
> On the Advantage my arrived to my office last week. I arrived Monday and found it when I seen it I was very excited. When I opened it man it was red. As you can see in my user name AU that wasn't a good thing especially when I have blue and orange stings coming for it. I call and the service was absolutly great. They pick up the bow and I should have my blue one this coming week.
> 
> I look forward to meeting all of you around the shoots. I will be at several this year.
> To Todd and Jeremy, I'm a team player and where every I can do just let me know.



That's great...... We need to get some clubs up in the panhandle into the ASA Federation ....shoot qualifiers ..compete for shooter of the year awards and monies.


----------



## pabowman

*getting better*

Getting better everytime. tonight i shot a 598 with 42 X's. i cant seem to figure out something though. For some reason when my dot is steady in the X, i shoot a 10, and when my dot floats everywhere but the X, its an inside out X... its odd but it seems to work... :darkbeer:


----------



## BenjaminT

pabowman said:


> Getting better everytime. tonight i shot a 598 with 42 X's. i cant seem to figure out something though. For some reason when my dot is steady in the X, i shoot a 10, and when my dot floats everywhere but the X, its an inside out X... its odd but it seems to work... :darkbeer:


Lol yea i seam to be doing that too.. Cant really explain it.. It kinda makes me worry about the future though


----------



## beardown

Motion is Correction it should float.


----------



## BenjaminT

beardown said:


> Motion is Correction it should float.


Good point, btw mr todd, that string is doing very well. 1289 shots so far and absolutely no signs of wear and the peep is in the same spot as it has been since day one. Very impressed


----------



## z34mann

*kc shoot out*

the kc shoot out is coming up and i sure hope to have my advantage, to take up there to it. any1 else going to the kc shoot out.


----------



## pearson mike

I've been shooting the Advantage pretty much bare bones, and really like it.
After reading all your posts on adding wt. I tried it. Wow, it holds even better.
I going to keep playing with it, to see what works best for me. Thanks guys


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> the kc shoot out is coming up and i sure hope to have my advantage, to take up there to it. any1 else going to the kc shoot out.


When? I'd like to journey that way and shoot!


----------



## z34mann

*kc shoot out*



MoNofletch said:


> When? I'd like to journey that way and shoot!


it is jan 23 & 24. you can find all the info you need in the regional section. its a pretty good shoot, not near what it was in the past but several states come in for this 1


----------



## MoBuzzCut

z34mann said:


> the kc shoot out is coming up and i sure hope to have my advantage, to take up there to it. any1 else going to the kc shoot out.


We will me be there my daughter is shooting it.


----------



## aleway

Has anybody got there shooter shirts? I was wondering what they looked like.


----------



## 537

aleway said:


> Has anybody got there shooter shirts? I was wondering what they looked like.


Shooter shirts will be be going out when we get back from the trade show. Hats are supposed to be in around the end of the month.


----------



## 537

I just thought I would take some time before the ATA show gets started to give you guys an update. The Legend cams are in and are looking great. Our machinist is cutting the modules now and we should have draw lengths from 27" -31.5" by the week we come back from the trade show. The 26 and 26.5 " use the mini cam and they should follow close behind.

Keep up the good work, I love to hear about all the great shooting going on with the Advantage. 


I would also like to publicly thank Todd White(Team Pearson Pro Staff Coordinator) and all of theTeam Pearson Pro Staff for the great work you are doing. We are hearing from one dealer after another how good you guys are doing. I worked for Ben Pearson Archery for 7 years as an employee and we have never had this kind of response from our shooters and dealers. 

I know that much of this is possible only because of Todd and the quality of shooters he has assembled for our staff in the coming season.


God Bless and Shoot Straight


----------



## derrick hobson

*Pearson*

Jeremy here is a little feedback from how my Legend is doing. Not bad for near zero windchill here in Indiana. The Legend is amazing ,very shootable,forgiving,fast,shock free,balanced,solid, as good as it gets! Thanks!


----------



## 4mrpro

*2010 NFAA Southwest Indoor Sectional*

I shot the Southwest Indoor Sectional, over the weekend. We shoot two Vegas rounds. I shot a 597 out of 600, with my new advantage. Our new bow really is catching eyes, here in Utah. I hope that I will be able to get our product into one of our shops.


----------



## BenjaminT

derrick hobson said:


> Jeremy here is a little feedback from how my Legend is doing. Not bad for near zero windchill here in Indiana. The Legend is amazing ,very shootable,forgiving,fast,shock free,balanced,solid, as good as it gets! Thanks!


wow thats real good shooting. :thumbs_up Guess you and monofletch will be writing yall's bill to Pearson up together. lol. Not sure how Pearson is gonna make any money this year if they keep having to dish out money to pay for arrows..


----------



## pearson mike

derrick hobson said:


> Jeremy here is a little feedback from how my Legend is doing. Not bad for near zero windchill here in Indiana. The Legend is amazing ,very shootable,forgiving,fast,shock free,balanced,solid, as good as it gets! Thanks!


Very Nice.


----------



## 16414

ttt


----------



## kody10

derrick hobson said:


> Jeremy here is a little feedback from how my Legend is doing. Not bad for near zero windchill here in Indiana. The Legend is amazing ,very shootable,forgiving,fast,shock free,balanced,solid, as good as it gets! Thanks!


great shooting!!!


----------



## kw1

the advantage did me some good yesterday shot 9 up on indoor shoot. advantage and legend are getting alot of looks and good comments when i let people shoot them hope to see more in central ohio soon:thumbs_up


----------



## kw1

here is a yellow one that afriend of mine that was on there staff a couple of years ago give me he also give me a black one


----------



## kw1

kw1 said:


> here is a yellow one that afriend of mine that was on there staff a couple of years ago give me he also give me a black one


thats my legend hanging on the wall behind me man am i lucky i have a 29 in. draw got them both early


----------



## selectarchery

Checked out www.benpearson.com yet? Looks like a new look

Will be transferring to different servers over the next couple of days and installing vbulletin updates asap!!!


----------



## Lurch2824

Lets keep this up top...


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*ad*

nice looking ad in the asa mag


----------



## selectarchery

z34mann said:


> nice looking ad in the asa mag


Is there a link to it? I'd love to see it, but don't get that magazine. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## z34mann

*sorry*

idk of one sorry, just seen it in the mag.


----------



## z34mann

*website*

so is the website done now or is there still more to come


----------



## ChaseBaker

z34mann said:


> so is the website done now or is there still more to come


x2!


----------



## kevro7

Nice looking website. I was looking at the legend and it has draw lengths available out to 30". Will it be available in a 31" draw when the new modules are done? I sure hope so.


----------



## derrick hobson

Tell you the truth I dont mind busting arrows,just wish I could do it on every shot.


----------



## bhtr3d

selectarchery said:


> Is there a link to it? I'd love to see it, but don't get that magazine. Thanks,
> Jim


IF your an ASA member you get it. 

the name of the ASA meg is whiitetail journal 


There is also a full page ad for the Pearson bows in the ASA tour guild


----------



## selectarchery

z34mann said:


> so is the website done now or is there still more to come


We will be rolling out some forum changes and there are some pages that will be updated as well. How do you like it so far?


----------



## pearson mike

The Pearson booth is all set up at the ATA. Ready to move some bows.
I picked up everyones shooter shirts today. They look good.
If I get a chance on Tuesday, I'll post a picture.


----------



## MoNofletch

Shirts... I can't wait!


----------



## MoNofletch

Site looks awesome Jim! Good job! :thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*looks good*



selectarchery said:


> We will be rolling out some forum changes and there are some pages that will be updated as well. How do you like it so far?


i think it looks good, How bout a page of pics? more pics of the line up to. but I like the riser in diff colors, its much better then a square of color that never told me a thing. great work jim:thumbs_up


----------



## aleway

pearson mike said:


> The Pearson booth is all set up at the ATA. Ready to move some bows.
> I picked up everyones shooter shirts today. They look good.
> If I get a chance on Tuesday, I'll post a picture.


What color were they?


----------



## ChaseBaker

aleway said:


> What color were they?


when I was at the factory Jeremy said they were gonna be Orange.:thumbs_up


----------



## pearson mike

Yes. they are orange.


----------



## pearson mike

Jim, the site looks good. I'll see ya later this week.


----------



## aubowman

selectarchery said:


> Checked out www.benpearson.com yet? Looks like a new look
> 
> Will be transferring to different servers over the next couple of days and installing vbulletin updates asap!!!



The new site looks good.


----------



## Lurch2824

Have a question for anybody who might know. Are the R2B2 cams faster or slower in the Legend? I know there's a new cam out in them now and I was just wondering which one was the faster of the 2?


----------



## kody10

i heard they are gonna be the same. same draw force and curve.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Orange*



pearson mike said:


> Yes. they are orange.


Too Cool!


----------



## vegashunter55

*Web site looks Goooood!*

I just browsed the web site last night. Glad to see it looking so good. I can now direct all my friends to it to show off the new bows. I can't wait till my Advantage arrives. That Mothwing Orange is out of this world.:thumbs_up


----------



## timberjack

I know one thing fla is only about 3 weeks away and this alaska like weather here in alabama has put a kink in my shooting us warm weather guys have a hard time shooting in below freezing weather i made it thru about 20 arrows this morning it was all i could take


----------



## Texas Shooter

Just shot an all time personal best x-count score at league night with the new Advantage. I Love this bow. You guys at Double G Archery in Georgetown Tx rock! Won a big ol' bucket full of nickels too! Thanks guys. See y'all next Tuesday. Bring your nickels....heh heh.


----------



## z34mann

*great*



Texas Shooter said:


> Just shot an all time personal best x-count score at league night with the new Advantage. I Love this bow. You guys at Double G Archery in Georgetown Tx rock! Won a big ol' bucket full of nickels too! Thanks guys. See y'all next Tuesday. Bring your nickels....heh heh.


great job:smile:


----------



## pearson mike

These success stories are awesome, way to go guys.


----------



## aubowman

bumping it back to the top!


----------



## z34mann

*pic*

can we get a pic of the new shirts?:thumbs_up


----------



## kody10

and a pic of the booth at the ata show?


----------



## aleway

z34mann said:


> can we get a pic of the new shirts?:thumbs_up


x2


----------



## z34mann

*good idea*



kody10 said:


> and a pic of the booth at the ata show?


good idea me to


----------



## ChaseBaker

There is a pic in the genral archery disscussion that has the Pearson Booth in it


----------



## kody10

i seen the thread but i couldnt find one of pearson in it


----------



## djsasa




----------



## pearson mike

Heare's a picture from the shooting lanes. You can see one shirt in the background. I'll try and get some better pictures today


----------



## z34mann

*nice*

i bet i don't look near as good in mine as those to lovely ladies:mg:

thats a nice rack in the for ground:shade: 

but since they had extra they should a sent me the orange 1


----------



## aubowman

I'm glad the shirt are going to be orange. With a blue riser and matching strings. The color couldn't be any better. Can't want to see them up close.


----------



## asa_low12

Anybody know if the module cams (27") are done for the advantage yet? I'm ready to order tommorow but i'm tight on money and wasn't going to rush the order if the cams aren't ready.


----------



## MoNofletch

z34mann said:


> i bet i don't look near as good in mine as those to lovely ladies:mg:
> 
> thats a nice rack in the for ground:shade:
> 
> but since they had extra they should a sent me the orange 1



I thought you said something else! I did a double take! :tape2: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## z34mann

*lol*



MoNofletch said:


> I thought you said something else! I did a double take! :tape2: :set1_rolf2:


i did make a funny i did i did:focus:


----------



## pearson mike

The show is going great. The response from the dealers, is awesome.:wav:


----------



## z34mann

*great*



pearson mike said:


> The show is going great. The response from the dealers, is awesome.:wav:


thats great


----------



## Brent Gandy

asa_low12 said:


> Anybody know if the module cams (27") are done for the advantage yet? I'm ready to order tommorow but i'm tight on money and wasn't going to rush the order if the cams aren't ready.



They are not done yet


----------



## MoNofletch

I just Jaxed up my Advantage.........


Monsterjax....Slipjax..Rizorjax...and a Mac Daddy stopper on the suppressor!


----------



## alaz

MoNofletch said:


> I just Jaxed up my Advantage.........
> 
> 
> Monsterjax....Slipjax..Rizorjax...and a Mac Daddy stopper on the suppressor!


wow...you were not kidding!...
Looks good!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Show*



pearson mike said:


> The show is going great. The response from the dealers, is awesome.:wav:


Wish you could load your display up and come to the Iowa Deer Classic the first weekend of March. It has become one of the greatest deer shows in the country and more and more bow companies are starting to have booths there.


----------



## bhtr3d

Well, All I have go to say is....IF you haven't had a chance to shoot the Advantage.......YOU NEED TO.... SMOOTH and ROCK SOLID just to give a few points.

Stage 1 stings are very tight and don't look for a hint of string seoperation. 

I shot a lot of bows this past weekend....and I will have to say the Advantage is in the top to be contended with.


----------



## bhtr3d

ttt


----------



## kody10

any pics of the shirts and hats yet?


----------



## kw1

mike did you keep a xl shirt for i will pick it up.


----------



## firemanbrown

Hi Guys and Gals, I am the new Pearson Rep for Michigan. If any one has Michigan shops they would like me to talk with just shoot me a P.M.. Thanks and hope to meet other Pearson lovers like myself, Dan.


----------



## waylonb19

Pride Hunter said:


> Wish you could load your display up and come to the Iowa Deer Classic the first weekend of March. It has become one of the greatest deer shows in the country and more and more bow companies are starting to have booths there.


YES...how about you guys do that. I would love to get the chance to see the new line.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> mike did you keep a xl shirt for i will pick it up.


I didn't even think about it, sorry. I could have just run over to Sue's with it and shot some arrows at the same time.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> I didn't even think about it, sorry. I could have just run over to Sue's with it and shot some arrows at the same time.


see how ya are well i should be over there tomorrow anyways if you get a chance we shoot at 1


----------



## pabowman

*Advantage*

Shot my second 300 round ever on friday night. Shot a 300 with 55 x's. This bow just makes it seem effortless. So far thats 2 300's, one with 54 x's and one with 55 x's. And a little earlier in the week, I came as close to robinhooding a pin nock as you can get, busted the second arrow up pretty good and bent the pin on the other arrow up to bad to shoot again, and that was at 50 yards. I hope everyone else is enjoying the shootablity of the Advantage as much as I am. I am also shooting the best Vegas round scores that I have ever shot too.:shade:


----------



## alaz

pabowman said:


> Shot my second 300 round ever on friday night. Shot a 300 with 55 x's. This bow just makes it seem effortless. So far thats 2 300's, one with 54 x's and one with 55 x's. And a little earlier in the week, I came as close to robinhooding a pin nock as you can get, busted the second arrow up pretty good and bent the pin on the other arrow up to bad to shoot again, and that was at 50 yards. I hope everyone else is enjoying the shootablity of the Advantage as much as I am. I am also shooting the best Vegas round scores that I have ever shot too.:shade:


Awesome shooting!


----------



## MoNofletch

I want to see the shirts and hats also!


----------



## pearson mike

Here you go....


----------



## pearson mike

pabowman said:


> Shot my second 300 round ever on friday night. Shot a 300 with 55 x's. This bow just makes it seem effortless. So far thats 2 300's, one with 54 x's and one with 55 x's. And a little earlier in the week, I came as close to robinhooding a pin nock as you can get, busted the second arrow up pretty good and bent the pin on the other arrow up to bad to shoot again, and that was at 50 yards. I hope everyone else is enjoying the shootablity of the Advantage as much as I am. I am also shooting the best Vegas round scores that I have ever shot too.:shade:


Very nice shooting


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

pabowman said:


> Shot my second 300 round ever on friday night. Shot a 300 with 55 x's. This bow just makes it seem effortless. So far thats 2 300's, one with 54 x's and one with 55 x's. And a little earlier in the week, I came as close to robinhooding a pin nock as you can get, busted the second arrow up pretty good and bent the pin on the other arrow up to bad to shoot again, and that was at 50 yards. I hope everyone else is enjoying the shootablity of the Advantage as much as I am. I am also shooting the best Vegas round scores that I have ever shot too.:shade:


Great shooting pabowman! Not shooting the Advantage yet, but I hope it is real soon! Waiting this long has been making me antsy! That and I have no problem shooting my Z34 another year. It did well for me again this weekend. Won the Florida Archery Association Unmarked 3D Championship by 40 in Bowhunter Freestyle.


----------



## ChaseBaker

pearson mike said:


> Here you go....


sweet!!

lovin the color the style of hat


----------



## pabowman

*not too bad*



JohnBSox said:


> Great shooting pabowman! Not shooting the Advantage yet, but I hope it is real soon! Waiting this long has been making me antsy! That and I have no problem shooting my Z34 another year. It did well for me again this weekend. Won the Florida Archery Association Unmarked 3D Championship by 40 in Bowhunter Freestyle.


you dont seem to be shooting that bad yourself... it sounds like you are teaching them boys a lesson down there. How close to gainsville are you? i have a turkey hunt in march in Alachua (about 20 minutes from gainsville)


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

pabowman said:


> you dont seem to be shooting that bad yourself... it sounds like you are teaching them boys a lesson down there. How close to gainsville are you? i have a turkey hunt in march in Alachua (about 20 minutes from gainsville)


About 4-5 hours drive. I'm in Palm Beach County, Florida. Have fun on that hunt. Are you bowhunting it? My goal for the year is to get a turkey with my Pearson.


----------



## bow1966

Joined the staff last week looking foward to getting the Advantage.Also getting them in my shop in Amherst Va.We need a change in the area somthing new can't wait.Thank's


----------



## z34mann

*to cool*



pearson mike said:


> Here you go....


these are to cool


----------



## z34mann

*great*



JohnBSox said:


> About 4-5 hours drive. I'm in Palm Beach County, Florida. Have fun on that hunt. Are you bowhunting it? My goal for the year is to get a turkey with my Pearson.


great shooting guys, you guys are doing great things, im trying but i don't seem to be able to get out of my own way. but I ll get there


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Shirts, and hats look awesome


----------



## Brent Gandy

JohnBSox said:


> Great shooting pabowman! Not shooting the Advantage yet, but I hope it is real soon! Waiting this long has been making me antsy! That and I have no problem shooting my Z34 another year. It did well for me again this weekend. Won the Florida Archery Association Unmarked 3D Championship by 40 in Bowhunter Freestyle.


That's awesome shooting John, congrats! Wish I could have been there. 

Brent


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Brent Gandy said:


> That's awesome shooting John, congrats! Wish I could have been there.
> 
> Brent


I wish you could have too. Turnout was pretty low overall, but we had a few more shooters in Bowhunter Freestyle than normal. All I know is I've got to get an Advantage in my hands because, too many people are asking about my Z34 and even though she shoots awesome, she's seen better days!


----------



## kody10

the shirts and hats look great!


----------



## MoNofletch

Yes the hats and shirts look good!


----------



## bhtr3d

JohnBSox said:


> I wish you could have too. Turnout was pretty low overall, but we had a few more shooters in Bowhunter Freestyle than normal. All I know is I've got to get an Advantage in my hands because, too many people are asking about my Z34 and even though she shoots awesome, she's seen better days!



Great shooting , John..........I also was not there. I was at the ATA show.... This coming weekend is where everyone around central fl will be at Daytona for the 2nd ASA qualiifier


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Can we get an update on when bows will shipping? Getting a little jittery!


----------



## bersh

firemanbrown said:


> Hi Guys and Gals, I am the new Pearson Rep for Michigan. If any one has Michigan shops they would like me to talk with just shoot me a P.M.. Thanks and hope to meet other Pearson lovers like myself, Dan.


How about making a trip up to the U.P. and getting a dealer or two on board. Indian Country Sports in L'Anse would be a good place to start.

Thanks.


----------



## z34mann

*favor*

would you'll go to the regional section and in the northern and look up a post called trophys, and let me know what you'll think of them


----------



## Pride Hunter

*up*

The shirts look awsome. Wish I lived a little further south so I could shoot some 3D with you guys but with the deer here in Iowa would be hard to move south!


----------



## BenjaminT

you guys are lucky to already be shootin 3-d, here in alabama everyone is focused on deer hunting. gainesville will be my first 3-d of the year.


----------



## kody10

plus they get to shoot spot tourneys. we dont have any around here. i dont think anywhere even has an indoor 20 yard range


----------



## asa_low12

JohnBSox said:


> Can we get an update on when bows will shipping? Getting a little jittery!


Me too. I am gonna go crazy before I get mine. Got an email saying 27" is giving them more trouble than any others. What's your dl?

Has anybody shot the adv with the string suppressor off of it?


----------



## mathewsk

saw a very special red advantage over the weekend!! It also had the new moded cams on it... The red is definately a sharp color on the advantage... Hope to shoot a legend very soon... Heard good things about it...:darkbeer:


----------



## MoNofletch

I have had my Advantage since they shipped the first round. Best bow I have ever shot. I have owned a truck load in my time, but this one is pretty special! I can not get over how nice it holds on target.


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## sfbandit

well i had to cancel my spring bear hunt. my wife has major back problems right now and more than likely will have to have major back surgury. and my fall elk, bear,mulie,and lion hunt have all been put on hold for the moment as well. due to the situtation at hand money needs to be saved for medical expences. but once the Lord gets us through this tough time i plan on reseculeing these hunt and most likely will get a predator bow package as a back up to my stealth. man what a nice set up that bow is, perfect backpack bow. i would also like to say that jeremy blackmon, is holding my stealth for me as well. man thats good customer service. i would like to say thank you to the whole pearson staff. and ask all to put my wife in their prayers, thanks and God bless.


----------



## z34mann

*prayers*

you'll will be in my thoughts and prayers good luck


----------



## aubowman

Shirt and hats look great. 

I cant wait to get my bow. Had a change in office hours now I have time in the evening to shoot. I guess I will just have to keep hunting until it arrives. 

Those are some great scores men, keep up the great shooting.

Since White Oak is not shooting indoor anymore those of us in the Panhandle and LA needs to find a place to shoot spots. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## greimer

Would love to have a place to shoot indoor...
We need to come with something down here!


----------



## pearson mike

How about these shades. I had a pair about 20 years ago, but broke them.
A buddy of mine that shot Pearson with me, found his in a drawer. He gave them to me today, they are way cool.


----------



## badbow148

I have a pair of those shades also from when I shot for Pearson back in the early 90s. They are pretty cool.


----------



## sfbandit

i like the hat the shades are cool


----------



## Edavies30

pearson mike said:


> How about these shades. I had a pair about 20 years ago, but broke them.
> A buddy of mine that shot Pearson with me, found his in a drawer. He gave them to me today, they are way cool.


cool shades!!!!! All I need is those shades and platform shoes from the 70's.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Shades*

Better get them shades back into production with the new pearson flame logo on them.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Still no updates?


----------



## vegashunter55

*My bow to ship soon!*

I spoke to Carolyn and she said that Thursday they start assembly of the bows for all the cams that have been completed. That means that I should have mine by next weekend. I have till the 30th to register for the Vegas Shoot.
I can hardly wait. An Orange Mothwing Advantage and the orange shirt with a black hat!:smile:


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Who all is going to KC Pro/Am?


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning all,
Any idea if we will have shirts before the FL ASA?

Target Panic is much better now, thanks for all of the help fellas. See you in FL!!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*hoping*



MoBuzzCut said:


> Who all is going to KC Pro/Am?


as long as my truck gets me back home i will be shooting the 11am line. if not i will try and see if they will let me shoot just sun


----------



## MoBuzzCut

z34mann said:


> as long as my truck gets me back home i will be shooting the 11am line. if not i will try and see if they will let me shoot just sun



Great hope to see you My duaghter is shooting the 11 am line also


----------



## 3dextremist

Back to the TOP!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Mine*

Here is my Advantage decked out with a Vapor Trail Limbdriver, Viper 1750 sight, and a Stealth Stab.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Family*

My Pearson Family. Stealth, Black Z34, TX-4 R2B2, and Advantage. All decked out and ready to roll. I am a Lucky man!


----------



## ChaseBaker

good looking bows..now you need a bowfishing bow


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bowfishing*

I would love one but I am not fast enough to shoot at them as they swim by the holes in the ice!:mg:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Everyone go vote for Stage 1 in the following link!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=917121


----------



## 537

We have the new Shirts ready for the Staff shooters ands we will be bringing them to Gainesville for the first ASA shoot. You can pick them up at the shoot and if you are not there we will ship them to you when we get back.

The modules for the 27, 27.5 and 28" are on the way to be anodized and should be here no later than Tuesday of next week. (Chris is going to be busy next week). 

I am looking forward to seeing everyone in Gainesville 
Shoot Straight


----------



## jwcatto

GREAT NEWS! 
see ya'll in FL.


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> We have the new Shirts ready for the Staff shooters ands we will be bringing them to Gainesville for the first ASA shoot. You can pick them up at the shoot and if you are not there we will ship them to you when we get back.
> 
> The modules for the 27, 27.5 and 28" are on the way to be anodized and should be here no later than Tuesday of next week. (Chris is going to be busy next week).
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing everyone in Gainesville
> Shoot Straight


That is awesome. I should have my bow soon then. Any chance on sending our shirts with the bows?


----------



## BenjaminT

Well I know that this will not impress anyone but ill share anyways. Im not a dot shooter at all, never have shot a dot tournament and with the lack of them in my area, prolly never will. As a 3-D archer, a dot is what you sight in on. In any event I have been shooting 5 spots for practice this last month and my advantage just gave me my personal best. I shoot a 5 spot with 6 ends thus the highest possible score is 150 w/ 30x's 

Today I shot a 150 w/ 29x's 17 of those x's were "inside out" at the beginning of the month I was shooting 148's avaraging 20 x's so improvement has been made.

I took a pic of the last end with my beautiful bow, of course the last end would be my worst end as far as inside out x's lol.


----------



## ChaseBaker

537 said:


> We have the new Shirts ready for the Staff shooters ands we will be bringing them to Gainesville for the first ASA shoot. You can pick them up at the shoot and if you are not there we will ship them to you when we get back.
> 
> The modules for the 27, 27.5 and 28" are on the way to be anodized and should be here no later than Tuesday of next week. (Chris is going to be busy next week).
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing everyone in Gainesville
> Shoot Straight


Will you be shipping them as well?

Won't see ya till Metropolis.

Chase


----------



## pearson mike

Man everyone is shooting the Advantages good. Way to go guys, nice shooting.


----------



## three5x5s

How much longer for the 26dl mods???


----------



## bhtr3d

three5x5s said:


> How much longer for the 26dl mods???


I don't believe there is a 26 for the advantage


----------



## alaz

BenjaminT said:


> Well I know that this will not impress anyone but ill share anyways. Im not a dot shooter at all, never have shot a dot tournament and with the lack of them in my area, prolly never will. As a 3-D archer, a dot is what you sight in on. In any event I have been shooting 5 spots for practice this last month and my advantage just gave me my personal best. I shoot a 5 spot with 6 ends thus the highest possible score is 150 w/ 30x's
> 
> Today I shot a 150 w/ 29x's 17 of those x's were "inside out" at the beginning of the month I was shooting 148's avaraging 20 x's so improvement has been made.
> 
> I took a pic of the last end with my beautiful bow, of course the last end would be my worst end as far as inside out x's lol.


Heck...I am impressed! Very nice looking bow...I like the blue!


----------



## 3dextremist

*New Pearson Shooter!!!*

I know it's a little late in the game but tonight I found out that I had just been accepted into the Ben Pearson family of shooters. I'm so pumped up and thrilled I can't stand it. I've been dreaming about this every night for 2 weeks and tonight my wish came true. I'm gonna shoot the string off that Advantage when I get it, HoooooooWeeeeee. I'll do my best to be an asset to the staff and my favorite bow company and can't wait to shoot with some of my fellow pro staffers and meet all the Pearson family I can. Man I can hardly type I'm so excited!!:59:


----------



## ChaseBaker

3dextremist said:


> I know it's a little late in the game but tonight I found out that I had just been accepted into the Ben Pearson family of shooters. I'm so pumped up and thrilled I can't stand it. I've been dreaming about this every night for 2 weeks and tonight my wish came true. I'm gonna shoot the string off that Advantage when I get it, HoooooooWeeeeee. I'll do my best to be an asset to the staff and my favorite bow company and can't wait to shoot with some of my fellow pro staffers and meet all the Pearson family I can. Man I can hardly type I'm so excited!!:59:



What part of Ky you located??


----------



## 3dextremist

Hey Chase, I live in Pineville about 30 miles off interstate 75 at the Corbin exit. About 95 miles north of Knoxville, Tn. and 90 miles south of Lexington,Ky.


----------



## beardown

bhtr3d said:


> I don't believe there is a 26 for the advantage


The 26in will be a mini cam. It will not have mods. It shoots great but will be draw specific


----------



## vegashunter55

*Congratulations on joining the staff!*



3dextremist said:


> I know it's a little late in the game but tonight I found out that I had just been accepted into the Ben Pearson family of shooters. I'm so pumped up and thrilled I can't stand it. I've been dreaming about this every night for 2 weeks and tonight my wish came true. I'm gonna shoot the string off that Advantage when I get it, HoooooooWeeeeee. I'll do my best to be an asset to the staff and my favorite bow company and can't wait to shoot with some of my fellow pro staffers and meet all the Pearson family I can. Man I can hardly type I'm so excited!!:59:


I also am waiting for my advantage to arrive. I also will shoot the stage 1 strings off mine when it arrives. I was told shirts and hats will arrive with the bows. I hope that all of us share the same desire to represent Ben Pearson Archery to the best of our abilities. Welcome aboard!


----------



## timberjack

Well i decided to make a small road trip today and shoot a little 5 spot round at a shop about 60 miles up the road, this was the first time i have shot indoors in years and the first 5 spot in probably 14 years or more, well lets just say i wasnt to impressive but the advantage was really turning heads everyone wanted to look and hold and shoot you would be suprised at how many would look over and say what a good looking bow, especailly the strings to bad i could not shoot as well as the bow there is no doubt it shoots wherever you hold it, i sadly shot a 296 with 15X droppped the 4 ponts in the first 3 ends and only had 2 x next 3 i settled down with clean ends with 4 x each


----------



## selectarchery

Got to shoot the new Legend cams at the ATA show...very, very nice. Can't wait to get some in to see how they tune!!


----------



## BenjaminT

alaz said:


> Heck...I am impressed! Very nice looking bow...I like the blue!


thanks man. I tried to beat it yesterday afternoon but came up with a 150 w/ 28x's only 16 inside out that round.

Dot shooting is kinda funny as one can shoot one end with 5 inside out x's and then the very next end shoot 4 x's none of which are inside out and a 5. I love it though, just wish there was a place to shoot them close.


----------



## ChaseBaker

3dextremist said:


> Hey Chase, I live in Pineville about 30 miles off interstate 75 at the Corbin exit. About 95 miles north of Knoxville, Tn. and 90 miles south of Lexington,Ky.


You more towards the Eastern part of the state. If you get towards the Western side give me a hollar and we'll take you bowfishing.

Chase


----------



## bhtr3d

Almost time to see the Pearsons in action at the first big shoot of the year ASA Gainesville . The site is looking great...and guess what ....no need to worry about standing water


----------



## boonner

*thanks Jeremy*

:thumbs_up Thanks for keeping the best and oldest bow company alive:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dextremist

Thanks for the offer Chase. I'll sure take you up on that if I ever get out that way, stuck in the mountains for now but love it, Thanks, Rich.


----------



## 3dextremist

*Thanks*



ChaseBaker said:


> You more towards the Eastern part of the state. If you get towards the Western side give me a hollar and we'll take you bowfishing.
> 
> Chase


 Thanks Chase, if I ever get out of these mountains I'll take you up on that offer. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## ChaseBaker

3dextremist said:


> Thanks Chase, if I ever get out of these mountains I'll take you up on that offer. Thanks, Rich.


anytime! Offer stands for all Pearson shooters that get in the Il,Ky,and In. tri-state! :thumbs_up


----------



## dabishop_57

bhtr3d said:


> Almost time to see the Pearsons in action at the first big shoot of the year ASA Gainesville . The site is looking great...and guess what ....no need to worry about standing water


looking foward to seeing everyone there. hows everybody shooting?


----------



## mathewsk

I know there are at least a couple of Advantages making appearences at the LAS Classic tonight......:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## MoNofletch

I was shooting my Advantage again at 60 yards. WOW! What a bow! This thing is incredible! :thumbs_up


----------



## Texas Shooter

I beat my own personal best score AGAIN with the Advantage. 53X's. That's 3 times in the last month. I've been shooting for several years and NEVER had this degree of improvement in such a short time span. I'm not doing anything different in my shot routine. It's not me. It's the bow. The Advantage just holds so steady. And guys, I'm shooting bowhunter class. No magnification and a 12 inch stab. Just put the pin on the X and THWUNK! Done deal. SO impressed with the quality. I simply can't describe how much I love this bow.


----------



## BenjaminT

My advantage is shooting really great!!! I painted the pins on my triple x's black when I first got them about a week ago, well needless to say, the paint is almost gone on most of them, and the only time i shoot the same dot for groupings is at 45 and further. I cant say enough about this bow!!! I love it.


----------



## pabowman

Texas Shooter said:


> I beat my own personal best score AGAIN with the Advantage. 53X's. That's 3 times in the last month. I've been shooting for several years and NEVER had this degree of improvement in such a short time span. I'm not doing anything different in my shot routine. It's not me. It's the bow. The Advantage just holds so steady. And guys, I'm shooting bowhunter class. No magnification and a 12 inch stab. Just put the pin on the X and THWUNK! Done deal. SO impressed with the quality. I simply can't describe how much I love this bow.


Same here... shot a 600 round last night. Tied my high score (also set this year) but blew my x count up by 5 more. Shot a 598 with 47 X's...:tongue: this bow just flat out shoots. I was even shooting a brand new release that I have never shot before. It was a Tru Ball Absoulute... the pinky trigger is a real eye opener, Still playing with the release position in my hand and the trigger sensitivity but it was just plain fun to shoot last night.


----------



## kw1

i have been shooting very well at our indoor 3d shoots and im gettin a little better the more i shoot the advantage but im torqing the bow bad hand placement but still shooting 9 to 10 up every time out so ill take it can only get better once i put my bad hand in place lol.


----------



## bhtr3d

kw1 said:


> i have been shooting very well at our indoor 3d shoots and im gettin a little better the more i shoot the advantage but im torqing the bow bad hand placement but still shooting 9 to 10 up every time out so ill take it can only get better once i put my bad hand in place lol.


That's a torque free riser ....how are you torquing it ?


----------



## asa_low12

bhtr3d said:


> That's a torque free riser ....how are you torquing it ?


If you do some searching somebody put a video on AT from one of the pro's about hand placement on your grip. It was a good video but it's been a while ago.


----------



## asa_low12

On the website why is the advantage speed listed as 318-327?


----------



## mathewsk

looks like an advantage will be making it to the shootdown round at the LAS Classic (Bowhunter) Wes shot a qualifying round of 635 39x with his Advantage and he is the 6th seed so far with only 6 shooters yet to qualify... Hopefully he can get everything straightened out for the finals....:thumbs_up


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Speed*

Pearson usually list their speeds as real world through the different draw lengths instead of an over rated IBO.


----------



## z34mann

*kc pro am*

just got done with day 1 with the kc pro am. shot a good score for me. 346. sure cannot wait to get the new advantage. was nice to meet mo buzz cut.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

z34mann said:


> just got done with day 1 with the kc pro am. shot a good score for me. 346. sure cannot wait to get the new advantage. was nice to meet mo buzz cut.



z34mann it was good meeting you too


----------



## selectarchery

Sorry for being off this thread for a while kids...but I got a good video done today. Had a Mathews shooter come by the store and shoot three arrows through the following bows:

Elite Judge
Pearson Legend
Mathews Z7 (his bow)

Watch for his awesome reaction on the Pearson:






Jim


----------



## asa_low12

Pride Hunter said:


> Pearson usually list their speeds as real world through the different draw lengths instead of an over rated IBO.


They're not getting 318 at 26" are they? If so then that is amazing. I saw on here somewhere that the longer dl shooters weren't getting much more speed than the shorter shooters but surrrrely not 318 at 26!


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.


----------



## kw1

bhtr3d said:


> That's a torque free riser ....how are you torquing it ?


you tell me and well both know


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*day 2*

day 2 didn't go as well i messed up and shot a zero and i was shooting good to. oh well Iam still happy with day 1


----------



## dabishop_57

z34mann said:


> day 2 didn't go as well i messed up and shot a zero and i was shooting good to. oh well Iam still happy with day 1


That sucks man.


----------



## pearson mike

The Advantage helped me shoot my all time high 300 round this afternoon.
300/51x


----------



## MoNofletch

I am shooting Realtree 7595 XT Hunter (9.8 gpi I think) they are 28 1/2" and 100 grain tips....I am 29" draw...my Advantage is 71# They are flying at 290 fps. I have the old R2B2's on my bow. This is the best bow I have ever owned period! If you like longer axle bows you are nuts if you don't try one of these!


----------



## bhtr3d

Pics from our ASA qualifier in Daytona this Sunday:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/album.php?aid=4037&id=100000616586342&ref=mf


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I'm saying a little prayer that the cams get there today or tomorrow!:amen:


----------



## z34mann

*little*



JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'm saying a little prayer that the cams get there today or tomorrow!:amen:


im saying 1 to, I am way past ready, to get my hands on the advantage


----------



## z34mann

*cams*

i was told the cams are in and they are building bows and should be shipping out all week. yeeeee hawwwww


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

z34mann said:


> i was told the cams are in and they are building bows and should be shipping out all week. yeeeee hawwwww


That's awesome! Were you told from a good source? :thumbs_up


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> That's awesome! Were you told from a good source? :thumbs_up


I heard that is what the game plan was....


----------



## vegashunter55

*Confirmation on the cams.*

Carolyn, told be last week that the cams were in and building of the bows would take place end of last week and first of this week. She didn't say that they received ALL of the cams. Just that build of bow would start up at the end of the week and first of this week so they could ship as soon as they were completed. We are all anxiously waiting our bows!


----------



## z34mann

*source*



JuniorsOutdoor said:


> That's awesome! Were you told from a good source? :thumbs_up


talked with carolyn she is an angel dealing with me, she needs a raise, i didn't ask specifics


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

She is an angel. I've done my share of calling in the past few weeks about some other things and she has been more than helpful.


----------



## pabowman

*I don't know*

I don't know about the rest of you ladies and gents, but I am haveing a blast shooting my Advantage. I am shooting my highest scores ever. Tonight I shot a 599 with 47 x's.... a new high score for me... :darkbeer:

Just hopeing that when the Legend gets here that it does the same cause I gotta have it ready to slam an Osceola turkey by mid march... :wink:


----------



## ChaseBaker

If anyone is interested in a Bowfishing bow..I have one brand new for sale.

Innerloc Hydro-Strike 2 built by Ben Pearson Archery!
http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/showthread.php?t=31835


----------



## vegashunter55

*My Advantage was Shipped!!!*

Todd, emailed that my bow was shipped today. Tomorrow I will register for the 
World Archery Festival, here in Las Vegas. I will be shooting like crazy getting everything tuned up and ready for my Advantage's introduction.


----------



## MoNofletch

pabowman said:


> I don't know about the rest of you ladies and gents, but I am haveing a blast shooting my Advantage. I am shooting my highest scores ever. Tonight I shot a 599 with 47 x's.... a new high score for me... :darkbeer:
> 
> Just hopeing that when the Legend gets here that it does the same cause I gotta have it ready to slam an Osceola turkey by mid march... :wink:


 I don't shoot spots often, but I would have to agree. The Advantage is a very easy bow to shoot! It just seems to aim itself!


----------



## 3dextremist

Bringing Pearson back to the top!


----------



## Edavies30

Shot my Advantage for the first time at 3d targets. Indoor 3d at Fox pro in PA. This bow shoots so flat out past 45 yards. Even shooting thunder chickens out to 40 yards is fun with this bow. When I get my head together this bow helps me shoot a long string of x's. I couldn't be more pleased with my advantage. 304 -with 329 grain arrows at 60lbs. 


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/ FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
GOLD TIP ARROWS


----------



## asa_low12

*Warning about national archery supply*

Hey you guys avoid national archery supply. You can do a search on here about them but they are bad news. Scams and never shipping products. Just wanted to let you guys know so your not steaming mad like i am when you find out you've been ripped off of your hard earned money.


----------



## z34mann

*woo hoo*

i just got the call mine is ready woo hoo


----------



## South Man

I am about to get my Legend-can't wait!!!1


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



asa_low12 said:


> Hey you guys avoid national archery supply. You can do a search on here about them but they are bad news. Scams and never shipping products. Just wanted to let you guys know so your not steaming mad like i am when you find out you've been ripped off of your hard earned money.


i will avoid


----------



## asa_low12

z34mann said:


> i will avoid


I ordered a CBE sight for $235 from them which was a really good price. That was Jan 18. Still says item has not shipped on the tracking page. Card is charged. Won't return emails or pm's and they don't even give you a phone number to call on their page.


----------



## derrick hobson

*lEGEND*



South Man said:


> I am about to get my Legend-can't wait!!!1


I have been shooting my Legend every day for the past 6 weeks and its just unbelievable shooter friendly,its a tack driver!no hand shock or jump!!!


----------



## BenjaminT

My adavantage continues to amaze me!!! It just holds so so so good. 

Just curious, what are yall doing as far as cases for your advantages??? Ive got mine stuffed in an old SKB but I would like something different as this case is too small..


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I got the call today too! :darkbeer: Thanks for putting up with me. I was getting a little ornery.:angry:


----------



## bhtr3d

BenjaminT said:


> My adavantage continues to amaze me!!! It just holds so so so good.
> 
> Just curious, what are yall doing as far as cases for your advantages??? Ive got mine stuffed in an old SKB but I would like something different as this case is too small..


I believe your going to need one that has a about a 42/43 inside.


----------



## bhtr3d

off pg 2


----------



## pabowman

bhtr3d said:


> I believe your going to need one that has a about a 42/43 inside.


Check out the Aurora Case line in lancaster archery supply, i have had one for about 4 years now and i love it. its big enough to hold all my gear and it has wheels to pull it like a suitcase and it has a shoulder strap to carry it by as well. AND... Its airline approved... it is a softer sided case though:shade:


----------



## MikeTN

BenjaminT said:


> My adavantage continues to amaze me!!! It just holds so so so good.
> 
> Just curious, what are yall doing as far as cases for your advantages??? Ive got mine stuffed in an old SKB but I would like something different as this case is too small..


I'm using the SKB 4114A. It's a double sided hard case that fits great.


----------



## aubowman

I received my advantage and cant wait to get her fixed up, so I can shot. I just want to say thanks to Ms. Carolyn she has been great.


----------



## BenjaminT

yea Im gonna look at some at the lancaster trailor in gainesville. 

On another note I shot my best inside out x count today. 22, my overall x's were only 26 though so I ended up with a 150 w/26 x's 22 of which were inside out. Man I love this bow!!!!


----------



## kody10

BenjaminT said:


> yea Im gonna look at some at the lancaster trailor in gainesville.
> 
> On another note I shot my best inside out x count today. 22, my overall x's were only 26 though so I ended up with a 150 w/26 x's 22 of which were inside out. Man I love this bow!!!!


i just shot my personal best too! 150 23 x's 17 inside out


----------



## bhtr3d

bows on the brown truck and headin' home


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Did you get an advantage or a legend?


bhtr3d said:


> bows on the brown truck and headin' home


----------



## bhtr3d

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Did you get an advantage or a legend?


Advantage


----------



## pearson mike

Never shot a 300 left handed, until I got the Advantage. Tonight makes the third....300 44X's which is outstanding for me.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

pearson mike said:


> Never shot a 300 left handed, until I got the Advantage. Tonight makes the third....300 44X's which is outstanding for me.


hey mike did you take notice to the moon shinning tonight ???


----------



## selectarchery

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> hey mike did you take notice to the moon shinning tonight ???



:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pearson mike

Yepper, and I'll take it.


----------



## 3dextremist

Putting Pearson back on the front page where it belongs! Can't wait to get my Advantage!


----------



## pearson mike

Loving the Advantage, can't hardly wait for the Legend.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

*Love it!*

I was out at the range all morning doing some work for my club. I knew today could be the day, but I thought more than likely it would be tomorrow. I got home and low and behold, there it was. My Advantage was here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyhow, it is now almost 5:30 and the bow is completely set up, peep set, and ready to go. All I have to do is tune a little tomorrow and get my sights set. Here are the details.

From the factory:
61.5 lbs peak
16.7 lbs holding weight
Draw length spot on at 28"
298 fps
with XRinger arrow at 315gr.

Tuned at:
56.1 lbs peak
16.3 lbs holding weight
Speed 285 fps

I got to shoot this bow back in July at the ASA Classic but I still didn't expect it to feel this good. The grip is awesome. My guess is that people who don't hold the bow correctly might not like it, but they would quickly learn if they shot it for a while. I was a little surprised by the jump in my hand on the shot, but the more I shot the more I grew very comfortable with it. It gives good feed back on the release. My Z34 was so dead in the hand, it was a very different feeling. I was very impressed with the speed of this bow. It definitely allows for flexibility in your arrow weight and draw weight. The string is excellent! If I wasn't shooting my own strings this year (going back to black), I'd be shooting Stage1. Very nice work! Jeremy and the Pearson guys, the design and finish of this bow is unreal! The limbs look great, finish on the riser is perfect, I have no complaints. Thanks for the hard work. I'm going to put this review on the General Archery forum, so please comment and keep Pearson up front. Do the same with your bows when you get them. Here are some pics.


----------



## bhtr3d

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I was out at the range all morning doing some work for my club. I knew today could be the day, but I thought more than likely it would be tomorrow. I got home and low and behold, there it was. My Advantage was here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyhow, it is now almost 5:30 and the bow is completely set up, peep set, and ready to go. All I have to do is tune a little tomorrow and get my sights set. Here are the details.
> 
> From the factory:
> 61.5 lbs peak
> 16.7 lbs holding weight
> Draw length spot on at 28"
> 298 fps
> with XRinger arrow at 315gr.
> 
> Tuned at:
> 56.1 lbs peak
> 16.3 lbs holding weight
> Speed 285 fps
> 
> I got to shoot this bow back in July at the ASA Classic but I still didn't expect it to feel this good. The grip is awesome. My guess is that people who don't hold the bow correctly might not like it, but they would quickly learn if they shot it for a while. I was a little surprised by the jump in my hand on the shot, but the more I shot the more I grew very comfortable with it. It gives good feed back on the release. My Z34 was so dead in the hand, it was a very different feeling. I was very impressed with the speed of this bow. It definitely allows for flexibility in your arrow weight and draw weight. The string is excellent! If I wasn't shooting my own strings this year (going back to black), I'd be shooting Stage1. Very nice work! Jeremy and the Pearson guys, the design and finish of this bow is unreal! The limbs look great, finish on the riser is perfect, I have no complaints. Thanks for the hard work. I'm going to put this review on the General Archery forum, so please comment and keep Pearson up front. Do the same with your bows when you get them. Here are some pics.


Looks great John.


----------



## z34mann

*mine*

i sure hope mine is here tomorrow


----------



## bow1966

Got my Advantage yesterday very nice bow.Have to take my hat off to the Pearson crew.Great job guy's and gal's customer service AWESOME!!!Thank's Jamie:wink:


----------



## vegashunter55

*Where is mt bow?*

I'm happy that many have received their bows this week, I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. I'm just ready to put everything on it and start experiencing for myself what everyone who has one is talking about. I know I won't be disappointed. On the last of you to receive your Advantage, did it come with the modual cams? Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Mine has the Legend cams.


----------



## bhtr3d

vegashunter55 said:


> I'm happy that many have received their bows this week, I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. I'm just ready to put everything on it and start experiencing for myself what everyone who has one is talking about. I know I won't be disappointed. On the last of you to receive your Advantage, did it come with the modual cams? Just wondering what to expect.


Yes, the have the mod / legend cams


----------



## Brent Gandy

I got my Advantage last Friday and have had some time to work with it last weekend and some this week. 

All I can say is that this bow is awesome!!!! I have shot a Mathews Apex 7 for a while and recently switched to a Hoyt Vantage Pro. The Advantage holds and aims better than either of those two bows.

Ben Pearson has hit a homerun with this bow, and if the Legend shoots even half as good, it will surely be a winner as well. 

I just wanted to give my opinion, and I hope to meet some of you guys in Gainesville at the ASA.

Brent Gandy


----------



## z34mann

*bow*

will my bow be there when i get home?????? oh how i hope a whole weekend to  play with her, im giddy


----------



## 3dextremist

Man, this was almost on page 2 can"t let that happen,,,,,Go Pearson!!!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Got to shoot my Advantage at the range for a while today. Still getting used to it, but it is pretty awesome. It really is amazing how well this bow holds on target. I've got a competition on Sunday, and I have no hesitation about shooting it with only a few days practice. I'm going to spend a little more time tomorrow getting my pins dialed in and I'll be ready to go.

I let someone in my club shoot it this afternoon and he was pretty impressed. He's in the market for a target bow, so I'm hoping I can sell him on an Advantage. He's going to Gainesville next week and he's planning on looking at everyone else's bows too, so I'm curious to see where he lands.


----------



## K22

Very impressed with your new lineup Jeremy. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## pearson mike

To everyone shooting this weekend...Good Luck, shoot the centers out of them.


----------



## aubowman

I finally got to shoot my advantage, man I love this bow. I shoot a hoyt pro elite last year and a mathews the year before that. This bow is as sweet as any I have shoot. I love the riser and the balance of it. Now I just hope it makes me shoot better. I hope to meet several of you on the range in GA, I'm not going to be able to make it to gainesville. Guys shoot straight, lets put Pearson in the winners circle.


----------



## dabishop_57

aubowman said:


> I finally got to shoot my advantage, man I love this bow. I shoot a hoyt pro elite last year and a mathews the year before that. This bow is as sweet as any I have shoot. I love the riser and the balance of it. Now I just hope it makes me shoot better. I hope to meet several of you on the range in GA, I'm not going to be able to make it to gainesville. Guys shoot straight, lets put Pearson in the winners circle.


Good to see you finally got your bow, and that you like it. This is an amazing bow. 

Gainesville is less than a week away. I hope everyone has their new Pearsons ready to roll. 

Hope to everyone in Florida, and Good Luck.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Just got the new Bowfisher Magazine www.thebowfisher.com and it has my article in it.

I am wearing my pearson hat but due to the bluryness of the picture you can see it.

They first said they were using my pic with Pearson hat and shirt but decided not to.

Hope the next few articles I can inclue pics of my pearson bows and apparel better.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

ChaseBaker said:


> Just got the new Bowfisher Magazine www.thebowfisher.com and it has my article in it.
> 
> I am wearing my pearson hat but due to the bluryness of the picture you can see it.
> 
> They first said they were using my pic with Pearson hat and shirt but decided not to.
> 
> Hope the next few articles I can inclue pics of my pearson bows and apparel better.


Congrats on getting to do this Chase! It's not only great for Ben Pearson Archery, it is a great accomplishment for you. Is the article on the the bowfisher site or is it just in the magazine?


----------



## jwcatto

Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.

Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone. 
God's Speed Ed Smith.


----------



## pearson mike

Man I'm really sorry about your loss. 

On a better note, it sounds like you shot really well.


----------



## asa_low12

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


I'm really sorry for your loss. My gpa is 82 and i'm dreading that call terribly.


----------



## dabishop_57

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ChaseBaker

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Congrats on getting to do this Chase! It's not only great for Ben Pearson Archery, it is a great accomplishment for you. Is the article on the the bowfisher site or is it just in the magazine?


just in the magazine.

But I will get it copied to a computer for all to see.

I plan(try like heck) to get on the front cover


----------



## ChaseBaker

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


sorry for your loss


----------



## selectarchery

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


Justin,
Very sorry to hear of your loss. If we can do anything to help, just let us know. Take care,
Jim


----------



## bhtr3d

Well, I got my advantage this past Friday............I didn't know if I would be able to have it ready to shoot for this upcoming ASA event. So, Yesterday after we shot up in Gainesville (just down the road from the Newberry location). I thought for a couple hours and went over to a friends house.... We did some tinkering on the bow. Well, after we got the the loop and peep site set I was done with what we had to do then. 

Come today....I took my site off my z34...>I was a little reluctant in doing so. I then came to a thought of well, if I have to change a lot of settings I'll just take it off and wait till after the Gainesville shoot.

Well, I thought I best shoot through the chrono to see what if anything I need to change for lbs and speed..
Let's just say WHOA...... at 60lbs i was shooting 325 gr arrows at 311 at 28in.... This sort of put me in a panic mode. So, I then took some 352 gr arrows....Much to my astonishment....we were still shooting into around 297.

So , down comes the pounds..... I had to go down to 55 lbs and shoot the heavier arrows to be 286. 

With that, all I had to do was to go shoot it and see if the marks were on.

Well, all I can say is this was the easier bow I have ever re sighted in ... All I had to do was move my left an right 6 clicks at 40 yrds and stackin' and packin' 

I am very impressed with the Advantage...

Now....I should get all the credit for asking for the past 5 yrs to bring that riser design back *sheepish grin*


----------



## pabowman

*Update...*

Sorry for your loss, He is in a better place 

however on a more festive note, I shot the first leg of the Foxpro Indoor Triple Crown in Lewistown today. I shot 13 up.... and not that I want to admit it but... I actually missed a target... (not by much but I still missed it. GRRRRR). I ended up placing 4th and won a little bit of money. I shot 16 X's (they counted them as 12's). Had a great time and got to try out some different stabilizers after we were done. To those who are looking for a decent stabilizer, at decent price... check out deadcenterarchery.com, He is still looking for staff shooters too. I went over to the bales to see what they did for my sight picture. At 40 yards they ended up costing me a few pin nocks...


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


Sorry to hear that Justin. My grandpa has been gone for over 15 years and I think about him all the time. We owe a ton of who we are to our grandpa's, and for some of us, they are the reason we love the outdoors. I'll say a prayer for peace and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## asa_low12

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Sorry to hear that Justin. My grandpa has been gone for over 15 years and I think about him all the time. We owe a ton of who we are to our grandpa's, and for some of us, they are the reason we love the outdoors. I'll say a prayer for peace and comfort for you and your family.


Mine is a lot of the reason I love to hunt so much. He used to help me get up a treestand and now I help him.


----------



## asa_low12

I know it's a rifle kill but it's still cool none the less. Took dad to hog spot today and he got one with the magnum.


----------



## beardown

Justin,
I am sorry to hear about your loss. It comes very close to my heart my Granddad and I had a special relationship, it was 20yrs. this past year I lost him but the memories never fade. I'll never forget how he made butter milk and corn bread look like he was eating ice-cream. He believed in working hard and playing hard, man so many thoughts and emotion that grow fonder with time. Todd


----------



## Brent Gandy

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


I am so sorry for your loss, my Papa has always been a huge part of my life. I owe all my archery and a great deal of my life successes to him, he is like my father and my best friend. I can only imagine what you are going through, we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## aubowman

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


Man sorry to hear about your grandpa. I lost both of mine around that age, one was 84 and the other 83. Those two man set a great example in my life. Man of honor, and charactor. They both have been gone over 15 years, and I still miss them to this day. I found myself in the woods and on the water remembers things they taught me.

You find yourself many times just wanting to talk with him just one more time, but always remember He's looking down on ya, Saying thats my boy!

There is really no words any of us can say to comfort ya, but just remember the God peace will bring comfort to ya during your lost. My prayers are with you. 

Ps. Barefoot I know what ya mean about the corn bread and buttemilk. They are the reason I love that stuff.


----------



## jwcatto

Thank you all for your kind words. Many of you summed it up perfectly. We will be putting him to rest tomorrow.
Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


Enough of that, can't change it, Gotta move on.




Good News!!!!! The 597 39X was enough to win the SC State Championship. The score also broke the existing State record so that makes 2 state records set with a PEARSON!!!!! Gotta love it, shooting a line with all of the others fancy smancy equipment, Big-ol Scopes, long stabs, Crazy looking 2712 arrows, and me with a sims s-coil, single pin and some X-killers. 

Thanks Pearson Family. See you in FL.


----------



## aubowman

jwcatto said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Many of you summed it up perfectly. We will be putting him to rest tomorrow.
> Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> Enough of that, can't change it, Gotta move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good News!!!!! The 597 39X was enough to win the SC State Championship. The score also broke the existing State record so that makes 2 state records set with a PEARSON!!!!! Gotta love it, shooting a line with all of the others fancy smancy equipment, Big-ol Scopes, long stabs, Crazy looking 2712 arrows, and me with a sims s-coil, single pin and some X-killers.
> 
> Thanks Pearson Family. See you in FL.


congradulations!


----------



## bhtr3d

Sorry for the lost of your beloved grandfather. My condolences to you and your family.


and.....

GREAT JOB to your win in SC. 

Pearson 

and 

Victory making a move into all the winner circles


----------



## 537

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.



Justin

Great Shooting ,I will be praying for you and your family. May God give you and your family peace in this trying time.

Thank you for sharing with us and it is great to have you as a part of our family


----------



## kody10

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.


i'm very sorry to hear about your grandpa. i personally know how it feels. i will be praying for u and your family during this sad time of great loss. May god bless you and your family, Kody


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Loss*

I too am sorry for your loss. I am sure he is very proud of you!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> Shot my Advantage in the SC State Vegas shoot. Shot a 597 37X. Bowhunter class. Don't know if it will be enough to win but I thought it was pretty good, that X is tiny! Vegas=no fun. Give me a 3d course anyday of the week over that stuff.
> 
> Bittersweet night: I got home about 11:45pm from the shoot and the house phone rang. It was my parents, My PAPA had died. 84 yrs young and the best friend a boy could have ever asked for. The sun will never shine as brightly with him gone.
> God's Speed Ed Smith.



Justin,
I am just getting caught up on the boards and want to say I am sorry for your loss. 

Congrats on your win. Looking forward to seeing all of my boys from SC this coming weekend.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

The first shoot of the South Florida Traveling 3D series was held in Fort Lauderdale yesterday. I just got my Advantage on Thursday but I was perfectly confident with my setup and had no problem going to shoot it yesterday. I shot 14 up and won Hunter class. I also posted the highest score among the pro's and freestyle shooters. The Advantage was awesome! It was drawing tons of interest throughout the day. I let 3 or 4 people shoot it and everyone of them was impressed. It literally stopped people in their tracks when they saw it, lots of double takes! :thumbs_up


----------



## vegashunter55

*Finally my Advantage has arrived!*

Well it took a week for UPS to send my bow to Las Vegas, NV. We spent the afternoon setting it up, Tuesday is league night and I can't wait to introduce to the archers. I think that their reaction will be overwhelming surprised with the mothwing-orange and the strings. The bow is a looker and I'll have my chance to show them it's a shooter too.
Thanks Todd and Carolyn, The shirt and hat look great!! I'm registered for the Vegas Shoot and am honored to represent Ben Pearson Archery.


----------



## 3dextremist

Good luck to all you Pearson shooters at the ASA in Florida and to all you guys that can't make it. I think all the people shooting the Advantage are going to shoot great this year and I've watched some of them shoot,,AMAZING! I can't wait to get mine. It's been years since I've shot a bow that shoots this good, I'm still in shock!


----------



## MoNofletch

Shirt and hat?? :sad:


----------



## dabishop_57

MoNofletch said:


> Shirt and hat?? :sad:


I believe they will have them at the ASA shoot and you can pick them up there or they will ship after the shoot.


----------



## NuFletch

Congrats Jeremy!

Glad to see you pushing forward with something you believe in! Hope to see you in the near future to share some ideas from your friends at NuFletch Archery. www.nufletch.com


----------



## z34mann

*cool*



NuFletch said:


> Congrats Jeremy!
> 
> Glad to see you pushing forward with something you believe in! Hope to see you in the near future to share some ideas from your friends at NuFletch Archery. www.nufletch.com


thats some cool stuff, archery is amazing all the ideas people come up with.


----------



## vegashunter55

*League nite in Las Vegas.*

Still fighting a torn rotator cup in my bow shoulder but I was able to raise my
score by 5 points over this years average. That is 2 points below what it was last year but there is hope. The bow caused quite a stir, a few jeers about the color and the strings but all who drew it and shot it said "very nice". 
Thanks for such a great design!


----------



## Lurch2824

I have a tx-4 that I'm trying to figure out why it's maxing out at 79 lbs on a 70 lbs bow? The ATA on it is 34'' not 33.5 ''. The brace height is 6 and a 1/8'' not 6 and a 1/4''. I dont want to turn the limb bolts out to much, but I dont want to shoot 70 plus pounds either. It a 09 R2B2 cam bow. I been told a earlier one 09 bow. I want to know if this problem can be fixed or do I have to drop $175 more dollars on a new set of limbs?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

What's a guy got to do to get registered over at the Pearson forum? My info was lost when the forum went down a while back and I'm just getting back to registering again. I registered but I'm waiting on a moderator to let me in. Is there a new forum coming?


----------



## 537

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> What's a guy got to do to get registered over at the Pearson forum? My info was lost when the forum went down a while back and I'm just getting back to registering again. I registered but I'm waiting on a moderator to let me in. Is there a new forum coming?


Sorry about the delay but :wink: a newer and better one is coming soon. Thanks to Jim @ Select Archery


----------



## selectarchery

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> What's a guy got to do to get registered over at the Pearson forum? My info was lost when the forum went down a while back and I'm just getting back to registering again. I registered but I'm waiting on a moderator to let me in. Is there a new forum coming?


Sorry for the delay. When the hosting company took down the forum and then put it back up, they uploaded an older version dating back to May 2009. It has old passwords and everything is really messed up. I am getting a new one loaded in the next two days. I apologize that this happened, but the new one that is coming will be much better at controlling spam and other problems that have happened. 

Jim


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

selectarchery said:


> Sorry for the delay. When the hosting company took down the forum and then put it back up, they uploaded an older version dating back to May 2009. It has old passwords and everything is really messed up. I am getting a new one loaded in the next two days. I apologize that this happened, but the new one that is coming will be much better at controlling spam and other problems that have happened.
> 
> Jim


No problem. I've been locked out since it went down, so I was going to jump back in, but I'll wait until you get the new one up.

By the way, Gainesville is only two days away! Can't wait to show off the Advantage at the Pro/Am.


----------



## z34mann

*cables*



Lurch2824 said:


> I have a tx-4 that I'm trying to figure out why it's maxing out at 79 lbs on a 70 lbs bow? The ATA on it is 34'' not 33.5 ''. The brace height is 6 and a 1/8'' not 6 and a 1/4''. I dont want to turn the limb bolts out to much, but I dont want to shoot 70 plus pounds either. It a 09 R2B2 cam bow. I been told a earlier one 09 bow. I want to know if this problem can be fixed or do I have to drop $175 more dollars on a new set of limbs?


sounds like the cables have to many twist in it, i would start there


----------



## vegashunter55

*An addition to the web site or the forum?*

I wonder if in either location there will be a "tips" section on tuning the legend or R2B2 cams. Timing marks, cable adjustments, tweaking for smoother draw and or speed adjustments, etc. That would provide a valuable service to all owners of the greatest bows made. I will be waiting and watching for anything also from Select Archery's input, as they love to fine tune!. Keep up the great work! I love my Advantage, "It shoots better than I do."


----------



## Lurch2824

z34mann said:


> sounds like the cables have to many twist in it, i would start there


I've talk with both Jeremy and Jim, and I think I might have my problem fixed. I'm waiting for my bow guy to get back from Gainesville on Monday before I go do the suggested fixes to see if it will help my problem. I think it's really cool that Jeremy and Jim both with help you with a problem when you have one. And for this I thank them for there help with my problems and Hope that y'all kick butt in Gainesville this year with them new riggs.


----------



## badbow148

jwcatto said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Many of you summed it up perfectly. We will be putting him to rest tomorrow.
> Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> Enough of that, can't change it, Gotta move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good News!!!!! The 597 39X was enough to win the SC State Championship. The score also broke the existing State record so that makes 2 state records set with a PEARSON!!!!! Gotta love it, shooting a line with all of the others fancy smancy equipment, Big-ol Scopes, long stabs, Crazy looking 2712 arrows, and me with a sims s-coil, single pin and some X-killers.
> 
> Thanks Pearson Family. See you in FL.


Congrats on some awesome shooting. Badbow


----------



## jwcatto

Good Morning Pearson Mafia,
WHO"S READY FOR FL?????

Leaving at 4am tomorrow, see you guys down there.


----------



## kody10

i will be leavin my house at five. should get there around noon


----------



## greimer

Wish all you luck...I was planning on going but having our second baby on the way has kept me very busy and not alot of shooting time for dad. I hope to break out the Advantage at the IBO in a couple of weeks


----------



## pearson mike

Good Luck to everyone this weekend. Be safe in your travels.


----------



## lc12

My FIRST COMPOUND bow was a Ben Pearson Critter Getter, and I loved that heavy old bow!!!
Congratulations and hope all goes well.
Looking forward to seeing what you have to contribute to the archery world!


----------



## Brent Gandy

To the top for Pearson. Leaving early tomorrow morning heading to Gainesville. See you all there!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*shoot*

Good luck to all this weekend!


----------



## pabowman

*Wish i could*

Wish i could be there in Gainsville with you guys and gals. I've been laid off for a few months so money is tight, otherwise I would be there. Good luck to all the Pearson shooters.


----------



## 3dextremist

Keeping it on top while everyones away. Good luck in Fla. guys!


----------



## kw1

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> What's a guy got to do to get registered over at the Pearson forum? My info was lost when the forum went down a while back and I'm just getting back to registering again. I registered but I'm waiting on a moderator to let me in. Is there a new forum coming?


same here


----------



## 3dextremist

Can't wait to see the ASA scores. Hope the weather is good in Fla. it's been raining here in Ky. for 3 days now. I've told a bunch of my shootin buds from here to check out the Pearson booth. I bet Pearson makes a great showing!!


----------



## selectarchery

Good luck to everyone in Gainesville this weekend!!!!


----------



## beardown

We are all having great time in Gainesville some of our staff is shooting great some of us you can tell we haven't been able to practice allot. We are so proud of our staff and how they all are a close team. It's great to be a part ofthis group.


----------



## asa_low12

beardown said:


> We are all having great time in Gainesville some of our staff is shooting great some of us you can tell we haven't been able to practice allot. We are so proud of our staff and how they all are a close team. It's great to be a part ofthis group.


Yes it is. I didn't get to go to Gainesville and went to the Beast Feast tonight with the church. I texted one of my friends (Curt Colvin) and he said he wasn't in fla either. He ended up calling me and I found out he was on the staff too. He was in the area and brought his advantage down to the beast feast so I could drool over if for a little while. Mannn I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Texas Shooter

Good luck to everyone in Gainesville. I'm working like a dog 6 days a week so I won't be able to make it. But I am shooting a SYWAT tournament in San Antonio today. That's the good news. The bad news is, my company wants to send me to Singapore for the entire month of March. Why is that bad you ask? First, because I'll miss the Paris Tx shoot, plus a ton of local tournaments, and also because they're sending me to teach someone else to do my job so it can be outsourced. Talk about adding insult to injury..... It's ridiculous. On our website, there is a picture of our CEO shaking hands with Obama and the caption reads something like "Splinter and Obama creating jobs together" Yeah right. In Singapore maybe. Ok, enough venting. Good luck guys!!


----------



## ybone

*Stage one strings?*

I just bought a brand new Pearson tx-4. I haven't set it up yet but noticed that this bow comes with stage 1 strings and cables. Will these increase the performance of the bow speed-wise?


----------



## Edavies30

Sounds like everyone is having a great time in Gainesville. I bet its a lot warmer then up here in PA. Dug out from 2 feet of snow. Bright spot is I'm going to shoot the IBO indoor national champ. monday.The Pearson Advantage is shooting great and my bad elbow is feeling better. Came out with a first at the PA indoor triple crown for the first leg of the event. Hope the elbow warms up faster so the Advantage can go to town for the whole shoot. Hope everyone has a safe trip back from Gainesville


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## asa_low12

Does anybody know where I could buy a flex fit pearson cap from? I tired tough antler tees but never got a reply and their web page was down.


----------



## z34mann

*good job*

nice finish for several pearson shooters, that i reconized the names. way to go keep it up, hope to see every1 in paris


----------



## asa_low12

Hey guys i'm helping our church put on some type of bowshoot to help get people to come to church and I would sure appreciate if you guys had any input.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1136584


----------



## 3dextremist

Way to go Ben Pearson shooters you guys rocked. Can't wait to shoot with you guys at the next ASA. For those of us who couldn't make the 2010 kickoff you made us proud to be a part of this great team!!


----------



## kody10

I would like to say congrats to Ben Selman for 2nd place in Open B at Gainesville with his advantage! Great shootin man!!!


----------



## jwcatto

Everyone home safe and sound. We really have a great group of people representing us. Thanks for your support. ROCK ON PEARSON!!!!


----------



## 537

Great Shooting Team Pearson , at least 9 top tens posted by Team Pearson shooters this weekend .


----------



## 537

On Saturday evening at the Columbus Ga ASA shoot we will be having a cookout.

All Team Pearson shooters are invited. 

Please PM me if you can make it ,just so I can have an idea of how many will be there


----------



## aubowman

I had some changes made to my bow today. Since I don't live but just on a hour from the factory I took to them. I had a chance to Jeremy and Chris. Most of you have been around for a while and have known them for sometime, so what I'm about to say you already know. 

This company has great leadership and is lead for a fine gentleman.

Congradulation to everyone from the pass weekend.


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Great Shooting Team Pearson , at least 9 top tens posted by Team Pearson shooters this weekend .


That's great. Way to go everyone.


----------



## pabowman

*Great shooting*

Congrats to Team Pearson at Gainsville. wish i could have been there


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## 3dextremist

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

I called Pearson today to order my bow and they said to email Mr. White. So I emailed him credit card and shipping info. Do we get an order confirmation or an email saying our bow has shipped? 

The new bow in mail shakes are kicking in and I want to track it everyday til I know it's gonna be here.


----------



## dabishop_57

Todd's a really busy fellow I believe he responds to e-mails late at night. Hope this helps.


----------



## beardown

By the way I am Todd, Mr White is still alive and I see him most every day, and I will take care of you thanks Hunter you are correct I take care of staffers at night in the comfort of my office at home so they are my focus and I do take all staff orders by email for records. I will make sure your taken care of. Jeremy wants to make sure I have every order and we are working on a tracking system that will let me know when everything is shipped. One thing I will let each of you know we aren't perfect but we are improving every day and I am proud of the Ben Pearson Staff and the people I work for they all have heart and passion.


----------



## molyporph

Hi Guys!
I really like the specs of the Advantage :thumbs_up
Maybe my next bow....

Has anybody pics of an Advantage with the red riser? If so, please post em!

Cheers :beer: :tongue:


----------



## jwcatto

Question for you guys:
How far left do you have your rests set at on your advantages?

I have been having some "consistency" ( arrows corkscrewing unpredictably) problems and after many days of beating myself up, I shot the bow thru paper last night. The first shot had a fairly nasty left tear and a lil low. Long story short, I have the bow shooting bullet holes now but had to put a bunch of left in the rest. Looking down the string the arrow is covering up the line that the detachable shelf makes on the riser. 

I went out to shoot a few in the daylight before work this morning and it is shooting FANTSTIC! Cold group at 40 was stacked in there. Just curious I guess. On all my other Pearsons I can center the string in the riser and eyeball the rest and it would be dead on. On my Advantage the string is left of center on the riser if you line up the string and arrow. 


Did I mention this bow is AWESOME!

See yall in Columbus


----------



## BenjaminT

I have mine set so that the center of the arrow is exactly 7/8ths of an inch from the riser.. Im left handed so mine is obviously to the right of the riser.. One thing you might worry about with the way your's is set now is different lefts and rights at different yardages... I had mine set probably real similar to the way your's is now and I was strugglin with lefts and rights for ex: my 20 would be dead on but at 45 i might be 2 inches left or vice versa... once I set it to where it is now, I was perfect at every yardage to 70. (have not tried any further)


----------



## pabowman

*Mine is*



jwcatto said:


> Question for you guys:
> How far left do you have your rests set at on your advantages?
> 
> I have been having some "consistency" ( arrows corkscrewing unpredictably) problems and after many days of beating myself up, I shot the bow thru paper last night. The first shot had a fairly nasty left tear and a lil low. Long story short, I have the bow shooting bullet holes now but had to put a bunch of left in the rest. Looking down the string the arrow is covering up the line that the detachable shelf makes on the riser.
> 
> I went out to shoot a few in the daylight before work this morning and it is shooting FANTSTIC! Cold group at 40 was stacked in there. Just curious I guess. On all my other Pearsons I can center the string in the riser and eyeball the rest and it would be dead on. On my Advantage the string is left of center on the riser if you line up the string and arrow.
> 
> 
> Did I mention this bow is AWESOME!
> 
> See yall in Columbus


I centered up mine in the riser when I first set it up, but after shooting it that way for about 2 months, got sick of some arrows being out to the right at longer yardages, so gave the rest a bump(maybe a 32nd) to the left and its stacking arrows out to 60 yards. 
Try this... go to a short yardage, say... 5 yards, and set your sight to whatever it takes to slam a 1 inch dot at that distance... not high, not low, but dead center.... then whatever your sight is set for (example mine at that distance would be like 52 yards), go back to that distance and shoot. if your arrows are out to the right, move your rest left and vice versa, until your arrows are centered in a 1 inch dot at that distance. of course if your using a pin set up then it might be a bit harder but this type of tuning works. Try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

pabowman said:


> I centered up mine in the riser when I first set it up, but after shooting it that way for about 2 months, got sick of some arrows being out to the right at longer yardages, so gave the rest a bump(maybe a 32nd) to the left and its stacking arrows out to 60 yards.
> Try this... go to a short yardage, say... 5 yards, and set your sight to whatever it takes to slam a 1 inch dot at that distance... not high, not low, but dead center.... then whatever your sight is set for (example mine at that distance would be like 52 yards), go back to that distance and shoot. if your arrows are out to the right, move your rest left and vice versa, until your arrows are centered in a 1 inch dot at that distance. of course if your using a pin set up then it might be a bit harder but this type of tuning works. Try it and let us know how it goes.


I tune the exact same way. Very quick.


----------



## 3dextremist

Same here, walk back tuning works.


----------



## jwcatto

I walk back tune all of my bows, that is what is weirding me out. I shot the FL asa with it the way it was, I was just SUPER shocked at how much left I had to put in the rest to get a good bullet hole in paper. 

I can't wait to get home from work to shoot her some more and see if she will walk back. If it walks back to 60yds and still holds the same POI, I am going to be amazed. The left side of my launcher is touching the line of the side plate? But like I said, I knocked out one of the best groups ever this morning completely cold and the arrows flew like darts, no wobble, whip or roll. 

Advantage:
31.5"Dl
54lbs
Limbdriver
X-ringer V1 regular not HV
Vantec 3.0 lp vanes
Pin nocks 
100 grains up front.


----------



## kody10

i put mine 7/8inch of the riser to the center of the arrow just like benjamint does. it has work everytime for me. no rights of lefts at any yardage


----------



## pearson mike

I'm a lefty also, and mine is just outside of center too. My Z34 was out a little also. They both shoot great there, so that's where they will stay.


----------



## greimer

Any body going to the 1st leg of the Southern Triple Crown next weekend? My father and I are planning to be there...hope to see other Pearson shooters there.


----------



## BenjaminT

greimer said:


> Any body going to the 1st leg of the Southern Triple Crown next weekend? My father and I are planning to be there...hope to see other Pearson shooters there.


Man I want to, but I am working on a new job right now and Ill just be lucky to get to go to all the ASA's this year...


----------



## vegashunter55

*How many are shooting Vegas Shoot?*

I was wondering how many Pearson Staff Shooters will be joining me in Las Vegas for the WAF next week? Let me know if you will be there, I would like to
meet those who attend and represent Ben Pearson Archery. I'll be shooting BHFS Flights, shooting my Orange Camo Advantage. I hope that my scores keep going up and I peak at the right time. Looking forward to seeing staff and finding new friends.


----------



## greimer

BenjaminT said:


> Man I want to, but I am working on a new job right now and Ill just be lucky to get to go to all the ASA's this year...


I would like to shoot all the asa's but I am going to have to stick to the shoots that are closer and can try to not spend the night in a hotel.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## aubowman

back 2 the top.


----------



## 20ftup

Man the cook out sounds fun plan on bein there Cant wait to see the new bow and get this season rollin the weather here in Boone has been relentless and cold so not much time or weather for shooting


----------



## 537

greimer said:


> Any body going to the 1st leg of the Southern Triple Crown next weekend? My father and I are planning to be there...hope to see other Pearson shooters there.


We will be there Thursday afternoon to set up the trailer.


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck with the shoot. Heard a lot of good things about Pearson in Florida, from a non Pearson shooter...Way to go folks.


----------



## dabishop_57

no need to be on page 2


----------



## 3dextremist

Man I'm tired!! I haven't slept a wink since I ordered my Advantage. I've not been this excited about a bow in years, that Advantage just feels so good and I'm not one of those guys that gets that excited about every new bow he gets, Lord knows I've had plenty of them. Now if I can stay awake I'll shoot all day when this Super shootin machine gets to it's new home!


----------



## kravguy

I've seen plenty of pictures of guys with Advantages, but I am wondering who out there has a Legend? This is the bow I am really interested in.


----------



## pabowman

*Hey*



kravguy said:


> I've seen plenty of pictures of guys with Advantages, but I am wondering who out there has a Legend? This is the bow I am really interested in.


I have a Legend, Will you be at the IBO qualifier at Foxpro on that Saturday? If you are, I will bring mine with me and you are more than welcome to check it out, shoot it, whatever you need, I got you covered. Hope to see you there.


----------



## kravguy

pabowman said:


> I have a Legend, Will you be at the IBO qualifier at Foxpro on that Saturday? If you are, I will bring mine with me and you are more than welcome to check it out, shoot it, whatever you need, I got you covered. Hope to see you there.


Thanks for the offer. I hope to be there, but I have to find check on my oldest boy's wrestling. He might have a tournament that day.


----------



## 3dextremist

Putting Ben Pearson back to the top where it belongs!


----------



## selectarchery

kravguy said:


> I've seen plenty of pictures of guys with Advantages, but I am wondering who out there has a Legend? This is the bow I am really interested in.


We've got 'em...they are very, very, very nice. The new Legend cams draw smoothly and the bow shoots just plain out of sight!!!!


----------



## Widgeon

Are you proud of your new 2010 Pearson bow? Then rate and review it! ArcheryReview.net is now taking ratings and reviews.

All reviews will be put into a monthly drawing for prizes!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## 3dextremist

Bumping Pearson to the top!!


----------



## 3dextremist

ttt


----------



## MikeTN

I think I've finally got my Advantage set up in the sweet spot.

It has always shot great, but I've been struggling with draw length. I got the cables twisted up and now I'm sitting right about a 30 3/4" draw. I'm holding a lot more steady.

Finished tweaking my stabilizer setup too. I knew I was close and shot what I had for the first half of a 5 spot round- dropped 9 Xs.

Added an oz of weight out front and to each side bar (33" B-Stinger Premier in front with 5 oz now, and two 12" bars in rear with 5 oz / 4 oz). Held a lot better.

Finished up second half and only dropped one X. Wouldn't have dropped that one if I'd been paying attention. I'm not disciplined enough not to listen to the guys in the shop cutting up!

I'm ready to shoot now. I don't know if I'm going to make Columbus... Have to fly to DC that Sunday afternoon.

I'm definitely doing indoor nationals. Anyone else hitting Louisville?


----------



## Hunter865

pabowman, have you had time to shoot your Legend much? I shot one Sat., and I have to say it felt great. But I was looking for someone with some long term experience with one. Several guys in the local league have the Advantage and love them, but no one here has a Legend yet. I may just have to be the first.


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## kw1

finally got another computer other one died so im back. getting ready for the ibo indoor world shoot in cleveland.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*pearson*

my addy shot good enough to win in the semi pro at ibo indoor nationals this past week 1 down 4 to go


----------



## pearson mike

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> my addy shot good enough to win in the semi pro at ibo indoor nationals this past week 1 down 4 to go


Is that from all the shooting tips I gave you at the ATA?????lol
Good shooting congrats


----------



## aubowman

Back to the top of the first page!


----------



## jwcatto

Good morning Pearson Nation!

Just found out I was selected Teacher of the Year at our school. Yippee!

I hope it means some time off so I can shoot more


----------



## kody10

jwcatto said:


> Good morning Pearson Nation!
> 
> Just found out I was selected Teacher of the Year at our school. Yippee!
> 
> I hope it means some time off so I can shoot more


congratulations!


----------



## 3dextremist

*Congrats!!*



STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> my addy shot good enough to win in the semi pro at ibo indoor nationals this past week 1 down 4 to go


 Awesome shooting Stage 1, you're the man!!


----------



## alaz

jwcatto said:


> Good morning Pearson Nation!
> 
> Just found out I was selected Teacher of the Year at our school. Yippee!
> 
> I hope it means some time off so I can shoot more


Very cool...
Congrats, That is a nice award...it is nice to be recognized.


----------



## 3dextremist

Just got a call from Todd, my Advantage has been shipped and I'm feeling the excitement to the max. Walking around spinning arrows and acting all kinds of crazy, man am I excited!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> Good morning Pearson Nation!
> 
> Just found out I was selected Teacher of the Year at our school. Yippee!
> 
> I hope it means some time off so I can shoot more



Way to go Justin. That is awesome.


----------



## jwcatto

Good morning Pearson Nation!
Getting ready for Columbus!


----------



## aubowman

jwcatto said:


> Good morning Pearson Nation!
> 
> Just found out I was selected Teacher of the Year at our school. Yippee!
> 
> I hope it means some time off so I can shoot more



congradulations. 
That speaks volumes about who you are and how people relate to you. No great job then being able to influance the next generation on being greater than the previous. 



Great job man!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

anybody going to the ibo indoor world in cleveland next month.


----------



## pearson mike

jwcatto said:


> Good morning Pearson Nation!
> 
> Just found out I was selected Teacher of the Year at our school. Yippee!
> 
> I hope it means some time off so I can shoot more


That's great, way to go...


----------



## Texas Shooter

Pearson Advantage has put me in first place in league night. I have a buddy who shoots for that one real big bow company,... you know, the guys with the red shirts? Well he tried the Advantage tonight and said "Wow, that's sweet, That draw is even smoother than.." then he stopped himself. Yeah, we all know what he was thinkin'!!


----------



## vegashunter55

*Fantastic Service from Ben Pearson Archery*

I had some of the endloop serving getting cut from the small peg on the Advantage modules. I called Todd and after sending a photo I was overnighted a new set of Mods and cables. It was setup tonight and I won a pre-Vegas shootdown at a local Archery Pro-Shop in Las Vegas. It was so nice to receive this kind of service and the effort did not go un-noticed. Thanks guys for putting the shooters first. I hope to represent the Ben Pearson name well at the WAF this weekend. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jwcatto

^^ Their customer service cannot be beaten!

Good luck at the WAF, Knock'em dead!


----------



## 3dextremist

Back to front page where we belong!!


----------



## 537

Headed to Wetumkpa , looking forward to a weekend shooting


----------



## Edavies30

Shooting fox pro for the next 3 weeks(IBO WORLD QUAL.,2ND LEG PA INDOOR TRIPPLE CROWN,IBO INDOOR STATE CHAMP.) The Addy is shooting good and right elbow pain is starting to go away. Came in 3rd at the IBO INDOOR NATIONAL. Hope to see other Pearson staff at these shoots and at the IBO indoor worlds

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## greimer

My father and I will be at the 1st leg of IBO STC this weekend and hoping do alright in my first open class shoot in a long time.


----------



## bhtr3d

Good luck to those that are going there. I'll be in Jax for a qualifier at a new ASA club for Florida. Ft. Caroline


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck this weekend guys, show them what were made of.


----------



## kody10

i will be leavin this afternoon headed to wetumpka. hope everyone does great!


----------



## aubowman

Guys shoot'em straight and wishing all pearson shooter great success this weekend. 

We will be hosting our first shoot of the year (panhandle archers for christ) so if any of you are not going to the IBO STC or you are close to the panhandle get in touch with me and come shoot with us. We would enjoy having you come out to shoot with us.


----------



## 20ftup

Good luck too all who are shooting this weekend, Pearson sho do build some sweet bows huh. This is what you get when a shooter owns the company,,, a shooters bow.
Hope to see yall in Columbus


----------



## 20ftup

Got my advantage today, first impression,wow. This bow balances well even without a stabilizer and the grip is perfect. I wont get to tune and shoot it till Sunday so more then.PIcs soon


----------



## asa_low12

Mannn I thought my ADV would be here today but it wasn't :.( Looks like it will be Monday unless they specified saturday delivery. I was really hoping to get to shoot it tommorow and sunday. I guess I'll have to just work all weekend to try to keep my mind off of it.:mg:


----------



## ldfalks

Got my advantage today and I like it a lot. Got a rough set-up before dark and it shoots great already. :shade:


----------



## vegashunter55

*Advantage at the WAF*

I had a lot of archers ask about the Advantage today at the World Archery Festival. I've had it for two weeks and it brought me a 297 21X score today.
The nines were from nerves at the start of the day. If I can just enjoy the shoot and not get caughtup in the potential score, I'm sure that the Advantage will deliver!


----------



## ldfalks

vegashunter55 said:


> I had a lot of archers ask about the Advantage today at the World Archery Festival. I've had it for two weeks and it brought me a 297 21X score today.
> The nines were from nerves at the start of the day. If I can just enjoy the shoot and not get caughtup in the potential score, I'm sure that the Advantage will deliver!


That bow aims and holds great. I'm impressed with the geometry and balance.


----------



## asa_low12

asa_low12 said:


> Mannn I thought my ADV would be here today but it wasn't :.( Looks like it will be Monday unless they specified saturday delivery. I was really hoping to get to shoot it tommorow and sunday. I guess I'll have to just work all weekend to try to keep my mind off of it.:mg:


Todd emailed very shortly after this was posted and gave me a tracking number. You can't beat that for service. Won't be here til Monday but it will definetly be worth it.


----------



## MoNofletch

I will be shooting my first 3D of 2010 tomorrow in the rain. Yippy! LOL!  Advantage in adverse conditions! LOL!


----------



## 3dextremist

I'm betting my Advantage will be here Monday, and when it arrives, I'll be able to get a good nights sleep. I spent Thur. and Fri. looking out my livingroom window for a big ole truck with a long box on it. It's like being 5 years old and waiting on Santa Claus. I don't care if it rains, snows or comes a hurricane Monday, I'M shootin all day!!! HooooWeeeee!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Shoots*

I will need snow shoes when we start shooting 3D around here!


----------



## asa_low12

3dextremist said:


> I'm betting my Advantage will be here Monday, and when it arrives, I'll be able to get a good nights sleep. I spent Thur. and Fri. looking out my livingroom window for a big ole truck with a long box on it. It's like being 5 years old and waiting on Santa Claus. I don't care if it rains, snows or comes a hurricane Monday, I'M shootin all day!!! HooooWeeeee!!!


x2. My will be here tommorow too.


----------



## 20ftup

Shot about 25 arrows thru the advantage this am I set my center shot to 7/8 as was said on here and set my arrow dead level bingo 1" groups at 20 I need to tweek on the cables some as my let off is just starting in the last 1/2" of draw any amount of creep and she will take your shoulder off, should be an easy fix once I find out how to adjust for this. My Chrono battery was dead so no speeds yet.
At this [point however I will say this bow is right up there wih my tx 4 as it sits and I think the tx4 is the best bow Ive ever shot this one may just surpass it


----------



## asa_low12

can somebody take the overall measurements on a legend from top of cam to bottom of cam?


----------



## Edavies30

A day of archery at Fox pro indoor 3d. The day starts out filling IBO cards out,warming up and seeing old friends start coming in to shoot. Wes Vanhorn comes in to cheer on and support all of his shooters. He's not shooting but supporting the archery sport.Always willing to give advice, a kidding jab and that one of a kind smile. I guess thats why Pearson chose Stage 1 Strings to put on their bows. Both companies built by archery shooters for archery shooters. As a Pearson pro staff shooter and Stage 1 strings Pro staff shooter, I get the best of both worlds! Thanks to Wes and Jeremy for the the help and support they give. Makes a Day at fox pro one for the memories.

PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PROSTAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## pabowman

*Hey*



Edavies30 said:


> A day of archery at Fox pro indoor 3d. The day starts out filling IBO cards out,warming up and seeing old friends start coming in to shoot. Wes Vanhorn comes in to cheer on and support all of his shooters. He's not shooting but supporting the archery sport.Always willing to give advice, a kidding jab and that one of a kind smile. I guess thats why Pearson chose Stage 1 Strings to put on their bows. Both companies built by archery shooters for archery shooters. As a Pearson pro staff shooter and Stage 1 strings Pro staff shooter, I get the best of both worlds! Thanks to Wes and Jeremy for the the help and support they give. Makes a Day at fox pro one for the memories.
> 
> PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PROSTAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


Just wish you guys were there for saturday to. I'll eventually get to meet you i'm sure. I shot well there this weekend. Shot 5 up with 11 x's. We shot the 10 o'clock line and I was leading when we left, but I have a feeling my score isn't gonna hold up to win it.... but we'll see. Still waiting to hear from the boys at Foxpro.


----------



## ldfalks

Shot my Advantage today in a 3D tournament. That thing rocks. I think the moth wing camo helps it hold better. Shoots like a laser too.

I'll post a better score in Uchee Creek than I did in FL :shade:


----------



## Edavies30

pabowman said:


> Just wish you guys were there for saturday to. I'll eventually get to meet you i'm sure. I shot well there this weekend. Shot 5 up with 11 x's. We shot the 10 o'clock line and I was leading when we left, but I have a feeling my score isn't gonna hold up to win it.... but we'll see. Still waiting to hear from the boys at Foxpro.


Thats good shooting! We will see each other someday I'll be the one in the orange Ben Pearson shirt. When I left I was leading in MSR. I think that will hold up, Jim said he talked to you sat. I will be up at fox pro sunday 10 am shoot for the 2nd leg of the PA indoor tripple crown, then the next week for the IBO indoor state champ. My right arm is still getting better and taking less time to keep warm and not so stiff. Going to Indoor worlds. Getting into Cleveland friday afternoon and shooting Sat. at 930 am. Keep shooting good! Ben Pearson.............. NOTHING BUT CLASS


----------



## jwcatto

Well, I usually post with good news....not this time. Shot my new personal WORST! 222 on 25 targets with 6 12's??? Bout ready to hang it up, I have never been so hit and miss in all my life. I can shoot a 1" group at 40yds and then the next group is 12" around. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!

Bow holds still as a stone and then I trash the shot in the nano second before the arrow leaves. Archery is quickly becoming a love/hate relationship. I think I am gonna take a few days off and get back at it on weds. 

Good luck and safe travels to all of you guys.
Catto


----------



## ChaseBaker

Catto

archery to me has always been up and down! just like life


----------



## vegashunter55

*The Vegas Advantage!*

Well, Vegas 2010 is over and I shot my personal best. 888 56x giving me 15th First flight BHFS. Today makes three weeks with the Advantage, on Saturday, I added a sidebar and stabilizer from Control-Freak, this Wednesday I started using a wrist strap with my Truball HT release(Finger was killing me). Dispite these last minute additions the Advantage came through! Everyone who made a comment on my Advantage loved the Mothwing Orange. It matched the shirt
perfectly and I meed to tell myself...Don't add anything else...your shooting just fine..perfect what you have!

Thanks Jeremy for a fine product!


----------



## z34mann

*good job*

good shooting


----------



## vtec21

Anybody got any pics of the legend cams? I wanna see the how the mods look.


----------



## aubowman

How did everybody do in the 1st leg of the STC?


----------



## greimer

*Stc*

I got better on each one of my ranges. It was a tough course for me being my first open shoot, but I can't put any of the blame on the bow...it shot great, I just have to work on the person behind the string. Looking forward to shooting again in GA ASA shoot...I will be better prepared now shooting with my open set up.
I think my father (who is also shooting for Pearson) ended up in the top 10 in the Senior Hunter Class...His first shoot out of retirement!


----------



## kw1

got my shirt and hat today man they look good


----------



## asa_low12

kw1 said:


> got my shirt and hat today man they look good


I got my advantage today. I just got done trying to get it setup before dark and was unsuccessful. I got a good start on it though. I did slap a sight on it when it was already to dark to shoot good and was shooting under an 1.25" at 20 barely being able to see the dot on the target and not being able to tell if I was on it good or not when it went off. About 10 arrows total. This bow feels sooooo great to shoot and is just totally awesome. They should've named it awesome instead of advantage because that is the only word I can think of to describe it. It looks awesome, feels awesome, holds awesome, smooth, little shock, basically just perfect in every way. I can't wait til my sight comes in so I can actually shoot it with a scope. 

Speed= 60lbs 27" 338gr arrow 273fps. I need about 10fps more and don't know whether to try to get some lighter points or twist cables up. How hard would it be to get at least 7fps out of twisting cables? I knew I should've ordered the x ringer hv's instead of x ringer normals. I would be good to go then.


----------



## MoNofletch

I shot 3D this Sunday. My first "real" shoot with the Advantage. It was cold and raining . People commented on the bow but the strings drew people in like moths to a light bulb!! The people that shot it asked were they could buy one. Jim @ Select should be pretty busy now! LOL!


----------



## 20ftup

up for my brothers


----------



## asa_low12

Speed= 60lbs 27" 338gr arrow 273fps. I need about 10fps more and don't know whether to try to get some lighter points or twist cables up. How hard would it be to get at least 7fps out of twisting cables? I knew I should've ordered the x ringer hv's instead of x ringer normals. I would be good to go then.


----------



## ldfalks

asa_low12 said:


> Speed= 60lbs 27" 338gr arrow 273fps. I need about 10fps more and don't know whether to try to get some lighter points or twist cables up. How hard would it be to get at least 7fps out of twisting cables? I knew I should've ordered the x ringer hv's instead of x ringer normals. I would be good to go then.


Well, I'm shooting 54lbs, 27" with a 300 grain arrow and getting 270fps (which is what I want for accuracy). If I add 6lbs that would give me 24fps more (1lb=4fps) so I could extrapolate 294fps @ 60lb with a 27" draw and 300 grain arrow. Pretty good IBO speed with the Legend Cams. Then if I added 38 grains to the arrow I would have to subtract 13fps (3 grains = 1 fps) and I would be down to 281fps with a 338 grain arrow and 27" @60 lbs.

What cams do you have? Maybe that makes a difference. I am pleasently surprised with the Advantage's speed. My Gen II w/hybred cams was only geting 264 fps with the same set-up.


----------



## asa_low12

My girlfriend just called and said that one of the women her mom's work's with's son hit a semi head on today and is fixn to undergo brain surgery in ICU at children's hospital. It's not looking good. Please pray for him, he's about 21.


----------



## asa_low12

ldfalks said:


> Well, I'm shooting 54lbs, 27" with a 300 grain arrow and getting 270fps (which is what I want for accuracy). If I add 6lbs that would give me 24fps more (1lb=4fps) so I could extrapolate 294fps @ 60lb with a 27" draw and 300 grain arrow. Pretty good IBO speed with the Legend Cams. Then if I added 38 grains to the arrow I would have to subtract 13fps (3 grains = 1 fps) and I would be down to 281fps with a 338 grain arrow and 27" @60 lbs.
> 
> What cams do you have? Maybe that makes a difference. I am pleasently surprised with the Advantage's speed. My Gen II w/hybred cams was only geting 264 fps with the same set-up.


I have the legend cams. If I would have bought the hv's instead of normal x ringers I would have it made in the shade. 35 grains difference in 25". So which cable would I need to twist to get 2 lbs and what else do I have to do to even everything out after doing that?


----------



## JD Davis

We will all pray ,
JD


----------



## BenjaminT

jwcatto said:


> Well, I usually post with good news....not this time. Shot my new personal WORST! 222 on 25 targets with 6 12's??? Bout ready to hang it up, I have never been so hit and miss in all my life. I can shoot a 1" group at 40yds and then the next group is 12" around. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bow holds still as a stone and then I trash the shot in the nano second before the arrow leaves. Archery is quickly becoming a love/hate relationship. I think I am gonna take a few days off and get back at it on weds.
> 
> Good luck and safe travels to all of you guys.
> Catto


Man I feel ya!!!! Its like that with me sometimes too... Somedays I'll shoot a 5 spot and shoot a 300 w/ 50 something x's, others Im lucky to break 290!!!!

I struggle badly with inconsistentcies. Like today for example I shot a 30 arrow 5 spot (highest possible score 150 w/ 30 x's) I shot a 149 w/21 x's and 19 were inside out!!!! yet the 9 "non x's" were terrible!!!! And my "trashing of the shot" happens at the LAST second of the shot too.. I don't get it....


----------



## z34mann

*3 suggestions*



jwcatto said:


> Well, I usually post with good news....not this time. Shot my new personal WORST! 222 on 25 targets with 6 12's??? Bout ready to hang it up, I have never been so hit and miss in all my life. I can shoot a 1" group at 40yds and then the next group is 12" around. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bow holds still as a stone and then I trash the shot in the nano second before the arrow leaves. Archery is quickly becoming a love/hate relationship. I think I am gonna take a few days off and get back at it on weds.
> 
> Good luck and safe travels to all of you guys.
> Catto


my 3 suggestion in order 

1 get a can of shot process (the only thing i have found to control my target panic)

2 archery lessons online (he gives great instruction and cheap and answers any and all ??? you have)

3 rip shot ( if you are not 100% sure you are using your back muscles you need 1, you cannot use this without using back muscles)

never give up you can do it


----------



## z34mann

*twist*



asa_low12 said:


> Speed= 60lbs 27" 338gr arrow 273fps. I need about 10fps more and don't know whether to try to get some lighter points or twist cables up. How hard would it be to get at least 7fps out of twisting cables? I knew I should've ordered the x ringer hv's instead of x ringer normals. I would be good to go then.


twisting the cables will incress your speed but it will add pounds and length to your dl


----------



## ldfalks

z34mann said:


> twisting the cables will incress your speed but it will add pounds and length to your dl


I agree. You are going to increase your Draw Length. An inch of draw length will add 12 fps, but then you will hve a 28" draw. Not a good trade off.

I recommend reducing arrow weight by 30 grains. That's the easies tthing to do.


----------



## jwcatto

Praying for them.




I am still working on the TP issues. I think everyone is a lil different when it comes to overcoming it. i just keep telling myself to focus on the spot, not the shot. BLAMO! back to 1" groups of 3 arrows at 40 yds. Yippee! but, and its a big but we will see if I can make a repeat performance today when I get off from work. Either way I am still going to try to smack tail in columbus.
Catto


----------



## asa_low12

ldfalks said:


> I agree. You are going to increase your Draw Length. An inch of draw length will add 12 fps, but then you will hve a 28" draw. Not a good trade off.
> 
> I recommend reducing arrow weight by 30 grains. That's the easies tthing to do.


I wouldn't mind to have a very small amount of draw length added anyway, and I definetly am not worried about a little higher poundage. After all, that's how you get the speed increase. But do I twist both cables on this bow?


----------



## Pride Hunter

*What*

Page 2 is unacceptable!


----------



## asa_low12




----------



## ldfalks

asa_low12 said:


> I wouldn't mind to have a very small amount of draw length added anyway, and I definetly am not worried about a little higher poundage. After all, that's how you get the speed increase. But do I twist both cables on this bow?


I would twist both and then make sure the timing marks are even.


----------



## asa_low12

ldfalks said:


> I would twist both and then make sure the timing marks are even.


I just went ahead and sold the arrows and have some hv's on the way that will way about 303. That will put me about 281 or 282.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

I set the 620 grain indoor arrows aside, and flecthed up some carbons. 321grains, 61lbs, 29 dl, 295fps.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Got some bows in stock this week! I got a few Legends and a Predator. I put a rest on them so customers can give them a test drive, but of course I had to take them for a spin as well. I really like these bows! The Legend is every bit as good as the Z34 which says a lot. The Predator is awesome! I know it isn't a speed demon, but it is such a nice tight piece of equipment and it shoots great! I'm seriously thinking about using the Predator to hunt with all year this year. I was planning on using one to hunt turkey, but I just might hunt deer with it too.


----------



## jwcatto

Ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker

bump


----------



## z34mann

*agree*



ldfalks said:


> I agree. You are going to increase your Draw Length. An inch of draw length will add 12 fps, but then you will hve a 28" draw. Not a good trade off.
> 
> I recommend reducing arrow weight by 30 grains. That's the easies tthing to do.


i agree 110%


----------



## kw1

i shot 7 up at indoor 3-d league last nightstarting to get this scope thing figured out.


----------



## vtec21

asa_low12 said:


>


Hey can you post me some upclose pics of the legend cams both sides? Is there only a drawstop in the top cam?


----------



## Brent Gandy

Mine has a stop in both cams


----------



## jrmysell

It looks like this is where the Pearson guys hang out, so I guess I'll join you. I just signed with Pearson a couple weeks ago to be a staff shooter and have a 60# Advantage in all black on order. It's just not fair seeing all of y'alls bows and I'm still waiting But in all seriousness, I'm very excited for the opportuntiy I have been given and will do my best to represent Pearson and archery in general. Sorry for the long post. My name's Jeremy by the way


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

vtec21 said:


> Hey can you post me some upclose pics of the legend cams both sides? Is there only a drawstop in the top cam?


Hope this is good enough. iPhone camera...


----------



## vtec21

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Hope this is good enough. iPhone camera...


Thanks


----------



## ChaseBaker

Jeremy or Todd, any news on the fishing bows??


----------



## 3dextremist

*Welcome!*



jrmysell said:


> It looks like this is where the Pearson guys hang out, so I guess I'll join you. I just signed with Pearson a couple weeks ago to be a staff shooter and have a 60# Advantage in all black on order. It's just not fair seeing all of y'alls bows and I'm still waiting But in all seriousness, I'm very excited for the opportuntiy I have been given and will do my best to represent Pearson and archery in general. Sorry for the long post. My name's Jeremy by the way


Welcome Jeremy, I think you'll be real proud to wear the Ben Pearson colors. All the Best, Rich.


----------



## asa_low12

*requested pics*


----------



## jrmysell

3dextremist said:


> Welcome Jeremy, I think you'll be real proud to wear the Ben Pearson colors. All the Best, Rich.


Thanks! I just can't stand waiting


----------



## Pride Hunter

*jrmysell*

Welcome to the family!


----------



## jrmysell

Pride Hunter said:


> Welcome to the family!


Thanks. I'm very excited to be a part of Pearson Archery


----------



## 3dextremist

Taking us back to page 1. I've got to leave for the Baltimore Md. area tomorrow for work and I'm gonna miss my Advantage when it gets here, talk about bummed. I'm gonna try to get the wife to ship it to me there after I find out where I'll be staying. Anyone know of anyplace to shoot up there in the great white north. Probably going to be about 70 miles from Lancaster Pa.. I've been off work since Oct. and this is a godsend, but man I just want to shoot my Advantage!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Take it easy on me next week, Brent Gandy! I see you are signed up for the Florida NAA & NFAA indoor state championship next week. I shot the NAA last night and the NFAA today in Fort Lauderdale. We are in the same class for the NAA so I need some mercy! That is a difficult shoot. I did well at the NFAA though. Shot two 300 rounds with a total of 88 x's in BHFS. So far I've shot 3 indoor rounds my whole shooting career and am 3/3 with 300 rounds...all with Pearson equipment.


----------



## Edavies30

3dextremist said:


> Taking us back to page 1. I've got to leave for the Baltimore Md. area tomorrow for work and I'm gonna miss my Advantage when it gets here, talk about bummed. I'm gonna try to get the wife to ship it to me there after I find out where I'll be staying. Anyone know of anyplace to shoot up there in the great white north. Probably going to be about 70 miles from Lancaster Pa.. I've been off work since Oct. and this is a godsend, but man I just want to shoot my Advantage!


Want to shoot your advantage while in baltimore,Hershey Pa is about an hour and a half away.Straight up interstate 83. You have an invite to shoot at Palmyra sportsmens club (indoors or out) and have dinner with my family.

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## asa_low12

*new personal best*

I just got done shooting my advantage this evening and shot my new high (I think). 300 22x on a vegas target. This is only the 5th indoor round i've shot in the past year and it was outside at 20 yards. I have shot a 300 vegas 3 or 4 times and I _think_ i've shot 22x's one other time before. I've had higher x counts on 299 and 298 rounds but couldn't hold it together and keep em all in the 10. But this was the best round by far because I only had one arrow that was more out than in and was easily in the line. I love this bow so much and I don't see how they can make a much better target bow. I see the advantage in the line up for a longg time.:smile:










p.s. Those targets have been shot all the way out to 40 yards I wish it was on a clean target but I have yet to get a 300 on a clean one.


----------



## bhtr3d

asa_low12 said:


> I just got done shooting my advantage this evening and shot my new high (I think). 300 22x on a vegas target. This is only the 5th indoor round i've shot in the past year and it was outside at 20 yards. I have shot a 300 vegas 3 or 4 times and I _think_ i've shot 22x's one other time before. I've had higher x counts on 299 and 298 rounds but couldn't hold it together and keep em all in the 10. But this was the best round by far because I only had one arrow that was more out than in and was easily in the line. I love this bow so much and I don't see how they can make a much better target bow. I see the advantage in the line up for a longg time.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Those targets have been shot all the way out to 40 yards I wish it was on a clean target but I have yet to get a 300 on a clean one.


Great shooting


----------



## Brent Gandy

*JuniorsOutdoors*

I can't wait for the State Indoor. I haven't shot indoor since I have been back in archery. I've never shot the NAA in competition, so you may need to take it easy on me, lol. That is some great shooting John! Way to represent Pearson.


----------



## pearson mike

Very good shooting, way to go.


----------



## kw1

ttt hey mike are you going to cleveland and if so what day? you ever going to comover to sues the athens are starting to take over i need some help


----------



## kody10

great shooting!!!


----------



## asa_low12

*not a 300 but a clean target*

Shot a 297 15x today after church in moderate/high winds. My sight could have stood to be about a 1/4 yard higher and the 3 9's would have been tens and everything else would've still been a solid ten. 

I love spot shooting here at the house because it helps you figure out little "flaws" or just things you can do differently to make you more consistent in your shot for 3d. For instance, the past few days (even yesterday immediately before the 300 round) I was shooting all over the place. If I would've been keeping up with score I imagine for those few days it would've been 290-295 3 spot rounds with low x counts. But shooting a dot on a bag they would've been in the dot almost every time(so you wouldn't notice it as much). When I was drawing I would move my thumb off my release and then settle in for the shot (creating a longer shot because even the slight movement of my thumb off the release was creating more movement). I shoot a carter colby with no peg on it so my thumb goes on the top of the release to keep it from going off on the draw. So I just tried shooting with my thumb still on the release. First 3 arrows were all x's. So I tried it again. All x's again. Same thing for next 6 arrows. So I started keeping score and shot 300 22x. Right before that I couldn't keep them all in the 10 to save my life. I may be preaching to the choir but I just wanted to throw that little bit of a tip out there if your struggling with your shooting. Get some spot targets and start analyzing and changing even the smallest little things and the results will show up more on a little bit vegas x target more than they will on big dots. If you can improve your dot game it will almost have to improve your 3d game.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> ttt hey mike are you going to cleveland and if so what day? you ever going to comover to sues the athens are starting to take over i need some help


I'm not going up to shoot, but I thought about just going up for the show.
I'm working in Mt Vernon on monday, not sure where, but I'll call the guy I'm meeting, when I get close.


----------



## kw1

ok ill be at ricks monday to do smoe shooting


----------



## Texas Shooter

Shot the TFAA Texas State Indoor Championship this weekend. I'm very proud of the results. Shooting in Bowhunter Freestyle, I shot 300/52x yesterday. That put me in 3rd place going in today. VERY stoked. But, as luck would have it, I dropped one in the 9th end and shot a 299/43x today. Haven't seen all of the scores yet, but I think I ended up about 6th place with my 599/95x HUGE improvement over last year.


----------



## asa_low12

Texas Shooter said:


> Shot the TFAA Texas State Indoor Championship this weekend. I'm very proud of the results. Shooting in Bowhunter Freestyle, I shot 300/52x yesterday. That put me in 3rd place going in today. VERY stoked. But, as luck would have it, I dropped one in the 9th end and shot a 299/43x today. Haven't seen all of the scores yet, but I think I ended up about 6th place with my 599/95x HUGE improvement over last year.


Is that 3 or 5 spot targets?


----------



## Texas Shooter

Interesting side note: When I was done shooting, a nice older guy came up to me and congratulated me on my shooting, and then very politely pointed out that my string stop touches my arm when I'm at full draw. Technically, this is a no-no according to TFAA/NFAA rules. I guess the thinking is that if the bow rests on your arm, you're getting some extra help with the stabilization. I was unaware of this rule and he didn't make a big deal out of it or anything. I thanked him for the info and that was it. In all fairness, it should be known that the SLIGHTEST BIT of the string stop BARELY touches my forearm when at full draw, and in my opinion, doesn't make a dang bit of difference. I never really noticed it nor gave it any thought before. But it is something to be aware of which needs to be corrected in order to be in compliance with the rules. Should be a simple fix. Just rotate the stop a fraction. Anyone else ever hear of this/ have this problem?


----------



## Texas Shooter

5 spot


----------



## asa_low12

Texas Shooter said:


> Interesting side note: When I was done shooting, a nice older guy came up to me and congratulated me on my shooting, and then very politely pointed out that my string stop touches my arm when I'm at full draw. Technically, this is a no-no according to TFAA/NFAA rules. I guess the thinking is that if the bow rests on your arm, you're getting some extra help with the stabilization. I was unaware of this rule and he didn't make a big deal out of it or anything. I thanked him for the info and that was it. In all fairness, it should be known that the SLIGHTEST BIT of the string stop BARELY touches my forearm when at full draw, and in my opinion, doesn't make a dang bit of difference. I never really noticed it nor gave it any thought before. But it is something to be aware of which needs to be corrected in order to be in compliance with the rules. Should be a simple fix. Just rotate the stop a fraction. Anyone else ever hear of this/ have this problem?


I just pulled my bow back and the stop is wayy away from my arm. Your shooting really good so I don't see how it could be much of a form issue. Maybe were just built different but I couldn't make the stop touch my arm. I tried. I've never been much of a fan of the string stoppers and I always take them off my bows. Mine's been off the advantage for a few days now and I didn't notice any difference of any kind when I took it off. You might want to try it.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## vegashunter55

*Club Shoot Indoor Champion*

I just shot the LVA Club Indoor Championship. Vegas Target Round, 299 19x got me first place in BHFS. I just love shooting my Advantage!. Tonight I change it around for the outdoor season. I hope the streak continues. The other club members are starting to take notice! Even with the Orange Camo I can't hide!


----------



## aubowman

Who all is going to Columbus, Ga. this weekend? Anyone in hunter class? If so where are you starting on Sat. I'm on target 5 to start with. Looking forward to meeting ya'll there. 

Just a note to the those of you in the panhandle or LA. Back in the Bush archery in Bonify, Fl is going to start shooting indoor spots in the coming weeks. I will keep you posted on when they start.
Note to Jeremy, I shot with a lot of guys in the in the bonify area at a pop up tournament this weekend and all of them were very impressed with the bow, had many,many question concerning the bow. I offered to let the shoot it but they didn't want to. Hopefully you will be getting some call in the next few weeks. I srewd up and lost in a shoot-off, made me sick.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

aubowman said:


> Who all is going to Columbus, Ga. this weekend? Anyone in hunter class? If so where are you starting on Sat. I'm on target 5 to start with. Looking forward to meeting ya'll there.
> 
> Just a note to the those of you in the panhandle or LA. Back in the Bush archery in Bonify, Fl is going to start shooting indoor spots in the coming weeks. I will keep you posted on when they start.
> Note to Jeremy, I shot with a lot of guys in the in the bonify area at a pop up tournament this weekend and all of them were very impressed with the bow, had many,many question concerning the bow. I offered to let the shoot it but they didn't want to. Hopefully you will be getting some call in the next few weeks. I srewd up and lost in a shoot-off, made me sick.


I am. I'm in hunter class as well, but I haven't registered yet. I might get stuck shooting on Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon.


----------



## z34mann

*shooting*

great shooting every1, my scores have went down since i started shooting the advantage, i think mainly cuz of the dl is to short, waiting on 28" mod, i think a half inch will work wonders for me


----------



## Pride Hunter

*scores*



z34mann said:


> great shooting every1, my scores have went down since i started shooting the advantage, i think mainly cuz of the dl is to short, waiting on 28" mod, i think a half inch will work wonders for me


I'm sure your scores will come back up real quick. You are a good shooter.


----------



## bigbassbuck

kw1 said:


> ttt hey mike are you going to cleveland and if so what day? you ever going to comover to sues the athens are starting to take over i need some help


Hey I am getting a Advantage real soon and I will be up to help you out!!!!!


----------



## pearson mike

I stopped by Ricks today, he said you had already shot. It wasn't hard to find, since we were working right across the street. He's got a nice place other than one thing.....No Pearson's. I put a word in for them.


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*



Pride Hunter said:


> I'm sure your scores will come back up real quick. You are a good shooter.


thanks i hope. bow holds good and every1 really seems to like it.how you been doing


----------



## kw1

bigbassbuck said:


> Hey I am getting a Advantage real soon and I will be up to help you out!!!!!


good deal see ya soon


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> I stopped by Ricks today, he said you had already shot. It wasn't hard to find, since we were working right across the street. He's got a nice place other than one thing.....No Pearson's. I put a word in for them.


yeh i ve been trying to get them in there but he doesnt know what hes going to do(mathews or what) but i hope he goes pearson. where ya working jeldwen?


----------



## bigbassbuck

I don't know why he would pick up Mathews with Broken Arrow being 15 miles down the road and Buckeye Outdoors getting a Mathews dealership,thats alot of competition,he said he though about Elites too,it would be nice to have a close dealer I could get rid of a few for him


----------



## kody10

i will be in columbus. i will be shooting young adult. hope to see other pearsons there and looking forward to a great archery filled weekend


----------



## jrmysell

I called Pearson today and they said this week or next, it should go out I'm excited!


----------



## kw1

bigbassbuck said:


> I don't know why he would pick up Mathews with Broken Arrow being 15 miles down the road and Buckeye Outdoors getting a Mathews dealership,thats alot of competition,he said he though about Elites too,it would be nice to have a close dealer I could get rid of a few for him


yeh he is a little diferent but what ever he wants to do


----------



## selectarchery

We took the Pearson Advantage and the Legend to the Illinois Deer and Turkey Classic this past weekend. We took some videos of reaction to the Legend...here are some of them:






The best part is his reaction!!!!


----------



## pearson mike

Great video Jim, his face said it all.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> yeh i ve been trying to get them in there but he doesnt know what hes going to do(mathews or what) but i hope he goes pearson. where ya working jeldwen?


We were working at Burrows, it's all the way in the back of that complex


----------



## kody10

great video mr jim!


----------



## asa_low12

My plan changed at the last minute and i'm gonna be at GA this weekend too in open B. Is the cookout this weekend or did I miss that?


----------



## kody10

it is this saturday if i am not mistaken


----------



## bhtr3d

asa_low12 said:


> My plan changed at the last minute and i'm gonna be at GA this weekend too in open B. Is the cookout this weekend or did I miss that?


It's Saturday night at the Chalet( at Uchee Creek) that Pearson has


----------



## pabowman

*question???*

When will the website be up and totally functional, since it went down... i have not been able or allowed to post anything on the site??? Just wondering whats going on with it, because it would be nice to be able to communicate with others on the site. Thanks


----------



## MoNofletch

Try www.benpearson.com


----------



## pabowman

*Thanks...*

thats the site i am trying...


----------



## 537

pabowman said:


> When will the website be up and totally functional, since it went down... i have not been able or allowed to post anything on the site??? Just wondering whats going on with it, because it would be nice to be able to communicate with others on the site. Thanks


The website has been a major source of Headache since last year , but we are about to have that solved. Jim is working hard to bring bigger and better things


----------



## z34mann

*sounds*

that sounds good


----------



## timberjack

looking forward to this weekend at columbus hope to see everyone there and that each has a safe trip, and the shoot of a lifetime good luck to all


----------



## pearson mike

Good Luck to eveyone this weekend.


----------



## aubowman

I look forward to meeting all the pearson shooting that will be in columbus this weekend. Drive careful and lets shoot them straight. 

Is anyone staying at Hampton Inn on 431 in Phenix City?


----------



## JD Davis

I will be staying there , what time are you shooting sat morning
thanks
JD


----------



## aubowman

I'm shooting at 11 and my son at 8 am. What time for you?


----------



## kw1

ttt
:ninja:


----------



## kody10

me and ben selman will be leavin in the mornin. everyone have a safe trip


----------



## asa_low12

I'm headed out at 4am


----------



## greimer

Dad and I will be there bright and early on Sat. morning


----------



## pearson mike

Wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## kw1

shhot strait boys and have a good time:thumbs_up


----------



## aubowman

Shoot'em straight everyone, let try to put Pearson in the winners circle. Sure would be nice to see pic. of the beauty orange shirt with those red/white and white/black shirts. 

Drive safe and lets have some fun.


----------



## South Man

Make us boys proud! (and gals)!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Shirts*

Any more news on the shirts? Still waiting patiently for the delivery.


----------



## pabowman

Pride Hunter said:


> Any more news on the shirts? Still waiting patiently for the delivery.


meeeee to... Was told it shipped like 2 or 3 weeks ago... I was hopeing it was gonna show up in time for me to get it embroidered for the IBO Indoor State Championship... but it didnt show up, so I wait.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*up*

Ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

Most everybody should be back from GA by now. I ended up 3 down for the weekend which was only good enough for 30th place in open B. I hope other pearson shooters fared better than I did. It all came down to 2 bad shots and 2 misjudged targets. 3 8's and 5 did me in. But on the known distance day the advantage shot lights out.


----------



## aubowman

I well I will not discuss how bad I shoot. Saturday yardage was great, the bow just needed someone who knows how to shoot it. 
It was great to meet many of the staff. Can't say enough about the men leading this company great guys (Jeremy, Chris, Todd, well J.D is a different story LoL!). 

I don't know about everyone else but I had several people asking many, many question about the advantage.


----------



## ldfalks

I'm not going to join this pity party. I shot GREAT! 3 8's the whole weekend, 8 12's and 29 10's. The Advantage is an awesome bow. 16th place with 5 of us tied at 10 up. One more 12 or one less 8 and I would have jumped 6 places.

GO Pearson!!! I'm a happy camper. This bow holds steady and shoots smooth. :shade:


----------



## jwcatto

I had more fun than you would think is even possible.

Day one:
21 down thanks to a snafu while drawing my bow on the LAST friggin target. 

Day Two:
Go to the range with 15 minutes till shooting time, no warm up shots. Shot the first target and was about 1.5 inches left, put 7 clicks windage, second target shot a perfect center 10. Time for some fun!!! I shot at EVERY 14 for the rest of the course. Ended up with 11 14's with a hot streak of 5 in a row!!! man I was having a blast, did not even care about the score, just shot for fun. Ended up 16 up for the day and 5 down for the weekend. Great weekend, great people, GREAT BOW COMPANY!!!!!!


Thanks Pearson!


----------



## aubowman

ldfalks said:


> I'm not going to join this pity party. I shot GREAT! 3 8's the whole weekend, 8 12's and 29 10's. The Advantage is an awesome bow. 16th place with 5 of us tied at 10 up. One more 12 or one less 8 and I would have jumped 6 places.
> 
> GO Pearson!!! I'm a happy camper. This bow holds steady and shoots smooth. :shade:





jwcatto said:


> I had more fun than you would think is even possible.
> 
> Day one:
> 21 down thanks to a snafu while drawing my bow on the LAST friggin target.
> 
> Day Two:
> Go to the range with 15 minutes till shooting time, no warm up shots. Shot the first target and was about 1.5 inches left, put 7 clicks windage, second target shot a perfect center 10. Time for some fun!!! I shot at EVERY 14 for the rest of the course. Ended up with 11 14's with a hot streak of 5 in a row!!! man I was having a blast, did not even care about the score, just shot for fun. Ended up 16 up for the day and 5 down for the weekend. Great weekend, great people, GREAT BOW COMPANY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Pearson!



Great shooting guys. 

Have tons of fun those guys I shoot with they were great. Two of them finished in the top 15.


----------



## selectarchery

Great shooting everyone!!! Keep up the great work.

Hey, since we don't have any of your fancy ASA shoots here in Illinois until June, would any Pearson shooters be interested in a World Series of Archery Pearson smackdown shoot some weekend at our store? If anyone is interested, please let me know. I think it would be a fun time.

Jim


----------



## ldfalks

selectarchery said:


> Great shooting everyone!!! Keep up the great work.
> 
> Hey, since we don't have any of your fancy ASA shoots here in Illinois until June, would any Pearson shooters be interested in a World Series of Archery Pearson smackdown shoot some weekend at our store? If anyone is interested, please let me know. I think it would be a fun time.
> 
> Jim


You could shoot the Delta ASA Indoor Round. That would be fun.

LDF


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## aubowman

selectarchery said:


> Great shooting everyone!!! Keep up the great work.
> 
> Hey, since we don't have any of your fancy ASA shoots here in Illinois until June, would any Pearson shooters be interested in a World Series of Archery Pearson smackdown shoot some weekend at our store? If anyone is interested, please let me know. I think it would be a fun time.
> 
> Jim


really depends on when you talking about having the shoot.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Shoot*



selectarchery said:


> Great shooting everyone!!! Keep up the great work.
> 
> Hey, since we don't have any of your fancy ASA shoots here in Illinois until June, would any Pearson shooters be interested in a World Series of Archery Pearson smackdown shoot some weekend at our store? If anyone is interested, please let me know. I think it would be a fun time.
> 
> Jim


If it was at all possible to get away I think you could count us iowegians in!


----------



## selectarchery

Pride Hunter said:


> If it was at all possible to get away I think you could count us iowegians in!


Sounds good. Let's make a go of it. What weekends work for people. We are going to have a large archery garage sale at our place on the 10th of April. People from around the community will be able to set up a table and sell their old archery gear (that way they have money to get new stuff from us!!!!). We will also be cooking some food (deer, pheasant, boar, burgers, ribs, etc.). I was thinking of having reps from different bow companies there to let people shoot bows...and maybe a great time for a large Pearson group showing!!

Sooooo, how 'bout it?


----------



## z34mann

*fun*



selectarchery said:


> Sounds good. Let's make a go of it. What weekends work for people. We are going to have a large archery garage sale at our place on the 10th of April. People from around the community will be able to set up a table and sell their old archery gear (that way they have money to get new stuff from us!!!!). We will also be cooking some food (deer, pheasant, boar, burgers, ribs, etc.). I was thinking of having reps from different bow companies there to let people shoot bows...and maybe a great time for a large Pearson group showing!!
> 
> Sooooo, how 'bout it?


jim that sounds like a blast, i might see if i can make it.


----------



## z34mann

*limbs*

i know this ain't the spot for this but was just wondering if any of you would want a set of 40-50lb limbs for the z-34/ tx-4. camo 75$


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## aubowman

tttt


----------



## 537

Thanks for all who cam e to the cookout Saturday night. 50+ people showed up and it was a great time to hang out and get familiar with everyone


----------



## asa_low12

jwcatto said:


> I had more fun than you would think is even possible.
> 
> Day one:
> 21 down thanks to a snafu while drawing my bow on the LAST friggin target.
> 
> Day Two:
> Go to the range with 15 minutes till shooting time, no warm up shots. Shot the first target and was about 1.5 inches left, put 7 clicks windage, second target shot a perfect center 10. Time for some fun!!! I shot at EVERY 14 for the rest of the course. Ended up with 11 14's with a hot streak of 5 in a row!!! man I was having a blast, did not even care about the score, just shot for fun. Ended up 16 up for the day and 5 down for the weekend. Great weekend, great people, GREAT BOW COMPANY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Pearson!


It was nice meeting you in GA Justin. 11 14's is smoking. Even if there's a couple of fives in there you would just about still have to come out on top. I had a little string stretching issue (I guess that's what it was) about about the 10th target on sunday. My rangefinder messed up and I borrowed one before sunday. I checked it on the bags and my bow was a yard to yard and half hot with the borrowed rangefinder. So if rangefinder said 37 I would put it on 36 and aim on edge of center 12 and it would go right in the high twelve. Well on about the 10th target I set it just like I had been doing and I hit bottom of ten and made a good shot. So I just figured it was me and went on and did the same thing on the next target. Same thing. Bottom of ten. On the next target I put it on exactly what the rangefinder said and held on high twelve and nailed it. So the next target I put it half yard high of what rangefinder said and held on edge of center 12 and nailed high 12 again. So somehow I lost a 1 1-2 yards off sight during the middle of sunday's round. It didn't cause me to loose any points but it did cause me not to gain a couple of easy 12's that would've put me up for the weekend. I hope it was the strings and that they're done doing what they're going to do. Anybody else have any string stretching trouble??


----------



## BenjaminT

asa_low12 said:


> It was nice meeting you in GA Justin. 11 14's is smoking. Even if there's a couple of fives in there you would just about still have to come out on top. I had a little string stretching issue (I guess that's what it was) about about the 10th target on sunday. My rangefinder messed up and I borrowed one before sunday. I checked it on the bags and my bow was a yard to yard and half hot with the borrowed rangefinder. So if rangefinder said 37 I would put it on 36 and aim on edge of center 12 and it would go right in the high twelve. Well on about the 10th target I set it just like I had been doing and I hit bottom of ten and made a good shot. So I just figured it was me and went on and did the same thing on the next target. Same thing. Bottom of ten. On the next target I put it on exactly what the rangefinder said and held on high twelve and nailed it. So the next target I put it half yard high of what rangefinder said and held on edge of center 12 and nailed high 12 again. So somehow I lost a 1 1-2 yards off sight during the middle of sunday's round. It didn't cause me to loose any points but it did cause me not to gain a couple of easy 12's that would've put me up for the weekend. I hope it was the strings and that they're done doing what they're going to do. Anybody else have any string stretching trouble??


How many shots had you put through the bow??? 

Reason I ask is i dont even attempt to site in a bow until Ive put 400 through... I dont have stage 1 strings on my advantage but the ones I have (The String Doctor) Have not stretched at all since I put 400 through it.. ANd I really couldnt tell you if they did in the first 400 cuz I never really attempted to site it in through out those first 400..

But in any event I feel ya as far as the rough weekend in columbus.. I coulndnt ever get my mind right.. My bow shot fine. I just couldnt seem to get my focus on the task at hand.


----------



## kw1

selectarchery said:


> Great shooting everyone!!! Keep up the great work.
> 
> Hey, since we don't have any of your fancy ASA shoots here in Illinois until June, would any Pearson shooters be interested in a World Series of Archery Pearson smackdown shoot some weekend at our store? If anyone is interested, please let me know. I think it would be a fun time.
> 
> Jim


only if you spill the beans on the legend and advantage speed tuning. lol


----------



## asa_low12

BenjaminT said:


> How many shots had you put through the bow???
> 
> Reason I ask is i dont even attempt to site in a bow until Ive put 400 through... I dont have stage 1 strings on my advantage but the ones I have (The String Doctor) Have not stretched at all since I put 400 through it.. ANd I really couldnt tell you if they did in the first 400 cuz I never really attempted to site it in through out those first 400..
> 
> But in any event I feel ya as far as the rough weekend in columbus.. I coulndnt ever get my mind right.. My bow shot fine. I just couldnt seem to get my focus on the task at hand.


There probably wasn't 400 on it. I didn't bother sighting in for awhile, but after about 200 I did. After GA there is probably around 4-500 on it now. I'm not saying that's exactly what happened but I just thought to grab my score card and take a look just now.

1st target hit dead center ten on 41 yard mule deer. That's where I was aiming. 2nd target I shot for and hit a 12 on a 43 yard deer. 3rd shot was a bad shot on a 23 yard warthog and shot 3 inches left of 12 and got a ten. Next 3 were tens just low of 12. Most of them were called in from stake, but not when we got up there. Next shot got 12 barely. next 5 are tens just low of 12. Next 2 are the ones that were in bottom of ten ring. Then I started adding half yard to what rangefinder said and started hitting 12's again. So it may have just been me, but I kind of feel like it was either strings or something worked loose such as rest or something. I made really good shots all day long except for the 23 yard warthog and a 39 yard blesbok that it went off when I was coming up fast into the ten ring and it shot a high 8 and left a couple inches. Those were the only two that had any left and right miss to speak of. They weren't all dead center 12 of course but dang near all of them would have been touching ring if it wasn't for being a touch low.

I noticed that even the when grip didn't feel exactly right, that I was still hitting where I aimed if I just shot it without taking a few seconds in mid draw to correct it how I usually do. By then I would have been drawn longer than usual and would be real wobbly. If I just let it be there was no problems.


----------



## greimer

I wish I could have gone to the cookout...I got a call from my wife and thought I was going to have to head home, (she is 6 months pregnant) Everything was OK. I was glad to meet a lot of Pearson shooters and look forward to meeting more in the future. That shoot was the worst ever for me, I can say I will never shoot that way again if I can help it. I had a lot of issues but the biggest one was the one behind the string. I have fixed them and I am looking forward to this weekend at the 2nd leg of the Southern Triple Crown...hope to see some of you guys there


----------



## selectarchery

kw1 said:


> only if you spill the beans on the legend and advantage speed tuning. lol


Come over and I'll do it for you!!! I tried taking a video, but it was horrible.


----------



## aubowman

Back to the top. Can't allow this to be on the second page.


----------



## 537

greimer said:


> I wish I could have gone to the cookout...I got a call from my wife and thought I was going to have to head home, (she is 6 months pregnant) Everything was OK. I was glad to meet a lot of Pearson shooters and look forward to meeting more in the future. That shoot was the worst ever for me, I can say I will never shoot that way again if I can help it. I had a lot of issues but the biggest one was the one behind the string. I have fixed them and I am looking forward to this weekend at the 2nd leg of the Southern Triple Crown...hope to see some of you guys there


We will be at the 2nd leg Fri , Sat, and Sun. Hope to see you there


----------



## ChaseBaker

Jeremy

Any word on fishing bows?


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

537 said:


> We will be at the 2nd leg Fri , Sat, and Sun. Hope to see you there


what about the 3rd leg


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Jeremy, are you guys going to get up here, for any of the IBO shoots?


----------



## aubowman

I would love to shoot the 2 leg of STC, but I would have to shoot it on Friday. Will they allow you to shoot all 40 that day? 
Thanks guys for you help.


----------



## kody10

yes sir. u can shoot them anytime u want


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> Hey Jeremy, are you guys going to get up here, for any of the IBO shoots?


We are working on that now and will let you know soon


----------



## jrmysell

I was told my advantage should ship the end of next week, so I probably won't be able to shoot it at Paris


----------



## Pride Hunter

*They tried!*

Was at the Iowa Deer Classic last sunday. It is getting so big they are running out of room. Bow manufactures that were there was Bowtec, PSE, TNT, Ross, Elite, and Darton. There is getting to be more manufactures there every year with a 8-10 ft trailer with targets to shoot and try their bows. I really hope Pearson will be able to make a showing next year. Maybe share a spot with Select Archery.:thumbs_up The Darton guys were trying their hardest to get me to shooot their bows after seeing my Pearson cap. I said sorry but it would be a breach of my contract and I am perfectly happy with my Pearson. They admitted that Pearson is putting out some great bows now and wished me the best. Largest buck this year was 250's with many 200"+ deer there.


----------



## asa_low12

*I feel like a brand new tire that just ran over a 20 penny nail*

I got my new arrows in and built and now i'm shooting 282. I was only 268 at Columbus and 270 all last year. I think they should help out some at longer distances. At 50 my 47 mark was dead on so I gained 3 yards at that distance. 

While I was setting a new sight tape today I notice I was shooting very well and just "commanding" the bow. I was shooting it instead of it shooting me. I was holding great and everything was going almost perfect so I decided to shoot a vegas round. I had a couple of bobbles but for the most part it was going off in the x ring every time. But of course, I once again blew a 300 vegas round on a clean target. Got to the very last shot and wasn't even nervous. I pulled back and was holding dead still on x ring. Then I had a bobble and the release went off at exactly the moment the bobble happened and I was a 1/16" under the ten ring. I don't know what it's going to take to ever get a 300 on a clean target for me. I thought I had it made in the shade this time. Ended up with 299 23x


----------



## ChaseBaker

ChaseBaker said:


> Jeremy
> 
> Any word on fishing bows?


???????????????????????????????:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dextremist

*Got My ADVANTAGE!!!!*

Great News!! Got my Advantage yesterday and man am I thrilled, been without a bow since November. Now the bad news, I haven't got to see it yet because I'm in MD. doing some work, talk about taking the wind out of your sail, lol! I won't get to shoot it until I get home next week to Kentucky but that keeps me motivated just knowing it's home waiting for me. I can't wait to meet some of the Pearson shooters out there and start getting involved in my archery again, it's been a long wait but well worth it. I'd like to send a big THANK YOU to the people at Pearson for making this opportunity possible for all of us and for having the best Staff shooter representation in the business. Rich Botts.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## 3dextremist

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

Shot a local known distance shoot today and won top gun class with 17 up. I had a wind gust hit me on 1st target and almost missed it totally. I shot a 14 on the bonus target and if it would've counted for my class I would've been 26 up for the day. I can't wait for texas. I just hope i'm still shooting as good then as I have been since I got my bow. It drew a lot of attention at the shoot today. Especially when the ol pearson shot 11 points higher than anybody else there and didn't have a bonus target. I may shoot this bow til the day I die unless they can make another one that's even better, but I don't see how they could.


----------



## pabowman

*gettin packed*

Just getting started packing... i'm leaving wednesday to meet my dad in South Carolina, so on friday we can drive to Florida to hunt Osceolas and hogs. Any Pearson shooters around the Gainsville/Alachua area??? We are hunting with B and J Outfitters, or Cross Country Outfitters, they go by either name... I have heard alot of good things from guys that have been there before. We are thinking about swinging into the factory on our way out.


----------



## jrmysell

I think I've finally got everything that will go on my Advantage except the strings and the bow itself. I will shoot in open class. I have Easton Fatboy 400's with white G-nocks, Onestringer wraps and blue and black Flex-Fletch 360 vanes. They have 80 gr. glue in tips right now, but I may swith to a heavier tip because I think I may be over the 280 limit for ASA with them. The strings are H&M Bowstrings, royal blue and black made out of the new Trophy BCY material. I have a specialty blue peep with a yellow clarifier in it. The rest is an AAE Pro Blade rest. The sight is a Spot-Hogg Father Hogg with a CR Apex Target scope with a 4x DY lens. The stabilizer is a 33" B-Stinger XL Premier with a 12" B-Stinger side bar. The mount is B-Stingers new adjustable side bar mount. I will have Bowjax Rizrjax, Ultrajax II, Maxjax, Slimjax, Bigjax, Monsterjax, X-It end for the cable rod, and a Macdaddy stoopper. All the Bowjax are blue except for the X-It end and Macdaddy stopper, which are both black. A blue and black Boomer's Archery Sling. The release is a TRU Ball ST 360X release. I can't wait for the bow to come in to get to start shooting it


----------



## pearson mike

That sure will be a good looking rig. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## vegashunter55

Sounds like you are almost all the way there. Just wait till you get your hands on the bow! There is nothing like an Advantage!


----------



## Brent Gandy

*Legend*

Legend:

I just set mine up for hunting yesterday, all I can say is that this bow is awesome. I was shooting incredible groups with it out to 60 yards.

Pearson hit another home run with this bow. The Advantage is awesome, the Legend is awesome, it makes it hard to choose between the two after you shoot both. They are both incredible bows.

Brent


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Brent Gandy said:


> Legend:
> 
> I just set mine up for hunting yesterday, all I can say is that this bow is awesome. I was shooting incredible groups with it out to 60 yards.
> 
> Pearson hit another home run with this bow. The Advantage is awesome, the Legend is awesome, it makes it hard to choose between the two after you shoot both. They are both incredible bows.
> 
> Brent


Sounds like someone is gonna fill the freezer with some pork! How did you do up at Gainesville, Brent?


----------



## kw1

i think im ready for cleveland we'll see how it goes


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> i think im ready for cleveland we'll see how it goes


Good luck, make us proud.


----------



## vegashunter55

*These guys are the best.*



selectarchery said:


> Come over and I'll do it for you!!! I tried taking a video, but it was horrible.


Talked to Jim at Select Archery and he said call up and they would guide me through the steps to get a little more speed out of me advantage for the outdoor setup. It is wonderful to have enthusiastic help a phone or email away.
Thanks again guys, I will highly recommend you everyone I talk to. Sorry I live in Las Vegas, at least it will be 78F on Wednesday.:wink:


----------



## pearson mike

Jim, at Select is super. On another note, Carolyn called me yesterday, and there's a lefty Legend on a brown truck, heading north.


----------



## aubowman

to the top!


----------



## 3dextremist

This thread was half way down on the 2nd page, lets put Pearson back up top where they belong!


----------



## kody10

who all is gonna be in paris?


----------



## jwcatto

Question: Pearson Legend

I shoot a 550 grain arrow for hunting. What draw weight would I have to pull to get 250fps at 30" of draw??

anyone???


----------



## South Man

Got my new Legend on order.....how long.....??????:mg::sad:


----------



## jrmysell

kody10 said:


> who all is gonna be in paris?


I will. I'm out of town right now but I'll get home tonight and call Pearson tomorow to find out if I'll have my Advantage by then. They said it should ship at the end of this week


----------



## Hunter865

> Got my new Legend on order.....how long.....??????


I has been a month already for me. Still patiently waiting.


----------



## asa_low12

jwcatto said:


> Question: Pearson Legend
> 
> I shoot a 550 grain arrow for hunting. What draw weight would I have to pull to get 250fps at 30" of draw??
> 
> anyone???


Low 60's. 550 gr arrow is 250 over ibo for a 60lb bow. Draw length is ibo so 250/3=loss of 83fps. Legend ibo's 333 I believe. 333-83=250. So add you peep and stuff in there and 61 or 62 lbs should be good. Shoot 70 lbs and you could get about 265 out of it with a 550gr arrow.


----------



## MoNofletch

My shop scale says 71#...I am shooting a 480 grain arrow @ 293 from my Advantage..the Legend will be faster


----------



## jwcatto

Thanks for the info fellas. Teh legend is an AMAZING bow.

What draw length are you guys that are waiting??


----------



## Hunter865

I ordered a black riser camo limb 29in. draw 70# Legend. It took about 2 months for one guy to get his Advantage, but while I would like to have it, I am not in a rush. I shot the bow at the local shop and really, really liked it. So I gave it a couple of days and went back and shot it again, then I had to have one.


----------



## jrmysell

The advantage that I'm waiting on is a 28.5" draw


----------



## kw1

Hunter865 said:


> I ordered a black riser camo limb 29in. draw 70# Legend. It took about 2 months for one guy to get his Advantage, but while I would like to have it, I am not in a rush. I shot the bow at the local shop and really, really liked it. So I gave it a couple of days and went back and shot it again, then I had to have one.


the wait is worth it. trust me


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Yes! The Advantage is the BEST bow I have ever owned! I really like it!


----------



## jrmysell

My Advantage may ship today!!!!!!
:wav::wav::wav::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky:


----------



## 3dextremist

Back to the top!


----------



## MoNofletch

The Advantage is the easiest "long range" bow to date. It is so easy to hold on target.


----------



## timberjack

Well guys i was really struggling with my shooting and due to work was not able to put enought arrows thru the advantage, 1 thing i did know was it will hit right where the pin is, so i finally got a chance today to do some experimenting changed my release hand a little changed my grip a little and my anchor some, i now have it where everything is real comfortable what a differnece it made, i set up a 3-d target had 7 14's in a row at 45 yards on a grazing deer, shooting only 1 arrow at a time this is by far 1 awsome bow, ive always said it shoots a lot better than do


----------



## 537

timberjack said:


> Well guys i was really struggling with my shooting and due to work was not able to put enought arrows thru the advantage, 1 thing i did know was it will hit right where the pin is, so i finally got a chance today to do some experimenting changed my release hand a little changed my grip a little and my anchor some, i now have it where everything is real comfortable what a differnece it made, i set up a 3-d target had 7 14's in a row at 45 yards on a grazing deer, shooting only 1 arrow at a time this is by far 1 awsome bow, ive always said it shoots a lot better than do


Sounds like it is working pretty good for you now.


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Sounds like it is working pretty good for you now.


Jeremy....hey btw did you get those items sent out to me, by chance??? Just wondering.


----------



## kody10

timberjack said:


> Well guys i was really struggling with my shooting and due to work was not able to put enought arrows thru the advantage, 1 thing i did know was it will hit right where the pin is, so i finally got a chance today to do some experimenting changed my release hand a little changed my grip a little and my anchor some, i now have it where everything is real comfortable what a differnece it made, i set up a 3-d target had 7 14's in a row at 45 yards on a grazing deer, shooting only 1 arrow at a time this is by far 1 awsome bow, ive always said it shoots a lot better than do


good shootin


----------



## kw1

well shot a 368 with 8 11's just couldn't hold on my spot the 2 5's didnt help


----------



## kw1

still cant log in on the pearson forum are they still working on it


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## jrmysell

My Advantage shipped Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Hunter865

*It is almost home.*

Just got the call from my dealer. He said my Legend shipped last week. Now if the weather will cooperate for this weekend. :shade:


----------



## kw1

kw1 said:


> well shot a 368 with 8 11's just couldn't hold on my spot the 2 5's didnt help


i got a lot of good comments on the gameday orange.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Orange*



kw1 said:


> i got a lot of good comments on the gameday orange.


It is a head turner!


----------



## MoNofletch

Mine is black wrinkle riser with camo limbs and it turns heads too!!


----------



## asa_low12

Shot another 300 vegas round this evening. Only 15's x's though. I was hitting the ten ring pretty good but couldn't seem to buy an x. Then halfway through it I noticed how tense my left hand was on the grip. I don't wrap my hand around the grip at all, but it was still really tense on the bow. After completely relaxing it every time the x's started coming. I've never been able to shoot more 300's than any other score before. It's almost getting kind of easy to shoot a 300 as long as I can keep my head together on the 1st and last 3 shots. This bow really shoots incredible for me. It just seems way more forgiving than any bow i've ever shot.


----------



## aubowman

Back to the top for a great bow and great company.


----------



## 3dextremist

*Back up!*



aubowman said:


> Back to the top for a great bow and great company.


Ditto!!!


----------



## BenjaminT

texas this weekend!!! who's going?


----------



## asa_low12

BenjaminT said:


> texas this weekend!!! who's going?


I'll be there


----------



## jrmysell

BenjaminT said:


> texas this weekend!!! who's going?


I'm going. Will be using my Advantage that is arriving tomorow:mg:


----------



## ldfalks

see ya there...


----------



## aubowman

Drive carefully and have a great weekend.


----------



## 537

BenjaminT said:


> texas this weekend!!! who's going?


We will be there, better bring your boots it sounds like the ranges are muddy


----------



## bhtr3d

flying out tomarrow eve


----------



## kody10

i wont be able to make it, but have a great time and shoot good everyone


----------



## JD Davis

Kody
wish you where going budy 
JD


----------



## asa_low12

I warned the 2 guys i'm going with about the boots. I can't waiiiit to get there


----------



## jrmysell

I got my Advantage tonight!!!!! I got it pretty much set up now I need to get it sighted in and tuned


----------



## 3dextremist

Good luck to everyone going to Texas.


----------



## asa_low12

Hitting the road right now.


----------



## 442fps

some pics from my Advantage : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057417155#post1057417155


----------



## jrmysell

I've got a test at 11, should be done by 11:30 and am heading out (it's only about a 9 hour drive for me from where I'm at)


----------



## vegashunter55

*Color Country Shootout*

I'm heading to Cedar City, UT after work to shoot tomorrow. First day 3-D Marked, second day targets. A chance to see friends, enjoy some good competition and have fun. I might win another "rock"(their trophy). BT or trigger... that is the question.


----------



## dabishop_57

3dextremist said:


> Good luck to everyone going to Texas.


x's 2


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

good meeting you today jeremy. Good luck everyone this weekend.
Mary Harris


----------



## 537

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> good meeting you today jeremy. Good luck everyone this weekend.
> Mary Harris


Nice meeting you as well Mary. Good luck everyone


----------



## BenjaminT

made it to texas today at lunch time.. Gotta love those 70mph speed limits on the 2 lane texas county roads lol


----------



## kw1

*texas*

Good luck everyone


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Ttt*

Ditto


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## 537

kw1 said:


> Good luck everyone


We had a great time in Texas and got meet some new friends


----------



## vegashunter55

*No Rock from Cedar City*

I was in third place after the first day but couldn't keep it together on the last day. Ended up fifth. Sights were off and BHFS allows no adjustment during the shoot. Never could get a correct hold for the ten ends from 20 to 65 yrds. Not the bow, just the archer. Many comments on the bow, glad to show it off in Utah.


----------



## jrmysell

537 said:


> We had a great time in Texas and got meet some new friends


It was nice to meet you and JD at the shoot. I had a blast even though I completely sucked. I will be giving JD a call later today


----------



## aubowman

Hope everyone had a safe trip and had a great time. Which I know you did. Hopefully will see ya in Augusta or IL.


----------



## 537

aubowman said:


> Hope everyone had a safe trip and had a great time. Which I know you did. Hopefully will see ya in Augusta or IL.


WE had a good trip made it in about an hour less time coming home( it helps when the GPS is set right)


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Jeremy it was good to finally meet you wish we would have had more time to talk. But every time i went by the trailer it was packed with people.


----------



## jrmysell

537 said:


> WE had a good trip made it in about an hour less time coming home( it helps when the GPS is set right)


Yeah the GPS set right could deffinately help. JD said you're going to call me this week, and when you do, I have something to ask you. And also I am about to ship the slings for y'all, so hopefully they will be there before the weekend.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson wins*

I would like to congratulate my brother on winning the first 3D in SW Iowa this past weekend. He hasn't had much practice with his new Legend and said it shot awesome but he got tired toward the end and dropped a couple points but still pulled out the win. Congrats Bret!


----------



## team_TRX

Thanks Bro...... The legend shot great and the new victory arrows were awesome.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

I'm looking forward to shooting k45 with some of you guys in London.


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> I'm looking forward to shooting k45 with some of you guys in London.


Changing to K45 has been one of the best moves I ever made, I really enjoy not having to Judge yardage


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> Changing to K45 has been one of the best moves I ever made, I really enjoy not having to Judge yardage


It seems like it's doing good things for people too. Building confidence, and if you judge target before you range it then you are getting a lot of good practice at it too. Plus just concentrating on the shot and not having to worry about whether you judged it right or not.

The only thing i'm kind of torn about is what arrows to use. I'm shooting 283 right now and I really want to switch to an x killer but I would only be about 250. If I did that and set sight a half yard off it could be bad. Plus it seems like a faster arrow would be more forgiving to bad shots and accidents. Technically they shouldn't be, but i'm willing to bet they are.


----------



## jrmysell

asa_low12 said:


> It seems like it's doing good things for people too. Building confidence, and if you judge target before you range it then you are getting a lot of good practice at it too. Plus just concentrating on the shot and not having to worry about whether you judged it right or not.
> 
> The only thing i'm kind of torn about is what arrows to use. I'm shooting 283 right now and I really want to switch to an x killer but I would only be about 250. If I did that and set sight a half yard off it could be bad. Plus it seems like a faster arrow would be more forgiving to bad shots and accidents. Technically they shouldn't be, but i'm willing to bet they are.


I am pretty sure I am going to change to K45 from Open B also. During the second day, I looked at the target before I looked at the distance and I was WAY off, even looking at it again after I knew the distance, I couldn't see where the whole distance was (of course where I live the only 3 trees you will see within a 400 mile radius of me are only 4 feet tall)


----------



## aubowman

ttt


----------



## 537

jrmysell said:


> Yeah the GPS set right could deffinately help. JD said you're going to call me this week, and when you do, I have something to ask you. And also I am about to ship the slings for y'all, so hopefully they will be there before the weekend.


We got the slings in today. They look great


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## timberjack

*just back*

hey everyone benn down and out with a virus for the week decided to take rest of the week off to recoupe but letting everyone know that we ahve started a new archry club in randolph county al so if you are ever this way give a shout and come buy and shoot we have a range that is out all the time see everyone in augusta mike


----------



## aubowman

timberjack said:


> hey everyone benn down and out with a virus for the week decided to take rest of the week off to recoupe but letting everyone know that we ahve started a new archry club in randolph county al so if you are ever this way give a shout and come buy and shoot we have a range that is out all the time see everyone in augusta mike


Where is the range? 

My brother and Nephew live in Valley, Al. I got them shooting 3-D last year but the only problem is there's no where close for them to shoot. Nephew really fall in love with it so let me know where the range is located so I can pass it along to them. 
Thanks


----------



## 3dextremist

Got my Advantage this week when I got home from work and it shoots like a complete dream, Love this bow!! I'm waiting to order me a new CBE sight next week when my direct deposit goes in,,just started a new job and had to sell my Cbe I had to pay some bills at home before I started my new job. It won't be long until I'm shooting with all you guys. Thanks Pearson, best bow I've ever shot!!


----------



## beardown

Just wanted to say how proud I am of each of you in your promotion of Ben Pearson Archery. Were all of us are working hard to make it better everyday.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

happy easter


----------



## 3dextremist

First page for Pearson!!


----------



## pearson mike

Kw1, I shot up your way sat. The boy and I went to the new Cardinal shoot, 71/61.


----------



## kody10

happy easter!!!!


----------



## 537

kody10 said:


> happy easter!!!!


A little late in the day but Happy Easter everyone


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Kw1, I shot up your way sat. The boy and I went to the new Cardinal shoot, 71/61.


Yep that's about fifteen to twenty minutes from the house. Did they get some better targets yet os still have the deltas


----------



## jrmysell

537 said:


> We got the slings in today. They look great


Glad you like them


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Hope you all had a great Easter! It looks like the weather is starting to get nice for some of you. For us, it is time to crank up the A/C and come in from outside. Heat has really picked up here in the past few weeks. I'm looking forward to getting up north and doing some Turkey hunting with a Ben Pearson Predator. For those of you who haven't shot one or overlooked it because of the inexpensive price...think again. I love this little bow! No doubt it will be my hunting bow this year. Don't get me wrong, the Legend is awesome! But this thing is just a different breed of bow.


----------



## 537

Chris Stokes ,JD Davis and I have been shooting 1/2 of a 600 target round at lunch. I would like to shoot a few field round before the State Field Championship in May. 
Does anyone have a suggestion on where I can find targets?


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Yep that's about fifteen to twenty minutes from the house. Did they get some better targets yet os still have the deltas


Still shooting the deltas. 
It just felt good to shoot.


----------



## jwcatto

On the new legend cams, Can a 30" cam go down to 28.5 "using the modules?
If so, how much are a set of modules ( msrp)?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

jwcatto said:


> On the new legend cams, Can a 30" cam go down to 28.5 "using the modules?
> If so, how much are a set of modules ( msrp)?


Yes sir. Your 30" cam should be the LG#4. You'll need the a set of LG#1 mods for 28.5". I'm not sure on msrp, but I'll pm you for pricing on the mods.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

jwcatto said:


> On the new legend cams, Can a 30" cam go down to 28.5 "using the modules?
> If so, how much are a set of modules ( msrp)?


Sorry those numbers are assuming you are changing the draw on an Advantage. You would be changing a #7 cam to a #4 if you have a Legend.


----------



## kody10

i know it is a little early but who all is goin to augusta?


----------



## pabowman

*we are*



kody10 said:


> i know it is a little early but who all is goin to augusta?


i know me and atleast 2 other guys will be there... its been 2 years since i have been there, had a blast last time... it should be off the charts this time. Hope to meet alot of you there


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

537 said:


> Chris Stokes ,JD Davis and I have been shooting 1/2 of a 600 target round at lunch. I would like to shoot a few field round before the State Field Championship in May.
> Does anyone have a suggestion on where I can find targets?



I dont know where you can get some but Field is the most fun aspect of archery in my opinon. I know you will like it Jermey.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> i know it is a little early but who all is goin to augusta?


My only other one is the classic see y'all there.


----------



## asa_low12

I just wanted to check and see if any of you guys want to buy some wind. I'll sell it to you real cheap. 

Were under a lake wind advisory right now and I haven't got to shoot a vegas round (I have to shoot outside) since before Paris. I was looking forward to getting home from Paris and shooting in calm conditions and that hasn't happened one single day yet. 

But of course it's lake winds. What else would you expect 4 days from turkey season?


----------



## bhtr3d

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> I dont know where you can get some but Field is the most fun aspect of archery in my opinon. I know you will like it Jermey.


Oliver should have some. Tim usually have the supply of them but you know the situation about that. ( he is getting better). You could also try and call Bob Jones, Diane Watson.... or Bob Romero ...that's about the best places/persons I know where to get some.


----------



## jrmysell

I sent you a PM Jeremy


----------



## ChaseBaker

Still don't know anything about our bows but heres our boat.

Were the only ones with Pearson Bowfishing decals


----------



## kody10

ChaseBaker said:


> Still don't know anything about our bows but heres our boat.
> 
> Were the only ones with Pearson Bowfishing decals


nice bowfishin boat!! i wish i had somethin like that to go in!


----------



## combatcamp

*R-100*

Any Pearson shooters going to Watumka, Ala May 1st and 2nd for a 3D shoot that weekend?


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

ChaseBaker said:


> Still don't know anything about our bows but heres our boat.
> 
> Were the only ones with Pearson Bowfishing decals


Nice looking boat!


----------



## kody10

combatcamp said:


> Any Pearson shooters going to Watumka, Ala May 1st and 2nd for a 3D shoot that weekend?


i am hoping i will me able to make that shoot. i have never shot it but it sounds really cool


----------



## pearson mike

kw1, we're shooting in Lancaster on sunday, if your interested.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> kw1, we're shooting in Lancaster on sunday, if your interested.


where at i have shot down there somewhere was thinking about coshocton but i might go there pm me with the directions and what time you think your going to be there


----------



## asa_low12

*turkey huntin'*

I don't have a legend yet and i'm wanting to bowhunt turkeys after I get one down with a shotgun(if I do). What do you guys think about the strings on the advantages for turkey hunting? I know obviously too bright but I just wanted to see what some of you had to say about it. It would be inside an ameristep blind thats black on the inside. I'm using my 3d setup with different arrows and stabs and that's it. I shoot my back tension and scope better than anything so I might as well hunt with it. Especially when I can only squeeze a trigger on a wrist release half the time. The rest of the time I punch it or get target panic and punch it before it gets to the bullseye. This isn't my first time turkey hunting or bow hunting by any means but it's my first time hunting anything with back tension and 3d setup.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Good story...I set up a booth for my shop today at a shoot in Okeechobee, Florida. During the lunch break, a guy came over and was looking at the Predator that I had all set up and ready to go. He was asking the price, etc, and I told him to feel free to go shoot it on the practice range. So he grabs three arrows, and heads over to the practice range. I'm watching him shoot from a distance, first shot...x....second shot....next to the first....third shot...robin hood! The guy walks back over and I ask him how it shot...the guy says "ok" with a smile on his face. He buys the bow right then and there. I change the draw module on the bow for him, and he goes out and shoots the second half of the round with a brand spankin' new Ben Pearson Predator!


----------



## JD Davis

that is good stuff
JD


----------



## MoNofletch

Thinking about buying a Legend....or swapping my beloved Advantage for a Legend. Any thoughts? Who owns both?


----------



## pabowman

MoNofletch said:


> Thinking about buying a Legend....or swapping my beloved Advantage for a Legend. Any thoughts? Who owns both?


I have both... I have my Advantage set up for target stuff and my Legend set up for hunting... Why not have both... if i only had the choice of one bow though, I would keep my Advantage, HANDS DOWN, it is by far the best shooting bow i have ever had.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

pabowman said:


> I have both... I have my Advantage set up for target stuff and my Legend set up for hunting... Why not have both... if i only had the choice of one bow though, I would keep my Advantage, HANDS DOWN, it is by far the best shooting bow i have ever had.


 I agree, but I am wanting another!! The Advantage has quieted my trading and selling quite a bit!!! :wink: (sorry guys)


----------



## Edavies30

pabowman said:


> I have both... I have my Advantage set up for target stuff and my Legend set up for hunting... Why not have both... if i only had the choice of one bow though, I would keep my Advantage, HANDS DOWN, it is by far the best shooting bow i have ever had.


Hey Rob thats a tough choice. I would agree with the Advantage as the best bow I have shot. The Legend is also a great bow and will retire the Stealth this year for a Legend to hunt with.Great to meet you at the PA State indoor champ. Tell Dale he brought me luck at the Pa State Champ. as I came in first shooting with him. I'll be shooting the Delaware IBO state champ. on the 24th or 25th of april. Planning on shooting all of the IBO NAT. triple crown this year. Hope to see you around.


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF..GOLD TIP ARROWS,ALPEN OPTICS,CLASSIC ARCHERY PRODUCTS,DEAD CENTER ARCHERY


----------



## pabowman

Edavies30 said:


> Hey Rob thats a tough choice. I would agree with the Advantage as the best bow I have shot. The Legend is also a great bow and will retire the Stealth this year for a Legend to hunt with.Great to meet you at the PA State indoor champ. Tell Dale he brought me luck at the Pa State Champ. as I came in first shooting with him. I'll be shooting the Delaware IBO state champ. on the 24th or 25th of april. Planning on shooting all of the IBO NAT. triple crown this year. Hope to see you around.
> 
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF FURY X PRO STAFF
> SHOOTING STAFF..GOLD TIP ARROWS,ALPEN OPTICS,CLASSIC ARCHERY PRODUCTS,DEAD CENTER ARCHERY


I will pass the messege along... It was great to finally meet someone else on the staff. Hope to meet a bunch more at the Georgia ASA coming up in 2 weeks.


----------



## aubowman

back to the top!


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## Edavies30

Great to see the Legend in Bowhunt America spring buyers guide." Ben Pearson Archery is legendary for building great hunting bows,having been doing so for decades" is what they wrote. Well Ben Pearson also makes a great target----3D bow called the Advantage." SMOOTH GUIET BOWS WITH STYLE AND GOOD SPEED" Think that says it all!


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF GOLD TIP ARROWS/ALPEN OPTICS/CLASSIC ARCHERY PRODUCTS/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/UNIQUE DESIGNS


----------



## beardown

Wore out old JD today, Chris is next maybe even ole Jeremy they all are shooting pretty good around the shop. Augusta ASA is going to be a big deal. There is a whole lot of smack talking going on among friends. We all are pretty good sports about it! But I sure wouldn't want to come in last in Augusta it would be a long month till london. My sons even getting into the mix he's even wanting to wear out old dad. The rest of 2010 Archery Season is on now. No holds barred, On like a chicken bone, Smack talking time, If you not first your last amoung us. P.S. JD just started shooting in Dec 2009 so if I am going to beat him better do it now boy he's getting pretty good quick. Man it's good to have good friends to compete with, sure puts some youth back in you.!!!!!! But I am not kidding sure want to beat those four it's no fun being on the bottom around the shop for some reason it just gets talked about allot. It's all GOOD


----------



## jrmysell

Here are pics of my Advantage. It's finally finished!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1197448


----------



## kw1

Well I was looking forward to Rome this weekend but ended up owing money to the irs instead of getting some back so I won't be making it down. But ill be ready for bedford


----------



## 3dextremist

TTT for the best bow company out there!!!!!!


----------



## BenjaminT

to the very top of the page


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## 3dextremist

To the first page for Pearson!!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## aubowman

This belongs on the first page not the third page.
Back to the top for a great company.

Jeremy I hope you and Chris were able to make it to the **** shoot. If you did I hope ya had a great time. I was laid up due to doctors orders, thats the only way he would allow me out of the hospital.


----------



## stewart76

good luck jeremy! id like to check out your new line sometimes,guess ill go talk to todd in pollard and check em out!


----------



## jwcatto

Hey guys and Gals, 
Just checking in since it has been a while. 
Had plans to attend Augusta but the Dr's are a lil concerned about my wife's pregnancy because of her age ( 35) and are pushing her due date up a week. She is not due till May 22 but I just wouldn't feel right taking off for the weekend and leaving her with our 3 yr old. I hope you guys understand, lots going on right now and archery is having to take the back burner for a bit. Still Pearson proud,
Justin Catto


----------



## ChaseBaker

Well Team Back-n-Black had a good weekend!!

We shot the Billy Davis Memorial Tournament on Rend Lake,Ill.

29 boats competed and we placed tenth with 41 fish

Here are some pics of the boat and a couple links to more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muxw5hcxeXc

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/showthread.php?t=37703


----------



## ChaseBaker

Pic 1. Weigh In
Pic 2. Me on far right and Kyjeepin is behind the bald guy(joe Nichols)
Pic 3. Talkin to a couple guys about our sponsors
Pic 4. Little Carb Cleaner to get her going! boat motor guys are busy this time of year!


----------



## 537

Time flies when you are having fun. Today is the one year mark for us. Chris Stokes Alton Matchett and I took over here at Ben Pearson on April 20, 2009


----------



## ParkerBow

537 said:


> Time flies when you are having fun. Today is the one year mark for us. Chris Stokes Alton Matchett and I took over here at Ben Pearson on April 20, 2009


Holy Smokes that was a fast and great year for you guys. Hope 2011 is even better.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*One Year*

To a great 2010 and a better 2011!


----------



## kw1

537 said:


> Time flies when you are having fun. Today is the one year mark for us. Chris Stokes Alton Matchett and I took over here at Ben Pearson on April 20, 2009


congratulations on the one year.good news i got my first turkey monday 18 lb 10 in. beard 3/4 in. spurs


----------



## 537

Gettin packed up , We are headed out to Augusta early Thursday morning, Looking forward to seeing all the Pearson Gang


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

See you all there! I'm getting there Thursday night. This might be my last ASA shoot this year, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Time flies when you are having fun. Today is the one year mark for us. Chris Stokes Alton Matchett and I took over here at Ben Pearson on April 20, 2009


Happy 1st aniversery


----------



## jrmysell

Good luck in Georgia everybody


----------



## aubowman

537 said:


> Time flies when you are having fun. Today is the one year mark for us. Chris Stokes Alton Matchett and I took over here at Ben Pearson on April 20, 2009


Jeremy ya'll have done a great job. 
Hope ya'll have a great time in GA!


----------



## ChaseBaker

another pic from Saturday's Tournament.

Weigh in.. me throwing the fish!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

Good luck this weekend everyone


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

*2011*

Anyone have any new inovative ideas they would like to see on the 2011 bows?


----------



## 537

Congradulations Calvin ***** 3rd place in K45 and Ken Mosley 2nd place in super seniors @ the ASA shoot in Augusta


----------



## z34mann

*good job*

good job guys i got a 3rd place finish this weekend to, a great weekend for pearson


----------



## pabowman

*Congrats*

Congrats to all the Pearson Staff and shooters at the ASA in Georgia, It was a pleasure meeting all of you. I was 22nd overall in open C class. The rain and the known yardage course did me in . Although I went out in a blazing glory with a 14 on a hyena to finish 10 down for the weekend. Did anyone else have trouble with the numbers on the known yardages? My rangefinder, along with everyone elses in my group were reading anywhere from 1/2 to 1 1/2 yard more than what was on the paper???? On the SIMS course, I was good with their numbers, maybe a half yard shy on some, but it still put me in the ring... 

Well now its time to dry my gear out, and put my new Stage 1 Strings on and sight in, hopefully I can convince the wife to let me out to play for Bedford, or maybe even London????


----------



## kody10

537 said:


> Congradulations Calvin ***** 3rd place in K45 and Ken Mosley 2nd place in super seniors @ the ASA shoot in Augusta


great shooting! congrats!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Anyone near ReelFoot Lake,TN?


----------



## kw1

good shooting everyone. mike good to meet you sunday. on the cams didnt give it any thought but im a righty


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## mastermind1769

good afternoon pearson nation...nice talking with you yesterday jeremy, and mr. white has an email from me. looking forward to getting my hands on an advantage and see if it likes me


----------



## asa_low12

Well turkey season ended about 2 hours ago. Killed a jake early and that was it. Hunted almost every afternoon but not many mornings. Anyway it's time to get some sleep again now and get back to shooting. I haven't shot a tournament since paris and i'm ready to get to one ASAP. How'd everyone do in GA?


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> good shooting everyone. mike good to meet you sunday. on the cams didnt give it any thought but im a righty


Good to meet you also, we need to get together and shoot.


----------



## 537

stewart76 said:


> good luck jeremy! id like to check out your new line sometimes,guess ill go talk to todd in pollard and check em out!


We are shooting every Tuesday @ 6:00 give me a call or email me and I will give you directions. We keep the sample with us, you can try one out. 

Tommy @ Gulf Coast outdoors also has them in stock


----------



## aubowman

537 said:


> We are shooting every Tuesday @ 6:00 give me a call or email me and I will give you directions. We keep the sample with us, you can try one out.
> 
> Tommy @ Gulf Coast outdoors also has them in stock


Jeremy are Ya'll shooting spot over there in Brewton?


----------



## JD Davis

how did everyone do last night ,Jeremy
JD


----------



## 537

aubowman said:


> Jeremy are Ya'll shooting spot over there in Brewton?


Shooting 3d in Pensacola in a lighted roping arena


----------



## 537

JD Davis said:


> how did everyone do last night ,Jeremy
> JD


Kody10 won it all , Great Shooting Kody


----------



## kody10

thanks mr. jeremy. i owe it all to u because if it wasnt for your coaching, i wouldnt be nowhere near where i am today. i greatly appreciate everything you do.

kody


----------



## JD Davis

great job Kody
JD


----------



## jrmysell

Jeremy and JD, how are yall liking the slings?


----------



## 537

The 30th annual Ben Pearson Memorial in Pin Bluff Arkansas is coming up in just a few weeks . Anybody Going?


----------



## z34mann

*when*

when is it


----------



## 537

May 15th & 16th

Here is a link to the host club http://www.pinebluffbowhunters.org/


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I will be in Bedford for the IBO.


----------



## selectarchery

Heard back from vbulletin and they said that the new forum for Ben Pearson should be installed on the new servers in the next one to two days. I apologize that it has taken so long, but the new and more secure forum should be a great addition to the new site!

Take care,
Jim


----------



## 537

selectarchery said:


> Heard back from vbulletin and they said that the new forum for Ben Pearson should be installed on the new servers in the next one to two days. I apologize that it has taken so long, but the new and more secure forum should be a great addition to the new site!
> 
> Take care,
> Jim


Great news Jim,


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> thanks mr. jeremy. i owe it all to u because if it wasnt for your coaching, i wouldnt be nowhere near where i am today. i greatly appreciate everything you do.
> 
> kody


great job kody!


----------



## kw1

hey mike any shoots down your way this weekend need to get ready for bedford


----------



## selectarchery

The new Ben Pearson forum is now up!!!! Please re-register on the new forum. Go to www.benpearson.com and click on forum.

I will be updating new templates throughout the weekend and ensuring that settings are done to eliminate the spam. Be sure to fill out the random question in order to active your new membership.

Jim


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

Jim im doing the random question and it says im giving the wrong answer


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> Jim im doing the random question and it says im giving the wrong answer


I had that problem too. Make sure you type it exactly as it is written, spaces and all.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker

*Brought home a win for TEAM PEARSON!!!!*

we shot in Rain and Tornadoes last night at Reelfoot Lake,Tennesse

We shot 120 gar
2nd place shot 112
3rd place shot 100

CAN YOU SAY TENNESSEE STATE CHAMPIONS!!


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> The 30th annual Ben Pearson Memorial in Pin Bluff Arkansas is coming up in just a few weeks . Anybody Going?


I should be there for sure


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

ChaseBaker said:


> *Brought home a win for TEAM PEARSON!!!!*
> 
> we shot in Rain and Tornadoes last night at Reelfoot Lake,Tennesse
> 
> We shot 120 gar
> 2nd place shot 112
> 3rd place shot 100
> 
> CAN YOU SAY TENNESSEE STATE CHAMPIONS!!


Way to go Chase!:thumb:


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> hey mike any shoots down your way this weekend need to get ready for bedford


Sorry Kris, I've been out for a couple days. Logan co shot today, they always have a good shoot. The club in Lancast shot today also.
You looking for anything for next weekend?

Spent the day on the big pond friday, and the rest of the weekend trying to get everything ready for our new business.


----------



## South Man

Way to go!


----------



## aubowman

ChaseBaker said:


> *Brought home a win for TEAM PEARSON!!!!*
> 
> we shot in Rain and Tornadoes last night at Reelfoot Lake,Tennesse
> 
> We shot 120 gar
> 2nd place shot 112
> 3rd place shot 100
> 
> CAN YOU SAY TENNESSEE STATE CHAMPIONS!!


Congradulations!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

ChaseBaker said:


> *Brought home a win for TEAM PEARSON!!!!*
> 
> we shot in Rain and Tornadoes last night at Reelfoot Lake,Tennesse
> 
> We shot 120 gar
> 2nd place shot 112
> 3rd place shot 100
> 
> CAN YOU SAY TENNESSEE STATE CHAMPIONS!!


Congrats, way to go.


----------



## 3dextremist

*To the top!*

Back to the first page for Pearson!


----------



## z34mann

*another*

another 3rd place finish maybe i'll get gold soon. thanks pearson


----------



## aubowman

We can't be on page 3! Back to the top!


----------



## 537

We had a great time shooting last night . Chris Stokes took home all the money


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats Chris, did I mention the fact that I could use a loan.LOL


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

537 said:


> The 30th annual Ben Pearson Memorial in Pin Bluff Arkansas is coming up in just a few weeks . Anybody Going?


wish we could go but I am going to work this youth shoot and then that sunday is our field shoot.Have fun everyone!


----------



## bhtr3d

ttt


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## 537

Bhtr3d
Are you going to shoot the State Field in Gainesvile?


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Bhtr3d
> Are you going to shoot the State Field in Gainesvile?


I haven't thought about it yet. Just depends on what everyone has going on over memorial weekend. 

Are you all going?


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## 537

bhtr3d said:


> I haven't thought about it yet. Just depends on what everyone has going on over memorial weekend.
> 
> Are you all going?


A couple of us are thinking. About coming down about 90% sure we are coming as long as nothing major comes up here.


----------



## Brent Gandy

537 said:


> A couple of us are thinking. About coming down about 90% sure we are coming as long as nothing major comes up here.


"Thinking" about coming? I expect to see you guys there, lol 

Who else may be coming with you?


----------



## 537

Brent Gandy said:


> "Thinking" about coming? I expect to see you guys there, lol
> 
> Who else may be coming with you?


JD and Chris may come down


----------



## Brent Gandy

Awesome! I hope you guys can make it


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*congrats*

to Ed Davis and Andy Dumbald for finishing 2nd at the pa 2 man triple the shoot was awesome and tough with winds up 25 -30 mph and they showed us what those advantages were made of good shooting guys


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Brent Gandy said:


> "Thinking" about coming? I expect to see you guys there, lol
> 
> Who else may be coming with you?


I'm debating. It is the same weekend as a gun show here in Palm Beach County and I usually set up a table. I might skip this time because I really want to shoot it.


----------



## kw1

who all is going to bedford


----------



## aubowman

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

I believe someone very high up at Pearson, has the big 4-0 coming up???


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> I believe someone very high up at Pearson, has the big 4-0 coming up???


I won't tell if you won't


----------



## Edavies30

The Avantage is sure making a difference this year.The Advantage helped me win a IBO state championship,3rd in the indoor IBO national,winning 2 world IBO qual.'s and a 2nd in the PA 2 man tripple crown. Hope to see the Pearson team in Erie. Won't make Bedford,its my sons birthday that weekend> Good luck to all

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/ FURY X PRO STAFF
GOLD TIP ARROW SHOOTING STAFF/ DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/ CLASSIC ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## ChaseBaker

537 said:


> I won't tell if you won't



Can I say?!?!?!?!? :shade:


----------



## Brent Gandy

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'm debating. It is the same weekend as a gun show here in Palm Beach County and I usually set up a table. I might skip this time because I really want to shoot it.


Debating???? Come on man, lol


----------



## JD Davis

Stay on him Brent he needs to come, we will be there
JD


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Happy B-day*



pearson mike said:


> I believe someone very high up at Pearson, has the big 4-0 coming up???


I will be having my second 40th B day soon-He He.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

JD Davis said:


> Stay on him Brent he needs to come, we will be there
> JD


Looks like I might be coming after all. I asked if I could setup a table and sell some stuff at the shoot, so I'll be there with all my Pearson bows! Now I've got to get my Nano's setup after all the 3D shooting this weekend.


----------



## pearson mike

Happy Birthday, Boss....ccasion15:


----------



## selectarchery

Happy birthday Jeremy!!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Happy Birthday Jeremy!


----------



## aubowman

Happy Birthday Jeremy! I hope you have a blessed and wonderful day.
May God richly bless you today and everyday!


----------



## South Man

Happy Birthday! God Bless you in all you do!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Happy Birthday Jeremy!!


----------



## kody10

happy birthday mr. jeremy!! hope u have a great one!


----------



## ldfalks

Happy B-Day Jeremy. :darkbeer::guitarist2::rockband::wav:ccasion15:


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Today*

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kw1

Happy birthday Jeremy does that mean everyone gets a free bow:smile:.And on a different note my wife and are expecting our first bundle of joy on nov. 8


----------



## 537

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. 

Congratulations Kw1


----------



## kody10

kw1 said:


> Happy birthday Jeremy does that mean everyone gets a free bow:smile:.And on a different note my wife and are expecting our first bundle of joy on nov. 8


Congratulations!


----------



## firemanbrown

Happy belated b-day Jeremy. I did not know or would have told you yesterday on the phone, Dan.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Happy birthday Jeremy does that mean everyone gets a free bow:smile:.And on a different note my wife and are expecting our first bundle of joy on nov. 8


Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## kw1

thanks everyone its long awaited


----------



## ChaseBaker

Pearson Brothers and Sisters.. I have a favor to ask!

Would yall help me spread the word about our Buddy's local youth shoot? Were trying to get more door prizes for the youth,doesn't have to be archery or bowfishing related.

here is the info http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1218303


----------



## asa_low12

I really hope I get to make to the Ben Pearson Memorial shoot Sunday in Pine Bluff. The Pearson guys are coming from AL with the trailer and i'm just a couple of hours away. Only problem is I was lighting a defective water heater the week before last and it shot about a 3 ft fireball out and burned my hand and arm (and face a little bit). It's all healed now but I missed 30 hours worth of work and over a weeks worth of work in ER bills. Now i'm broke and can't seem to find a side job to do today or tommorow to be able to go to the shoot I'm trying hard though and hope the weather holds out, and I can make it. Good luck to everybody that's going, hope to see you there. I would love to see Pearson win the Ben Pearson memorial shoot. I bet it's been a long time since a Pearson bow has brought home the gold in the Pro or Unlimited class in that shoot. It'd sure be nice to see it.


----------



## kody10

i amy be wrong but the last i heard pearson wasnt gonna be there this year.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

I know Kentay Heigle (camoman30) won pro class at the Pearson memorial today. I'm not sure of his score or anybody elses. He shoots a mathews. Congrats to him I shoot with him a lot and he's a good shot. He won Paris Open C this year in his 2nd ASA ever.


----------



## asa_low12

*We need a warp speed Pearson*

I think Pearson needs to make a much faster bow for next year. Like a legend or advantage on steriods. 

The reason I want a bow like that is due to trying to keep up with Monsters and other really fast bows at local shoots. No local shoot around here that I know of has, or enforces, a speed limit. A lot of guys shoot well over 300 fps. With my 27" draw that's pretty much impossible without being WAY undergrained. My 60lb 27" advantage with a 295 gr arrow is 285fps. It's very hard to stay competitive with someone every weekend that's shooting 325 or faster. I think you guys should try to make an advantage (or a similar long riser bow) that shoots 350. If you make a target bow that fast, you would have the market for it. I know a lot of people shoot short monsters and such for 3d but it would be awesoooome to see a "target" bow that would shoot that fast. And if that's not really possible then go with a Monster type (in ATA and cam size) bow that would keep up with one. I really wish I had a "local" bow to shoot that fast. The local pros bring their IBO bows to the bigger Arkansas shoots that they actually care about winning.


----------



## kw1

well just got back from bedford and think i did well for my first big event shooting open. shot a 385 with 11 11's its not great but im happy with it.


----------



## kw1

sorry it was a 386


----------



## ChaseBaker

good job kw1


----------



## Brent Gandy

asa_low12 said:


> I think Pearson needs to make a much faster bow for next year. Like a legend or advantage on steriods.
> 
> The reason I want a bow like that is due to trying to keep up with Monsters and other really fast bows at local shoots. No local shoot around here that I know of has, or enforces, a speed limit. A lot of guys shoot well over 300 fps. With my 27" draw that's pretty much impossible without being WAY undergrained. My 60lb 27" advantage with a 295 gr arrow is 285fps. It's very hard to stay competitive with someone every weekend that's shooting 325 or faster. I think you guys should try to make an advantage (or a similar long riser bow) that shoots 350. If you make a target bow that fast, you would have the market for it. I know a lot of people shoot short monsters and such for 3d but it would be awesoooome to see a "target" bow that would shoot that fast. And if that's not really possible then go with a Monster type (in ATA and cam size) bow that would keep up with one. I really wish I had a "local" bow to shoot that fast. The local pros bring their IBO bows to the bigger Arkansas shoots that they actually care about winning.


You could get the Legend and get the speed. My Legend at 58 pounds, 27" dl, with a 314 grain Victory Nano Force was shooting 306. I was blown away at the speed of that bow. The Advantage is a slower bow than the Legend at our draw lengths for sure.


----------



## 537

Brent, 
Kody10 and I went over to Ft Rucker this weekend and shot a 28 field. It was a great time and we had some great food for lunch. This was the first time I shot a field round since 1994 and Kody's first time ever.

Howard has done a great job at Ft Rucker steep up and downhill shots and very few that are on a flat. I shot a 267 first round and 270 second round , Definitely got a long way to go but we did have fun.


----------



## kody10

537 said:


> Brent,
> Kody10 and I went over to Ft Rucker this weekend and shot a 28 field. It was a great time and we had some great food for lunch. This was the first time I shot a field round since 1994 and Kody's first time ever.
> 
> Howard has done a great job at Ft Rucker steep up and downhill shots and very few that are on a flat. I shot a 267 first round and 270 second round , Definitely got a long way to go but we did have fun.


yes sir we did! now all i need is some arrows and i will hopefully be going to state in 2 weeks with yall


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

kody10 said:


> yes sir we did! now all i need is some arrows and i will hopefully be going to state in 2 weeks with yall


I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to be there with a table selling some stuff and I'm going to have some Pearson bows there! I put my NanoForce's on my bow today and took a few shots before the rain came. Hopefully I can get dialed in tomorrow and get a solid week of practice in before the shoot.


----------



## asa_low12

Brent Gandy said:


> You could get the Legend and get the speed. My Legend at 58 pounds, 27" dl, with a 314 grain Victory Nano Force was shooting 306. I was blown away at the speed of that bow. The Advantage is a slower bow than the Legend at our draw lengths for sure.


I'm going to order a legend just as soon as I can possibly afford it. If you read this Jeremy, do I need to go ahead and give you my order for it so it can be built or do I need to wait til i've got the cash ready to pay for it?

If I got a 70lb legend and shot about a 330gr arrow out of it, then according to your figures there I should be up around 320. That would be great for the big local shoots. I know it's undergrained some but I reallly don't think it's going to hurt anything at all. It would still be 4.7gpp


----------



## kody10

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to be there with a table selling some stuff and I'm going to have some Pearson bows there! I put my NanoForce's on my bow today and took a few shots before the rain came. Hopefully I can get dialed in tomorrow and get a solid week of practice in before the shoot.


i dont know for sure what arrows i am gonna be shooting yet. i wanted to shoot nanos too but i waited to late to decide i was gonna go and now i dont have time too order them. it will most likely be victory 22's, x-ringer's or a/c/c's.


----------



## team_TRX

asa_low12 said:


> I think Pearson needs to make a much faster bow for next year. Like a legend or advantage on steriods.
> 
> The reason I want a bow like that is due to trying to keep up with Monsters and other really fast bows at local shoots. No local shoot around here that I know of has, or enforces, a speed limit. A lot of guys shoot well over 300 fps. With my 27" draw that's pretty much impossible without being WAY undergrained. My 60lb 27" advantage with a 295 gr arrow is 285fps. It's very hard to stay competitive with someone every weekend that's shooting 325 or faster. I think you guys should try to make an advantage (or a similar long riser bow) that shoots 350. If you make a target bow that fast, you would have the market for it. I know a lot of people shoot short monsters and such for 3d but it would be awesoooome to see a "target" bow that would shoot that fast. And if that's not really possible then go with a Monster type (in ATA and cam size) bow that would keep up with one. I really wish I had a "local" bow to shoot that fast. The local pros bring their IBO bows to the bigger Arkansas shoots that they actually care about winning.


So your just looking to shoot faster than the competition but not better? I would say out point them at the shoots then what comeback can they have..."you might have beat me,but my bow is faster." Adding speed isn't going to make you hit the bulls-eye any better,practice is............


----------



## asa_low12

team_TRX said:


> So your just looking to shoot faster than the competition but not better? I would say out point them at the shoots then what comeback can they have..."you might have beat me,but my bow is faster." Adding speed isn't going to make you hit the bulls-eye any better,practice is............


I completely understand this. Most of the time I can shoot with anybody at the local shoots. I'm not trying to brag, i'm just saying that i'm not depending on speed alone to make me win over these guys. A good shooter will shoot good no matter their speed, but will also take every advantage they can get to level the playing field. If you both miss a 42 yard target by 2 yards and get an 8, and they get a 10 or 12 then there gaining points on you every time that happens. So two shooters that can shoot and judge exactly on the same level, then the faster shooter will more than likely gain a couple to a few points and will have the advantage if the speed difference is enough to matter a little bit. So by shooting something of a less "quality" your having to be twice as good as them to beat them. I may be wrong but that's just my take on it. Confidence is a big thing too and I like to know I'm doing the best I possibly can.


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> I'm going to order a legend just as soon as I can possibly afford it. If you read this Jeremy, do I need to go ahead and give you my order for it so it can be built or do I need to wait til i've got the cash ready to pay for it?
> 
> If I got a 70lb legend and shot about a 330gr arrow out of it, then according to your figures there I should be up around 320. That would be great for the big local shoots. I know it's undergrained some but I reallly don't think it's going to hurt anything at all. It would still be 4.7gpp


Legend are shipping pretty steady now so just order it when you are ready for it and it should ship fairly quick


----------



## kw1

*ttt*

Ttt for the day. Jeremy do you think you are going to have a booth at Erie or Nelsonville


----------



## 537

We are not doing any of the Northern Ibo shoots this year , unfortunately we can only handle so much traveling.


----------



## kw1

ok do you guys have a open house anytime


----------



## MoNofletch

Jeremy
Put new Stage One strings on my Advantage with no speed nocks. I didn't shoot through the chrono, but it seems about the same speed. My pins are good up to 50 so far. How many FPS did I loose?


----------



## 537

MoNofletch said:


> Jeremy
> Put new Stage One strings on my Advantage with no speed nocks. I didn't shoot through the chrono, but it seems about the same speed. My pins are good up to 50 so far. How many FPS did I loose?


Speed nocks on the Advantage typically add 5-8 FPS


----------



## Rick!

Brent Gandy said:


> You could get the Legend and get the speed. My Legend at 58 pounds, 27" dl, with a 314 grain Victory Nano Force was shooting 306. I was blown away at the speed of that bow. The Advantage is a slower bow than the Legend at our draw lengths for sure.


Were you able to gain your speed and draw weight by just twisting on the cables? I'm struggling with finding a reason to upgrade my Z32 as the new cams, while providing great draw quality, sacrifice draw weight in order to accommodate the draw length modules. At least it seems that way after playing with two Legends last night for a few hours. I really like the Legend as it has a great quality draw and a rock hard back wall, just not willing to give up about 15fps at the same draw length.


----------



## kody10

i thought the legend was faster than the z's but that is just what i thought.


----------



## asa_low12

Rick! said:


> Were you able to gain your speed and draw weight by just twisting on the cables? I'm struggling with finding a reason to upgrade my Z32 as the new cams, while providing great draw quality, sacrifice draw weight in order to accommodate the draw length modules. At least it seems that way after playing with two Legends last night for a few hours. I really like the Legend as it has a great quality draw and a rock hard back wall, just not willing to give up about 15fps at the same draw length.


Does he not have a 60lb bow?


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Advantage is still the BEST bow I have shot! I have tried a lot.......


----------



## Brent Gandy

Rick! said:


> Were you able to gain your speed and draw weight by just twisting on the cables? I'm struggling with finding a reason to upgrade my Z32 as the new cams, while providing great draw quality, sacrifice draw weight in order to accommodate the draw length modules. At least it seems that way after playing with two Legends last night for a few hours. I really like the Legend as it has a great quality draw and a rock hard back wall, just not willing to give up about 15fps at the same draw length.


Mine was that fast right out of the box with no twisting. I have the 27.5" modules on mine. Mine does have 70lb limbs in it.


----------



## Rick!

Brent Gandy said:


> You could get the Legend and get the speed. My Legend at 58 pounds, 27" dl, with a 314 grain Victory Nano Force was shooting 306. I was blown away at the speed of that bow. The Advantage is a slower bow than the Legend at our draw lengths for sure.





Brent Gandy said:


> Mine was that fast right out of the box with no twisting. I have the 27.5" modules on mine. Mine does have 70lb limbs in it.


Ok, now I understand, thanks. My Z32 and both Legends have 60lb limbs at 28" so I can see why I wasn't getting anywhere on the Legends. 

The Legend does seem to be able to be turned down much more than the typical 10lbs on my current and previous bows. So, can one turn down a 70lb limb Legend to 50lbs for shooting paper without any ill side effects? The 60's still have a solid back wall at 45lbs.


----------



## djsasa

I have Z34 R2B2 and I'm very satisfied.
What is new in Legend ?









pic of my baby


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> yes sir we did! now all i need is some arrows and i will hopefully be going to state in 2 weeks with yall


sweet kody....are you now hooked on field? I love it and I think its the funnest part of archery! How bout you jermey would you shoot field over 3d?


----------



## kody10

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> sweet kody....are you now hooked on field? I love it and I think its the funnest part of archery! How bout you jermey would you shoot field over 3d?


its pretty fun. i now understand why field and spot shooters call 3d shooters wimps lol. i dont think i would choose it over 3d though. it definately helps you as an archer though.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> its pretty fun. i now understand why field and spot shooters call 3d shooters wimps lol. i dont think i would choose it over 3d though. it definately helps you as an archer though.


I never called you a wimp lol. I Love them all Shooting a bow is shooting a bow to me lol. How many arrows did you guys shoot?


----------



## kody10

112 all together. 28 targets and 4 at each


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> 112 all together. 28 targets and 4 at each


How did your arm feel afterwards?


----------



## kody10

tired


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> tired


Its takes a while to get used to it lol


----------



## Brent Gandy

Rick! said:


> Ok, now I understand, thanks. My Z32 and both Legends have 60lb limbs at 28" so I can see why I wasn't getting anywhere on the Legends.
> 
> The Legend does seem to be able to be turned down much more than the typical 10lbs on my current and previous bows. So, can one turn down a 70lb limb Legend to 50lbs for shooting paper without any ill side effects? The 60's still have a solid back wall at 45lbs.


Mine is turned down to 55lbs from 70lbs with no problems. I am still shooting a 340 grain A/C/E at 280fps .

Brent


----------



## Brent Gandy

Bump for Pearson!


----------



## asa_low12

Rick! said:


> Ok, now I understand, thanks. My Z32 and both Legends have 60lb limbs at 28" so I can see why I wasn't getting anywhere on the Legends.
> 
> The Legend does seem to be able to be turned down much more than the typical 10lbs on my current and previous bows. So, can one turn down a 70lb limb Legend to 50lbs for shooting paper without any ill side effects? The 60's still have a solid back wall at 45lbs.


That needs to be answered by Jeremy or somebody. It could be very dangerous. I know people that have exploded their bows from backing the limb bolts off to far. For a long time the rule of thumb was never more than 4 turns from bottomed out. Now I think some bows are 5 or 6 turns. But to go from 70 lbs to 45 seems wayy to much to me. That's about 8 turns right?


----------



## kody10

that does seem like a lot. four turns out of a 70lb pound bow should be more like 57-59lbs


----------



## bhtr3d

It does not look like i'll be going to the state field..... I'll be out fishing for the most part of the labor day weekend.


----------



## Rick!

asa_low12 said:


> That needs to be answered by Jeremy or somebody. It could be very dangerous. I know people that have exploded their bows from backing the limb bolts off to far. For a long time the rule of thumb was never more than 4 turns from bottomed out. Now I think some bows are 5 or 6 turns. But to go from 70 lbs to 45 seems wayy to much to me. That's about 8 turns right?


Didin't mean to be unclear. If you back out the limb bolts 4 turns on a 60lb Legend, it measures 45lbs with 27.5" modules. Cranked all the way in, it meausred 55lbs at 27.5". I was just wondering how low a guy could go with 70lb limbs at 28" or 27.5".


----------



## asa_low12

Rick! said:


> Didin't mean to be unclear. If you back out the limb bolts 4 turns on a 60lb Legend, it measures 45lbs with 27.5" modules. Cranked all the way in, it meausred 55lbs at 27.5". I was just wondering how low a guy could go with 70lb limbs at 28" or 27.5".


Well with a 60lb legend you should be able to get 60 lbs I assume. I'm not very familiar with any draw lengths except for 27 so I don't know if modules will throw off the lbs. I wouldn't think so but i'm not sure. So I'm sure you already know that a 70lb bow backed out should go to about 58-60lbs assuming theres no surprises such as different modules affecting the draw weight.
Is your axle to axle and brace height in spec to what it should be or pretty close to it?


----------



## 3dextremist

To the first page for the best bow company in the world!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*advantage*

my advantage has been smoking this year in 3d, so happy now if i could shoot as good as it, i could turn theses top 5's into wins


----------



## 537

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> sweet kody....are you now hooked on field? I love it and I think its the funnest part of archery! How bout you jermey would you shoot field over 3d?


I had forgotten how much I enjoy field shooting. It is hard to get back in it when we have to drive several hours to find a field range. 

I agree with you that I am happy as long as I am shooting my bow and I definitely get to shoot my bow a lot , more at a field shoot than at a 3d shoot


----------



## kody10

i cant wait till the state field this weekend! who all is goin?


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

537 said:


> I had forgotten how much I enjoy field shooting. It is hard to get back in it when we have to drive several hours to find a field range.
> 
> I agree with you that I am happy as long as I am shooting my bow and I definitely get to shoot my bow a lot , more at a field shoot than at a 3d shoot


Ya thats the bad thing there isnt many field ranges around anymore. But at least there still is some around.


----------



## Brent Gandy

kody10 said:


> i cant wait till the state field this weekend! who all is goin?



I'll be there along with my Grandpa


----------



## vegashunter55

*NBHA Outdoor Championship*

I finished the Nevada Bow Hunters Association State Outdoor Championships and finished in 2nd Place! Shooting conditions were terrible to say the least. Sat. 30 mph gusts and Sunday the same with the last six targets, BLIZZARD!
That afternoon a total of 2-3 inches of snow fell or blew on the range. I live in Las Vegas and this isn't supposed to happen in May. I even wore my sunglasses that day:shade:


----------



## z34mann

*rough*

thatt sounds rough but great shooting


----------



## fastpassthrough

vegashunter55 said:


> I finished the Nevada Bow Hunters Association State Outdoor Championships and finished in 2nd Place! Shooting conditions were terrible to say the least. Sat. 30 mph gusts and Sunday the same with the last six targets, BLIZZARD!
> That afternoon a total of 2-3 inches of snow fell or blew on the range. I live in Las Vegas and this isn't supposed to happen in May. I even wore my sunglasses that day:shade:


Good shooting! that course on blue mnt on a normal day can create a good challenge or did they hold it north?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I'll be there this weekend. Hey Jeremy and JD, are you guys bringing the trailer down? I'm going to have a table setup with all of the bows and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## 537

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'll be there this weekend. Hey Jeremy and JD, are you guys bringing the trailer down? I'm going to have a table setup with all of the bows and a bunch of other stuff.


We are not setting up a booth this time, just loading the truck with our bows and heading that way. In fact it's going to be nice not hauling the trailer for a change.


----------



## jwcatto

HE"S HERE!!!!!!!

Easton Michael Catto was born at 11:44am est healthy and beautiful. 

I know I have been a bit of stranger here lately but hopefully now my mind will have room for archery again.

I might not be on here much but you guys are still with me daily.
Thanks Team Pearson, Hopefully he will a better shooter than his father.
Catto


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*

congrats


----------



## pabowman

*Congrats and*

Congrats JW, also If anyone has any idea of any shoots in the Outer Banks area in the next 2 weeks or so, let me know. We are leaving PA on friday for vacation there and wasn't exactly planning on spending all 10 days of my vacation with my wonderful and all knowing mother-in-law:thumbs_do.... Thanks for the info..


----------



## kody10

cangratulations!!


----------



## 537

jwcatto said:


> HE"S HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> Easton Michael Catto was born at 11:44am est healthy and beautiful.
> 
> I know I have been a bit of stranger here lately but hopefully now my mind will have room for archery again.
> 
> I might not be on here much but you guys are still with me daily.
> Thanks Team Pearson, Hopefully he will a better shooter than his father.
> Catto


Congratulations


----------



## 537

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'll be there this weekend. Hey Jeremy and JD, are you guys bringing the trailer down? I'm going to have a table setup with all of the bows and a bunch of other stuff.



Change of plans, I spoke with Tim Austin today , we are bringing the trailer with us


----------



## kw1

congrats


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> Change of plans, I spoke with Tim Austin today , we are bringing the trailer with us


Have a great time....might come up for a visit one of the days.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

jwcatto said:


> HE"S HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> Easton Michael Catto was born at 11:44am est healthy and beautiful.
> 
> I know I have been a bit of stranger here lately but hopefully now my mind will have room for archery again.
> 
> I might not be on here much but you guys are still with me daily.
> Thanks Team Pearson, Hopefully he will a better shooter than his father.
> Catto


congrats


----------



## kody10

we are leavin today to go to the florida state field tournament! i cant wait to get down there and start shootin!


----------



## aubowman

kody10 said:


> we are leavin today to go to the florida state field tournament! i cant wait to get down there and start shootin!


Shoot'm straight and good luck to ya!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

mike you shooting anywhere this weekend


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> we are leavin today to go to the florida state field tournament! i cant wait to get down there and start shootin!


Good luck


----------



## ChaseBaker

Some fish we shot last night below Ky Lake dam.

All I can say is get ready Jeremy, by the Metro Shoot the fish will be up in full force! :darkbeer:

Right now I have plans for that weekend Youth World Championships in Oklahoma,so I may not see yall that weekend.


----------



## greimer

Never shot in a field shoot before...I wish they had some around LA


----------



## kody10

we had a great time this weekend! i would like to say congrats to john bowersox for is first place finish in bowhunter freestyle and for his record breaking field score of 543, to brent gandy for his second place finish in adult male freestyle, and to jeremy blackmon for his record breaking animal round of 290 in adult male freestyle! there were many records broken this weekend with pearsons, and congrats again guys!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Congrats to everyone with Team Pearson this weekend! I had a great time seeing everyone, I am glad you all made it out.

Shot a personal best hunter round today with my Legend. Those of you who haven't shot one, DO IT!!

Hope to see you guys again soon!

Brent


----------



## bhtr3d

kody10 said:


> we had a great time this weekend! i would like to say congrats to john bowersox for is first place finish in bowhunter freestyle and for his record breaking field score of 543, to brent gandy for his second place finish in adult male freestyle, and to jeremy blackmon for his record breaking animal round of 290 in adult male freestyle! there were many records broken this weekend with pearsons, and congrats again guys!


Great job everyone.... 

I hope everyone had a great time there.


----------



## kw1

ChaseBaker said:


> Some fish we shot last night below Ky Lake dam.
> 
> All I can say is get ready Jeremy, by the Metro Shoot the fish will be up in full force! :darkbeer:
> 
> Right now I have plans for that weekend Youth World Championships in Oklahoma,so I may not see yall that weekend.


nice fish im going to get after the carp when the water warms up a little.and congrats to everyone on the field shooting, we have one coming up soon here in the buckeye that a buddy wants to go to so we'll see


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

kody10 said:


> we had a great time this weekend! i would like to say congrats to john bowersox for is first place finish in bowhunter freestyle and for his record breaking field score of 543, to brent gandy for his second place finish in adult male freestyle, and to jeremy blackmon for his record breaking animal round of 290 in adult male freestyle! there were many records broken this weekend with pearsons, and congrats again guys!


Sounds like y'all had fun. And how did u do kody? Congrats everyone


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> Sounds like y'all had fun. And how did u do kody? Congrats everyone


He left that part out...He won his class and beat a very good shooter too. Thanks for your help this weekend Kody.


----------



## kody10

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> He left that part out...He won his class and beat a very good shooter too. Thanks for your help this weekend Kody.


Your welcome Mr. John! Glad i could help


----------



## bhtr3d

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> Sounds like y'all had fun. And how did u do kody? Congrats everyone


Im still trying to figure out something though....how do ya score a 290....on a 280 course LOL


----------



## kody10

bhtr3d said:


> Im still trying to figure out something though....how do ya score a 290....on a 280 course LOL


on the animal round there is a small dot that scores 21. there is a possible 294 points. the previous record was 289 and it was set in 2003.


----------



## bhtr3d

kody10 said:


> on the animal round there is a small dot that scores 21. there is a possible 294 points. the previous record was 289 and it was set in 2003.


well shows how long its been since i really shot field then huh....LOL


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> He left that part out...He won his class and beat a very good shooter too. Thanks for your help this weekend Kody.


Great Job Kody. I shot field this weekend too. Seems like your getting really into the field and getting good at it too!


----------



## JD Davis

Great Job Kody
JD


----------



## vegashunter55

*Pre Critter-Gitter 3-D*

I shot the Pre Critter-Gitter 3-D, 20 targets 1/2 marked yardage. I had more trouble on the marked ones than the unmarked. The same range a week before was cold and a blizzard, now was hot and sunny. Welcome to my sunburn! All for a second place finish. I know that if I would check each and every arrow shot with my own bino's I could add 15 points to the event. I need to put to practice all the things I learned and not forget any of them.


----------



## kody10

JD Davis said:


> Great Job Kody
> JD


Thanks Mr. JD. See you this afternoon. Hope you can make it.


----------



## 537

bhtr3d said:


> well shows how long its been since i really shot field then huh....LOL



It was a great shoot. This was my first time on the Gator Bowmen range, It is a beautiful place to shoot. 

Tim, this was my first time shooting an animal round with bonus rings so I had no idea what to expect. We had a great time, we got see a lot of people we don't see very often and got to make some new friends as well.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

537 said:


> It was a great shoot. This was my first time on the Gator Bowmen range, It is a beautiful place to shoot.
> 
> Tim, this was my first time shooting an animal round with bonus rings so I had no idea what to expect. We had a great time, we got see a lot of people we don't see very often and got to make some new friends as well.


It was a beautiful range. I'm looking forward to shooting there again. Thanks for bringing the trailer down. Don't know if it was worth it for you, but I'm sure Pearson made quite an impression on all of the Florida shooters.


----------



## kw1

we need the trailer up north here ship it up ill take it to nelsonville maybe i can get mike to help me. to many people dont know about pearson up this way. they keep asking when pearson started making bow again


----------



## Brent Gandy

Ttt


----------



## 537

We are getting things packed up, we are leaving bright and early Thursday morning headed to London ,Ky for the ASA shoot .

Who else is going?


----------



## bhtr3d

537 said:


> We are getting things packed up, we are leaving bright and early Thursday morning headed to London ,Ky for the ASA shoot .
> 
> Who else is going?


I'll be leaving after work tomarrow and driving the redeye....


----------



## kody10

i wont be able to make it this shoot because of final exams. everybody have fun, be safe and i will see yall in metro hopefully.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> we need the trailer up north here ship it up ill take it to nelsonville maybe i can get mike to help me. to many people dont know about pearson up this way. they keep asking when pearson started making bow again


I'm in, just let me know.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Have fun in Kentucky guys! Shoot em up.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## Brent Gandy

ttt


----------



## 537

We had a great time this weekend in Kentucky. We had some great finishes as well. I am not sure how many top 10's we had but I know Harold Williams won the Super Seniors and Ben Selman finished 4th in open B


----------



## pearson mike

Very nice....Congrats to all that did well.


----------



## mhoneyc

*Legend vs a z-32 or z-34 w/ r2b2*

For those that have owned or shot both, is the new Legend a step up from the z-bows or are they comparable. I am trying to decide between a reduced price z-bow or a new legend for hunting. I have shot the z-bows but not the legend yet. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

mhoneyc said:


> For those that have owned or shot both, is the new Legend a step up from the z-bows or are they comparable. I am trying to decide between a reduced price z-bow or a new legend for hunting. I have shot the z-bows but not the legend yet. Thanks for your help.


I was a huge fan of the Z34! So much so that when the 2010 lineup came out, I was somewhat hesitant to switch. Now that I've got considerable time in my shop with the Legend , I'd have to say that the Legend is a superior bow to the Z34. I think the draw cycle, hold, and aesthetics are far better than the Z34. I'm considering setting one up for 3D and hunting and using my Advantage for field. Brent Gandy (Pearson Pro Staff member) shot a 552 hunter round with a Legend a week ago at the Florida Field Archery Championship. Pretty darn impressive for a 33.5" "hunting" bow!:wink:


----------



## kody10

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I was a huge fan of the Z34! So much so that when the 2010 lineup came out, I was somewhat hesitant to switch. Now that I've got considerable time in my shop with the Legend , I'd have to say that the Legend is a superior bow to the Z34. I think the draw cycle, hold, and aesthetics are far better than the Z34. I'm considering setting one up for 3D and hunting and using my Advantage for field. Brent Gandy (Pearson Pro Staff member) shot a 552 hunter round with a Legend a week ago at the Florida Field Archery Championship. Pretty darn impressive for a 33.5" "hunting" bow!:wink:


i think it is pretty impressive with any bow!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Thanks guys, that was a long time goal of mine to shoot and/or break 550 and to do it in a State tournament with my Grandpa there made it even more special. 

For those of you thinking about a Legend, all I can say is GET ONE you will not be dissapointed in this "little" bow.

Hope to see you guys at the State 3D in July!


----------



## 537

Brent, 
I noticed the article in the NFAA magazine about your Grandpa. Great article about a great man. You don't get to meet many people like him.


----------



## Brent Gandy

I really appreciate that Jeremy, it means a lot to me 

Guy Learn did a great job with that article, when I heard they were writing one on him, I couldn't wait to read it


----------



## vegashunter55

*NBHA Marked 3-D shoot*

I'm heading to Ely, NV for the NBHA State Marked 3-D shoot. From 110 F in Las Vegas to 49 F 250 miles north. 8300 ft can bring rain, snow or if the sun shines, always a sunburn. I shot in a blizzard three weeks ago so that won't be a problem. The Advantage is shooting great, I adjusted the weights on the stabilizer and now is doesn't bob and sink below the spot.


----------



## Edavies30

Heading to Erie> Hope to see some Ben Pearson shooters there


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## kw1

Edavies30 said:


> Heading to Erie> Hope to see some Ben Pearson shooters there
> 
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


i'll be heading out friday night hope to get it all in on saturday


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I'll be there, probably shooting on Saturday. Can't wait, it's my first IBO.


----------



## kw1

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'll be there, probably shooting on Saturday. Can't wait, it's my first IBO.


maybe i'll see ya there


----------



## MoNofletch

*Pearson Advantage is STILL the best bow I have ever owned! WOW!*


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## Brent Gandy

ttt


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

Ed, Andy it was good to meet you this weekend hope to see you at nelsonville


----------



## z34mann

*hoping*

hoping to get to be another orange shirt in metro


----------



## kw1

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'll be there, probably shooting on Saturday. Can't wait, it's my first IBO.


did you make it and how was it


----------



## Edavies30

kw1 said:


> Ed, Andy it was good to meet you this weekend hope to see you at nelsonville


Good to meet you and Andy! Planning on going to Nelsonville. After that shoot I will be going to IBO worlds in NY. Are you going to be there? I saw and talked to 5 staff members at Erie last weekend. See you at nelsonville.

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## kw1

Edavies30 said:


> Good to meet you and Andy! Planning on going to Nelsonville. After that shoot I will be going to IBO worlds in NY. Are you going to be there? I saw and talked to 5 staff members at Erie last weekend. See you at nelsonville.
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


i wil be at nelsonville it is only an 1.75 hours from the house but we camp all weekend i hope to make it to the worlds but not sure yet


----------



## Deer30

When I have this bow on the draw board what do I look for to time this bow. I have never had a Pearson with R2B2 cams. It only has one draw stop, how do u know where to place the draw stop?

This 2009 TX-4 is a sweet shooter, but I just want to make sure I have everything right with it. The cams have 2 plces to put the string end, how do u know it is on 27" instead of 27.5?

Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## kw1

Deer30 said:


> When I have this bow on the draw board what do I look for to time this bow. I have never had a Pearson with R2B2 cams. It only has one draw stop, how do u know where to place the draw stop?
> 
> This 2009 TX-4 is a sweet shooter, but I just want to make sure I have everything right with it. The cams have 2 plces to put the string end, how do u know it is on 27" instead of 27.5?
> 
> Any and all help will be appreciated.


the post closest to the axle are the long draw, and to time it bring it full draw and measure from the cable post to the cable and make sure its the same distance


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

kw1 said:


> did you make it and how was it


I did make it. I shot all 40 on Saturday. Had an awesome round, but made a few mistakes which killed me. IBO is very unforgiving. You can shoot eleven after eleven, and then hit an 8 and wipe a few of them out. I had the highest Xcount in AHC but finished 18th because I had a 5 which dropped me from a top 5 finish to 18th. Had a great time though. How about yourself?


----------



## kw1

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I did make it. I shot all 40 on Saturday. Had an awesome round, but made a few mistakes which killed me. IBO is very unforgiving. You can shoot eleven after eleven, and then hit an 8 and wipe a few of them out. I had the highest Xcount in AHC but finished 18th because I had a 5 which dropped me from a top 5 finish to 18th. Had a great time though. How about yourself?


well i shot a 103 on the first tenand then i lost it i ended being sick i got all 40 in on saturday


----------



## 537

I heard some of the Targets where short but the wait was long


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> well i shot a 103 on the first tenand then i lost it i ended being sick i got all 40 in on saturday


You really are sticking with the sick story. 
Just razzing ya, sorry to hear that. If you change your mind about sunday, give me a call.


----------



## BenjaminT

The ASA shoot in Illinois is coming up in a week. Ive made all of them this year, cant stop now!!! Who else from team pearson will be going??

On a side note... My Advantage is shooting great!!!! I was shooting wit a buddy of mine a couple of days ago and as always my advantage was landing arrows.. I got confident and told my buddy that I was shooting so well that I could even make it rain out there.. What do ya know, jus 20 minutes later.. It was raining!!!!! I believe it was a sign!!!! LOL everyone have a good day!!!


----------



## vegashunter55

*NBHA State Marked 3-D*

The weather was cold, snowing, raining, muddy with a side of winds. I finished the first day in fifth place. Missed one target completely (mental breakdown). I was flighted with the top five and we started from zero on the last day. I ended up finishing 2nd. Overall a great experience, the bow did what I asked, I just need to ask better questions. On the last day I could remove the rain gear and wear the Pearson colors. Extra proud walking up receiving the 2nd Place Award. This week I maxedout the bow and will see if the Z-34 is faster than the Advantage. Winner gets to go hunting( unless I get a Legend first ).


----------



## kw1

537 said:


> I heard some of the Targets where short but the wait was long


the hunter class was a short course the mbo was a good mix of short to long


----------



## rubber duck

*2010 and 2011 riser*

Are they now and/or will they be available in camo?


----------



## 537

rubber duck said:


> Are they now and/or will they be available in camo?


Legends are available with camo risers but the Advantage is not for this year.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## Rick!

mhoneyc said:


> For those that have owned or shot both, is the new Legend a step up from the z-bows or are they comparable. I am trying to decide between a reduced price z-bow or a new legend for hunting. I have shot the z-bows but not the legend yet. Thanks for your help.



If you really like the Z and the deal is great, that should work well for you. Just don't pull back a Legend. :thumbs_up Otherwise, the Legend has a smooth draw without the R2B2 "hump" (at 27.5 and 28" draw), rock hard back wall, sweet letoff and hardly noticeable vibes without a stab.


----------



## kw1

well the legend made it into the june/july issue of north american hunter. it looked good


----------



## BenjaminT

To the top of the page for america's oldest and greatest bow company!!!!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## 537

Metropolis is only a few days away , I can't wait


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> Metropolis is only a few days away , I can't wait


Me either:thumbs_up


----------



## vegashunter55

The Advantage will go hunting Mule Deer! It was shooting 272 fps a CE Maxima 250 at 60#'s and a DL of 29.5. That was a full 20 fps faster than the Z-34. I switched the five pin for the seven pin Spot Hogg sight and Robin Hooded an arrorw at twenty just sighting in. It is quite a shooter


----------



## kody10

537 said:


> Metropolis is only a few days away , I can't wait


me either


----------



## peter rogers

BenjaminT said:


> The ASA shoot in Illinois is coming up in a week. Ive made all of them this year, cant stop now!!! Who else from team pearson will be going??
> 
> On a side note... My Advantage is shooting great!!!! I was shooting wit a buddy of mine a couple of days ago and as always my advantage was landing arrows.. I got confident and told my buddy that I was shooting so well that I could even make it rain out there.. What do ya know, jus 20 minutes later.. It was raining!!!!! I believe it was a sign!!!! LOL everyone have a good day!!!


I missed the first Gorgia but made the rest, I'll be there in the K 45


----------



## kw1

Good luck to all that are going to metro shootem strait I want to hear of a lot of good finishes


----------



## 3dextremist

Tear it up in Metropolis guys, wish I could make it, but for sure next year!


----------



## jgoodwin

*ASA Illinois*

I'll be there shooting hunter class. My legend shoots awsome. see ya there


----------



## z34mann

*getter done*



537 said:


> Metropolis is only a few days away , I can't wait


lets getter done guys


----------



## peter rogers

leaving tomarrow after work. Camping at FORT MASSAC park.


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

Leaving out at 430 in the morning. Cya there


----------



## kody10

We are almost to metropolis! I cant wait!


----------



## ChaseBaker

Good Luck this weekend Jeremy!

Would love to be there to hang out and work the booth but I have Youth World Championships this weekend. Also be watching for the next issue of TheBowfisher Magazine. Another article is being published by yours truely!


----------



## kody10

ChaseBaker said:


> Good Luck this weekend Jeremy!
> 
> Would love to be there to hang out and work the booth but I have Youth World Championships this weekend. Also be watching for the next issue of TheBowfisher Magazine. Another article is being published by yours truely!


Good luck to you chase! Maybe you can bring home the world championship for team pearson! Great news on the magazine also!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Go get em guys! Have a great shoot.


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## greimer

Sorry about not being around on the forums but we just had the birth of our 2nd child and on top of that I have been working about 60 hours with all the A/C service calls in all this heat. Hope everyone is doing well in the Perason family and it looks like we might have to get one of the pink kids bows ordered...in about 10 years:cheers:


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*



greimer said:


> Sorry about not being around on the forums but we just had the birth of our 2nd child and on top of that I have been working about 60 hours with all the A/C service calls in all this heat. Hope everyone is doing well in the Perason family and it looks like we might have to get one of the pink kids bows ordered...in about 10 years:cheers:


congrats on the baby


----------



## z34mann

*metro*

it was great getting to meet all the pearson shooters, staff, and owners. man there were alot of pearson shooters down there it looked great, seeing all that orange. I sure coulda shot better on sat. shot 10 down. sun i shot pretty good for me shot 6 up. no 8s on sunday ( very happy) no 5's or 0's for the weekend. so i guess it was not all bad. maybe next year i can get to a few more asa.


----------



## greimer

These are my 2 girls...glad they look like their mom


----------



## pabowman

*Congrats*

Congrats on the little one, they are gonna be heartbreakers someday...


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## 537

Congratulations Gerry


----------



## kw1

so how did everyone do


----------



## greimer

Thanks! Everyone is doing so well I am trying to see if mom will let me go to the Classic:darkbeer:


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Congrats Gerry


----------



## kody10

congrats mr gerry!


----------



## peter rogers

Another future pearson shooter was born monday when I became a grandpa. you can see pics in the general archery discussion forum:smile:


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Lots of babies!!!!! Congrats guys!!!!! Looks like you shot pretty well at Metropolis, Peter. Good job!


----------



## peter rogers

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Lots of babies!!!!! Congrats guys!!!!! Looks like you shot pretty well at Metropolis, Peter. Good job!


shot real good on saturday 16up had sight problems on sunday and shot 5up for a 421 total, and I can thank the crew at PEARSON for the great bow that helped me


----------



## kw1

good shooting peter my baby girl will be here around nov. 9th


----------



## kody10

peter rogers said:


> shot real good on saturday 16up had sight problems on sunday and shot 5up for a 421 total, and I can thank the crew at PEARSON for the great bow that helped me


u didnt shoot real good mr pete, u shot GREAT! lol. congrats on the grandbaby too!


----------



## asa_low12

Target from metropolis


----------



## peter rogers

asa_low12 said:


> Target from metropolis


Now thats some great shooting


----------



## asa_low12

peter rogers said:


> Now thats some great shooting


Two of those in the 14 were Pearson arrows


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I've got a few more tournaments to finish out the year, and then it is on to hunting season. I'm really itching all ready. Season starts a little over a month from now here in South Florida. It is a rough start, but I'll be hunting in NW Pennsylvania, northern Missouri, Maine, and hopefully NW Arkansas this year. Looking forward to getting out there with a Pearson and enjoying the woods.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d

I hope all my friends from here have a wonderful and safe 4th weekend


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## BenjaminT

Lets tip the scales!!! Pearson shooters go to alabamabowhunter . com and click on the forum link, they've got a poll asking what bow you shoot.. 

Currently mathews leads with 75
hoyt 73
bowtech 56
and Pearson 17..

Lets show em how many pearson shooters there are!!!!


----------



## z34mann

*easy*



JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I've got a few more tournaments to finish out the year, and then it is on to hunting season. I'm really itching all ready. Season starts a little over a month from now here in South Florida. It is a rough start, but I'll be hunting in NW Pennsylvania, northern Missouri, Maine, and hopefully NW Arkansas this year. Looking forward to getting out there with a Pearson and enjoying the woods.


easy on the northern mo deer those are all mine!!! lol good luck sounds like alot of good hunts


----------



## Brent Gandy

Ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Kris, I was over your way today. Picked some blackberries on a farm out there. I'm thinking about running down to Nelsonville on Sunday. You going down?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Hey Kris, I was over your way today. Picked some blackberries on a farm out there. I'm thinking about running down to Nelsonville on Sunday. You going down?


yeh im leaving out first think in the morning try and get 20 in tomorrow and 20 on saturday


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

What a bow!! :thumbs_up


----------



## greimer

Who is heading to the Classic?


----------



## dabishop_57

greimer said:


> Who is heading to the Classic?


Sure hope to but I'm so busy with work and trying to finish college this summer it's gonna be tough


----------



## asa_low12

I'll be there. Hoping not to mis set my sight this time..


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## peter rogers

I'm gonna try to make it, this would be my first classic


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I'd love to go, but I don't think it is going to happen.  Haven't ruled it out yet though.


----------



## MoNofletch

Anyone else sick of the draw stop safety screws that require the special wrench? Please loose these for 2011!!!! :wink:


----------



## pearson mike

Don't tell anyone that I told you, but they have regular allen head screws at the hardware store. You can just swap them out.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## DoubleRR

*Classic...*

I will be at the Classic...looking forward to be enjoying some of the La. cool weather!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## elkhunter

I'm fixin to go to the Classic, and will be shooting in the new Senior Masters Class --- been tunin' n' fine tunin' my Advantage in hopes it'll be a real force to reckon with !!!


----------



## Brent Gandy

ttt


----------



## 537

DoubleRR said:


> I will be at the Classic...looking forward to be enjoying some of the La. cool weather!


It's going to be great, but cool weather is relative


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

back to the top


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## vegashunter55

*Hunting with My Adavantage*

I will leave on the 5th to drive 4.5 hours north of Las Vegas, for my archery mule deer hunt. I will be hunting from a ground blind, hoping find success over a water hole. It promises to be Hot and Dry. Be back on the 13th.


----------



## pearson mike

vegashunter55 said:


> I will leave on the 5th to drive 4.5 hours north of Las Vegas, for my archery mule deer hunt. I will be hunting from a ground blind, hoping find success over a water hole. It promises to be Hot and Dry. Be back on the 13th.


Good Luck....Post up some pics.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Good Luck....Post up some pics.


hey mike i had to send the fives back i have 6's now


----------



## pearson mike

They working better?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> They working better?


yes starting to get it put together season is getting closer cant wait.


----------



## peter rogers

Another victory for Pearson, I took 1st place in the Indiana ASA state championship K 45 class with my Advantage. Thanks Jeremy and the rest of the crew for providing me with such a great bow


----------



## Brent Gandy

Congrats!


----------



## 537

Great Shooting , Pete

Are you going to the Classic this weekend?





peter rogers said:


> Another victory for Pearson, I took 1st place in the Indiana ASA state championship K 45 class with my Advantage. Thanks Jeremy and the rest of the crew for providing me with such a great bow


----------



## 537

I agree with Mike , make sure you post up some pictures



vegashunter55 said:


> I will leave on the 5th to drive 4.5 hours north of Las Vegas, for my archery mule deer hunt. I will be hunting from a ground blind, hoping find success over a water hole. It promises to be Hot and Dry. Be back on the 13th.


----------



## 537

Mike, how are things in Ohio?



pearson mike said:


> They working better?


----------



## peter rogers

537 said:


> Great Shooting , Pete
> 
> Are you going to the Classic this weekend?


Yes I will be there shoot range K target 3 on saturday at noon


----------



## z34mann

*good luck*

just wishing every1 good luck at the classic


----------



## kw1

537 said:


> Mike, how are things in Ohio?


now jeremy i just hurt. lol just kidding


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I've got t-shirts included with every bow order so if you all know someone who is looking for a Ben Pearson bow give me a call.


----------



## asa_low12

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I've got t-shirts included with every bow order so if you all know someone who is looking for a Ben Pearson bow give me a call.


What do they look like and how much are they?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Here is a pic. As of right now, I'm only offering them with purchase. Once my promotion is done, and if I have some leftovers I'll let you all know.


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Mike, how are things in Ohio?


I picked up the phone to call you today, and someone else called. 

Things are good, being in the hvac business, and having to deal with this Alabama heat, I've been busy. 

You guys coming up this fall? I shot with Ryan and Hutch this weekend, and Hutch thought you all were still coming up. By the way, the young guys got nothing on the old man...I took them to school Sunday.

5 weeks and we'll be heading to Colorado.


----------



## vegashunter55

*The hunting Adavantage*

I leave on the evening of the 5th to Eastern Nevada for my yearly mule deer hunt. The mothwing orange camo will look great out in the field. If all goes well I'll be back before the 13th with venison for the family. I am hitting paper plates at eighty yards, so a deer at forty will be easy. Nothing like sitting in a blind over a waterhole in 100 degree weather.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*shoot*

Good luck to the Pearson shooters at the classic.


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Kris, a bunch of us got together at Bow and Barrel sunday.
Had a great time. Might be the last shoot before we leave to elk hunt.
Time to start shooting broadheads.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Hey Kris, a bunch of us got together at Bow and Barrel sunday.
> Had a great time. Might be the last shoot before we leave to elk hunt.
> Time to start shooting broadheads.


i know what you mean i think i might try some victory nano's this year. the legend is shooting good.


----------



## kody10

i would like to say congrats to ben selman for getting second place in open b at the asa classic and blake burger for third place in semi pro both shooting pearson advantages! great job guys!


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## Edavies30

Anybody going to the IBO worlds next week?

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC SCOPES SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGHNS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## kw1

Edavies30 said:


> Anybody going to the IBO worlds next week?
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC SCOPES SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGHNS SHOOTING STAFF


all my hoyt shooting buddies will be there but sadly im going to miss it


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*new stuff*

any word or photos on what is coming out in 11. this has been a fantastic year, hope next year is as good for me


----------



## kw1

Edavies30 said:


> Anybody going to the IBO worlds next week?
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC SCOPES SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGHNS SHOOTING STAFF


good luck this weekto all going to the worlds


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> I picked up the phone to call you today, and someone else called.
> 
> Things are good, being in the hvac business, and having to deal with this Alabama heat, I've been busy.
> 
> You guys coming up this fall? I shot with Ryan and Hutch this weekend, and Hutch thought you all were still coming up. By the way, the young guys got nothing on the old man...I took them to school Sunday.
> 
> 5 weeks and we'll be heading to Colorado.


Good luck on your Elk hunt, I wish we were going with you. Chris and I are planning to come up and hunt with you , we just need to nail down a date


----------



## pearson mike

Sounds good, looking forward to it. Just let me know when.


----------



## bowhunter153246

Well I did it. I have been considering making the switch to Pearson for the last few months but everytime I started to I wasnt able to let go of my conquest 4, but yesterday I finally did it. Went and picked up my advantage and left the C4 at the shop. I am going to finish setting it up tonight. I just wish this clock on the wall of my office would speed up.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bowhunter153246 said:


> Well I did it. I have been considering making the switch to Pearson for the last few months but everytime I started to I wasnt able to let go of my conquest 4, but yesterday I finally did it. Went and picked up my advantage and left the C4 at the shop. I am going to finish setting it up tonight. I just wish this clock on the wall of my office would speed up.


You'll love it! It will make you wonder what you've been doing with that C4.:wink:


----------



## vegashunter55

*Nevada Deer Hunt*

I just returned from my yearly deer hunt. Success after four days in the field. I will post photos of my deer, recovered after dark, in the next few days. I shot a nice 3x3 that carried nice mass in full velvet. Tracking on with pocket flashlights is an experience I never enjoy. It took 45 minutes but we found him and I will take the meat to the processor tomorrow! The Advantage did just fine!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Congrats! Lets see him!


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d

What Florida ppl are coming to the state f.i.t.a at newberry this upcoming weekend.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bhtr3d said:


> What Florida ppl are coming to the state f.i.t.a at newberry this upcoming weekend.


I decided today that I won't be coming. Been busy in the shop and I need a little break from the tournament grind for a few weeks. I've been practicing for it for the last few weeks but I'm just not shooting as good as I'd like. I think the next tournament I'll be at is the FAA Target in October.


----------



## vegashunter55

vegashunter55 said:


> I just returned from my yearly deer hunt. Success after four days in the field. I will post photos of my deer, recovered after dark, in the next few days. I shot a nice 3x3 that carried nice mass in full velvet. Tracking on with pocket flashlights is an experience I never enjoy. It took 45 minutes but we found him and I will take the meat to the processor tomorrow! The Advantage did just fine!


I have not ability to post a photo on AT. I can email it to someone who can figure out how to post if you like. I have four. Thanks for anyones help in advance.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

vegashunter55 said:


> I have not ability to post a photo on AT. I can email it to someone who can figure out how to post if you like. I have four. Thanks for anyones help in advance.


I'll help you out. You can send them to [email protected]


----------



## vegashunter55

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I'll help you out. You can send them to [email protected]


I forwarded the photos, thanks for your help.


----------



## jwcatto

Hello all, I'm not dead, I am still around. 

Easton is growing like a weed and keeping me up most nights but I know it will be worth it soon. 

I hope all of Team Pearson is doing well, Just wanted to drop a quick note,

Catto


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Posting these for vegashunter55. Nice mulie!:darkbeer: I think you drew first blood this year!


----------



## pearson mike

Nice deer, and Great pictures...Congrats!


----------



## vegashunter55

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Posting these for vegashunter55. Nice mulie!:darkbeer: I think you drew first blood this year!


Thanks for posting the photo. I didn't go to the vehicle to retrieve the bow before taking pictures. I just wanted to quarter it right away.


----------



## z34mann

*deer*

nice deer:darkbeer:


----------



## kody10

great deer!!!


----------



## 537

Great pictures and Thanks for posting those John


----------



## bowhunter153246

Quick question. How much does an extra set of limbs cost for the advantage? Im considering getting some 70 # so I can shoot my bigger arrows.


----------



## kw1

real nice deer vegas


----------



## kw1

bowhunter153246 said:


> Quick question. How much does an extra set of limbs cost for the advantage? Im considering getting some 70 # so I can shoot my bigger arrows.


i would call a dealer


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bowhunter153246 said:


> Quick question. How much does an extra set of limbs cost for the advantage? Im considering getting some 70 # so I can shoot my bigger arrows.


Sent you a PM


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Jeremy, you and Chris get some dates put together yet?
It's going to be here quick............


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Hey Jeremy, you and Chris get some dates put together yet?
> It's going to be here quick............


do i get to go


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> do i get to go


I can't even get you to go to a shoot with me. lol


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> I can't even get you to go to a shoot with me. lol


the house is getting there so ill hit a bowhunter warmup this month


----------



## kw1

kw1 said:


> the house is getting there so ill hit a bowhunter warmup this month


and where are we going


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> the house is getting there so ill hit a bowhunter warmup this month


Where's the house going?

I'm done with 3d for the year. Leaving next week for Col. and when we get back, it'll be time to lay the smack down on some whitetails.


----------



## z34mann

*ugh*

y do people got to go and mess with the pearson site. don't know if it has a virus or not but it has some foriegn writing and says hijacked. ugh people go bug some1 else not the best bow companys site.:angry:


----------



## bigbassbuck

kw1 said:


> and where are we going


You going to broken arrows bowhunter warmup shoot on Sept. 19th


----------



## selectarchery

z34mann said:


> y do people got to go and mess with the pearson site. don't know if it has a virus or not but it has some foriegn writing and says hijacked. ugh people go bug some1 else not the best bow companys site.:angry:


Yep, it got hacked. I've been in contact with vbulletin tech support and their security people to get things fixed. We will be implementing new security features on the site so this doesn't happen again. It sure stinks that this happens


----------



## bersh

selectarchery said:


> Yep, it got hacked. I've been in contact with vbulletin tech support and their security people to get things fixed. We will be implementing new security features on the site so this doesn't happen again. It sure stinks that this happens


You can still access the various areas of the forum directly, but they buttoned up the main forum page so tight that it doesn't look like anyone but admins can get to it right now.

Jim, I posted a couple questions in the technical questions area earlier today. 

Would appreciate any input you may have. 

Thanks.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bersh said:


> You can still access the various areas of the forum directly, but they buttoned up the main forum page so tight that it doesn't look like anyone but admins can get to it right now.
> 
> Jim, I posted a couple questions in the technical questions area earlier today.
> 
> Would appreciate any input you may have.
> 
> Thanks.


How are you getting to the other sections? The only thing I have bookmarked is the main page so I've completely shut out.


----------



## bersh

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> How are you getting to the other sections? The only thing I have bookmarked is the main page so I've completely shut out.


I had the Classifieds bookmarked, and there is a quick navigation link at the bottom right of the pages.

Technical Questions
http://www.benpearson.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?6-Technical-Questions
General
http://www.benpearson.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?4-General-Discussion


----------



## kw1

bigbassbuck said:


> You going to broken arrows bowhunter warmup shoot on Sept. 19th


that will probly be the one i think my buddy is putting one on in marengo next weekend i think


----------



## Pride Hunter

z34mann said:


> y do people got to go and mess with the pearson site. don't know if it has a virus or not but it has some foriegn writing and says hijacked. ugh people go bug some1 else not the best bow companys site.:angry:


May the Great Ben Pearson haunt their souls!


----------



## pearson mike

2 more days, and the Pearson will be heading to Colorado


----------



## 537

Good Luck to you guys, I wish I was going with you


----------



## kw1

dumb ? but where do i find all the posts i have posted in. cant find them the easy way since the new site went up


----------



## kw1

never mind i found it


----------



## z34mann

don't ya just hate when you ask a ? and then ya figure it out right after that lol


----------



## kw1

yep im not sure i like the new set up on here


----------



## kw1

hey jeremy are you going to do a green target color this year


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

What's the status with the Pearson forum? It looks really bad when you try to go to the main page and continue to get that hacked page. If I can do anything to help out let me know.


----------



## South Man

Any idea on when info on 2011 bows comes out????


----------



## selectarchery

Forum is back up and running!!!!!


----------



## 537

Thanks Jim


----------



## 537

South Man said:


> Any idea on when info on 2011 bows comes out????


2011 product will be out in November, maybe a few sneak peeks in late September


----------



## South Man

537 said:


> 2011 product will be out in November, maybe a few sneak peeks in late September


That's what I wanted to hear! Thanks Jeremy! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

come on where are all the pearson shooters? sound off


----------



## 20ftup

season opens in the morning, my Pearsons are so excited havin a hard time gettin em to calm down


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## greimer

Living in GA for 13 years and starting bow season on the 2nd weekend of Sept. got me spoiled...now in AL we have to wait til Oct. 15th.


----------



## 442fps

537 said:


> 2011 product will be out in November, maybe a few sneak peeks in late September


Specs ?


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Well 4 of us Pearson guys spent a week in Col. and didn't bring anything home, but some great memorys.


----------



## kw1

well thats the best thing isnt it


----------



## 442fps

C'mon Jeremy ,

can you give us some specs of the new hunting bow , A2A , Brace , IBO speed ?


----------



## 537

442fps said:


> C'mon Jeremy ,
> 
> can you give us some specs of the new hunting bow , A2A , Brace , IBO speed ?


It won't be long now,we are still finalizing the specs. Hopefully I will post a few pictures about the first week of October


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> Well 4 of us Pearson guys spent a week in Col. and didn't bring anything home, but some great memorys.


I am sure you have some good stories. ( I know who you were hunting with)


----------



## South Man

Hey Jeremy, Todd and I talked this week some. I am glad things are cranking up! We are ready to see the 2011's!!!!! Please Hurry! You are killing us!!!lol


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> I am sure you have some good stories. ( I know who you were hunting with)


Oh there are some stories. And you know what my moto is..." Never let the truth get in the way, of a good story", but we'll save the good ones for when we get together. Also I'm already sure that you've seen the pictures on Jim's site. Carolyn said she was going to print the one off and hang it in the shop. How was that pose for a Pearson Prostaffer?????? Still can't believe it didn't break his camera.


----------



## pearson mike

Here's a few pictures from the trip


----------



## z34mann

awsome pics


----------



## MoNofletch

Haven't seen it and already want one!!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

mike shot a newark today and the more i shoot the legend t he more i like


----------



## pearson mike

We ran up to Bow and Barrel today, and shot. It's up on the lake, in Berlin Hieghts. They always put on a great shoot just before the season opens.


----------



## kw1

think im ready tune my broadheads today and head out sunday.


----------



## greimer

I hope to hear something soon about 2011 shooting staff...I hope to have another fun year supporting a great company


----------



## vegashunter55

I will be shooting the annual, Las Vegas Archers Silver Dollar Invitational. Sixty target over two days from 3-123 yards. If it is not windy I will have a chance to shoot my PB.
We could have over 125 shooters this year, as RV's have already started to arrive this morning. I hope that I will end up with a trophy as I have confidence with the Advantage
like never before.


----------



## vegashunter55

I will be shooting the annual, Las Vegas Archers Silver Dollar Invitational. Sixty target over two days from 3-123 yards. If it is not windy I will have a chance to shoot my PB.
We could have over 125 shooters this year, as RV's have already started to arrive this morning. I hope that I will end up with a trophy as I have confidence with the Advantage
like never before.


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck at the shoot. Slap some pictures up if you can.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Here is a good opportunity for us to share a good word about our experience with Ben Pearson Archery. I said it in the thread, but Pearson shooters represent themselves so well as shooters and as individuals here on AT. Very proud to be a part of it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1318431&p=1058848642#post1058848642


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Jeremy, Opener is this weekend. You just want me to shoot yours too?


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Weekend*

Iowa opens deer season next weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## vegashunter55

vegashunter55 said:


> I will be shooting the annual, Las Vegas Archers Silver Dollar Invitational. Sixty target over two days from 3-123 yards. If it is not windy I will have a chance to shoot my PB.
> We could have over 125 shooters this year, as RV's have already started to arrive this morning. I hope that I will end up with a trophy as I have confidence with the Advantage
> like never before.


We have 97 registered archers attending this year"s Silver Dollar. I am tied for second place in Adult Male BHFS. I hope to relax and finish strong. I don't know if I can catch the guy in first as I am ten points behind but I will give it a go. Weather couldn't be better, it was just almost 90F on the range. I will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## pearson mike

Best of luck VH55


----------



## Pride Hunter

Good Luck!


----------



## vegashunter55

I finished in 2nd Place BHFS. I couldn't catch that guy! I held off the guy I was tied with and gained a Silver Spot over his total, so it was a strong enough finish to win a belt buckle. In late Oct. I turn 55 so I move to Senior Division. Looking at their scores I should be very competitive in that division. I had a great time showing off my Advantage and answering questions and bragging about its design and shoot-ability. The Mothwing Orange is a perfect match to the shirt! I'll need help posting the photo once I get it.
Thanks Ben Pearson Archery for such a nice bow. 
I have two more outdoor events then I switch for the indoor season and prep. for the "Vegas World Archery Festival".


----------



## kw1

hey mike have you been out yet


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats on the Silver finish.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> hey mike have you been out yet


I saw 4 sat morning and 2 sunday morning. Haven't killed yet. How bout you?


----------



## kw1

only been out sunday morning and bumped one on my way out ill have about 4 weeks before the baby gets here i have the trim in the house to finish this week and i'm done with the remodel any news on when they will let us know if we made it back onto the staff


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

kw1 said:


> only been out sunday morning and bumped one on my way out ill have about 4 weeks before the baby gets here i have the trim in the house to finish this week and i'm done with the remodel any news on when they will let us know if we made it back onto the staff


If I remember right, Todd said that they were going to be accepting resumes for 6 weeks. I got my email on August 24 so I guess that means the beginning of October. I'm looking forward to 2011!


----------



## 537

kw1 said:


> any news on when they will let us know if we made it back onto the staff



Todd will be making Staff announcements around the first of November. He needs a few weeks to review the resumes


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> I saw 4 sat morning and 2 sunday morning. Haven't killed yet. How bout you?


Mike Go ahead and kill one for me while your out. Chris and I still have a few weeks before we can hunt


----------



## 537

vegashunter55 said:


> I finished in 2nd Place BHFS. I couldn't catch that guy! I held off the guy I was tied with and gained a Silver Spot over his total, so it was a strong enough finish to win a belt buckle. In late Oct. I turn 55 so I move to Senior Division. Looking at their scores I should be very competitive in that division. I had a great time showing off my Advantage and answering questions and bragging about its design and shoot-ability. The Mothwing Orange is a perfect match to the shirt! I'll need help posting the photo once I get it.
> Thanks Ben Pearson Archery for such a nice bow.
> I have two more outdoor events then I switch for the indoor season and prep. for the "Vegas World Archery Festival".


Great Shooting, Keep up the good work


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Mike Go ahead and kill one for me while your out. Chris and I still have a few weeks before we can hunt


Ok Jeremy, your big fat doe is hanging in the barn. Now, how do you want her cut up?


----------



## South Man

Jeremy, when will 2011 news be released?????


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Jeremy, you missed breakfast at my house. Doe steaks on the grill, couple of eggs, potatoes fried in bacon grease and butter, toast and coffee.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Man that looks good! Any seasoning on the steak? And the pic makes me think we need Pearson coffee mugs! :^)


----------



## vegashunter55

I shot an American 900 Round for the Senior Games in Nevada today. Perfect conditions for the first seven ends. 30+ winds came up and blew over 3 target butts. I finished with a Silver in the 55-59 male Compound/release division. Basically BHFS against Compound Unlimited. I didn't have an eight till the wind arrived, finished with a 854. Thank heaven I brought my hunting release to finish the shoot.


----------



## pearson mike

Pride Hunter said:


> Man that looks good! Any seasoning on the steak? And the pic makes me think we need Pearson coffee mugs! :^)


Just some season salt and pepper


----------



## kw1

jeremy do you need me to test one of the hunting bows out. i would be glad to give you feedback:wink:


----------



## MoNofletch

I need a new Pearson! I have had this Advantage for over a year!!! LOL!


----------



## Pride Hunter

MoNofletch said:


> I need a new Pearson! I have had this Advantage for over a year!!! LOL!


And you must Love it cause I think that's about the longest you have ever owned a bow-LOL.


----------



## MoNofletch

Yep! But the new ones are coming out!!! Yippy!


----------



## pearson mike

kw, you popped that kid out yet?


----------



## kw1

no about the start of rut the due date is nov. 9th is jeremy coming up to go hunting


----------



## Pride Hunter

Most signs pointing to a late rut this year.


----------



## kw1

well i saw a fork horn mounting a small doe the other night and the same night had 3 6 pointers come strolling by all together so i dont know what to think


----------



## vegashunter55

Tomorrow I shoot the LVA Club 900 Round Championships. Last Sunday I shot a 900 Round for the Senior Games and won Silver. If the wind doesn't blow I hope to finish in the 860's. Winning the Club Championship will be icing on the cake.


----------



## pearson mike

Best of luck VH55


----------



## asa_low12

pearson mike said:


> Hey Jeremy, you missed breakfast at my house. Doe steaks on the grill, couple of eggs, potatoes fried in bacon grease and butter, toast and coffee.


How do you cut the steaks out of the ham like that? I wanna make some deer steaks like that. I always cut it all up and fry everything.


----------



## asa_low12

Ok well I got a hunting story for you guys.

I set my climber up in a field where I've been seeing big boy and his shooter friend every evening. I got there about 2 oclock yesterday and didn't see anything for about 2 hours. Then I looked over and saw 2 coyotes. They hunted away from me and showed back up about 200 yards in the other field about an hour later. There was 3 this time. They kept hunting back and forth between fields and never came in closer than 75. Well one of them must've got in a yellowjacket nest or something because it started absolutely freaking out. When it did coyotes started coming in from everywhere. There was a total of 6 yotes I got to watch for about 2 n a half hours. One came running in full speed and I stopped him at 48 yards. He was looking straight on and I punched the trigger and missed. 

It's so frustarating to practice for hours and hours and hours, thousands of perfect shots, to blow it on a live animal like that. But that's only the half of it. The wind switched, coyotes ran off, and I was more than ready to get down and collect my nerves. I took one "step" down with the climber and saw deer and ANOTHER coyote. I pulled my bow/pack back up and glassed the deer. Does. It was almost dark and I really was ready to get down. I tied my stuff back up and started letting my bow down. My rope is about 8 years old and the stupid thing broke. My bow and pack fell about 10 or 12 feet HARD. My legend hit the bottom cam and arrow at the same time. It bounced about 10 feet and landed. I was really hot at this time and went ahead and climbed down. The yote was still there and I decided to try a stalk on it, knowing and not caring that it probably wouldn't work. Well I knoced an arrow and nock point is about an inch high. Cams are pointing crazy. So I just high tailed it to the house, and my cable had came out of the groove, but not off the post. I just put it back in the groove and it's good to go, still lined up even. 

10+ ft fall and the bow is totally fine. It's obviously pretty tuff. The rage I missed with hit a dirt road HARD, and is trashed. The back of the arrow is cracked in two places about an inch down. 

So I dropped my bow out of stand, missed a yote (which is at the top of my list of things to kill with a bow), and ruined a 14 dollar rage and 8 dollar arrow. But I got to be within 100 yards of coyotes for the better part of two hours--priceless. They were cuttin up big time. Gonna take the rifle and bow next time and try to kill at least two with one shot. I could've done it a hundred times if I woulda had a rifle yesterday.

When's them new bows gonna come out?


----------



## vegashunter55

*Club Championships!!*

Well, I did it! I won the Stan McGee 900 Round Championships. In BHFS I shot an 866, my PB and Champion to boot. A little breezy but nothing like the Senior Games. I have a great time. I think that I could mentally sharpen my game and maybe shoot six points higher, so next year I have another goal to go after.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Congrats!


----------



## kw1

asa_low12 said:


> Ok well I got a hunting story for you guys.
> 
> I set my climber up in a field where I've been seeing big boy and his shooter friend every evening. I got there about 2 oclock yesterday and didn't see anything for about 2 hours. Then I looked over and saw 2 coyotes. They hunted away from me and showed back up about 200 yards in the other field about an hour later. There was 3 this time. They kept hunting back and forth between fields and never came in closer than 75. Well one of them must've got in a yellowjacket nest or something because it started absolutely freaking out. When it did coyotes started coming in from everywhere. There was a total of 6 yotes I got to watch for about 2 n a half hours. One came running in full speed and I stopped him at 48 yards. He was looking straight on and I punched the trigger and missed.
> 
> It's so frustarating to practice for hours and hours and hours, thousands of perfect shots, to blow it on a live animal like that. But that's only the half of it. The wind switched, coyotes ran off, and I was more than ready to get down and collect my nerves. I took one "step" down with the climber and saw deer and ANOTHER coyote. I pulled my bow/pack back up and glassed the deer. Does. It was almost dark and I really was ready to get down. I tied my stuff back up and started letting my bow down. My rope is about 8 years old and the stupid thing broke. My bow and pack fell about 10 or 12 feet HARD. My legend hit the bottom cam and arrow at the same time. It bounced about 10 feet and landed. I was really hot at this time and went ahead and climbed down. The yote was still there and I decided to try a stalk on it, knowing and not caring that it probably wouldn't work. Well I knoced an arrow and nock point is about an inch high. Cams are pointing crazy. So I just high tailed it to the house, and my cable had came out of the groove, but not off the post. I just put it back in the groove and it's good to go, still lined up even.
> 
> 10+ ft fall and the bow is totally fine. It's obviously pretty tuff. The rage I missed with hit a dirt road HARD, and is trashed. The back of the arrow is cracked in two places about an inch down.
> 
> So I dropped my bow out of stand, missed a yote (which is at the top of my list of things to kill with a bow), and ruined a 14 dollar rage and 8 dollar arrow. But I got to be within 100 yards of coyotes for the better part of two hours--priceless. They were cuttin up big time. Gonna take the rifle and bow next time and try to kill at least two with one shot. I could've done it a hundred times if I woulda had a rifle yesterday.
> 
> When's them new bows gonna come out?


well thats stinks but get them all


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> Well, I did it! I won the Stan McGee 900 Round Championships. In BHFS I shot an 866, my PB and Champion to boot. A little breezy but nothing like the Senior Games. I have a great time. I think that I could mentally sharpen my game and maybe shoot six points higher, so next year I have another goal to go after.


congrats


----------



## pearson mike

vegashunter55 said:


> Well, I did it! I won the Stan McGee 900 Round Championships. In BHFS I shot an 866, my PB and Champion to boot. A little breezy but nothing like the Senior Games. I have a great time. I think that I could mentally sharpen my game and maybe shoot six points higher, so next year I have another goal to go after.


Congrats, that really great.


----------



## pearson mike

asa_low12 said:


> How do you cut the steaks out of the ham like that? I wanna make some deer steaks like that. I always cut it all up and fry everything.


I seperate all the muscle groups first, Then cut the steaks perpendicular to the grain of the meat. There's only two of the muscles in each rear quarter that I cut into steaks, the rest get ground.


----------



## kw1

well mike what is the count so far im at 0 should have had my buck the other night but he was more interested in the 3 six points than eating so and should have had a doe yesterday but it was to hot and i wasnt going to do it


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> well mike what is the count so far im at 0 should have had my buck the other night but he was more interested in the 3 six points than eating so and should have had a doe yesterday but it was to hot and i wasnt going to do it


I'm still at one. Been working on getting this winery going, and only been out a couple times. 

What do you do with your deer after you shoot it? I've got everything here to take care of it, if you need somewhere to take it.


----------



## z34mann

congrats


----------



## kw1

I either bone it out and take it to the butcher of take it to my buddy he has a place called quick cuts and all he does is deer but thanks anyway


----------



## pearson mike

Just thought that I'd throw that out there. We always have a great time cutting, the grill is going, and of course there might be some adult beverages consumed also.


----------



## kw1

thats the way it is down home during gun week i get to hang out with family its a good time next time your cutting let me know i might try and swing by


----------



## jwcatto

Lil bow porn :shade:


----------



## pearson mike

Very nice, congrats


----------



## bersh

Good job. I'm hoping to post some porn myself here pretty quick.


----------



## kw1

come on mike get some pics up


----------



## pearson mike

I'm working today, and then going back in for awhile tonight, so I'm off on friday. Going to get out some over the three day weekend. 
I'll call ya if something is going to be hanging in the barn. 

I think your the one that needs to be out there, cause you ain't getting no hunting in after the little one shows up.


----------



## 537

I love to see those pictures. Our season opens tomorrow and I can't wait. The acorns are dropping and the deer are lovin it


----------



## pearson mike

This isn't a very good picture, but when it's dark, your by yourself, your in a hurry, and have to work in the morning.


----------



## kw1

nice and what is a mahindra doing there it should be green. im going to hit it hard this weekend


----------



## kw1

do you still have my number


----------



## kw1

hey jeremy any sneek peeks at the new bow


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> do you still have my number


Yep, I've still got it. 

I know trucks are red, and tractors are green. My truck is grey, and my tractor is red.

Good luck this weekend. If you wack one and need to bring it over, your more than welcome.


----------



## traditional1970

when are the new bows going to be releashed????????


----------



## kw1

traditional1970 said:


> when are the new bows going to be releashed????????


it shouldnt be to much longer


----------



## pearson mike

Kris, did you get out this weekend, do any good?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Kris, did you get out this weekend, do any good?


well yes and no i stuck a nice 8 point yesterday but i dropped my arm i think hit him low just a flesh wound he is still running around the neighbor saw him this morning


----------



## pearson mike

Man, that stinks are you going to have anymore time to hunt? I know your time is getting short.


----------



## kw1

I know u figure about 4 More good days then maybe I can get out a little but the week she is born but I don't know if moma will let that happen


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> This isn't a very good picture, but when it's dark, your by yourself, your in a hurry, and have to work in the morning.


Mike , she looks bigger than mine , maybe they just don't grow'em that big in south Alabama


----------



## Juskikn1

Hi everyone I just bought a z34 to replace by Pride and have a few questions. Here is a link to my post in the tuning section. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1337794
I figured this would be the best place to get the attention of all the pearson guys with experience with this bow!


----------



## pearson mike

Did someone take the string stop off? If it's there, is it adjusted out so it just has pressure on the string?


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Mike , she looks bigger than mine , maybe they just don't grow'em that big in south Alabama


I didn't see yours, but the doe I shot down at Tom's place, would fit inside of this one. Lol


----------



## 537

Mine probably would have too. I shot her Sunday afternoon and she was about 90lbs, a healthy doe for us


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Mine probably would have too. I shot her Sunday afternoon and she was about 90lbs, a healthy doe for us


You guys going to get up this year?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> You guys going to get up this year?


and are you going to bring one of the new bows with you.


----------



## Juskikn1

pearson mike said:


> Did someone take the string stop off? If it's there, is it adjusted out so it just has pressure on the string?


The string stop is still on the bow, and is adjusting to where it is pushing the sting out a bit. After shooting the bow this evening I am beginning to think the sound is coming from my qad hunter rest. It is not making contact with the riser or fletching. I did get a PM from Jeremy and will give him a call tomorrow. Is the ata being off 1/4" a big deal?


----------



## kw1

Juskikn1 said:


> The string stop is still on the bow, and is adjusting to where it is pushing the sting out a bit. After shooting the bow this evening I am beginning to think the sound is coming from my qad hunter rest. It is not making contact with the riser or fletching. I did get a PM from Jeremy and will give him a call tomorrow. Is the ata being off 1/4" a big deal?


hasnt on mine


----------



## pearson mike

Juskikn1 said:


> The string stop is still on the bow, and is adjusting to where it is pushing the sting out a bit. After shooting the bow this evening I am beginning to think the sound is coming from my qad hunter rest. It is not making contact with the riser or fletching. I did get a PM from Jeremy and will give him a call tomorrow. Is the ata being off 1/4" a big deal?


I don't think the different ata would be the issue. Give Jeremy a call, he's the man.


----------



## 537

Chris and I both would like to come up but time has become a very valuable commodity so I am not sure we will make it.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Signed up for the Iowa Pro-Am last night. Any other Pearson shooters planning on going?


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Chris and I both would like to come up but time has become a very valuable commodity so I am not sure we will make it.


Maybe look at sometime around the ATA show. I know it's a little cold for you southern boys, but the deer are still here.


----------



## DoubleRR

*More Pearson (Legend) Bow Porn....*

Shot this buck tonight in Meriwether county Georgia...on our bow only lease....looks like he could make 130" P&Y......my Pearson Legend and Slicktrick broadhead worked for me tonight!!!!...I was by myself and will get better pictures after I get the cape and antlers to the taxidermist this coming Saturday.


----------



## pearson mike

Very nice. Congrats. I'd be proud of that deer.


----------



## peter rogers

Pride Hunter said:


> Signed up for the Iowa Pro-Am last night. Any other Pearson shooters planning on going?


I sure would like make it. I will see what i can do. I have a few spot shooter friends,maybe we can split the cost


----------



## 537

DoubleRR said:


> Shot this buck tonight in Meriwether county Georgia...on our bow only lease....looks like he could make 130" P&Y......my Pearson Legend and Slicktrick broadhead worked for me tonight!!!!...I was by myself and will get better pictures after I get the cape and antlers to the taxidermist this coming Saturday.


nice buck, thanks for posting a picture


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

DoubleRR said:


> Shot this buck tonight in Meriwether county Georgia...on our bow only lease....looks like he could make 130" P&Y......my Pearson Legend and Slicktrick broadhead worked for me tonight!!!!...I was by myself and will get better pictures after I get the cape and antlers to the taxidermist this coming Saturday.


 Thats a great deer! Congrats. Looking forward to seeing some more of your pics.


----------



## pabowman

Pearson shooters... Any interest in these? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1331129


----------



## greimer

DoubleRR said:


> Shot this buck tonight in Meriwether county Georgia...on our bow only lease....looks like he could make 130" P&Y......my Pearson Legend and Slicktrick broadhead worked for me tonight!!!!...I was by myself and will get better pictures after I get the cape and antlers to the taxidermist this coming Saturday.


Not bad for an old guy


----------



## DoubleRR

Watch out now!...... I will complain to your mother.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kody10

great buck!


----------



## DoubleRR

Thank You!....we put a tape on him today and he roughly scored in the high 140's/150...and should net around 140"....


----------



## pearson mike

Kris, we were up at the big pond all weekend pulling the boat. Did you get out, do any good?


----------



## kw1

well i saw 4 at about 150 yards and i dont have a pin for that 20 squirrels and three ***** had i moved my stand to the other spot i was looking at would have had a nice doe down they took the corn off here at the house and the deer have changed up there game plan


----------



## pearson mike

Dude, your shooting a Pearson. They shoot flat out to 175 yards. lol
You'd better get things done, your time is running out.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## z34mann

please keep the white family in your prayers, as todd lost his father this past week.


----------



## Pride Hunter

I will pray for his family. Losses are tough to handle.


----------



## cd3d

Prayers sent for you and your family Todd.......


----------



## dabishop_57

Sorry to hear this Mr. Todd we're thinking of you and the family


----------



## pearson mike

Todd, if there's anything I can do, just give me a call.


----------



## elkhunter

Hi Todd --- Very sorry to hear about your loss --- our sympathy goes out to you, and your family


----------



## Pride Hunter

No page 2 4 u


----------



## 537

The Advantage has been great but a few people asked for more thumb area around the grip


----------



## Pride Hunter

Nice


----------



## 537

more pictures coming soon


----------



## kody10

thank you!!!


----------



## kw1

sweet


----------



## z34mann

just what the doc ordered


----------



## asa_low12

What's the difference? More thumb area above your thumb or what? I'm not saying that grip can't be improved, but I hope it stays basically the same, I love it.


----------



## MoNofletch

Looking good


----------



## bp6469

Just by reading these posts makes me want to try a Pearson product!!! I am excited for Jeremy and pumped by you AT friends and know no one! I feel some good vibes! Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## 442fps

the great white has arrived today :RockOn::hello2:

Thanks Jeremy , and sorry , but this bow looks too pretty , must show it here :77:


----------



## 537

442fps said:


> the great white has arrived today :RockOn::hello2:
> 
> Thanks Jeremy , and sorry , but this bow looks too pretty , must show it here :77:


I like it too, Thanks for suggesting it. I am sure we will be seeing more of them in the near future


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> What's the difference? More thumb area above your thumb or what? I'm not saying that grip can't be improved, but I hope it stays basically the same, I love it.


no changes to the grip itself but more thumb area which was asked about by several men with larger hands


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> no changes to the grip itself but more thumb area which was asked about by several men with larger hands


Ok gotcha. I'm thinking about getting my advantage powder coated with a military type green or tan--whatever would match a color in the camo limbs the best. I think that would look pretty cool. I like the white too.

With the R2B2 cams you would have to have new strings to switch cams correct?


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> Ok gotcha. I'm thinking about getting my advantage powder coated with a military type green or tan--whatever would match a color in the camo limbs the best. I think that would look pretty cool. I like the white too.
> 
> With the R2B2 cams you would have to have new strings to switch cams correct?



The R2B2 Cam numbers 1-7 use the same string lengths


----------



## z34mann

that white is awsome, does it have the new thumb room riser? lol


----------



## kw1

bp6469 said:


> Just by reading these posts makes me want to try a Pearson product!!! I am excited for Jeremy and pumped by you AT friends and know no one! I feel some good vibes! Good luck in your endeavors!


you wont regret it


----------



## pearson mike

The Pearson and Innerloc put another big fat doe on the ground this evening.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> The Pearson and Innerloc put another big fat doe on the ground this evening.


you are just a machine i saw the buck i grazed tonight


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> you are just a machine i saw the buck i grazed tonight


You'd better hurry up, time is getting short...
A buddy of mine killed a doe tonight also, we're going to cut them up friday evening if you want to stop by.
We'll probably have an adult beverage also.


----------



## kw1

ill have to see where i finish out how far is radnor from you


----------



## pearson mike

I'm 10 minutes west of Richwood, so it looks like less than 1/2 hour


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> ill have to see where i finish out how far is radnor from you


I sent you a pm


----------



## kw1

didnt get home till 8 and had to be back in at 530 sorry i didnt make it


----------



## kw1

any pics of the new bow yet you had to show the new grip on the advantage i know you have some of the new one come jeremy it is time


----------



## asa_low12

Put the legend and rages to work this afternoon. Shot my first coyote at 35 yards at 3 o'clock. I had been in stand about 2 mins and didn't have anything ready to go yet. Had to shoot out of a little hole in the edge of the window cause I didn't have it up yet. Then at 4:50 I had a little 8 come in that I would've shot yesterday but he bolted after does right when I was fixing to draw. He check a scrape today in the edge of the food plot and I busted him there. I hit him far back and high though and i'm giving him through the night. Got a buddy and future pearson owner coming over at 7 to go look for him. I got a thread started about where I hit him.


----------



## asa_low12

Makes me sick.


----------



## kw1

asa_low12 said:


> Makes me sick.


how long was he out there wow that stinks


----------



## asa_low12

I shot him at 4:50 and stayed up there til dark. Got back the next morning at 7:30 and he was like this.


----------



## kw1

you have a lot yotes then


----------



## asa_low12

I saw 6 at the same time 3 weeks ago about 700 yards from where I shot this deer.


----------



## pearson mike

That really does stink, at least you took one of those sob's out also.


----------



## asa_low12

So when do we get to see new bows? Mathews put out their ugliest waffle risers to date today.


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> So when do we get to see new bows? Mathews put out their ugliest waffle risers to date today.


We are working hard to get things ready , all I have to say is, it will be worth the wait


----------



## kw1

537 said:


> We are working hard to get things ready , all I have to say is, it will be worth the wait


hey its nov 1 when do we here about staff shooters or did i miss the boat


----------



## kw1

hey mike got one its a little one but its meat


----------



## z34mann

so ready to see the new stuff, and find out if i made the team 1 more year. no chance the new stuff tops last years bows IS THERE??? lol


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> hey mike got one its a little one but its meat


Nice, way to go. You want to bring it over and cut it up?


----------



## 537

kw1 said:


> any pics of the new bow yet you had to show the new grip on the advantage i know you have some of the new one come jeremy it is time


close but not quite ready to release the pictures just yet


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> We are working hard to get things ready , all I have to say is, it will be worth the wait


I'll take your word for it. You sound excited so I am too.


----------



## kw1

Already in the freezer


----------



## asa_low12

Any hints on if there's any new colors other than the white(which is awesome by the way)?


----------



## bowhunter153246

Hey Jeremy, any word on when 2011 Shooter Staff will be announced?


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Already in the freezer


Very good, congrats again. Now you'd better get out and kill a buck


----------



## Jeremy Davis

info lets see the 2011 bows
JD


----------



## elkhunter

I think there will be a short delay in staff announcement, as Todds' father passed away recently, and I would be willing to bet he has had a lot of family matters to take care of.


----------



## z34mann

todd has had a rough last month or so, hope every1 keeps him and his family in thier prayers


----------



## 537

bowhunter153246 said:


> Hey Jeremy, any word on when 2011 Shooter Staff will be announced?


Thanks for being patient, Todd and I are working on it now and should have it all finalized by the end of next week.


----------



## peter rogers

Jeremy, thanks for the update


----------



## bowhunter153246

Oh, I was not aware of Todd's loss. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pride Hunter

We should come up with a name for the new bow that will honor our lost loved ones.


----------



## z34mann

i like that idea brian


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Very good, congrats again. Now you'd better get out and kill a buck


there was a 192 3/8 in ruff score taken about a 1/2 mile from the house today so maybe his little brother show up my way sunday


----------



## z34mann

thats a heck of a deer


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> there was a 192 3/8 in ruff score taken about a 1/2 mile from the house today so maybe his little brother show up my way sunday


Little brother....Go out and shoot that boys Daddy


----------



## kw1

I know where there are 3 200 in. Dee are but can't get to them


----------



## 537

Pride Hunter said:


> We should come up with a name for the new bow that will honor our lost loved ones.


Lets hear some suggestions


----------



## z34mann

faith the forgiven the fallen strength rememberance just some early thoughts hope my shooting is better then my spelling lol


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Legacy


----------



## kw1

Pride Hunter said:


> We should come up with a name for the new bow that will honor our lost loved ones.


 not much for a name but (LLO)


----------



## kw1

i like some of z34's idea's -forgiven-


----------



## StrictBaptist

Name a bow to remember a lost ones?

Divine
Lost One
R.I.P
Legend
Honor
Faithful


----------



## StrictBaptist

Salvation


----------



## z34mann

i do like legacy, but i think the1s with a hint of religon fits this company as well


----------



## Pride Hunter

StrictBaptist said:


> Salvation


I like that. I will do some thinking and see what I can come up with. Maybe Savior.


----------



## elkhunter

Peace

Eternity

Renown


----------



## traditional1970

Kindred

hombre


----------



## kody10

i like salvation and savior


----------



## asa_low12

I like faith and eternity


----------



## MoNofletch

Why not just re tag an old powerhouse again... Spoiler Pro/Stealth II/ or The Mono Bow? :shade:


----------



## Pride Hunter

Trinity


----------



## z34mann

man savior and eternity is great too. we are so good. can you make a model that uses them all ok my fav are savior,forgiven and legacy. keep them coming guys. how great is this company, that they even consider what we say. i love pearson


----------



## Pride Hunter

Serenity is a good one also.


----------



## DLJ

Hmm love the idea of...

The Pearson Faith


----------



## MoNofletch

Victory..
Sting..
Enrage..
Savage..
Vicious..
Scourge..
Curse..
Praise..
What about *White Horse*? That was the first rider of the 4 horsemen of the Apocalypse. He carried a bow if I remember correctly and some say he was suppose to be Christ.


----------



## MoNofletch

But that was a LONG time ago for me to remember all the details!! LOL!


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> I know where there are 3 200 in. Dee are but can't get to them


Let me know if you do any good this weekend.


----------



## elkhunter

How about "Bliss" = spiritual joy


----------



## asa_low12

I missed a huge 10 point last night. I say "huge". He was probably 125 and that's HUGE to me. 5 minutes after I missed this one came in. Big ten jumped the string on me and I barely shot over over him.

22 yards, steep angle, destroyed one lung. Ran out of rages after the miss and had to use a borrowed grim reaper. Only got 3 7/8" penetration. Didn't even go all the way through the lung, pretty sure broadhead didn't open. Deer died in sight regardless though. Made it 80 yards.


----------



## pearson mike

Way to go, congrats


----------



## peter rogers

here is one more Pearson Buck


----------



## asa_low12

Wow. Nice buck


----------



## asa_low12

Got any more pics?


----------



## kw1

well had a nice buck come in at dark last night couldn't see to get a shot off


----------



## pearson mike

Nice deer, congrats


----------



## 537

peter rogers said:


> here is one more Pearson Buck


Pete, did you shoot this deer


----------



## peter rogers

My buddy Ryan shot this one from my tree


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## 537

Great Deer , Killed by Pro Staffer Roberto Flores


----------



## kody10

where was that killed at mr jeremy? it sure dont look like south alabama


----------



## kw1

a lot of nice deer being taken this fall good job guys. well have to be at the hospital at 5 am to have our baby girl will get some pictures up as soon as i can.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## beardown

Congrats to Reberto several of my friends on this hunt hope they are having a great time. I am very close to getting the Ben Pearson 2011 Pro Staff List out, sorry so late life was really hard in Oct. Lost my Grandmother on the 3rd and my dad on the 21st Thank each of you for your prayers. I thank the Lord for the hope he gives us , don't know how we would deal with such a loss without it. Todd


----------



## peter rogers

Todd, Thanks for the update and I am sorry to hear about your Grandmother and Dad. Peter


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Great Deer , Killed by Pro Staffer Roberto Flores


Great deer, congrats.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> a lot of nice deer being taken this fall good job guys. well have to be at the hospital at 5 am to have our baby girl will get some pictures up as soon as i can.:teeth::teeth:


Hope everything comes out Ok. If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## kw1

Well we were to be to the hospital at 5 to be induced but her water broke at 315am so we started a little early no real progress of yet but getting there


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Well we were to be to the hospital at 5 to be induced but her water broke at 315am so we started a little early no real progress of yet but getting there


Give me a call, when your a daddy. I'm heading back into work.


----------



## DoubleRR

Congrat's Roberto nice buck....were you able to score it?..............just a footnote, we got to put a tape on my Pearson Legend buck and he scored 151 7/8"


----------



## asa_low12

Hey Jeremy,

I saw that pic of from '03 that got put on facebook. It just made me wonder what your story is? How'd you get to be where you are at Pearson today?


----------



## team_TRX

*My 2010 Iowa Buck*

I shot him Sunday night with my Ben Pearson Legend, Victory VForce arrow tipped with 100gr. Slick Trick broadhead. Enjoy!!!


----------



## pearson mike

Very nice buck, congrats


----------



## peter rogers

Congrats team TRX on that great Buck


----------



## kw1

well her she is Leah Lorena Weiser born at 1230 am 11-11-10 7lb 5oz 19 3/4 in long. and jeremy can we do one of the cadets up in pink  .


----------



## 537

kw1 said:


> well her she is Leah Lorena Weiser born at 1230 am 11-11-10 7lb 5oz 19 3/4 in long. and jeremy can we do one of the cadets up in pink  .


Congratulations, We have pink in stock. My son was born Dec. 13 2001 and got a bow for Christmas that same year so it is never too early to get them started.


----------



## auarcher

Kody,
Killed in SE Kansas on Monday afternoon. He scored 148 5/8, and weighed 250 lbs, pretty strong 8 point, it is my best buck so far.

Thanks for posting the pic, Jeremy. We will be back in Brewton on Sunday.


----------



## peter rogers

Kris, Congrats now we have to talk Jeremy into making a short draw Advantage in pink


----------



## kw1

i will see if the wife will let me do that. Peter that sounds good to me on the short draw pink.


----------



## kw1

any news on the new bow specs or pics ?


----------



## kw1

and todd in all my excitement ment to say sorry for your losses its hard to have 2 so close.


----------



## z34mann

congrats kw1 she is beautiful


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats on the new addition Kris. Hope everybody is doing Ok. If you need anything, give me a call.

And yes, Garrett had his first bow before he was born. Shooting it at 2 yo. He stepped up to a Pathfinder at 4 yo


----------



## kw1

thanks everyone everyone is well and tired and cant wait to go home.


----------



## pearson mike

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
I hunted over your way today. Saw a bunch of deer, passed on a buck and some does.
Hunted between Mt. Ver. and Apple valley


----------



## MoNofletch

Any new news?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> I hunted over your way today. Saw a bunch of deer, passed on a buck and some does.
> Hunted between Mt. Ver. and Apple valley


thats a good area one or two of those bigs boys i know of is out that way. you should have given me a call you could have had a photo op with Leah


----------



## pearson mike

I killed a small 8 this morning, and I'm going to drop it off at a my buddies to do an euro mount next weekend, in Uttica. I'll give you a call.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> I killed a small 8 this morning, and I'm going to drop it off at a my buddies to do an euro mount next weekend, in Uttica. I'll give you a call.


wouldnt be larry reil would it


----------



## pearson mike

Nope, his name is Mike also. Shoots a 31" draw Z34 at 75 lbs. 358fps, and 101 ft lbs KE. He used to be a big Rage fan, but they won't stay closed going that fast.


----------



## kw1

got ya when do you think your going to get over this way


----------



## pearson mike

It depends on how youth season goes Sat. morning, but I'm shooting for around lunch time.
My buddies are still hunting, so I'll try and catch them for lunch. Then I can get Garrett back to the woods in the afternoon, if needed.


----------



## bowhunter153246

Hey, I was just wondering. How will the shooter staff be announced? Will it be on here, email, pearson website??? Thanks.


----------



## z34mann

prob email, letter, and possibly on here and pearson site


----------



## jwcatto

Does anyone have another contact for Todd White. I think my company email is blocking him and I need to get ahold of him. Nothing too important so its not an emergency or anything. 

Thanks fellas,
Catto


----------



## iowagiants90

where do i find modules for the Z-cams? i have a kid thats growing like a weed and needs a draw lenght adjustment


----------



## z34mann

id call pearson and get another way to contact him


jwcatto said:


> Does anyone have another contact for Todd White. I think my company email is blocking him and I need to get ahold of him. Nothing too important so its not an emergency or anything.
> 
> Thanks fellas,
> Catto


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

iowagiants90 said:


> where do i find modules for the Z-cams? i have a kid thats growing like a weed and needs a draw lenght adjustment


I've got the majority of them in stock. Which one are you looking for?


----------



## kw1

well let me know mike i need to make up a couple of rounds for my spot league at broken arrow so might catch up with you


----------



## pearson mike

I'll give you a call when we're heading that way.


----------



## 537

Ben Pearson Archery is looking for success pictures ( Hunting or Tournament) that include your Ben Pearson Bows. to be possibly included in the new catalog or website. If you have any please email them to us at [email protected]


----------



## kw1

so how about some pics of the new bow:teeth:


----------



## 537

kw1 said:


> so how about some pics of the new bow:teeth:


We are really close just trying to finalize a couple of things


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

Go to pearson facebook!~! New bow video up!


----------



## 537

The new Bow is called the Stealth 2 , check out the sneek peek video on our Facebook page


----------



## kw1

that is sweet can you go ahead and send mine now


----------



## kw1

it looks like a split limb and a roller guard nice looking riser


----------



## traditional1970

I like it. Wish it was 33 ata though. Hope they finally get some holes for a 2 piece quiver.


----------



## TN- archerychic

New bow looks sweet.... what draw lengths will be available?? Hopefully something for us short armed folks:wink:


----------



## TOOL

Do we specs? Or will they be released at the ATA? Looks great. The Stealth was one of my favourite bows of all time.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

TOOL said:


> Do we specs? Or will they be released at the ATA? Looks great. The Stealth was one of my favourite bows of all time.


I think he posted them on Facebook but it is roughly 32" Axle to axle, 6.25" brace, around 340fps, with split limbs, and I believe a rotating module on the cam. No world on available draw length I don't think.


----------



## asa_low12

I'm going to call home run on this bow for sure. Fast bows that look fast seem to sell very good. I can't wait to have one. When can we order??


----------



## z34mann

nice looking bow


----------



## Pride Hunter

Nice. Can we get the new Mossy Oak Break up Infinity camo this year. It looks sweet!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

537 said:


> The new Bow is called the Stealth 2 , check out the sneek peek video on our Facebook page


Nice looking bow Jeremy, doesn't have any movement on the shot, great job!


----------



## hollywood88

i gotta just wait on a pick, the internet on my phone wont let me see the pic. i am exited to be on the pearson shooting staff. now i just gotta sell my old bow so i can get a new one. right now i am borrowing my dads backup advantage. hopefully they offer a bow this year for the shorter draw people, my wife is wanting to upgrade to a pearson lol.


----------



## TN- archerychic

hollywood88 said:


> i gotta just wait on a pick, the internet on my phone wont let me see the pic. i am exited to be on the pearson shooting staff. now i just gotta sell my old bow so i can get a new one. right now i am borrowing my dads backup advantage. hopefully they offer a bow this year for the shorter draw people, my wife is wanting to upgrade to a pearson lol.


Your wife should try the Legend. I have a 25" draw length and absolutely love mine!!


----------



## vegashunter55

The bow looks great, I don't see movement at the shot. Can't wait to hear on the Pro Staff selection for 2011. I was thinking about a Legend for hunting and 3-D but now I'll wait for this new one. Make mine 29 and 60# please.


----------



## vegashunter55

537 said:


> Ben Pearson Archery is looking for success pictures ( Hunting or Tournament) that include your Ben Pearson Bows. to be possibly included in the new catalog or website. If you have any please email them to us at [email protected]


Jeremy, 
I sent you mine from my 2nd Place finish at this years Silver Dollar Shoot. Keep up the fine work.


----------



## asa_low12

A mossy oak riser with matte black limbs a small pearson logo on each limb would be sweet on the new bow.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

What type of limb pockets are on the new bow? Looks like i'm going to like the grip a lot.


----------



## hollywood88

finally got to see the video of the new stealth. that is one sweet looking bow and cant wait to shoot one


----------



## 442fps

Not the bow i was hoping for , but it looks nice and solid ....

Can we have some more info about available colours , draw weights , draw lenghts ?


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Hey guys the bow looks great. You must remember your left handed followers too.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Hey guys the bow looks great. You must remember your left handed followers too.


Why do you shoot of the wrong hand


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> Hey guys the bow looks great. You must remember your left handed followers too.


We would never forget you Mike


----------



## kw1

when do the first run on the stealth 2 start going out


----------



## 537

kw1 said:


> when do the first run on the stealth 2 start going out


We should have these ready to ship in mid to late January


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Why do you shoot of the wrong hand


Trust me, it's not because I want to. 

Shot right handed for 15 years.


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> We would never forget you Mike


You guys are alright, thanks


----------



## tiner64

537 said:


> We should have these ready to ship in mid to late January


that Stealth2 does look really sweet...

Jeremy... when can we see more "detailed" pics of this new shooter ???


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## hollywood88

cant wait to see the stealth 2 in person


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

kw, I never made it to my buddies last weekend. I'm going to try again this weekend. 
The boy and I worked harder than I thought to kill a deer youth season.


----------



## asa_low12

Thanks guys for the chance to be with Pearson staff again this year. Really do appreciate it.


----------



## pearson mike

Happy Thanksgiving. Everyone have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## 537

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> kw, I never made it to my buddies last weekend. I'm going to try again this weekend.
> The boy and I worked harder than I thought to kill a deer youth season.


Mike , I am still trying to get my boy on a deer. we are going out again this weekend to get after them again


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Mike , I am still trying to get my boy on a deer. we are going out again this weekend to get after them again


It took till the last 15 minutes of youth season, but he got it done.
It's a muzzleloader kill, but next year, it'll be with the Pathfinder.
We just couldn't get him to the Ohio 40lb min. draw wt this year.

I wish you guys the best of luck, when you get back out.


----------



## kw1

good job mike and i want to say thank you to Ben Pearson archery for the chance to represent them again for 2011. and happy turkey day to all.


----------



## DoubleRR

I would like to wish the entire Ben Pearson Archery family (and their families) a VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!....


----------



## MoNofletch

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!*
From Mono's family :wink: :turkey:


----------



## vegashunter55

Thanks to Ben Pearson Archery for again letting me serve as a Pro-Staff Shooter. I hope that 2011 will bring me more First than Second
place finishes. I now will shoot BHFS Senior Male Division so it looks good. Besides the Senior discount at the restaurants my archery competition won't be as strong as the young guys. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## z34mann

thanks for having me for year #4


----------



## z34mann

pearson mike congrats to your youngin on a fine deer


----------



## Texas Shooter

Thanks To Ben Pearson for another great year. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## beardown

The one's that put in for Ben Pearson Pro Staff should have there emails offers or decline both should have recieved an email if you sent a resume. Please let me know if you didn't get a reply at [email protected].


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## traditional1970

Jeremy,
I emailed you. no response.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

z34mann said:


> pearson mike congrats to your youngin on a fine deer


Thanks, he was very excited


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson*

Thanks for haveing me for year #5. It's an honor!


----------



## asa_low12

traditional1970 said:


> Jeremy,
> I emailed you. no response.



Pretty sure he's been at a deer camp for a few days.


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## DoubleRR

any idea(s) yet as to the color and/or camo options for the Stealth II


----------



## Pride Hunter

Please let it be the new Mossy Oak Infinity.


----------



## asa_low12

MOssy oak/black, Black/mossy oak, all black, all mossy/oak, bright anodized colors (such as hoyt)


----------



## DoubleRR

Since I live in "Realtree Country"..... Max-1 camo limbs and a black riser might be a nice combination...or maybe all Max-1


----------



## asa_low12

DoubleRR said:


> Since I live in "Realtree Country"..... Max-1 camo limbs and a black riser might be a nice combination...or maybe all Max-1


I think Realtree is a better camo, but for some reason I always go with Mossy Oak. I think Infinity has them headed in the right direction though--more open and less black. Not sure how much it really matters the way I hunt though.


----------



## jwcatto

Most important question for me : Will the stealth 2 go out to a 31" DL????


PLEASE SAY YES!!!!!!

That bow is just plain ol' sexy


----------



## kw1

whats the draw like on the stealth 2 is it close to the legend


----------



## MoNofletch

Skyline looks good on bows! The old Skyline Newberry's were awesome looking bows!


----------



## jwcatto

Dern traffic around here is at a snails pace. POST MORE PICS of that sexy bugger


----------



## tiner64

jwcatto;1059413670 said:


> POST MORE PICS of that sexy bugger


Jeremy : dang it man - please take just a lil' break from shooting that sweet new machine & get us sum PICS... LOL

thanks


----------



## DoubleRR

anybody seen what the 2011 shooters shirts look like?


----------



## asa_low12

DoubleRR said:


> anybody seen what the 2011 shooters shirts look like?


not me


----------



## jwcatto

To quote the Black Eyed Peas, " Lets get it started!"

Man I am pumped for the upcoming 3d season but I am needing a fix like Heroin addict 

Bueller
Bueller
Anyone


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

jwcatto said:


> To quote the Black Eyed Peas, " Lets get it started!"
> 
> Man I am pumped for the upcoming 3d season but I am needing a fix like Heroin addict
> 
> Bueller
> Bueller
> Anyone


You are the second person I've heard quote the Black Eyed Peas today! Too funny.

I'm pretty excited. Starting January 9, our 3d season gets rolling down here in South Florida. Lots of ASA qualifiers, state championships, Pro/Ams, etc. from that point on. What class are you shooting this year Justin?


----------



## peter rogers

I feel your pain, With all the fun I had shooting ASA last year i cain't wait to shoot some more. I went to an indoor brush shoot and shot 56 up but it just not the same


jwcatto said:


> To quote the Black Eyed Peas, " Lets get it started!"
> 
> Man I am pumped for the upcoming 3d season but I am needing a fix like Heroin addict
> 
> Bueller
> Bueller
> Anyone


----------



## jwcatto

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!

Pics??


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Jeremy

We start our indoor spot league in a week, do you need me to put the smack on old Bryce with a new Stealth.
You've got my address.


----------



## kw1

Where do you shoot mike and are we talking about old bryce thats walks with a bit of a limp


----------



## pearson mike

A1 archery in Hilliard, and yep that would be him.


----------



## kw1

Does old Jackie Wallace let any of you guys win


----------



## pearson mike

Nope, but a man has to try.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Any new bow pics?


----------



## MoNofletch

I am waiting...... I have the okey - dokey from Momma to order one!!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Kris, we start shooting on the 15th in Hilliard if you can get out


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## 537

Hey Pete,
Less than 2 months until ASA Gainesville, Are you going?


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Hey Kris, we start shooting on the 15th in Hilliard if you can get out


 well i would but its tough to get out thru the week work until 630 or7 tuesday thru saturday see if i cant make it down


----------



## MoNofletch

Happy Holidays to everyone making my new Stealth II!!!


----------



## peter rogers

537 said:


> Hey Pete,
> Less than 2 months until ASA Gainesville, Are you going?


 Jeremy,
look forward to seeing you guys, I had a great time last year. What class are you shooting this year?


----------



## kw1

MoNofletch said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone making my new Stealth II!!!


There's no sucking up now you will just have to wait your turn


----------



## 537

I am going to stay in K45, I am having too much fun to change, until they make me. How about you?


----------



## South Man

Any news on the new 2011 bows???? It's almost Christmas.....


----------



## z34mann

they have a sneak peek on their facebook page


----------



## peter rogers

537 said:


> I am going to stay in K45, I am having too much fun to change, until they make me. How about you?


Staying in K45, like you i had such a good time last year and shot with some of the best guys in the sport. Im glad you are staying in this class maybe this year one of can win SOY.


----------



## asa_low12

peter rogers said:


> Staying in K45, like you i had such a good time last year and shot with some of the best guys in the sport. Im glad you are staying in this class maybe this year one of can win SOY.


I'm gonna stay in k45 this year too.  I love it.


----------



## peter rogers

Jeremy are you going to be at the ATA show?


----------



## beardown

Pete, quess I'll shoot it with you guys too. Did you get my email.


----------



## peter rogers

asa_low12 said:


> I'm gonna stay in k45 this year too. I love it.


Great I look forward to meeting you and maybe getting to shoot with you.


----------



## pearson mike

Hey Kris, you still getting out?


----------



## kw1

not hunting switching gears for spot and indoor 3-d


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

hey mike i guess they are going to start some vegas rounds monday nights at ricks about 630 pm


----------



## kw1

its a weekly buy in deal


----------



## bigbassbuck

kw1,you know if mike patterson is gonna shoot in it? I haven't talked to him in a while


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> hey mike i guess they are going to start some vegas rounds monday nights at ricks about 630 pm


I'll see what's going on. I know that I couldn't make every monday. If I could get home in time to get back over there.
We'll have to get Bigbassbuck to get him an Advantage and start shooting. I think his Z34 would knock the back stop over.


----------



## kw1

i would say he will heath and the rest should be shooting


----------



## asa_low12

peter rogers said:


> Great I look forward to meeting you and maybe getting to shoot with you.


You too. I'll be the one in the orange shirt. 


Wait a minute- k45 is FULL of orange shirts.--I'll have a camo Razorbacks camp on- Don't mistake the big A on the front of it for ukey:Alabamaukey: though


----------



## kw1

well bigbass patterson was the only one that beat me tonight i took second


----------



## 537

peter rogers said:


> Jeremy are you going to be at the ATA show?


Pete , we are working hard to get ready for the show. How about you?


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> You too. I'll be the one in the orange shirt.
> 
> 
> Wait a minute- k45 is FULL of orange shirts.--I'll have a camo Razorbacks camp on- Don't mistake the big A on the front of it for ukey:Alabamaukey: though


From what Beardown tells me we are gong to see orange shirts on many of the ranges this year


----------



## peter rogers

537 said:


> Pete , we are working hard to get ready for the show. How about you?


 Jeremy
I will be there and its on my birthday.


----------



## kw1

jeremy let me know if you need any extra help at the ata show


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Any exact dates on the new release?


----------



## jwcatto

Specs on the Stealth 2?


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

Any new colors on the Stealth II ?


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## romey

I just am looking for Timing information for the R2B2 cam. Is there a way to check cam timing, or do you just make sure everything is in spec? If this is the wrong place to ask I am sorry.

Thank you for your help,
Romey


----------



## z34mann

i check to see that both stops hit the limbs at the same time, if you only have 1 stop, i used the details of the came to make sure they are lined up just before the stop hits the limb. and if you have 2 stops they have to be in the same place on the cam to check , hope that helps but its pretty hard to type what ya need to do lol


----------



## kw1

you need to measure it at full draw and measure from string post to the cable top and bottom and make sure it is the same


----------



## romey

Thank you for the help. I will be changing my strings and cables next week, and I just want to make sure I am getting everyting out of this bow that I can.

Thank you,
Romey


----------



## romey

kw1
Is there a certain measurement it should be, or do the measurements just need to be the same?

Thanks,
Romey


----------



## kw1

just need to be the same if you have a draw board with a scale it helps a lot to get your let off where you like it and to measure out your dl and to set the draw stops


----------



## romey

OK Thank you. Looks like I should probably get a draw board and a scale at my house. I have been using a push/pull gauge at work to test my draw weight.

Thanks,
Romey


----------



## Jeremy Davis

First of all everybody at Ben Pearson is Great , thank you Chris and Jeremy for everything. Also the new stealth shots great and the colors are unbeliveable. Keep up the great work .
JD Davis


----------



## tiner64

Jeremy Davis said:


> Also the new stealth shots great and the colors are unbeliveable.
> JD Davis


JD :
" *SO WHERES THEM DANG PICS ALREADY*" and then tell us all bout' them "colors" ???


----------



## 442fps

The Stealth 2 in black looks nice :wink:


----------



## South Man

Jeremy Davis said:


> First of all everybody at Ben Pearson is Great , thank you Chris and Jeremy for everything. Also the new stealth shots great and the colors are unbeliveable. Keep up the great work .
> JD Davis


How come you know all about it and have shot it and we dont know anything?????


----------



## South Man

442fps said:


> The Stealth 2 in black looks nice :wink:


442fps-where did you see one?


----------



## kody10

South Man said:


> How come you know all about it and have shot it and we dont know anything?????


i believe he went to the factory and looked at them


----------



## 442fps

kody10 said:


> i believe he went to the factory and looked at them


Not really :wink:

I'm a Pearson Dealer , maybe one of their the biggest overseas dealer :wink:

I received some pics today , but i can't post it here , the file is too heavy and i'm too stupid on a computer to make it smaller :zip:

On Facebook you can also see a pic from the new colours , in 2011 Pearson will have the same than in 2010 , plus a solid orange , a solid yellow , and also white .


----------



## 442fps

Here it is , Stealth II all black , pretty btw :wink:


----------



## Jeremy Davis

Kody10 is correct i went up to Brewton to hang out with the pearson guys and seen the new bow it is amazing. Also 442fps is correct with the colors. There is a short clip of Chris shooting the new bow on there facebook page.
JD Davis


----------



## Pride Hunter

442fps said:


> here it is , stealth ii all black , pretty btw :wink:


Boing!


----------



## z34mann

that stealth looks sweet, but i sure hope they put out something for us spot shooters (longer ata)


----------



## tiner64

the black Stealth, itza so very nice...


----------



## asa_low12

z34mann said:


> that stealth looks sweet, but i sure hope they put out something for us spot shooters (longer ata)


Stealth looks awesome, but I too hope that they come out with two target bows. If they don't then no bid deal but i'd love to see another pearson target bow.


----------



## South Man

That is what I've been waiting on! That's a sweet bow. Any idea on color options?


----------



## MoNofletch

Now that is what I'm talking about! WooooHooooo!


----------



## grimjeeper

Do they have all their new bows on their web sight? I found the 2010 not the2011.


----------



## South Man

The 2011 bows are not on there. I am still wondering what camo options will be available.


----------



## z34mann

i don't believe they have it updated yet


----------



## z34mann

im pretty sure they are not coming out with another compound this year, but i do hope for a long ata next year


----------



## South Man

I hope it will be digital or predator or even God's Country.


----------



## 442fps

The red looks slightly different than this year , the yellow is really flashy :wink:


----------



## elkhunter

Here's another vote for a 40" ATA bow w/8"BH @315fps --- thought they would have one for 2011, as it would have given them a full range of ATA lengths in their lineup instead of just short, shorter, and medium --- there has been a lot of interest in a longer bow, but then again the ATA show hasn't come about yet --- maybe we will all get a surprise !!!


----------



## kody10

442fps said:


> The red looks slightly different than this year , the yellow is really flashy :wink:


thats orange


----------



## 442fps

kody10 said:


> thats orange


No , it's yellow .

In addition to the 2010 colours there is a solid orange and also a solid yellow and white .

Here's another pic ( not so good ) :


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

442fps said:


> No , it's yellow .
> 
> In addition to the 2010 colours there is a solid orange and also a solid yellow and white .
> 
> Here's another pic ( not so good ) :


I think what Kody was saying is that the original picture you posted has yellow and orange, not yellow and red. I believe the red from 2010 is going to remain the same.


----------



## kw1

Where is the green


----------



## South Man

Where's the camo?


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

They may be using Mossy Oak Infinity in the new Stealth!


----------



## peter rogers

Pride Hunter said:


> They may be using Mossy Oak Infinity in the new Stealth!


I hope so thats a great looking camo


----------



## z34mann

merry christmas ya'll


----------



## peter rogers

Merry christmas pearson


----------



## Pride Hunter

Merry Christmas to the Pearson "Family".


----------



## South Man

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## kw1

Merry Christmas pearson family from the Weiser clan


----------



## kody10

merry christmas pearson!!!


----------



## pearson mike

Another Merry Christmas from Ohio, to all the Pearson family.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Camo*

Mossy Oak Infinity


----------



## asa_low12

Pride Hunter said:


> Mossy Oak Infinity


That bow looks extremely nice.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## tiner64

"Boinnnnng" on the camo... 

Stealth looks BA... cant wait to see sum' close-up pics of the new limb-pockets, roller guard, cams & well just everything...


----------



## 537

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. We are getting ready for the ATA show and I have a few more Stealth 2's together, I will try and post a few pictures Later today


----------



## peter rogers

I Look forward to seeing more pics of the Stealth 2 and shooting it at the ATA show


----------



## Pride Hunter

537 said:


> I hope everyone had a great Christmas. We are getting ready for the ATA show and I have a few more Stealth 2's together, I will try and post a few pictures Later today


:set1_applaud::77::clap:


----------



## vegashunter55

Please post all the photos and info that you have. I would like to know colors, weight, speed and the cam info. I can't wait to own one.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## greimer

Are the new bows going to be out so we can get them before the first ASA shoot?


----------



## tiner64

Jeremy...

any closer-up pics of the Stealth in Mossy Oak Infinity... thanks


----------



## pearson mike

Next week...ATA, can't wait


----------



## BenjaminT

Ended my off season practice (September through December) averaging 37 arrows per day. Taking 2 weeks off of shooting (Vacation, Relaxation and ATA show) and getting back hard at it. Put over 20,000 shots through my Advantage in 2010 and I still find myself rediscovering that I am nowhere near as good as it is. Im not sure that a hooter shooter could out shoot it. Bring in the new year with style everyone as Pearson already has (Have you seen the stealth 2?!?!? )


----------



## 537

*Stealth 2 in Orange*

The Orange is hard to beat


----------



## 537

Then again, the Infinity looks great too! Choices, Choices what's a man to do???


----------



## asa_low12

How come the cams are in different positions in the 2 pics?


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> How come the cams are in different positions in the 2 pics?


2 different draw lengths


----------



## peter rogers

Jeremy, They look real nice. My birthday is on the 7th so you can bring me my present to the ATA show (28in 70lbs all camo)


----------



## South Man

I was hoping infinity would be an option! That's my next bow! I am going to try and order one asap!


----------



## dabishop_57

Hope everyone has a safe and happy new year!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter

asa_low12 said:


> How come the cams are in different positions in the 2 pics?


It looks as if the picture was taken before the bow was at full draw. Look at the arrow position. Can we please see a pic of a black/camo combo Jeremy?


----------



## 537

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## vegashunter55

I am ordering mine today. Todd thanks for putting my order on the top of the stack! lol I like the infinity camo and with a 29 inch 60# combination will be my 3-D/hunting bow.
I have everybody asking when the "New Pearsons" will be out and they all want to see it in my hands. Me too! 
Happy New Year to the entire Pearson Family from Las Vegas,NV.


----------



## asa_low12

Happy New Year everbody


----------



## BenjaminT

Pride Hunter said:


> It looks as if the picture was taken before the bow was at full draw. Look at the arrow position. Can we please see a pic of a black/camo combo Jeremy?


I would say it would be same length arrow drawn back with different draw lengths, therefore the arrow is gonna stick out further with the shorter DL


----------



## 537

BenjaminT said:


> I would say it would be same length arrow drawn back with different draw lengths, therefore the arrow is gonna stick out further with the shorter DL


Ding,ding,ding. We have a winner


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

Bows look great, can't wait to shoot them this week.


----------



## asa_low12

Is there going to be another target bow along with the Advantage this year? Need to do some planning on what i'm gonna shoot this year.


----------



## stinky1

Are you guys still using Barnsdale limbs for the solid limb bows? Any chance the split limbs are Dave's too?


----------



## 4mrpro

Lookin good Pearson! I know my Advantage is shooting it up! By far, the best bow I have ever shot!


----------



## vegashunter55

I'm finally getting back in the groove with the Vegas round. I shot a 93, 88, and a 96 in practice. I think that the shoulder will hold up so I'm putting away $'s for the World Archery Festival in Feb. Shooting flights BHFS hopping to better last years 888. A 296.1 Avg will do it. Still be in first flight with no money.
Please send me my Stealth 2 as soon as you put it together. I can't wait!


----------



## z34mann

thats some awesome shooting, but put the neg to bed and focus on all your positives, and dang there are a bunch of them


----------



## vegashunter55

Thanks, I am a person who holds himself to high standards so to me a 296 should be my low average and my high should be 298-9. I have yet to shoot a 300. I just love starting ever round with a nine on the first end. It takes the pressure off.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> Thanks, I am a person who holds himself to high standards so to me a 296 should be my low average and my high should be 298-9. I have yet to shoot a 300. I just love starting ever round with a nine on the first end. It takes the pressure off.


im right there with ya


----------



## asa_low12

ttt


----------



## asa_low12

We need Pearson ATA pics!


----------



## Pride Hunter

The new look of the website looks great!


----------



## greimer

I have to say the new Pearson Stealth 2 looks better than the new Bowtech!


----------



## asa_low12

Anybody have any 70lb advantage limbs they would want to trade for some 60lb camo advantage limbs? I don't care what color the ones I would be getting would be. I don't know if these limbs have the deflection stuff to worry about like the hoyt's but it's 60 @ 27 if that helps. Also, are the 2010 limbs barnesdale?


----------



## 537

The first day of the ATA show was great ,the shooting lane was packed with people wanting to try the Stealth 2


----------



## jwcatto

Thats good news, I wish I could be there to try one out 
Guess I will have to wait til Gainesville!

Ya'll be safe and have fun,
Catto


----------



## z34mann

that new web site looks great. well not new, but remodled


----------



## asa_low12

asa_low12 said:


> Anybody have any 70lb advantage limbs they would want to trade for some 60lb camo advantage limbs? I don't care what color the ones I would be getting would be. I don't know if these limbs have the deflection stuff to worry about like the hoyt's but it's 60 @ 27 if that helps. Also, are the 2010 limbs barnesdale?


Are you guy's gonna shoot the stealth for 3d?


----------



## Pride Hunter

I plan on it.


----------



## kw1

the new site does look good can't wait to get a hold of a stealth II


----------



## 442fps

First Blood for my Advantage :darkbeer:

Shot this Mufflon Ram on a stalk at 8 yards , on the right my buddies female ( but with horns ) Mufflon , shot with his Browning at 255 yards :


----------



## waylonb19

Well I have been so happy with my Stealth I haven't been keeping up with the new lines or even considered buying a new bow. Now I just learned you guys came up with a Stealth 2. Might be making a change in the future. Any ideas on MSRP? Hate to get rid of my orig. Stealth. It has been a killing machine for me. Good luck with the new line this yr!


----------



## South Man

537 said:


> The first day of the ATA show was great ,the shooting lane was packed with people wanting to try the Stealth 2


jeremy, post us some pics from the booth here or on the ATA show thread!


----------



## selectarchery

So.....PEARSON IS BACK!!!!!!!!! Shot the Stealth II. Very, very impressed. Hope you guys don't get sick of videos because as soon as I get my hands on one, there are going to be a ton of videos! We'll have more information on our site about this bow asap.

Hope you enjoy the video.






Jim


----------



## vegashunter55

Wow! I learned alot and want mine even more than ever! That is the kind of details that I was hoping to hear about.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Me Likey! Thanks Jim!


----------



## champus

Is the grip area the only thing that is different from lasr years Advantage?
No new cams or modules?


----------



## z34mann

suppose to have pivoting limb pockets as well


----------



## asa_low12

Hey guys I'm selling my advantage or legend. Which ever one gets sold first. Have to sell to get a stealth. If you guy's know anybody intrested in either bow let me know. I'd like to get as close to about 450 as I could.


----------



## bersh

asa_low12 said:


> Hey guys I'm selling my advantage or legend. Which ever one gets sold first. Have to sell to get a stealth. If you guy's know anybody intrested in either bow let me know. I'd like to get as close to about 450 as I could.


I might be interested in the Legend. PM me the specs and we can go from there.

Thanks.


----------



## 537

champus said:


> Is the grip area the only thing that is different from lasr years Advantage?
> No new cams or modules?


No changes in the Advantage other than the support. We had great feedback and thought we should leave it alone for another year


----------



## asa_low12

Hey 537 what's the wait time on the Stealth's? Are they being shipped already?


----------



## selectarchery

Jeremy said Feb 1 ship time for stealth and new advantages...that can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## champus

Does the Stealth have the safety draw stops at the modules too?
I think this is a great feature at the Advantage !


----------



## peter rogers

asa_low12 said:


> Hey 537 what's the wait time on the Stealth's? Are they being shipped already?


Cody, Stealth II will start shipping in March


----------



## peter rogers

champus said:


> Does the Stealth have the safety draw stops at the modules too?
> I think this is a great feature at the Advantage !


Yes the Stealth II has the safety draw stops and is one sweet shooting maching.


----------



## champus

peter rogers said:


> Yes the Stealth II has the safety draw stops and is one sweet shooting maching.


All I can say is that it looks very interesting and impressive. 
Does someone have more photos of the Stealth II and the new Advantage ?
The website is not informative enough !!!


----------



## 537

asa_low12 said:


> Hey 537 what's the wait time on the Stealth's? Are they being shipped already?


Select and Pete are both correct, the new Advantages will ship by Feb 1 and the Stealth 2's will be shipping the 1st of March.


----------



## Pride Hunter

I think I will be more excited to get a new Stealth then my tax returns-LOL


----------



## z34mann

you get a tax return? lol


----------



## pearson mike

After shooting the stealth all weekend, I put my order in for one. It feels great.


----------



## z34mann

whats this doing on page 2


----------



## kw1

well guess im going to have to order one earlier than i planed


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## 537

waylonb19 said:


> Well I have been so happy with my Stealth I haven't been keeping up with the new lines or even considered buying a new bow. Now I just learned you guys came up with a Stealth 2. Might be making a change in the future. Any ideas on MSRP? Hate to get rid of my orig. Stealth. It has been a killing machine for me. Good luck with the new line this yr!


I know I am biased, but the Stealth 2 is getting great reviews. MSRP is $859


----------



## bersh

537 said:


> I know I am biased, but the Stealth 2 is getting great reviews. MSRP is $859


Jeremy,

So any chance that you will have a chance for a loyal Pearson customer, say from the U.P. of Michigan, to win a new Stealth II?


----------



## asa_low12

bersh said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> So any chance that you will have a chance for a loyal Pearson customer, say from the U.P. of Michigan, to win a new Stealth II?


Sure there's a chance. All you gotta do is buy the $859 raffle ticket and your name will go in the pot. PM for my paypal address for the raffle.


----------



## South Man

asa_low12 said:


> Sure there's a chance. All you gotta do is buy the $859 raffle ticket and your name will go in the pot. PM for my paypal address for the raffle.


That's a good one!


----------



## South Man

Are you guys ordering the black out or camo version?


----------



## vegashunter55

Black on black for me. I should have before the Ides of March.
They say once you shoot black you never go back.


----------



## South Man

That black one is sharp!


----------



## South Man

I am ordering mine but trying to decide which one to get


----------



## kw1

going with black and camo


----------



## asa_low12

probably all black here


----------



## Pride Hunter

Black/camo here. Like the raffle idea, a winner every time-LOL


----------



## waylonb19

I haven't been to the site to look but what camo pattern is going to be used?


----------



## Pride Hunter

Mossy Oak Infiinty Break-Up on the Stealth II. I will get mine sometime in March and will get ahold of you if you want to check it out then.


----------



## z34mann

can i get half a raffle ticket and still win?


----------



## peter rogers

z34mann said:


> can i get half a raffle ticket and still win?


50/50 chance if 2 are sold


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## z34mann

the ? is how lucky am i lol


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## pearson mike

South Man said:


> Are you guys ordering the black out or camo version?


Black and camo here also


----------



## Pride Hunter

Lots of Pearson Advantage's at the Iowa Pro-Am and a couple had very good showings. Great job to everyone there, the bows were turning some heads!


----------



## kw1

well just ordered my stealth so hope to see it soon


----------



## z34mann

anybody going to the kc shoot out this weekend


----------



## Pride Hunter

I heard some hired gun from Carrolton, MO is going to be showing how its done.


----------



## z34mann

wow maybe i should stay home. na i'll go just to see


----------



## champus

Does someone have closer photos of the new Stealth II cam?
Both sides !!!


----------



## DoubleRR

Which camo will be used as color choice with the Stealth II...Infinity or Mossy Oak Obsession????....thought I read here that Infinty was the camo color option.....but the BP web sit gives the camo color choice as Mossy Oak Obsession.


----------



## romey

I just had my first experience with Pearson's customer service. All I can say is WOW. They are doing warranty work on my bow to fix a problem with the cam bearings. The big part is that I am the third owner of this bow at least, so it isn't under warranty anymore. Thank you Pearson Archery. 

Thanks,
Romey


----------



## kw1

romey said:


> I just had my first experience with Pearson's customer service. All I can say is WOW. They are doing warranty work on my bow to fix a problem with the cam bearings. The big part is that I am the third owner of this bow at least, so it isn't under warranty anymore. Thank you Pearson Archery.
> 
> Thanks,
> Romey


 glad to hear they are going to help you out


----------



## Pride Hunter

DoubleRR said:


> Which camo will be used as color choice with the Stealth II...Infinity or Mossy Oak Obsession????....thought I read here that Infinty was the camo color option.....but the BP web sit gives the camo color choice as Mossy Oak Obsession.


I believe the Stealth II will be Infinty and most of the other bows will be Obsession.


----------



## champus

champus said:


> Does someone have closer photos of the new Stealth II cam?
> Both sides !!!


Nobody ????


----------



## peter rogers

champus said:


> Nobody ????


Pearson has not shipped any of the Stealth II bows yet so we cannot take any pics of the cams yet. If you tell what you are looking for maye someone will have an answer.


----------



## champus

peter rogers said:


> Pearson has not shipped any of the Stealth II bows yet so we cannot take any pics of the cams yet. If you tell what you are looking for maye someone will have an answer.


Maybe someone took some photos at the ATA show !


----------



## Jeremy Davis

Ttt


----------



## 537

Cam close ups


----------



## South Man

any pics of the bows in all camo and camo with black limbs?


----------



## Jeremy Davis

nice looking cams , is that new draw stops
JD


----------



## champus

Thank you very much Jeremy !

Nice and clean looking cams !!!!!!

I read somewhere that the Stealth II can be shot without the hard draw stops.
Is this really possible ? It looks like the Stealth II will cooking when it will be drawn without the hard draw stops. Or ? 

In the past, I have had this effect with an older ELITE.


----------



## peter rogers

Jeremy Davis said:


> Ttt


Hey JD are you gonna shoot Florida ASA ??


----------



## Jeremy Davis

Pete 
i will be there , no matter how i get there or where i slept . I will see you on Sat morning
JD


----------



## 537

champus said:


> Thank you very much Jeremy !
> 
> Nice and clean looking cams !!!!!!
> 
> I read somewhere that the Stealth II can be shot without the hard draw stops.
> Is this really possible ? It looks like the Stealth II will cooking when it will be drawn without the hard draw stops. Or ?
> 
> In the past, I have had this effect with an older ELITE.


The Stealth cams as well as the Legend cams are designed in a manner that they will not lock up even with no draw stop. So if you wanted a softer wall you could shoot it without the stops.


----------



## DBLLNGR

why hasnt anyone answered the question of the barnsdale limbs on the bows yet some people want to know it may be a deciding factor for them or is there something to hide$$$$


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Whoaaa...what question about Barnsdale limbs? Not for sure what anyone would be hiding and what it would have to do with $$$$? Please clarify.


----------



## 537

DBLLNGR said:


> why hasnt anyone answered the question of the barnsdale limbs on the bows yet some people want to know it may be a deciding factor for them or is there something to hide$$$$


Sorry I haven't seen a question about barnesdale limbs. The Advantage and the Legend will continue to use Barnesdale limbs the Stealth 2 will use solid bullet limbs not laminated so Barnesdale will not be making those.


----------



## Jeremy Davis

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

I am ready to order my Stealth 2.. Jeremy, sign me up!!


----------



## vegashunter55

Mine is paid for and I hope for a quick delivery on my Stealth 2. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## champus

537 said:


> The Stealth cams as well as the Legend cams are designed in a manner that they will not lock up even with no draw stop. So if you wanted a softer wall you could shoot it without the stops.


The Stealth cams look like the Elite Revolution cams ( not the design ) and believe me, those cams will lock up if you forget to mount the draw stops. I have had this bad experience with my Z28
So, how do they prevent locking up ? Like the Legend cams 2010 which stop the draw at the cable?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

champus said:


> The Stealth cams look like the Elite Revolution cams ( not the design ) and believe me, those cams will lock up if you forget to mount the draw stops. I have had this bad experience with my Z28
> So, how do they prevent locking up ? Like the Legend cams 2010 which stop the draw at the cable?


Exactly. The modules will contact the cable at the end of the draw cycle. Pearson's with Legend cams or the new Stealth cam won't lock. The R2B2's will.


----------



## vegashunter55

Just got back from practice for Vegas Archery Festival. 298 22x and a 295 21x using my Advantage BHFS. I put a homemade wrap kit using 3 feet of .019 green fiber optic around my Spot Hogg. Having a bright pin without the use of a light makes a big difference. I was getting tired after the first fifteen ends and shot a nine each end after that till the twentieth one. I shoot the bow at 52.9 lbs and 29.5 DL. I will register this week, nice that the Riviera Hotel is only 4.5 miles from my house.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## champus

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Exactly. The modules will contact the cable at the end of the draw cycle. Pearson's with Legend cams or the new Stealth cam won't lock. The R2B2's will.


Call me dumb, but I can not imagine how this cable stop will work at the Stalth II cams. 
I can not see a cable stop, they look like an ELITE Revolution cam and they look like they will lock up. 
Can you explain this to me ? Photos ?


----------



## pearson mike

We had three different Stealth's in the shooting booth at the ATA show. Two had stops and the third did not. 
The third bow without the stops would not lock up, and people could feel the "softer" wall/valley.


----------



## bersh

As you draw into the cam, the flat side of the module that is running behind the limbs in the pics will contact the cable. This same type of 'stop' has been used for many years by many companies.


----------



## bersh

I am surprised at the lack of actual shooting video and testimony from the show on the Stealth II. Can someone give a more detailed review of the draw cycle, feel, sound, etc. as compared to the R2B2/Legend cams and recent bows, please and thank you.


----------



## pearson mike

I shot the Stealth all weekend at the ATA, and was very impressed with the draw cycle. I ordered one as soon as I got home.


----------



## kw1

what was the camo used last year


----------



## champus

bersh said:


> As you draw into the cam, the flat side of the module that is running behind the limbs in the pics will contact the cable. This same type of 'stop' has been used for many years by many companies.


So, the Legend cam 2010 and the Stealth II 2011 cam work in the same way ( regarding the safety draw stop ) ?


----------



## South Man

vegashunter55 said:


> Mine is paid for and I hope for a quick delivery on my Stealth 2. I can't wait!!!!!


Mine too!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

champus said:


> So, the Legend cam 2010 and the Stealth II 2011 cam work in the same way ( regarding the safety draw stop ) ?


Yes. They both will be stopped by module.


----------



## MoNofletch

vegashunter55 said:


> Mine is paid for and I hope for a quick delivery on my Stealth 2. I can't wait!!!!!


 Mine also! Ordered camo with black limbs. 29/70#


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bersh said:


> I am surprised at the lack of actual shooting video and testimony from the show on the Stealth II. Can someone give a more detailed review of the draw cycle, feel, sound, etc. as compared to the R2B2/Legend cams and recent bows, please and thank you.


Here is my comparison....If you liked the feel of the Legend, Z34, etc you'll really like how the Stealth II holds even better. It sits dead in the hand from draw through the shot. The way they distributed the weight on the bow keeps the bow upright without wanting to fall forward, backward, or lean to the side. The bow wants to sit upright and you don't have to fight it with unnecessary torque on the grip. The Stealth II just might be the most shock free bow I've ever shot. Because the bow sits upright it stays that way after the shot. As for the draw cycle, it is kind of a departure from the cycle we've grown accustomed to. Even still, for a speed bow, the Stealth II is smooth. In comparison to the r2b2's and Legend cams, you'll feel a hump, but remember that is where the speed is coming from. Compare it to every other companies speed bow and it will be the smoothest out there. I'm a fan. Although there are quite a few binary cam, split limb bows on the market this year, this one really really seems to be the only one that doesn't feel like it is running on the ragged edge....you know what I mean? Some bows feel like they are red lining every time you shoot them. This doesn't feel that way at all. It doesn't feel as though concessions were made to get every ounce of speed possible. The best way I could describe it is the Stealth II is a muscle car in comparison to the other companies lightweight speedsters. The Stealth II is a total package kind of bow. It has it all.


----------



## bersh

John - thanks for the review, really appreciate it. Might have to bite the bullet and just order one.


----------



## champus

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Yes. They both will be stopped by module.


Thank you all for you patience with me !!!!

Why don't have the other companies like ELITE, NBA, ATHEN, .... not have a safety draw stop like PEARSON ?
I think, this is not only a gimmick.


----------



## MoNofletch

The Stealth Cam has the cable attach to the modual where as MOST other cams attach to the cam. I'm not sure how this plays in to the "no lock up" but I'm sure it does. The modual it self has some kind of contact point on it also that keeps it from being over rotated..


----------



## champus

MoNofletch said:


> The Stealth Cam has the cable attach to the modual where as MOST other cams attach to the cam. I'm not sure how this plays in to the "no lock up" but I'm sure it does. The modual it self has some kind of contact point on it also that keeps it from being over rotated..


So, the module of the STEALTH II cam looks like this ?
http://www.archerynewsnow.com/index.php?p=1_8


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

champus said:


> So, the module of the STEALTH II cam looks like this ?
> http://www.archerynewsnow.com/index.php?p=1_8


Those are the Legend cams but the Stealth cams are working on the same principles just different draw cycle.


----------



## champus

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Those are the Legend cams but the Stealth cams are working on the same principles just different draw cycle.


Thank you very much !


----------



## bersh

champus said:


> Thank you all for you patience with me !!!!
> 
> Why don't have the other companies like ELITE, NBA, ATHEN, .... not have a safety draw stop like PEARSON ?
> I think, this is not only a gimmick.


It really depends on the cams. Considering all of those you mention are basically using versions of the R2B2 cams, a draw stop is required for that particular cam design.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

I bought all new stuff for my new Stealth. new G5 Expert Pro drop away-- new Sword sight--new Gold Tip Velocity 300's. I can't wait much longer!!!!


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

have a legend and a Z-32 for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested


----------



## greimer

Looking forward to seeing all the orange shirts out on the coures this year...Gainesville will be my first shoot, so I hope to hit all the targets next week.


----------



## Pride Hunter

I wish the ASA shoots were closer for me to make. Maybe try to get to Metro. But I will do my best to represent in the upper midwest!


----------



## z34mann

brian you do a great job, but would love to see you migrate south a little


----------



## peter rogers

Pride Hunter said:


> I wish the ASA shoots were closer for me to make. Maybe try to get to Metro. But I will do my best to represent in the upper midwest!


Brian, If you can make it to Indiana on thurs day then you can catch a ride the rest of the way with us


----------



## Jeremy Davis

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

cant wait to get my stealth 2


----------



## South Man

kw1 said:


> cant wait to get my stealth 2


Did you get the Black out?


----------



## Pride Hunter

peter rogers said:


> Brian, If you can make it to Indiana on thurs day then you can catch a ride the rest of the way with us


Thanks. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## vegashunter55

My Stealth has been paid for, that should put me on the top of the list!! I'm getting ready for the Vegas Shoot and my Advantage is working well. Now I am shopping for everything to outfit my Stealth 2. It feels like Christmas.


----------



## kw1

no i went for camo limbs black riser


----------



## Jeremy Davis

7 more days can not wait
JD


----------



## MoNofletch

I am searching......


----------



## MoNofletch

MoNofletch said:


> Why not just re tag an old powerhouse again... Spoiler Pro/Stealth II/ or The Mono Bow? :shade:


Remember this post? I should get a huge discount!!!!


----------



## South Man

kw1 said:


> no i went for camo limbs black riser


me too


----------



## BenjaminT

Florida is 5 days away!!! Dad, Chris, and I will be riding down Thursday morning!!! We'll have the Pearson Trailer ready for all the action by Thursday afternoon!!!


----------



## z34mann

have fun ben, sure sounds like your ready for action


----------



## kw1

well guys shoot them up need to see a lot of orange out there. jeremy any idea whether you will make it to any of the northern triple crown this year


----------



## Pride Hunter

Can we please get a pic of a Black Stealth with camo limbs? Thanks.


----------



## MoNofletch

What are the latest shipping dates for the pre ordered bows?


----------



## 537

MoNofletch said:


> What are the latest shipping dates for the pre ordered bows?


Still looks good for the first week of March


----------



## 537

Pride Hunter said:


> Can we please get a pic of a Black Stealth with camo limbs? Thanks.


I will try to post one tomorrow


----------



## vegashunter55

Saw the Dr. today. 10cc of cortisone in the capsule of my left shoulder. The pain before injection was waking my up every time I moved in bed. One week no pain= OK to shoot again.
Pain = MRI and maybe a knife. Lots of indoor the next three weeks, I hope the shot works. I need to show Las Vegas again what the Advantage can do.


----------



## asa_low12

vegashunter55 said:


> Saw the Dr. today. 10cc of cortisone in the capsule of my left shoulder. The pain before injection was waking my up every time I moved in bed. One week no pain= OK to shoot again.
> Pain = MRI and maybe a knife. Lots of indoor the next three weeks, I hope the shot works. I need to show Las Vegas again what the Advantage can do.


My shoulder does the same thing. It hurts right now because I've only been up about an hour. It was killing me in bed every time I woke up this morning.


----------



## MoNofletch

537 said:


> Still looks good for the first week of March


:mg: 
I have to wait another month? Waaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter

Bow paid for. Let the countdown begin!


----------



## z34mann

pride did you pay for mine 2


----------



## kw1

hey now where do i go for my hand out


----------



## vegashunter55

I will try and shoot our Club Indoor this Sunday. If the shoulder holds up I'll try Vegas the next weekend and then our State Indoor the next two weekends. I have enjoyed the freedom of movement and so much less pain than before. I think that the mental discipline is all that I need now. Stay focused for those thirty arrows.


----------



## asa_low12

Good luck in Florida everybody.


----------



## greimer

It sure is fun seeing all the orange shirts and meeting new staff shooters


----------



## kw1

ttt for the best bow company out there


----------



## kody10

congratulations ben selman for 2nd place in open a this weekend! you shot great man!


----------



## vegashunter55

I finished the LVA Club Indoor Championship with a 1st in Sen. BHFS 295 17X Vegas round. I see the Dr. on Tues to see if I can shoot Vegas or go for an MRI. I think that I can average a 295 if I get the permission to shoot. If I need to have surgery, it will be a nice end before the operation and recovery.


----------



## beardown

ASA Gainesville Fl. Congrats To Stephen Altizer came in 2nd Semi Pro 12count got him for 1st, also to our ole Local Young man Ben Selman 2nd in the Open A div, no one out works Ben, we are very proud of you two and all the other Ben Pearson Pro Staff.We also had several top ten's in several classes. Ben Pearson Archery has a great staff and meeting each of you at these National shoots makes me very proud, Thank all of you for your support and working hard too help us Grow. Todd


----------



## greimer

Had a great time in FL and meeting all the great prostaff family of Pearson. I didnt shoot like I wanted to but I just foumd that my serving moved 5/8 of an inch. I know I can shoot better than I did but it helps a little that it wasnt all me. Congrats to all who finished well and look forward to meeting more staff members in the IBO southern triple crown and GA's ASA.


----------



## pearson mike

Congrats guys, way to go.


----------



## jwcatto

Congrats fellas, Hope everyone made it home safe and sound,
Cato


----------



## z34mann

great shooting, hope to see you all in texas


----------



## vegashunter55

I received an OK to shoot Vegas!! Until the MRI it looks like an Impingement Syndrome of the left shoulder. Oral steroids in decreasing dose starting Thursday should reduce
the swelling and pain for the three days of shooting. I will not practice and keep my warm-up to nine arrows should keep me safe for the weekend. I took Club champion for Sen BHFS. I hope that my Vegas scores are a little higher.


----------



## South Man

Congrats to you all!


----------



## MoNofletch

vegashunter55 said:


> I received an OK to shoot Vegas!! Until the MRI it looks like an Impingement Syndrome of the left shoulder. Oral steroids in decreasing dose starting Thursday should reduce
> the swelling and pain for the three days of shooting. I will not practice and keep my warm-up to nine arrows should keep me safe for the weekend. I took Club champion for Sen BHFS. I hope that my Vegas scores are a little higher.


 I have had 2 surgeries on my inpingement! It isn't pleasant when you wake up after surgery. YOW!


----------



## vegashunter55

I don't want the truth, lie to me and say it was a piece of cake. Just like those who said have four children.... they will play together.
It doesn't cost much to raise four kids.


----------



## asa_low12

vegashunter55 said:


> I don't want the truth, lie to me and say it was a piece of cake. Just like those who said have four children.... they will play together.
> It doesn't cost much to raise four kids.


This pain in my shoulder is getting really bad and is happening every night. I know your not a doctor but did your's feel like an actual injury received from something other than sleeping, or just that you slept on it wrong every single night? It feels to me like i'm sleeping on it wrong every night. When I roll the other way it's fine.


----------



## vegashunter55

I have the inability to hold my bow arm out to the side and rotate the thumb from up to straight down. The sleeping issue is it hurts to lay on the shoulder and if I'm on the right side I can't raise my left arm away from my side to move the sheets and blankets. I tried Biofreeze and for a while that helped, a heating pad helped too but the damage is persistent and not going away. What a drag growing old.


----------



## jwcatto

I have been pulling my hair out over an issue I have had with my Advantage last year. So, I order a new Legend thinking it would be different and sure enough the bow is doing the same thing as the Advantage. Well, I will admit I sometimes think I know everything but yesterday I learned to listen and then I learned something that has made me smile ever since. TUNING ISSUE FIXED  

If you have been fighting your R2B2 or Legend Cam bow over a left hand tear on paper, poor flight down range, or if your bow seems VERY picky on which arrows it will shoot, There is a cure, a very cheap and somewhat easy cure. I am waiting to hear back from the factory to make sure the fix is not going to hurt the bow or void a warranty before I share the fix though. 

The fix won't be for sale, it will be free, I just want to make sure Jeremy and the Pearson techs approve of it before I go telling you what to do and it voids warranties or causes problems. 

Just wanted to share how happy I am right now. 
I went from not being able to get my 29" X-cutters ( .250 spine) to tune or fly right to shooting some 29" XXX ( .100 spine) and they too now shoot like darts. I made no other change to the bow, I did not adjust the rest, or move the sights and my bow literally shoots and feels 100% better. Oh happy day, I cannot wait til Saturdays 3d shoot!!!!

Have a great day Pearson family,
Catto


----------



## Edavies30

I have been hearing that some people are having this problem.My advantage has the R2B2 cams on it at a 29 inch draw. I've shot 3 different style arrows through this bow.(X cutters,XXX and ultra lights 400 spine.I have watched Wes VanHorn of Stage 1 Strings Tune this bow with no problem.The bow shot bullet holes with every arrow. Draw stops are at full and he always puts it on a draw board. I'm sure my new Stealth 2 will do the same thing when I get it. If people are having problems with this, they could give Wes a call for help. He does magic on bows like I've never seen anybody else do. Ben Pearson and Stage 1 Strings is a great combo

2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTIC SHOOTING STAFF /BOHNING ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF




jwcatto said:


> I have been pulling my hair out over an issue I have had with my Advantage last year. So, I order a new Legend thinking it would be different and sure enough the bow is doing the same thing as the Advantage. Well, I will admit I sometimes think I know everything but yesterday I learned to listen and then I learned something that has made me smile ever since. TUNING ISSUE FIXED
> 
> If you have been fighting your R2B2 or Legend Cam bow over a left hand tear on paper, poor flight down range, or if your bow seems VERY picky on which arrows it will shoot, There is a cure, a very cheap and somewhat easy cure. I am waiting to hear back from the factory to make sure the fix is not going to hurt the bow or void a warranty before I share the fix though.
> 
> The fix won't be for sale, it will be free, I just want to make sure Jeremy and the Pearson techs approve of it before I go telling you what to do and it voids warranties or causes problems.
> 
> Just wanted to share how happy I am right now.
> I went from not being able to get my 29" X-cutters ( .250 spine) to tune or fly right to shooting some 29" XXX ( .100 spine) and they too now shoot like darts. I made no other change to the bow, I did not adjust the rest, or move the sights and my bow literally shoots and feels 100% better. Oh happy day, I cannot wait til Saturdays 3d shoot!!!!
> 
> Have a great day Pearson family,
> Catto


----------



## bersh

Edavies30 said:


> I have been hearing that some people are having this problem.My advantage has the R2B2 cams on it at a 29 inch draw. I've shot 3 different style arrows through this bow.(X cutters,XXX and ultra lights 400 spine.I have watched Wes VanHorn of Stage 1 Strings Tune this bow with no problem.The bow shot bullet holes with every arrow. Draw stops are at full and he always puts it on a draw board. I'm sure my new Stealth 2 will do the same thing when I get it. If people are having problems with this, they could give Wes a call for help. He does magic on bows like I've never seen anybody else do. Ben Pearson and Stage 1 Strings is a great combo
> 
> 2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTIC SHOOTING STAFF /BOHNING ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF


I have to admit that I too had some issues with tuning my Z-32 with the R2B2 cams. After many hours of shooting/tuning/messing with it I never did get it to shoot fixed blades and field points in the same spot. I switched to mechanical heads and it helped, but it still wasn't as close as I would have liked. As much as I absolutely loved the draw and performance of the cams and bow in general, this finicky tuning was always in the back of my mind.


----------



## MoNofletch

My Advantage and Z34 R2B2 tuned perfectly. I shot Gold Tip Vapor 300 (12 gpi) and Gold Tip 7595 XT Hunters out to 70 yards with no issues at all.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Like the black and camo. Cant wait for my Stealth II.


----------



## z34mann

good shooting in vegas jim


----------



## jwcatto

It may be in the longer draw lengths where the issue appears a lil more severe.

Either way: You have two options; 1. You can make one yourself or 2. You can buy one ( not from me).

Angled cable slide rod!
Tilttamer.com sells them for 69.95 or you can use any old cable rod and bend it appropriately. You want to angle the last 2.75-3" of the rod so that at full draw the cables are about 2-3mm away from the arrow shaft. I have not put an angle finder on mine yet but the angle is right at 38-40 degrees. Make certain there are NO CONTACT ISSUES before you actually fire the bow. If any thing protrudes into the path of the string you have done something wrong. It literally is as easy as putting the bow in the press and bending the rod using a vise, hammer, or if you're Chuck Norris your fingers. It may take a few times to get it right but I was done in less than 10 minutes 

For those of you who have had no tuning issues, try it and see if your groups move to the right. I would be REALLY surprised if even the best tuned of bows does not show some improvement. NOw having said that, the advantage did not need as much of a bend as the longer ATA does not put as much lateral pressure on the cams at full draw like the shorter bows. For the fella having issues with the z-32, If it has r2b2 cams on it, you will see a HUGE difference!

Check out the tilt tamer website and watch the lil videos they have. I did not come up with the idea, it was just suggested to me by a very kind, helpful, and well known pro. 

Hope this helps some of you,
Catto


----------



## asa_low12

Where do you guys have your arrow set in relation to the bolt hole for the rest?


----------



## jwcatto

Mine are all set dead even with the Berger Hole.

As in, the arrow divides the hole perfectly top to bottom.


----------



## asa_low12

jwcatto said:


> Mine are all set dead even with the Berger Hole.
> 
> As in, the arrow divides the hole perfectly top to bottom.


So the middle of the arrow is in the middle of the hole?


----------



## vegashunter55

I finished Vegas with an 884 this year. Not what my goal for this year was but dealing with shoulder issues I am satisfied. I have my MRI on Wednesday, so I will soon know the extent of the damage and what needs to be done. I had a wonderful time shooting the finest bow around. It was an honor wearing the Orange!


----------



## asa_low12

Is there any actual pro's that shoot PearsoN in the U.S.?


----------



## MoNofletch

I have the bottom edge of the shaft cutting the hole in half...and no issues


----------



## jwcatto

asa_low12 said:


> So the middle of the arrow is in the middle of the hole?


No, My arrows split the hole as In the top of the arrow lines up with thte top of the hole and the bottom of the arrows meets the bottom of the hole.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jwcatto said:


> No, My arrows split the hole as In the top of the arrow lines up with thte top of the hole and the bottom of the arrows meets the bottom of the hole.


Wouldn't that be the middle of the arrow is in the middle of the hole? Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## asa_low12

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Wouldn't that be the middle of the arrow is in the middle of the hole? Maybe I am missing something.


I think so. So we have middle to middle and bottom to middle so far. Anybody different?


----------



## z34mann

i got center of shaft in center of burger hole no problems


----------



## z34mann

asa_low12 said:


> Is there any actual pro's that shoot PearsoN in the U.S.?


closest i've seen is jeremy, or ben. they both darn good


----------



## jwcatto

Yes Andy, Middle of the arrow in the middle of the hole.


----------



## kody10

asa_low12 said:


> Is there any actual pro's that shoot PearsoN in the U.S.?


there are several semi pros. blake burger is one for sure


----------



## kw1

mine is 2/3 of the way up the the berger holes


----------



## bersh

asa_low12 said:


> Where do you guys have your arrow set in relation to the bolt hole for the rest?


What rest are you using? If you are using a QAD (and possibly ripcord), chances are that in order for the shelf to drop the full 90° you will need the arrow to be a touch higher than normal. I've set up QAD on a few different bows of various brands and on every one of them the middle of the arrow pretty much lined up with the top of the berger holes.


----------



## asa_low12

bersh said:


> What rest are you using? If you are using a QAD (and possibly ripcord), chances are that in order for the shelf to drop the full 90° you will need the arrow to be a touch higher than normal. I've set up QAD on a few different bows of various brands and on every one of them the middle of the arrow pretty much lined up with the top of the berger holes.


I'm shooting a fuse with a blade. I was just wondering how everybody else's was. Mine was middle of arrow to top of hole, until I moved it down to middle/middle last night. I haven't shot it yet. I'm waiting on my draw board materials to get here and I was just playing around with it while i'm waiting.


----------



## Edavies30

I use a AAE with a blade. Shooting a 306.8 gr arrow with a .10 blade on it. All my arrows that I have shot through my advantange are dead center (middle of the arrow, middle of the whole. I also set my bow up on a vise with a level,level on the string and also on the arrow. The constant is always having that arrow in the middle of the hole. I've shot Ben Pearsons for more years then I can remember and all my bows shoot bullet holes from 3 yards, moving to 7, then 10 then 15 to 20 yards. That way I see what the arrow is doing down range. With the cams timed ( a twist of the cable may be needed) these bows just plain out right shoot! I also shoot a 20 strand string.I've always found these bows easy to tune. My advantage is I have learned a lot from Wes VanHorn( the maker of the strings for the Advantage)

2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP ARROWS/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY



asa_low12 said:


> I'm shooting a fuse with a blade. I was just wondering how everybody else's was. Mine was middle of arrow to top of hole, until I moved it down to middle/middle last night. I haven't shot it yet. I'm waiting on my draw board materials to get here and I was just playing around with it while i'm waiting.


----------



## jwcatto

The bows do flat out shoot, I never meant to infer that they did not. I got to do some shooting last night from 40yds and very quickly had to change 2 pin nock bushing, One of them the pin was split in two. Love my Pearson bows, just was having an issue tuning a 31" dl Legend 

Stay thirsty my friends,
Catto


----------



## MoNofletch

Still waiting for the Stealth 2 to ship!! Waaaaaaa! :Cry:


----------



## kw1

any word on shipping maybe get some of the stealth 2 out a little early


----------



## kw1

ed are you going to make it to the ibo indoor worlds? a couple of my buddy's made it over to the on in pa said they had a lot of fun


----------



## Pride Hunter

http://www.youtube.com/user/rumpsjc :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## selectarchery




----------



## MoNofletch

Dear Jim Rumps,
I *use to have * a friend that owned Select Archery. Now that same "friend" parades around with *MY* bow while in a video - so arrogantly as to mock me. You know we are all waiting for our Stealths....and you are laughing at us Jim. Belive me......I know! Thanks for rubbing our noses in it Jimmyboy! :set1_punch: :tape2:


----------



## selectarchery

MoNofletch said:


> Dear Jim Rumps,
> I *use to have * a friend that owned Select Archery. Now that same "friend" parades around with *MY* bow while in a video - so arrogantly as to mock me. You know we are all waiting for our Stealths....and you are laughing at us Jim. Belive me......I know! Thanks for rubbing our noses in it Jimmyboy! :set1_punch: :tape2:


Sounds like you might go postal on me...:wink::wink::wink: Here's another one to send you over the edge. I'll see if we can do one this week with someone dressed up like a USPS worker just to rub it in. Mono is my favorite customer!!!!!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter

I feel your pain MONO. He used my bow in the Advantage vids and almost sold it to someone else not knowing it was actually mine-LOL. Can't wait to see what she does after the Select tune!'


----------



## selectarchery

Pride Hunter said:


> I feel your pain MONO. He used my bow in the Advantage vids and almost sold it to someone else not knowing it was actually mine-LOL. Can't wait to see what she does after the Select tune!'


That one wasn't my fault...no one told me they'd send me your bow...we both would have been shedding some tears if that would have happened!!! Take care,
Jim


----------



## powerquack2000

Good to see Pearson still represented in the Archery world.

They were once a big, big deal here in Arkansas. My grandmother even worked at their plant in Pine Buff in the 50's.


----------



## ADDChild

Just snowed 6-8" here in Michigan. Was only supposed to be 0.5"!


----------



## Edavies30

Will be going out on the 18th and staying overnight. Shooting at 930 am on the 19TH. Always have fun! Are you going? That shoot at the sportsman show ( IBO indoor national champ.) is fun and different. 6 turkeys shooting up in the stands at 41 and 42 yards can get some things puckered up. The rest of the shots will also get your attention. Got 4 th in the national and made the Kestone finals . I think Ben Pearson is missing out not having a booth set up at this show. It is the largest sportsman show on the whole east coast.Also there is a Ben Pearson pro staff and dealer that live in the area to run the booth. Let me know if your going to be at the indoor worlds and shooting time

2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP ARROWS /ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY

.


kw1 said:


> ed are you going to make it to the ibo indoor worlds? a couple of my buddy's made it over to the on in pa said they had a lot of fun


----------



## MoNofletch

You know I love ya Jimmy!


----------



## kw1

I'm planing on going haven't sighned up yet going on sunday


----------



## kw1

That's not to shabby Ed now your going to have to do better in cleveland


----------



## MoNofletch

Any S2's shipping yet? :tongue:


----------



## kw1

MoNofletch said:


> Any S2's shipping yet? :tongue:


Mine is first lol:wink:


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

kw1 said:


> Mine is first lol:wink:


Hmmm, wonder if Carolyn likes bribes, I mean flowers.:shade:


----------



## MoNofletch

Nope...She like me! MINE IS FIRST!!!! Camo with black limbs is easier to build! :wink:


----------



## kw1

Hey now black riser camp limbs easier


----------



## Pride Hunter

Yes-black with camo limbs!


----------



## MoNofletch

It is getting close! Please tell me they will be shipped on time!!


----------



## kw1

Mike how did the campout go any deer for dinner


----------



## vegashunter55

I see the surgeon on Wednesday and he will explain what needs to be done on the shoulder. The ortho. says I could be back shooting the bow in four weeks. I will see if it is true. Send me my Stealth 2. Las Vegas needs to see this bow.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Mike how did the campout go any deer for dinner


The campout went well, other then the 6" of snow we got.
I think everyone that hunted saw deer, but nobody let an arrow loose.
You should have stopped by. We had so much food, it wasn't funny.
Deer chili, deer backstrap on the grill, goose balls, eggs, bacon, deer sausage, and potatoes.
And of course plenty of adult beverages.


----------



## kw1

Vegas good luck with the shoulder my dad had his replaced 5 years ago. He started out with a torn rotator cup. It wasn't easy


----------



## vegashunter55

kw1 said:


> Vegas good luck with the shoulder my dad had his replaced 5 years ago. He started out with a torn rotator cup. It wasn't easy


This is a grinding-out of the arch in the shoulder. Mine is growing a calcium deposit that is rubbing on the tendon causing it to calcify. MRI showed no tear in the rotator. 
With the tendon in good condition (no tear) I think the recovery time should be quicker.


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> This is a grinding-out of the arch in the shoulder. Mine is growing a calcium deposit that is rubbing on the tendon causing it to calcify. MRI showed no tear in the rotator.
> With the tendon in good condition (no tear) I think the recovery time should be quicker.


thats good because he stilll cant use his arm


----------



## asa_low12

Went to my first shoot of the year yesterday here in Arkansas. Took first in top gun, which drew a lot of attention to the Advantage after the shoot. A lot of local shooters were saying they noticed the bow before the shoot but had no idea what it was. Know they know.


----------



## vegashunter55

Nice job at the shoot. The Advantage earns looks before shooting and even more at the awards ceremony. Stick with it and grow your reputation as a good shooter and ambassador for Ben Pearson Archery.


----------



## MoNofletch

I had a debridement on my left shoulder. My advise is to GET THE NERVE BLOCK! Trust me! You will wake up the next morning and oxycodone will not be enough! Good luck- I will hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## greimer

Check out some Pictures from our shoot in Brewton AL...We had a lot of Pearson shooters there. We had a good time and you might even recognize some of these guys in the Pearson shirts

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1435516&p=1060226335&posted=1#post1060226335


----------



## asa_low12

OK i've been meaning to ask you guys from Brewton about this. I have a hilarious ringtone on my phone that says " Heatin n a beatin welding service in brewton, AL- we specialize in bla bla bla..." I was just wondering if it's a real business or just a funny ringtone?


----------



## kw1

Any news on the stealth 2 maybe starting to ship


----------



## vegashunter55

Hello, It is now the Month of March. I think shipping dates should be posted soon. I have everything ready to mount on my Stealth 2. I just need the Stealth 2 to arrive.
Todd, you don't even have to send me a line first, just send it out.


----------



## MoNofletch

I heard a rumor it will be another month. :sad: I have to call and find out.


----------



## South Man

I am ready to get mine coming! What's the word????


----------



## Pride Hunter

It gets here when it gets here. I cant wait but I still have a wall full of GREAT Pearson bows to shoot until it does!


----------



## MoNofletch

I don't want to wait another month. :zip: :angry1: :dontknow: :bs: :noidea:


----------



## kw1

I dont want to either but no choice


----------



## MoNofletch

Yep I called and confirmed...end of March if you want to wait it out!


----------



## 537

We appreciate everyone's patience. The stealth 2 has been delayed several weeks . Some of the circumstances were beyond our control, but in reality all the blame lies with me. I should have more proactive in solving the problem that led to this delay. At this point all I can do is ask that you forgive me. I can assure everyone that we are doing everything we can to get these bows out as soon as possible.

I know I am biased but it you ask anyone who has shot one , the Stealth 2 is worth the wait.


----------



## pearson mike

I've shot it........Well worth the wait.
I'm a lefty, which will be longer, and I'll wait for it patiently.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Thanks for getting the info out Jeremy. We appreciate it and like I say, still have an Advantage and a Legend that will shoot lights out too. Its better right then rushed.


----------



## vegashunter55

The surgeon said that although the MRI shows no tear, excess fluid in the bursa and the limited/painful movement shows a tear. When he operates on the 10th Mar, he will fix everything and worse case is no touching a bow until Sept 10th, 2011. If there is a tear then I will let another shooter or shop have the Stealth 2 that was being built for me. No sense have the best bow in production sitting in the bow room and not able to shoot it till then. With the production setback at least someone will enjoy a Stealth 2 until I can reorder one in the fall.


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> The surgeon said that although the MRI shows no tear, excess fluid in the bursa and the limited/painful movement shows a tear. When he operates on the 10th Mar, he will fix everything and worse case is no touching a bow until Sept 10th, 2011. If there is a tear then I will let another shooter or shop have the Stealth 2 that was being built for me. No sense have the best bow in production sitting in the bow room and not able to shoot it till then. With the production setback at least someone will enjoy a Stealth 2 until I can reorder one in the fall.


That stinks but better to catch it now than to cause more damage


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## kw1

Where is everyone


----------



## pearson mike

Dude, we can't all be wealthy millionaires. Some of us have to work for our bread and butter...lol


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Dude, we can't all be wealthy millionaires. Some of us have to work for our bread and butter...lol


Man I wish this truck driving bit is getting old after 16 years


----------



## Pride Hunter

If we wait on the bows then please give us a pic of the black/camo bow. Thanks.


----------



## z34mann

its just going to hurt that much more lol


----------



## z34mann

great shooting pearson family


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## greimer

I see alot of Pearson shooters at the top of there classes from the ASA shoot in LA...way to Go!!


----------



## z34mann

keep it up


----------



## asa_low12

Good shootin everybody


----------



## South Man

pearson mike said:


> Dude, we can't all be wealthy millionaires. Some of us have to work for our bread and butter...lol


True!


----------



## jwcatto

Quickie:
60Lb Legend 31" draw 347.5 grain arrow.

What would you guess the speed to be? Nothing but a loop on the string, no peep. 

58lb Advantage 31" draw 347.5 grain arrow, = 289fps Loop and peep.


----------



## Pride Hunter

400 FPS? Hey I'm optimistic!


----------



## kw1

297


----------



## kw1

Well where are the results


----------



## South Man

Good morning Pearson folks!


----------



## jwcatto

Unfortunately I had the results before the post. The legend shot 283 at higher poundage, I guess I have some tinkering to do.
Same arrow, same setup just slower?

Bow shoots great and looks even better


----------



## 537

Pride Hunter said:


> If we wait on the bows then please give us a pic of the black/camo bow. Thanks.


The only one here is Chris'


----------



## 537

greimer said:


> I see alot of Pearson shooters at the top of there classes from the ASA shoot in LA...way to Go!!


11 top tens including 3rd and 4th in Semi Pro and 4th in Open A


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> 11 top tens including 3rd and 4th in Semi Pro and 4th in Open A


I was 2 out of top ten and I know 14th was also pearson in k45


----------



## Pride Hunter

Congrats to all and that bow looks Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> 11 top tens including 3rd and 4th in Semi Pro and 4th in Open A


Way to go folks...That's great.


----------



## badbow148

Congrats to all the Pearson shooters,awesome Badbow


----------



## kw1

My legend at 61 lb. 29 in. 385 gn. Arrow was 279 so yeah I would sasome tinkering in order and Jeremy that's my stealth 2 in the pic better send it out quick ibo indoor world in a week and a half


----------



## BenjaminT

My adavantage is shooting great!!! How about y'all's????


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## South Man

537 said:


> We appreciate everyone's patience. The stealth 2 has been delayed several weeks . Some of the circumstances were beyond our control, but in reality all the blame lies with me. I should have more proactive in solving the problem that led to this delay. At this point all I can do is ask that you forgive me. I can assure everyone that we are doing everything we can to get these bows out as soon as possible.
> 
> I know I am biased but it you ask anyone who has shot one , the Stealth 2 is worth the wait.


We will just have to wait it out! We will forgive you!


----------



## Pride Hunter

Haven't shot in 3 weeks and State indoors is tomorrow. Should be great!


----------



## asa_low12

If any of you guys need a classic scope I got one for sale. Make you a deal.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1441832


----------



## vegashunter55

I had my shoulder surgery yesterday. Bone spur impingement removal, calcification of the tendon, which also had a hole in it requiring a resection and repair. My arm is in a sling and I will get the recovery estimate on Wednesday. PT starts on Monday, pain started yesterday, outlook for complete restoration is very good, I should end up holding the bow steadier than ever.
I'm going to see if the Stealth 2 comes in 50# limbs that will turn down to 35# to start the recovery off right.


----------



## MoNofletch

Good luck with your pain management!!


----------



## z34mann

*my babies*


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## guanche

Hello

I´m looking for a 27" R2B2 cam for a Pearson Z34 for a friend. I write a Pm to Jeremy and one email to Selectarchery but dont have answer. Somebody can help me? where can I buy a set?

Thank you in advance


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

guanche said:


> Hello
> 
> I´m looking for a 27" R2B2 cam for a Pearson Z34 for a friend. I write a Pm to Jeremy and one email to Selectarchery but dont have answer. Somebody can help me? where can I buy a set?
> 
> Thank you in advance


 I can get you a set. Send an email to [email protected] or call me and I'll get you the price. Should ship today.


----------



## guanche

email sent

thank you


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ever wonder what the Advantage would be like with the Single Z7 cam?


----------



## vegashunter55

I saw the Dr. today and discussed what he did. Removed bone spur, calcification of tendon which extended through the tendon into the head of the humerus, installed three anchors to attach the rotator more securely. No full time sling use, range of motion exercise, I don't need the pain meds any more so... three months I could be holding a bow again.
Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## 537

vegashunter55 said:


> I saw the Dr. today and discussed what he did. Removed bone spur, calcification of tendon which extended through the tendon into the head of the humerus, installed three anchors to attach the rotator more securely. No full time sling use, range of motion exercise, I don't need the pain meds any more so... three months I could be holding a bow again.
> Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.


Great news


----------



## asa_low12

Pride Hunter said:


> Ever wonder what the Advantage would be like with the Single Z7 cam?


I've been thinking a whole lot here lately about a semi-deflex, advantage grip and limbs, with a cam and 1/2 "style" cam. Same ATA as advantage. I tried to draw one out on paint but that fell apart like a 2 dollar suitcase.


----------



## z34mann

I have been dreaming of a 40-42"ata. with a solid wall like the advantage. and if it would push an arrow 286fps. wow


----------



## asa_low12

What about a riser with different stabilizer mounting holes above and below the standard one. Maybe some cool aluminum caps to screw in the ones you weren't using. I don't know if there would be any advantage to this but i'm sure it would be useful to some, and wouldn't hurt anything being there. 

R2B2 and Legend cams are hybrid cams right? Or are they just a two cam? What type of cam is a cam n a half? I'm not up to par on my cam terms and would like to be able to describe what i'm thinking.


----------



## kw1

Cam and a half would be like a Hoyt legend is a binary so the cams are tied together


----------



## asa_low12

I know cam and a half is a hoyt cam but I was wondering what "type" or "genre" or whatever that it is. What do you mean by the cams are tied together in a binary? I would really like to know this stuff.


----------



## badbow148

vegashunter55 said:


> I saw the Dr. today and discussed what he did. Removed bone spur, calcification of tendon which extended through the tendon into the head of the humerus, installed three anchors to attach the rotator more securely. No full time sling use, range of motion exercise, I don't need the pain meds any more so... three months I could be holding a bow again.
> Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.


good to here and good luck Badbow.


----------



## kw1

binary cables run cam to cam cam and a half has one control cable and one what we called a power cable the one runs from cam to cam the other runs cam to axle


----------



## asa_low12

kw1 said:


> binary cables run cam to cam cam and a half has one control cable and one what we called a power cable the one runs from cam to cam the other runs cam to axle


Ok I got ya now. What is the advantage of binary cams?


----------



## kw1

easier to keep in time is the main thing i think but you will get many different answers on that after shooting 2 cam camand a half and binary ill stick with the binary they feel the best to me


----------



## Pride Hunter

3D shoots the next 3 weekends. Cant wait to kill some foam.


----------



## z34mann

i'm trying to get ready for Paris


----------



## jwcatto

What is the release date for the Stealth II?


----------



## kw1

i think its going to be mid april


----------



## Edavies30

Did anybody else go to the IBO indoor world champ last week? Looked around both days and didn't see anybody. Had a great time,people asked about the Advantage. Would be nice to see more Ben Pearson shooters at the IBO events.

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP ARROWS/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY


----------



## MoNofletch

Yes they pushed the S2 back to mid April


----------



## team_TRX

Just out of curiosity, what exactly was the issue with the bows that they had to push back the release date?


----------



## MoNofletch

Riser work from what I understand.


----------



## vegashunter55

No, it was the machining on the cams. They had to go to someone who could put out the work.
With my shoulder out of action during rehab the delay doesn't bother me, but I will continue to wait.


----------



## pabowman

Edavies30 said:


> Did anybody else go to the IBO indoor world champ last week? Looked around both days and didn't see anybody. Had a great time,people asked about the Advantage. Would be nice to see more Ben Pearson shooters at the IBO events.
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP ARROWS/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY


Dale and I went sunday... He hasn't been shooting much this year yet cause he's building a house and his 2nd child is due at the end of may. I ended up 10th in MBO


----------



## Edavies30

Good shooting Rob! Give my best to Dale and good luck with everything he has going on. Came in 9th in msr. Should have been much better if i didn't get a bunch of kick outs in the X. Thats what happens when you shoot with great shooters. Had a great time. Hope to see you down the road. Will try and make the Pa ASA state champ. shoot.

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP ARROWS/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY


----------



## kw1

i didnt get my form in in time but ill be at bedford


----------



## pabowman

kw1 said:


> i didnt get my form in in time but ill be at bedford


Just for future reference, you can show up and register on sunday and shoot. We did this year, and i know several people who just show up on sunday every year and register an shoot... plenty of spaces usually and they are more than happy to accomodate. Hope to see ya at the ASA state championship in july


----------



## kw1

pabowman said:


> Just for future reference, you can show up and register on sunday and shoot. We did this year, and i know several people who just show up on sunday every year and register an shoot... plenty of spaces usually and they are more than happy to accomodate. Hope to see ya at the ASA state championship in july


where do they hold those


----------



## pabowman

IBO Indoor World's is at the International Expo Center in Cleveland Ohio every year in mid-march. Its a great shoot to really test your skills. they set 2 courses, 1 for hunters and short yardage classes, and one for advanced hunter, MBO, Semi-pro and Pro. And it counts as a world qualifier as well. Virgie Rock does a great job running the shoot... you can get her number from the IBO website. She will send you a registration form and you can fill it out and send it back, she will set you a time as close to the one you request, send you your yellow paper with your registration info on it, you show up and shoot at your time. 

ususally if you show up early, they will fit you in with another earlier group. I've done that every year so far. This year I didn't register, but called to see if there were spots still available on sunday. there always is because most people shoot saturday.


----------



## kw1

Yeah I've shot the indoor world but you said something about the Asa state


----------



## pabowman

Yeah, for PA its saturday july 16th at Fryburg Sportsmans Club. Check www.asaarchery.com and look under the menu for federation directors, look up the Ohio director and email or call him, he will be able to inform you about all the ASA events in Ohio, however, you are still more than welcome to come over and shoot our State Championship too


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## kw1

Well are we going to see the stealth 2 soon


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Hey guys, My wife is telling me that I need to get rid of some toys and since I have 2 2010 Advantages that will be the one to go. I wanted to post it here before I post it in the classifieds. You will have a choice of either the gameday or MO Blaize Orange and both of them have 60 pound limbs. If intresed please PM me for a price. I also have a couple dozen VAP's that I could probably do away with as well. Let me know.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Pride Hunter

If you had any VX-22HV I may be interested. Let me know.


----------



## z34mann

I wish I had the money to buy another advantage. because I sure would like to have a third 1


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

The Bow is sold. Thanks Guys. I still have the V1 VAP's 1 dozen 400's and 1 dozen 350's. 



Pride Hunter said:


> If you had any VX-22HV I may be interested. Let me know.


I am sorry I don't.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Thanks anyways.


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## kw1

well got to shoot shoot my new tx4 today 30 target course and shot a 297 not bad considering a 5 and 4 8's


----------



## z34mann

great to see every 1 in paris


----------



## BenjaminT

Congrats to Tyler Marlow for winning in the Open A class at the Paris Texas Pro/ Am!!! He was shooting a Ben Pearson Advantage!!!!


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

After shooting this TX4 I am amazed that they dropped it from the line up! It is super quiet and FAST! Even at 75#! Hey Pearson-bring this one back!


----------



## z34mann

i shot the stealth in paris, and i was very impressed. that thing is amazing. no shock or movement, folks are gonna love this hunting bow.


----------



## asa_low12

bump


----------



## kw1

well are getting closer to see them shipped out did they say


----------



## Pride Hunter

End of month they say now.


----------



## z34mann

that was a horrible deal that happened to pearson, hope every1 can be patient while they get the bows out. i know it sucks


----------



## kw1

Well that stinks but I'll wait


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## South Man

z34mann said:


> that was a horrible deal that happened to pearson, hope every1 can be patient while they get the bows out. i know it sucks


What horrible deal? I'm waiting patiently too!


----------



## srs64

Jeremy I really enjoyed seeing and shooting those bows today, and it was good to see you as well, been a long time since the team unidog days. go ahead and get me a black advanage boxed up 70lb 29.5 draw
Cause I got to have one, Andy will be calling for it soon........ I wish you all the best

Sherman


----------



## srs64

Second thoughts......
When he orders it you pick the color......... 
Surprise me.


----------



## vegashunter55

I am waiting for my Stealth 2. Just because the Dr. won't release me to draw a bow until Sept or Oct. I'll take the bow when available and hope the shoulder heals ahead of
time. I also know that we won't be disappointed once it is in our hands. Keep up with the good work it will all work out in due time.


----------



## kw1

Well how's is everyones season starting out. Mine is of to a good start took second at a local shoot and brought home some money woo hoo


----------



## peter rogers

I havent had much time to shoot but I went to a brush shoot saturday night and my Advantage performed great helping me shoot 64 up on a 30 target range..


----------



## jwcatto

Greetings Perarson family, I hope everyone is doing well. I Can't wait for the Stealth II to get here. I feel like a kid waiting on X-mas 

Shoot straight and stay safe,
Catto


----------



## bishjr

kw1 said:


> Well how's is everyones season starting out. Mine is of to a good start took second at a local shoot and brought home some money woo hoo


Mine started slow during indoors, but can honestly say I am not the best indoor shooter. Outdoor is starting up and in the 3 shoots I have done, have finishes of 5th, and possibly a 1st and 2nd. The last 2 I do not have results of yet, but based on previous scores this is about the average places fro the scores I posted for the shoots. How is everyone else's season going?


----------



## asa_low12

kw1 said:


> Well how's is everyones season starting out. Mine is of to a good start took second at a local shoot and brought home some money woo hoo


Mines looking pretty good. 3 shoots and 3 checks. However turkey season on the other hand is not looking so good. I can't do anything right to a turkey. I guess that's why it's hunting and not shooting...


----------



## kw1

Well good shooting keep it up and on the turkey i hope to get out this weekend and smoke one with the tx4


----------



## asa_low12

kw1 said:


> Well good shooting keep it up and on the turkey i hope to get out this weekend and smoke one with the tx4


I would like to be able to bowhunt but all I can hunt is public forest and i'm in the middle of the hills. It's more trouble than it's worth to drag a blind, chair, and bow/accessories around up and down these steep hills. I walked up and down, back and forth, 3 steep steep ridges this morning with the shotgun before work. I had them roosted right there close but the wind was so bad I couldn't tell anything about where they went. I would lovvve to setup a blind in a field and some decoys and kill one that way but I can't.


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## jwcatto

Well what is everyone up to these days???
This place is seeing about as much action as Rosie O'Donnels treadmill here lately.
Catto


----------



## kw1

well Catto give us some good news from out your way


----------



## greimer

1 week untill the next asa shoot in augusta...cant wait to see all the pearson family out on the ranges.


----------



## z34mann

I hope to be there 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jwcatto

kw1 said:


> well Catto give us some good news from out your way


Well, I won Teacher of the year, both of my children are healthy, my wife is still as fine as ever. Weather has been iffy for fishing but have still managed to catch a few, life is good.

Archery related is prolly what you were looking for  Not much to share here lately on that subject. Like we all know, It is hard to juggle a 4yr old and 10 month old and still get to devote time to Archery the way we used to before kids. 

Planning on poking some problematic pigs with the Pearson in the next few weeks though so I have that to look forward to plus the STEALTH II should be hitting the doorstep in the next week or so as well. Once again, Life is good!!!!

Peace,
Catto


----------



## kw1

That's good


----------



## South Man

jwcatto said:


> Well, I won Teacher of the year, both of my children are healthy, my wife is still as fine as ever. Weather has been iffy for fishing but have still managed to catch a few, life is good.
> 
> Archery related is prolly what you were looking for  Not much to share here lately on that subject. Like we all know, It is hard to juggle a 4yr old and 10 month old and still get to devote time to Archery the way we used to before kids.
> 
> Planning on poking some problematic pigs with the Pearson in the next few weeks though so I have that to look forward to plus the STEALTH II should be hitting the doorstep in the next week or so as well. Once again, Life is good!!!!
> 
> Peace,
> Catto


Good luck on the pigs! Congrats on all else!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Toys*

So while waiting on my new bow I decided to pick up this Rock River AR15 Advanced Tacticle Hunter at the gun show.


----------



## greimer

How many staff shooters are going.to Augusta this weekend?


----------



## kw1

Nice yoty and ground hog gun


----------



## z34mann

I'm hoping to make it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pabowman

anyone interested in buyng an Advantage or a Legend, PM me for price and details. I have one of each I need to move off my shelf here at the shop


----------



## jwcatto

Any news on the Stealth II? When will it be released?


----------



## pabowman

seriously... no one interested??? they gotta go...


----------



## kw1

Talk to Carolin and she said about three weeks the are starting to machine them or I should say program them


----------



## z34mann

pabowman said:


> seriosly... no one interested??? they gotta go...


 I would love 1 but cannot afford 1


----------



## South Man

We are ready! Let's go.


----------



## pabowman

even at $350 a piece plus shipping???


----------



## asa_low12

Anybody had any trouble ordering a scope from Classic? I've emailed and called for the past month and nothing.


----------



## z34mann

Danny I sure wish I had that right now. That is an awesome price.


pabowman said:


> even at $350 a piece plus shipping???


----------



## z34mann

Lots of Pearson shooters in Augusta. Wish I woulda scored better today but had fun today, and tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## asa_low12

z34mann said:


> Lots of Pearson shooters in Augusta. Wish I woulda scored better today but had fun today, and tomorrow is a new day.


Send us some scores!!!


----------



## vegashunter55

Here it is May 1st, and I haven't heard when the Stealth II will be released. I know that as anxious as we are to receive them, it must be frustrating at the factory not to be able to ship them out. I for one will be patient foe a few more weeks. I just go my NFAA Sectional Championship Plaque for Sen. BHFS. It looks good!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

vegashunter55 said:


> Here it is May 1st, and I haven't heard when the Stealth II will be released. I know that as anxious as we are to receive them, it must be frustrating at the factory not to be able to ship them out. I for one will be patient foe a few more weeks. I just go my NFAA Sectional Championship Plaque for Sen. BHFS. It looks good!


Hey Steve, Congrats on the Sectional win!!!


----------



## vegashunter55

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Steve, Congrats on the Sectional win!!!


Thanks, Todd. I can't wait until the surgeon releases me to start shooting. This week I begin weight and resistance training. It still looks like Aug. before I start shooting again. I have until then to get the mental aspects of the game down. After that I can start on the physical side of the hobby/sport.


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## z34mann

Pearson did exceptional in augusta this weekend congratz, 
Shooters 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Davis

ttt


----------



## pabowman

z34mann said:


> Danny I sure wish I had that right now. That is an awesome price.


no takers??? guess they are gonna go to ebay in a day or 2...


----------



## 537

vegashunter55 said:


> Here it is May 1st, and I haven't heard when the Stealth II will be released. I know that as anxious as we are to receive them, it must be frustrating at the factory not to be able to ship them out. I for one will be patient foe a few more weeks. I just go my NFAA Sectional Championship Plaque for Sen. BHFS. It looks good!


Thank you for your patience, we never imagined it could take this long to get this bow shipping. Parts are actually on machines now being cut so we do see the light at the end of the tunnel ( and it,s not a train). This has been the most frustrating thing we have had to deal with since taking over Ben Pearson Archery 2 years ago. It seems that shops would be jumping to get our money in this economy , but we have found that many of them have reduced the size of their work force and now can't keep up with the increased work load( go figure?). 

In any case thanks again for all the patience and support form the staff.


----------



## 537

Congratulations Team Pearson on a Great weekend at Augusta ASA, In the Super Senior class 4 top tens including Harold Williams in 1st and R E Smith in 3rd , In Known 45 , 2 top tens including John Bowersox in 3rd , for the sake of forgetting someone I won't give all the names but we had close to 20 top 15's in different classes.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Thanks for the update Jeremy!


----------



## asa_low12

537 said:


> Congratulations Team Pearson on a Great weekend at Augusta ASA, In the Super Senior class 4 top tens including Harold Williams in 1st and R E Smith in 3rd , In Known 45 , 2 top tens including John Bowersox in 3rd , for the sake of forgetting someone I won't give all the names but we had close to 20 top 15's in different classes.


Don't forget yourself in there at 4th in k45..


----------



## vegashunter55

Thanks for the official update on the Stealth II. I know that it will be worth the wait. I have not be released to shoot by my surgeon and don't think that he will do that before July/Aug. So for me it doesn't matter, but the Pro shop want to see and set mine up. I think that they will think about ordering the line if they are as impressed
as I am with the stats. Keep up the good work, we know that good thing come to those who wait..... I am more that willing to continue to wait.


----------



## pearson mike

537 said:


> Congratulations Team Pearson on a Great weekend at Augusta ASA, In the Super Senior class 4 top tens including Harold Williams in 1st and R E Smith in 3rd , In Known 45 , 2 top tens including John Bowersox in 3rd , for the sake of forgetting someone I won't give all the names but we had close to 20 top 15's in different classes.


Way to go folks, that's great...Congrats


----------



## jwcatto

Awesome Job team Pearson!!!!


----------



## kw1

Mike you found any Shrooms yet


----------



## pearson mike

I've been so busy trying to get everthing going on this new business, that I haven't been out looking.
We have our product in two carryouts and one restaurant. Plus we been selling a bunch out of here.
We've got the footers dug and poured for the new building before it started raining, two weeks ago. 
Most of the material is ordered waiting to be delievered.
We've put a couple dozen new fruit tress in the ground and 500 new grape vines.
How bout you, how many you up to?


----------



## kw1

None haven't had time to get out either births wife works this weekend so might head down to zanesville and take baby girl for her first hunt


----------



## kw1

Have you been to the handlebar ranch in mt gilead to shoot yet it's a pretty nice place might try and hit their night shoot saturday


----------



## kw1

Well I have a week till Bedford to early


----------



## kw1

Mike is that you in the video with the 539 fps bow


----------



## kw1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5TxOxi_Z70


----------



## pearson mike

Yep, when I was young and dumb...Not that I'm any smarter now.
The arrow was not quite IBO legal...1.2 grains per pound.
I had a few shots on it before this was filmed, I should have restung it before this shot.
It broke all the strings and bent the axles, other than that everything was ok.
How did you like the hair and clothes?
Frank Russ shot a highly modified Pearson Spoiler a couple years later at 558fps


----------



## asa_low12

pearson mike said:


> Yep, when I was young and dumb...Not that I'm any smarter now.
> The arrow was not quite IBO legal...1.2 grains per pound.
> I had a few shots on it before this was filmed, I should have restung it before this shot.
> It broke all the strings and bent the axles, other than that everything was ok.
> How did you like the hair and clothes?
> Frank Russ shot a highly modified Pearson Spoiler a couple years later at 558fps



LOL. 539fps!!! CATCH US IF YOU CAN, but timeout to put my bow back together again. The guy that got me started in 3d has an old spoiler about 90 lbs that he shot acc's out of. I swear one day I was late for a shoot, got on the range and heard and bow go off that sounded like a .22 mag. I knew in my head that was him with his old bow. I finally found my friends and there he was with the spoiler. The cable had broke on his conquest.


----------



## kw1

um how did the arrow end up in the wall sideways like that. and they were spiffy lol


----------



## pearson mike

It was pretty much a bare shaft. I had 1/4" feathers on it 3 fletch. And it wasn't a bow that I spent the time to tune, since it was pushing 130 lbs.


----------



## peter rogers

any pearson shooters going to bedford?


----------



## kw1

peter rogers said:


> any pearson shooters going to bedford?


ill be there leaving out friday night and going to try and shoot it all Saturday hope to hit the range about 7 or 730 Saturday


----------



## pearson mike

Good luck to everyone this weekend. Shoot'em up


----------



## greimer

Well I have to put the bow up for a while...I am having back surgery next Friday. I am hoping to see all the orange shirts at the classic but alot needs to happen between now and then. Keep Pearson going strong


----------



## dabishop_57

greimer said:


> Well I have to put the bow up for a while...I am having back surgery next Friday. I am hoping to see all the orange shirts at the classic but alot needs to happen between now and then. Keep Pearson going strong


Hope everything goes well and maybe you'll have a speedy recovery


----------



## vegashunter55

Good luck with your surgery. It takes time for a full recovery, I'm 1/3 of the way through mine and hope to shoot in Aug or Sept. Follow the Dr.'s orders and you should be back in no time.


----------



## greimer

U


dabishop_57 said:


> Hope everything goes well and maybe you'll have a speedy recovery


Thanks...hopefully shootin a bow will be for good recovery


----------



## Pride Hunter

Bask up^^^


----------



## peter rogers

I shot pretty good at bedford in the HC 415 & 19. I forgot how much fun it was to shoot the Hunter class and to shoot with a group of guys that just want to have a good time so I would like to say thanks to Shawn and Bob for a great time shooting


----------



## jwcatto

Any updates on the Stealth II?
Are they shipping yet?


----------



## kw1

I didn't have as much luck at Bedford. I got 6 targets in before found that my tape was 7 yards off wound up a 369 in the mbo


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## BenjaminT

kw1 said:


> I didn't have as much luck at Bedford. I got 6 targets in before found that my tape was 7 yards off wound up a 369 in the mbo


your tape was 7 yards off and you shot 6 targets with it that way and only ended up 31 down?!?!?! holy goodness!!!! If I had a bow that was 7 yards off and managed to shoot 6 targets with it that way, chances are, I would miss 6 targets!!!!!! How fast is your bow???????


----------



## kw1

Last I checked 315 before I tweaked it not sure now


----------



## kw1

And Pete nice shooting I shot all 40 Saturday even with them pulling us off the course for 2 hours due to the big storm


----------



## peter rogers

Kris I missed your PM. I shot all 40 on friday maybe next time


----------



## bigbassbuck

Is Pearson gonna ever get there new bows out this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on


----------



## kw1

Patience grasshopper patience


----------



## vegashunter55

Nevada Bowhunters will be shooting the State Outdoor Championship this weekend. I can't shoot yet, so I made 26lbs. of homemade chili to serve those attending.
It isn't the same as shooting but it is the best I can do until my shoulder heals. I'll be wearing my Pearson Shooter's shirt while serving chili. I hope that it doesn't snow
like last year. This is May after all!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Here is something I've been thinking....I'm itching to get my hands on a Stealth 2; however, I kind of like the timing of the bow coming out at the beginning of summer. Most every other manufacturer releases (or at least announces) their bows right in the middle of hunting season and no one (except insiders) will use it to hunt for a full year. The Stealth 2 will be released a few months before hunting season. Guys will have plenty of time to prepare for fall and Pearson will be one of the only companies with an early summer release. With hunting bows, I think if they were announced in March/April and started shipping in May/June, and announce the target bows in Oct/Nov and ship the target bows in December/Jan. Might set Pearson apart a little better and gives them a little more buzz with 2 release times throughout the year.


----------



## South Man

:wink::wink:


kw1 said:


> Patience grasshopper patience


Patience wears thin....you know how it goes.....


----------



## jwcatto

It will be worth the wait for sure!!!

I hope 2 release dates is good for business, I just worry that the folks waiting on the bow are going to move on or spend the money they had saved and end up not buying one. I know times are tough right now for most archery shops and I would hate to see lost revenue on a delayed ( however unintentional) release. I have faith that Pearson is doing all they can to continue putting out exceptional product. 
Pearson proud and always will be.
Shoot straight,
Catto


----------



## kw1

I know I know it does wear thin but we should see them in a couple of weeks I've been flip flopping back and forth about changing my order to an advantage but it so close now and my tx4 is shooting good enough till it gets here if I could just shoot well enough but my fault for Bedford and the 7 yard short tape


----------



## team_TRX

Had to cancel my order,just couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## South Man

team_TRX said:


> Had to cancel my order,just couldn't wait any longer.


I'm afraid that is what is going to happen when other companies have been out most for several months with flagship bows. I am waiting as mine is paid for. I'll wait it out!


----------



## Pride Hunter

I am waiting it out also.


----------



## kw1

hey peter i'll be in erie saturday


----------



## peter rogers

Kris, not sure ifi am gonna make it to Erie. I am wanting to go to London KY


----------



## kw1

I'd like to go down as well. I've not had the chance to shoot an Asa shoot before everyone says there are better than the ibo. Who knows I might get to both


----------



## vegashunter55

The Las Vegas Archers hosted the State Outdoor Championships this weekend. I am not ready to start shooting after shoulder surgery but I made 28 lbs of chili and donated my time to serve lunches. It was am honor wearing the Pearson shirt and hat while serving my chili. I can't wait until the Dr. releases me to begin shooting again. It was still fun hanging out with archers from all around Nevada.


----------



## greimer

It has only been 3 days from surgery and I miss shooting my advantage alot


----------



## vegashunter55

greimer said:


> It has only been 3 days from surgery and I miss shooting my advantage alot


I haven't shot my Advantage since the last day of the Vegas World Archery Festival and had surgery the 11 of March. I can try to raise the bow at arms length and let it down
as long as I don't attempt to draw it. 

Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## bersh

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Here is something I've been thinking....I'm itching to get my hands on a Stealth 2; however, I kind of like the timing of the bow coming out at the beginning of summer. Most every other manufacturer releases (or at least announces) their bows right in the middle of hunting season and no one (except insiders) will use it to hunt for a full year. The Stealth 2 will be released a few months before hunting season. Guys will have plenty of time to prepare for fall and Pearson will be one of the only companies with an early summer release. With hunting bows, I think if they were announced in March/April and started shipping in May/June, and announce the target bows in Oct/Nov and ship the target bows in December/Jan. Might set Pearson apart a little better and gives them a little more buzz with 2 release times throughout the year.


 The problem is that they are still 5+ months behind everyone else. The only way the scenario you've spelled out is practical is if they start introducing the following year models in March/April. They should have just waited and called the Stealth II a 2012 model.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bersh said:


> The problem is that they are still 5+ months behind everyone else. The only way the scenario you've spelled out is practical is if they start introducing the following year models in March/April. They should have just waited and called the Stealth II a 2012 model.


Sure they are 5 months behind right now, but what I'm saying is that they will be 6 months ahead of everyone if they intentionally do it this way in the future. Plus they will be releasing one at the exact same time as everyone else during the fall if they release one for target just before target season. My thought is that no one is releasing bows this time of year. Seems like the best time to me, especially for hunting bows.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Hello Pearson Nation. I have found out that my wife has to have her Gall Bladder removed and we will be paying out of pocket for this since we have no health insurance so I have to get rid of my Gameday Orange 2010 Advantage. I really hate to get rid of it but we don't have much of a choice. I would prefer to sell it to a member of the Pearson Nation so I am offering it here first befor I put it in the classifieds. It has the 02 Cams and measures 27.75 draw length. PM me for pictures and pricing. Thanks for the help.

Andy


----------



## Jeremy Davis

Andy
We will be praying for Her and your famliy , May God be with you all.
JD


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Jeremy Davis said:


> Andy
> We will be praying for Her and your famliy , May God be with you all.
> JD


Thank You JD.


----------



## kw1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









she is ready for her stealth ll to arrive


----------



## z34mann

Sorry to hear that Andy


----------



## vegashunter55

I spoke to Jeremy today and was told that the machining work on cams and risers was coming along. He felt that within the next few weeks bows should be ready to ship. 
I don't know at what volume, but anything is better than nothing. He shares our frustration and knows that when you sub-contract out work, you can't promise what they promise, 
only what they deliver. It is always best to under promise and over deliver. That being said, I think that bows will be leaving the factory very soon once everything arrives from the
various sub-contractors. A little more patience and we will have them.


----------



## jwcatto

Prayers for a speedy recovery.

I think everyone has their heads on right as far as the Stealth goes. Stuff happens. 
As shooters we want the bow to shoot and enjoy.
As business owners we want the bow to sell and profit.
But as the factory that makes them? 
Well, I cannot imagine the pressure they are on to deliver the product and keep the doors open for dealers and themselves.

I had 2 of my customers back out on their orders. I still have one customer who is waiting in the wings and I am certain that when his bow arrives, I should have no problems getting the others back and hopefully more orders. 



In prosperity our friends know us.
In adversity we know our true friends.

Stay safe, Shoot straight, smell the roses and carry on,
Catto


----------



## vegashunter55

Well said!


----------



## MoNofletch

How long have some of you waited? When did you "pre order" your S2?


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> she is ready for her stealth ll to arrive


She's getting big. It won't be long and she'll be shooting.


----------



## vegashunter55

I ordered my Stealth II on Jan 2nd, 2011. There is nothing I can do to rush the delivery or help with the machining if the metal parts. Therefore I will be patient knowing that one of the finest bows made will soon be shipped to me in Las Vegas. I can wait for as long as it takes, I just didn't realize that it would be around five months. I will continue to work my therapy and get my shoulder to full strength.


----------



## kw1

yeah we had our 6 month check up monday 17 lbs 26 in long now getting to be a chunk


----------



## Pride Hunter

My Birthday is in a couple weeks. Maybe with a little luck the STealth II will be on my doorstep before then.


----------



## kw1

Mine was last and I had hoped the same but wasn't lucky but they should be out this week or next if everything is still on track


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

A couple of pics of the bow I am getting rid of. I will be putting it in the classifieds later this week. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## vegashunter55

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> A couple of pics of the bow I am getting rid of. I will be putting it in the classifieds later this week. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!


You should sell any Martin Archery equipment that you have and keep the Advantage. It is a sad reality when you have to sell stuff to pay for expenses. That is a bummer.
I have the same bow in 29.5 DL 60# and love it. You will be suffering withdrawals for months.


----------



## peter rogers

so I set up and tuned a new Legend and some new arrows, it shoots great and I'm trying it out at a local bow shoot before I go to PA for the IBO shoot and this guy says I thought Pearson went out of business, I said still going strong then he asked if he could shoot it...SOLD now he ownes it. guess i better get my advantage ready fo PA


----------



## kw1

I got that a lot last year and I really like that color talking about the gameday orange. It was a moth to a flame


----------



## kw1

Hey mike we are shooting in mt gilead Sunday if you get a chance at the handle bar ranch


----------



## pearson mike

If I finish getting this block laid, I might be due a break.


----------



## kw1

sweet i hop to be there by 8 the wife has plans for us so need to be home by noon or 1


----------



## pearson mike

We didn't get finished. I'm heading out now, before it gets hot.
Good luck today shooting.


----------



## Belicoso

Will the Stealth II be released to the public this year or is it cancelled and it will be 2012?
Thanks


----------



## vegashunter55

I'm sure that they will start shipping the Stealth II in a couple of weeks. I see my surgeon on Wed. and see when I can start shooting after shoulder surgery.
I missed the first draw but there are a few archery tags left so I might apply again for the second draw.


----------



## asa_low12

How'd everybody do?


----------



## kw1

Well mike it was a nice shoot ended up 2 up it's a nice place to shoot


----------



## elkhunter

I found the ASA Kentucky shoot a real challenge, and managed to come in 3rd in the Senior Masters. We won't be able to make Illinois, but will definetly make the Classic


----------



## kw1

elkhunter said:


> I found the ASA Kentucky shoot a real challenge, and managed to come in 3rd in the Senior Masters. We won't be able to make Illinois, but will definetly make the Classic


Nice shooting


----------



## asa_low12

I drew a mule deer tag for unit 30 in NM for nov 12-16. I really hope the Pearson gets to stick the monster I saw out there last year. First time i've ever had the chance to hunt out of state.


----------



## kw1

If this is your first out of state hunt how did you see the monster last year


----------



## asa_low12

kw1 said:


> If this is your first out of state hunt how did you see the monster last year


Just because I wasn't hunting doesn't mean I didn't go out in the desert and "hunt" without a weapon. I'm obssessed and any time I can get out and see different animals then i'm going to.


----------



## dabishop_57

Ttt


----------



## elkhunter

Thanks kw1 >>> course ya see I had an "Advantage" over most of the competition !!! Let's just hope it will be a BIGGER "Advantage" at the Classic. Last year I was "so-close" --- a 3-way tie for 2nd place --- SOOOO, I have a very big incentive to go back there. Another help this year is I am shooting Carbon Express Pro 27's, and manage to pick up a few extra line cutter points at every shoot.


----------



## kw1

Low12 just playing around I'm out as much as I can also


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## asa_low12

kw1 said:


> Low12 just playing around I'm out as much as I can also


Yea I can't wait to actually have a bow with me. I didn't get up in the mountains the last time I was there, but i've always dreamed of being in some real mountains and getting lost for a few days. I had always pictured mountains like in CO but the ones in NM will be equally as awesome from the pics i've been looking at. I'm not gonna get much sleep between now and nov 12.


----------



## kw1

Headed to Erie boys wish me luck need all I can get this is always my worst one of the year


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## peter rogers

kw1 said:


> Headed to Erie boys wish me luck need all I can get this is always my worst one of the year


Let us know how you did


----------



## kw1

well i was doing ok till target 28 then it all went down hill from there pete did you make it up


----------



## peter rogers

kw1 said:


> well i was doing ok till target 28 then it all went down hill from there pete did you make it up


Ya I made it shot the hunter class and had a good time


----------



## kw1

i meant to get ahold of you but we didnt get there till 8 saturday morning shot all 40 went to dinner and headed home. i moved up to open and had more fun than hunter had a better year last year but the baby is taking more of my time so not as much practice as i would like but still having fun


----------



## 537

Belicoso said:


> Will the Stealth II be released to the public this year or is it cancelled and it will be 2012?
> Thanks


We hope to be completely caught up with all Stealth 2 orders by the end of July.
Here is a picture of the first risers off the machines.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Cant wait and thanks for the update!


----------



## vegashunter55

Great news! They look great and I know that you are as anxious to ship them as we are to receive them. I just applied for the 2nd draw archery tag and hope that
I get good news to go along with a great new bow.


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## peter rogers

Jeremy, Are you going to be at the Ill ASA shoot?


----------



## 537

peter rogers said:


> Jeremy, Are you going to be at the Ill ASA shoot?


.
We are leaving Thursday morning, headed up. How about you?


----------



## peter rogers

537 said:


> .
> We are leaving Thursday morning, headed up. How about you?


I plan on going up friday morning and bringing my son with me


----------



## kw1

ttt


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

My turn-TTT


----------



## asa_low12

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## kw1

TTt


----------



## vegashunter55

Ttt


----------



## greimer

Wish I could be in Ill...good luck to the Pearson gang...I will see everyone at the classic


----------



## kw1

Well my 2011 advantage showed up yesterday looks good and feels even better. I like the way they moved the grip brace back hand fits much better


----------



## Pride Hunter

No page 2 for U


----------



## vegashunter55

How did everyone due this weekend. Did you shoot some great scores? Me...still recovering from shoulder surgery. Shooting a Genesis in the back yard and therapy everyday.
I went fishing three hours north of Las Vegas and caught a nine lb. Largemouth Bass. Got board after catching my limit of trout and put a worm on a trout hook and that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## vegashunter55

Three days til July. Where oh where can my Stealth II be? I hope that I'll be ready for my mgt hunt in TX in Oct.


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> Three days til July. Where oh where can my Stealth II be? I hope that I'll be ready for my mgt hunt in TX in Oct.


They said they should be caught up on all of them by the end of july


----------



## kw1

Tyt from north topsail NC


----------



## badbow148

Good luck to all in the tournys. Vegashunter55 trout just isn't much fun after big large mouth bass that big. I am from KS. and now in WY. sure miss the Bass fishing. Good luck on your surgery do what the doc says do not push it to much. Had both of my shoulders done.


----------



## vegashunter55

As much fun as fishing is, I'd rather be able to shoot the bow. I'm hoping that either I draw a deer tag or am able to recreational shoot by Sept. The Senior Games are in Oct.


----------



## 537

We have been doing a little bowfishing lately , seeing hundreds of stingrays every time we go out


----------



## z34mann

Cool, good shooting


----------



## pearson mike

Those dudes sure are ugly. Can you eat them?


----------



## 537

pearson mike said:


> Those dudes sure are ugly. Can you eat them?


Don't eat them myself but a lot of people do. They say that much of the imitation crab meat we buy in stores is actually stingray.


----------



## kw1

Well send them all up


----------



## vegashunter55

*Countdown for the Stealth II*

How many days until your Stealth II arrives? I'm guessing that mine will be at the proshop by the 21st of July. I will give them a few days to put everything on it and show it off. I will then be ready to start training with the limbs lightened to their max and my shoulder strong enough to draw and shoot. I find out on the 15th if I drew a second chance deer tag. If not, I have my TX deer hunt to go to.
Good luck to all the others waiting for their Stealth II. Two weeks and then they should start shipping.


----------



## greimer

Happy 4th Pearson family


----------



## kw1

Well the new advantage did me well the other day I shot 4 up and tha was with a five


----------



## kw1

just hope i can carry it over to this weekend anyone else going to nelsonville


----------



## kw1

mike you coming down


----------



## pearson mike

We'll have to see. If the steel shows up for the roof, then I'll be roofing.


----------



## kw1

Your working to hard you need a break there maybe some barley pops to drink


----------



## pearson mike

Did you know that this building that I'm building, is for the production of alcohol.
That if I show up, the truck will be full.
This is the new Bokes Creek Winery


----------



## pearson mike

Ok there has been a change in plans. I am going down to Nelsonville on Sat. afternoon.
Give me a call and I'll tell ya where I'm at.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Ok there has been a change in plans. I am going down to Nelsonville on Sat. afternoon.
> Give me a call and I'll tell ya where I'm at.


will do


----------



## pearson mike

Did you make it down?
We hung out until dark, then headed back north.


----------



## kw1

yeah sorry didnt come off the course till 630 or so and was tired forgot all about it


----------



## vegashunter55

vegashunter55 said:


> How many days until your Stealth II arrives? I'm guessing that mine will be at the proshop by the 21st of July. I will give them a few days to put everything on it and show it off. I will then be ready to start training with the limbs lightened to their max and my shoulder strong enough to draw and shoot. I find out on the 15th if I drew a second chance deer tag. If not, I have my TX deer hunt to go to.
> Good luck to all the others waiting for their Stealth II. Two weeks and then they should start shipping.


It is now the 10th of July. I hope to hear soon from the factory as to when shipping will start.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> yeah sorry didnt come off the course till 630 or so and was tired forgot all about it


Did ya do any good?


----------



## kw1

The first 10 killed me after that I held my own. You have to love the 37 yard turkeys


----------



## elkhunter

Pearson was well represented this weekend at the ASA Florida State Championship Shoot --- saw lottsa "orange", and lottsa Pearson Bows. They were also well represented on the podium for winning/placing --- next "stop", The Classic !!!


----------



## peter rogers

ttt


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## bishjr

How did everyone do shooting this weekend? I am about a 1000 miles away from my bows right now, since I am working in western Alabama.


----------



## badbow148

What is the latest word on the new Stealth 2 bows,thanks


----------



## z34mann

No word


----------



## vegashunter55

It still looks like the end of the month. Carolyn said that they will be shipped in the order that were paid for. I asked that she call when mine is shipped as the Dr. released me to start shooting again. It has been since mid. Feb and I can start with low poundage and build up to full strength. I'll post when I get the phone call confirming the shipment. It won't be much longer now.


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## vegashunter55

I got a release from the Dr. to start shooting. I took my 60# Advantage to the pro shop and had longer limb bolts installed. They give 13 turns out and my bow weight dropped from 60# max to 32#. My 29.5" DL is a joy to shoot mow and I will return my loaner Genesis at 28# and begin again with my Advantage. I hope that I receive a call from Pearson saying that they have shipped my new Stealth II. I want to take it to TX for my Management Deer Hunt in Nov. I hope all the Pearson shooters are as happy as I am. My first chance to shoot a Pearson since mid February. I never knew that for an old guy, time moves so slow.


----------



## badbow148

Congrats with the good news on your shooting and getting healed up. Good luck in Nov. vegashunter55


----------



## vegashunter55

badbow148 said:


> Congrats with the good news on your shooting and getting healed up. Good luck in Nov. vegashunter55


Thanks! I'll let everyone know about my progress. It just feels good to hold a bow at arms length again.


----------



## stinky1

Stealth II?


----------



## badbow148

Me still waiting on a good word to. About forgot the name of it. Thanks


----------



## vegashunter55

Only three days left in July. The Stealth II's should be rolling off the production lines. I have been waiting and waiting and .......
I can't wait for my phone call confirming the shipping.


----------



## huntergale

need to get some info on the tx4 bows someone hit me up please looking to trade ater nba genetix for his 09 pearson tx4 let me know speed of bow will help me alot thanks.


----------



## South Man

vegashunter55 said:


> Only three days left in July. The Stealth II's should be rolling off the production lines. I have been waiting and waiting and .......
> I can't wait for my phone call confirming the shipping.


Well lets hope the waiting has been worth it!


----------



## huntergale

HELLO NEED SOME HELP WITH SOME TX-4 INFO SPEED OF 63 lbs is bow smooth to shot trading a new breed genetix for a tx-4 is bow fast and forgiving please help me with some info.


----------



## stinky1

Specs for the 09 TX-4. the R2B2 cam is pretty much the same as the New Breed. some will say one is "smother" than the other, I doubt there is much difference. single cam is slower and easier to pull because of it.


----------



## South Man

tx4 is a great bow. You will not regret getting one. Not sure of speeds depends on arrow weight, strings, etc. Should be able to get a general idea by emailing Pearson or calling them.


----------



## South Man

Dang Stinky You Da Man! Good info.


----------



## South Man

Just got word from Carolyn there has been another delay with the limbs so maybe mid month to ship the Stealth II!


----------



## badbow148

Been a Pearson shooter since 1989 may just have to move on. Never seen so many delays.


----------



## bersh

At this point they should release it as a 2012 bow and be done with it. It's really too bad as I know of a couple guys that have grown tired of waiting and purchased another bow (unfortunately, myself included).


----------



## vegashunter55

Mine is paid for so I will continue to wait. Patience is a virtue and I want to work on virtues rather than vices, so I wait. If we are frustrated waiting, how do you think they feel not being able to produce a truly remarkable bow. It is not the design but the manufacturing woes that are the problem. I know that they they want an American manufactured bow rather than design one and have China make it for about $100 total cost. My hunt is Nov. so I can wait longer, I just want it yesterday!


----------



## bersh

I can understand and appreciate the situation that Pearson is in. I'm sure the delays are more frustrating to them than us.


----------



## badbow148

Where I live my hunting starts Sept. 1 in a differ. unit and my unit starts Sept.15 and only lasts till Oct. 15th and that is the end of my bowhunting season so it sucks here in WY.


----------



## South Man

bersh said:


> At this point they should release it as a 2012 bow and be done with it. It's really too bad as I know of a couple guys that have grown tired of waiting and purchased another bow (unfortunately, myself included).


I hate that but understand!


----------



## huntergale

Tx4 be here sat can't wait hope it is fast.


----------



## kw1

huntergale said:


> Tx4 be here sat can't wait hope it is fast.


64 lb 320 grain arrow i was getting 318 with 29 in draw


----------



## huntergale

28 dl 363gr 286 fps good for hunting right


----------



## huntergale

NEED TO KNOW R2B2 CAM CHART FOE TX4 PLEASE NUMBER FOR 28 IN DL PLEASE ANyone help need to know 28 dl cam number please.


----------



## djsasa

huntergale said:


> NEED TO KNOW R2B2 CAM CHART FOE TX4 PLEASE NUMBER FOR 28 IN DL PLEASE ANyone help need to know 28 dl cam number please.


http://www.jbshuntingsupply.com/pdf_files/R2B2%20mod%20chart%20updated.pdf


----------



## huntergale

TX4 CAMS #4 is 28 27.5 is that right there r 2 post on the cams can someone help me out thanks.


----------



## kw1

huntergale said:


> TX4 CAMS #4 is 28 27.5 is that right there r 2 post on the cams can someone help me out thanks.


post closer to the axle will be the 28 setting


----------



## vegashunter55

I'm fishing Mon. early am and hope to hear so good news when I get back. 
please say that you are shipping my new Stealth II! I shot a practice hunter round and enjoyed
the entire time. So of my shots were just where they should be, others were low. The bow gets heavy when you haven't shot it in six months
after shoulder surgery. I'm ready to set up my hunting bow...........


----------



## huntergale

maxed limbs out 69# 28dl 363.8gr ocs hunter 305 three time it is smoken fast baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwcatto

Hope all is well for the Pearson family. 


I don't know about yall but I am ready for Deer season. 

Shoot straight, Be safe,
Catto


----------



## badbow148

I would like the cam chart for the Z-34 with the Z7 cam please. I have a B3 and B4 cam.


----------



## kw1

badbow148 said:


> I would like the cam chart for the Z-34 with the Z7 cam please. I have a B3 and B4 cam.


You can google it if no one can give it to you


----------



## djsasa

*z-7 cam z-34*
b0-26.5”
b1-27.5”
b2-28”
b3-28.5”
b4-29”
b5-29.5”
b6-30”
b7-30.5”
b8-31”
b9-31.5”


----------



## vegashunter55

Pearson says that we are three weeks out for the start of Stealth II delivery. Everything is ready except for the limbs.
I'm now glad that I didn't draw for a NV tag as I wanted to shot the new Stealth II for this years hunt. Texas whitetails in Nov.
new Stealth II, what could be better than that!


----------



## South Man

vegashunter55 said:


> Pearson says that we are three weeks out for the start of Stealth II delivery. Everything is ready except for the limbs.
> I'm now glad that I didn't draw for a NV tag as I wanted to shot the new Stealth II for this years hunt. Texas whitetails in Nov.
> new Stealth II, what could be better than that!


Sucks that my season starts first of Sept and bow wont be ready!


----------



## jwcatto

As bad as it stinks for us the shooters and shop owners, Imagine being in their shoes. Everyone knows what is at stake. I have faith that the wait will be worth it in the end just like always. Stuff happens

"In Prosperity our friends know us. In adversity we know our friends."


----------



## South Man

It'll be worth the wait!


----------



## kw1

Ttt


----------



## badbow148

djsasa said:


> *z-7 cam z-34*
> b0-26.5”
> b1-27.5”
> b2-28”
> b3-28.5”
> b4-29”
> b5-29.5”
> b6-30”
> b7-30.5”
> b8-31”
> b9-31.5”


 Thank You very much Badbow


----------



## South Man

Anybody heard from Jeremy?


----------



## vegashunter55

I haven't heard from Jeremy, Todd, or Carolyn except by email from Carolyn. She told me that the Stealth II will be shipped in three weeks.
I hope all is well and they are working hard in production.


----------



## MoNofletch

The TX4 R2B2 was the best Pearson I ever owned. I was a HUGE supporter of the Stealth and the Advantge, but the TX4 even with it's low brace was one outstanding bow. I would compare it to a Z28 or Quest XPB


----------



## South Man

vegashunter55 said:


> I haven't heard from Jeremy, Todd, or Carolyn except by email from Carolyn. She told me that the Stealth II will be shipped in three weeks.
> I hope all is well and they are working hard in production.


Me too. She emailed me a week or so ago but I haven't heard back from Todd or Jeremy.


----------



## peter rogers

South Man said:


> Me too. She emailed me a week or so ago but I haven't heard back from Todd or Jeremy.


They are probably back in the shop building bows


----------



## kw1

Ttt


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk KW


----------



## vegashunter55

I think that it is about time for some type of official statement from Ben Pearson Archery as to release time on the Stealth II. My latest word was three more weeks and that was given the first week of Aug.. I hope that all is going well with the final production of the limbs and the application of colors and assembly. I am now drawing
48 Lbs. on my Advantage. I shot a full field (28 target) round on Monday and felt great. My shoulder feels good after the surgery, my score wasn't nearly as good, but I did have a few bright points in the morning. I hope to hear officially very soon.


----------



## badbow148

I am with you on some good info.


----------



## vegashunter55

Ttt


----------



## South Man

Stealth II ....any news?????


----------



## jwcatto

A lil official info from a company offical would be welcomed on in this thread. Kinda reminds me of FDR's fireside chats during WWII, When things are tuff, sometimes you just need someone to tell you whats going on and to keep hope that an end is in sight.

When they know, We will know. Until then I think we are jsut kinda floating in limbo hoping for the best. I have faith in them, I have to: They make the only bows that I will shoot


----------



## vegashunter55

I have the patience of a saint when I feel like I am in the loop. I hope that all is well with the limb production. I want all that is holding up the fabrication to be rectified and the bow to be put in the hands of customers, pro-staff shooters and the pro-shops. We who are waiting for an amazing bow can do nothing to advance our situation but wait.


----------



## greimer

I talked to some close people in Pearson today and they said in 2weeks. I know everyone is wanting them but I have shot one and you will be glad you waited. 

One thing to think about is everything on this bow is new to pearson...they can't steal parts from other bows in the shops if they need extra parts like they can wih others.


----------



## asa_low12

Anybody have a 27" hunting bow for sale cheap?


----------



## vegashunter55

Two more weeks will pass faster that I can imagine. I'll wait because I know it will be worth it. I only need to purchase a bow sling and I will have everything ready to put on the new bow.
Arrows will complete what I need and whitetail's here I come.


----------



## asa_low12

Ok guys tell me this. Say you have an 09 z32 with r2b2's on it at 28.5-29. Now say you have a '10 advantage with 27" r2b2 cams on it. If you switched cams would you still have the same lbs and would dl be correct?


----------



## foreveryung

Are they still using Barnesdale limbs?


----------



## kw1

On all but the stealth 2 it will have glass


---
- KW


----------



## jwcatto

Lets play guess the speed:
2011 Legend with Legend cams
70lbs draw weight
28" draw
Peep and loop only
353 grain arrow.



Whatcha Thinking???


----------



## stinky1

asa_low12 said:


> Ok guys tell me this. Say you have an 09 z32 with r2b2's on it at 28.5-29. Now say you have a '10 advantage with 27" r2b2 cams on it. If you switched cams would you still have the same lbs and would dl be correct?


The Advantage doesn't have the R2B2 cams, it has the Legend cams. I imagine they are close to the same but I can't say for sure. The draws are the same using the R2B2 cams from the Z32 to the Z34 but the TX4 is different by half inch. I assume this is because the brace on the Z's are the same and the TX-4 is shorter. Only way to find out is to try. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

stinky1 said:


> The Advantage doesn't have the R2B2 cams, it has the Legend cams. I imagine they are close to the same but I can't say for sure. The draws are the same using the R2B2 cams from the Z32 to the Z34 but the TX4 is different by half inch. I assume this is because the brace on the Z's are the same and the TX-4 is shorter. Only way to find out is to try. Let me know how it works out.


Some of the Advantages came with R2B2 cams. I would say the draw weight will be the same but not positive about the DL.


----------



## kw1

jwcatto said:


> lets play guess the speed:
> 2011 legend with legend cams
> 70lbs draw weight
> 28" draw
> peep and loop only
> 353 grain arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha thinking???


306


---
- kw


----------



## kw1

Google r2b2 cam chart 


---
- KW


----------



## kw1

http://www.jbshuntingsupply.com/pdf_files/R2B2 mod chart updated.pdf

Here is the link


---
- KW


----------



## asa_low12

Thanks so much. Actually I do have the legend cams though I had forgot. Best place to get cams from? R2b2 is non-module right? 


EDIT: SO I need a #1 cam, and #5 is what is on the bow. Will I have to get new strings?


----------



## kw1

I don't think so string and cables should be fine 


---
- KW


----------



## peter rogers

kw1 said:


> 306
> 
> 
> ---
> - kw



296fps


----------



## jwcatto

peter rogers said:


> 296fps


Give that man a Cupid doll

On the money. Bow also has 452 X strings on it. Seemed kinda slow but that actually is dead on ibo when you add 10fps per inch of draw . Hope everyone is having a great day,
Catto


----------



## asa_low12

Anybody want to trade an advantage for a z32 or some other hunting bow? I reallllly want a z32 though. I thought I had a deal worked out to trade the adv for a rigged out z32 that was exactly set up how I wanted but i'm about to say screw it due to ignoring me and very poor communication. :angry: I hate it when people waste my time for me.


----------



## vegashunter55

I think that we are due for an Official New Release from Ben Pearson Archery real soon. The latest unofficial news indicated the Stealth II release starting the first week of September.
I'm hoping that an Authorized Release will be coming with a confirmed delivery date and notice to those of us who have prepaid, the date of the bow's arrival. What else can I talk about, it will be over 110F today, the hurricane is working its way up the east coast, I can't fish this weekend, and my dogs are at the groomers.


----------



## dabishop_57

ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

Hope to shoot an Iowa Monster Buck when I get the new Stealth II


----------



## tiner64

oh yeahhhhh... still keeping a eye on that Stealth II


*** did anybody go with the : Orange riser/ Black limbs option ??? really dig this one


----------



## vegashunter55

I originally wanted the infinity camo but I changed my mind and went with black. When hunting from a ground blind, black will be the best, it might be hot shooting outdoor in the summer but that black looks sooooo... good. I hope that they give me a shipping confirmation very soon.


----------



## South Man

I hope they ship soon as my season opens in 1 week??????????


----------



## vegashunter55

I hope so too! I sent an email to Carolyn for an update.


----------



## vegashunter55

The latest news from Carolyn, is that Stealth II's will start to ship the middle of next week. It has been a long wait for me, since Jan when I ordered mine. I know that they are as anxious to send it as I am to receive it. I'll will have ample time to set it up and strengthen my shoulder before my TX deer hunt. Thanks to the factory workers, I knew all along that you would be able to get every thing going. 
There is light at the end of the tunnel..... and it's NOT a train.


----------



## jwcatto

Is it just me or is it dead as a hammer around here lately? Seems like the same 5 people posting???

What gives? This place used to be full of questions and comments, Is there something I should know?

Hope all is well,
Catto


----------



## asa_low12

jwcatto said:


> Is it just me or is it dead as a hammer around here lately? Seems like the same 5 people posting???
> 
> What gives? This place used to be full of questions and comments, Is there something I should know?
> 
> Hope all is well,
> Catto


Probably just the August lull. Most tournaments are over and most deer seasons haven't started. Plus nobody can talk about their Stealth II's. Looks like it's gonna work out about right for me though. I should get to order mine next week. That's only if I can sell my advantage though. It's on ebay for 325 and no bids. Nobody wants a target bow right now.


----------



## vegashunter55

I bought my Stealth II on 2 Jan 2011, My delivery date should be the end of next week. My guided TX deer hunt just got bumped up to mid Oct from mid Nov.
That means I need the bow ASAP. I hope, I know the long wait will be worth it.


----------



## Texas Shooter

Well I just flew in to California yesterday to go on a deer hunt with my dad and brother (yes it's deer season in the People's Republic) Unfortunately, I don't have my new Stealth II with me. Going to have to borrow dad's rifle..... It's ok though. I can wait. I know the new bow will be sweet. It will probably be waiting for me when I get back to Tx. I've got a question though....How is the production planning going for next year's bow? Will this delay cause a ripple effect going forward and cause delays for subsequent offerings from Pearson?


----------



## asa_low12

Texas Shooter said:


> Well I just flew in to California yesterday to go on a deer hunt with my dad and brother (yes it's deer season in the People's Republic) Unfortunately, I don't have my new Stealth II with me. Going to have to borrow dad's rifle..... It's ok though. I can wait. I know the new bow will be sweet. It will probably be waiting for me when I get back to Tx. I've got a question though....How is the production planning going for next year's bow? Will this delay cause a ripple effect going forward and cause delays for subsequent offerings from Pearson?


x2.


----------



## greimer

I have been lucky and seen the new advantage for next year...not to much change but just enough to want a new one. I bet they role they role the stealth 2 as a 2011/2012 bow...just my opinion


----------



## South Man

I can't get anyone to email me back. I have tried Todd and Jeremy both. My season opens this Saturday and still no Stealth II. Hope it coms soon.


----------



## vegashunter55

You can call Carolyn. Mon-Thurs. reg office hours. My hope is that they ship according to the date that they were paid for. I would like a few weeks to get used to the bow before
hunting. I have new arrows coming and I'm sticking with slick tricks. I like by broadhead hitting the same as my field points.


----------



## jwcatto

I typed out this long and drawn out message but then deleted it. 

Super easy question and straight forward. 

Are Jeremy and Todd still with Pearson?
My very best friend in life was down in Al. for training last week and visited 3 archery shops that all said Jeremy packed up and moved on like it was common knowledge or something down there. I hate stirring the rumor mill but given the current level of involvement on this board I think it is a valid question. When is the last time anyone has heard from either?

Love my Pearsons and always will but there is a breakdown of communication here.


----------



## bersh

Apparently, there's a bit too much Techlology and Inovation (http://www.benpearson.com/technology/technology.htm) in the new Stealth II I provided feedback on their new site the day is was announced and not a single change was made. I've already dogged Pearson enough in the last few months but if they really want to be taken seriously, blatant, easily fixed errors like that (and many others on the site) aren't helping to project quality.

I would suggest those concerned should call Pearson directly and politely ask whoever answers the phone what the scoop is. It's almost go time for most of us, and the season has already started for others, so either you need to live with what you've already got or start shopping elsewhere if you don't get the answer you are hoping for. I hope for everyone's sake that the bows are either done or damn near ready to ship, but I also think that if they were someone from Pearson or one of the active dealers on this forum would chime in and provide an update.


----------



## jwcatto

I did not make my post to stir things up in a negative way. I would like to know what is going on though. 

I have dearly loved my Pearson bows and still remain ever hopefull that things are going well but dog gone some public info sure would be nice.

Here's to hoping ,
Catto


----------



## South Man

I called today and Carolyn told me they were still behind and nothing definte as far as right now just waiting on the limbs to come back in. She said the limbs are being dipped and the bows should start shipping as soon as limbs come in. She could not give me a definite date but should be any time. And no, Jeremy has not left! He is still with Pearson!


----------



## vegashunter55

I also called Carolyn today and she felt that the Stealth II should begin shipping next week. I told her there is no amount of money that would have me switch places with her, knowing the position that she is in and having to give repeated delay notices. The NV archery season ended( the one time I was thankful I didn't draw a tag). My Oct. TX hunt will be here soon enough. I will get to hunt with Dale Morrell. I think that it will be an experience of a life time. I haven't ever hunted whitetail so that in itself will be a very great opportunity. 
I ordered in a Limbdriver Pro rest and it turns out I received a lefthand one instead of a righthand one that I requested. I sent it back for exchange and it will be here by the time the bow should arrive. All is well. here in Las Vegas.


----------



## jwcatto

South Man said:


> . And no, Jeremy has not left! He is still with Pearson!


GLAD to hear that. Really liked the guy. 

Well...................Positive attitudes drive success. Here's to good things happening.


----------



## huntergale

problem tunen tx4 need help fast


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

huntergale said:


> problem tunen tx4 need help fast


What seems to be the problem?


----------



## huntergale

cant seem to get it to tune tears left every shot


----------



## 537

jwcatto said:


> I typed out this long and drawn out message but then deleted it.
> 
> Super easy question and straight forward.
> 
> Are Jeremy and Todd still with Pearson?
> My very best friend in life was down in Al. for training last week and visited 3 archery shops that all said Jeremy packed up and moved on like it was common knowledge or something down there. I hate stirring the rumor mill but given the current level of involvement on this board I think it is a valid question. When is the last time anyone has heard from either?
> 
> Love my Pearsons and always will but there is a breakdown of communication here.


One thing is for sure there are always rumors and rarely do they have any truth to them.

Let me start by saying , we have a great group of guys on here, I know that this year has been tough with all the hassles we have had in producing the Stealth 2 and yet you have handled yourselves in a manner far and above anything we could have expected.

I am still at Ben Pearson Archery, and have no intentions of leaving, I did take a short leave of absence to take care of some personal business but I have been back for more than a month now.

I must apologize to everyone, I should have been doing a better job keeping you posted. We are hard at work trying to get the Stealth II's ready to ship ,working on these bows has been our priority. It has been more than 2 months since I have taken time to sit in front of a computer to give answers. as for 2012 product there will obviously be no changes to the Stealth 2 (almost made myself LOL with that one). We have made a few changes to the Advantage that are going to be improvements to an already great shooting bow as well as experimenting with a few new colors( nothing decided on that yet). 

Todd also remains the staff coordinator. He also still has a full time job so there are sometimes delays in reaching him


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

huntergale said:


> cant seem to get it to tune tears left every shot


I see you are shooting Beman ICS 400's. Let me know a little more of your setup (draw length, weight, and if you can take a centershot measurement, what kind of rest, vanes).


----------



## South Man

537 said:


> One thing is for sure there are always rumors and rarely do they have any truth to them.
> 
> Let me start by saying , we have a great group of guys on here, I know that this year has been tough with all the hassles we have had in producing the Stealth 2 and yet you have handled yourselves in a manner far and above anything we could have expected.
> 
> I am still at Ben Pearson Archery, and have no intentions of leaving, I did take a short leave of absence to take care of some personal business but I have been back for more than a month now.
> 
> I must apologize to everyone, I should have been doing a better job keeping you posted. We are hard at work trying to get the Stealth II's ready to ship ,working on these bows has been our priority. It has been more than 2 months since I have taken time to sit in front of a computer to give answers. as for 2012 product there will obviously be no changes to the Stealth 2 (almost made myself LOL with that one). We have made a few changes to the Advantage that are going to be improvements to an already great shooting bow as well as experimenting with a few new colors( nothing decided on that yet).
> 
> Todd also remains the staff coordinator. He also still has a full time job so there are sometimes delays in reaching him


We are glad everything is going better for you! We are expecting a great bow and look forward to getting them set up and shooting bullet holes!


----------



## kw1

huntergale said:


> cant seem to get it to tune tears left every shot


Fletching contact 


KW


----------



## jwcatto

Thank you Jeremy for your post. That is all I needed to hear
Now any rumors out there can be put to sleep officially.

Pearson Pride lives on!!!!
Catto


----------



## 442fps

jwcatto said:


> Pearson Pride lives on!!!!
> Catto


Would be a nice name for a new bow model ....


----------



## Pride Hunter

442fps said:


> Would be a nice name for a new bow model ....


Yes it would. But we already has that bow with the canted grip.


----------



## peter rogers

Jeremy, Thanks for the update.


----------



## asa_low12

Hey if anybody needs strings and cables for an advantage with legend cams my buddy has a brand new set that are astroflight o.d. green/yellow that have never been put on a bow for $40 for the whole set.. Just P.M. me


----------



## jwcatto

Hello Pearson Nation!!


----------



## vegashunter55

Five days until they start shipping the Stealth II's. I can't wait to hear the news that mine is on the way. I have the Las Vegas Archers Silver Dollar Shoot, the Nevada Senior Games and the LVA Stan McGee 900 Round. That will keep the Advantage busy until my hunt.


----------



## jwcatto

^^ You sir are the most patient man alive! I hope you get yours first. 
I have several customers waiting to hear the news and I can't lie I can't wait to see mine as well.

Catto


----------



## DoubleRR

will the Stealth II be a late manufactures 2011 bow or an early manufactures 2012 bow?


----------



## vegashunter55

Does it really matter? Either way it will be a low mileage model. I got the right hand Limbdriver Pro rest in and the cat whiskers. Arrows are here just waiting on .................
You know what?


----------



## DoubleRR

low mileage?


----------



## Elk4me

Hope all works out with the release of the Stealth II , I know I just started shooting a 07 Pearson Gen II and really like it alot.

I think every bow mfg has hickups everynow and then , I belive Pearson will get thru this soon.


----------



## jwcatto

Low Mileage is just another way of saying it will be the same design regardless of its model year


----------



## DoubleRR

I know the design...seen it...shot it.....I was just wondering when I shoot my next P&Y buck with the Stealth II, should I say it is a 2011 or 2012 Pearson...


----------



## vegashunter55

DoubleRR said:


> I know the design...seen it...shot it.....I was just wondering when I shoot my next P&Y buck with the Stealth II, should I say it is a 2011 or 2012 Pearson...


Tell them what broadhead you used. The only way you can kill a deer with a bow is to beat it to death. Its the broadhead that does the deed. The bow is just the messenger.
Pearson just happens to be one of the best around.


----------



## asa_low12

Unless i'm reading wrong he didn't say he "killed the deer with his bow" . He wanted to know if it is going to be classified as a 2011 or 2012 model. And I could see how it may matter. If someone was thinking about purchasing a new pearson, they may want to know if the stealth is going to be the 2012 flagship hunting bow, or if a new one is coming out in a month or two... Don't see any need for these type of replies on the Pearson forum..


----------



## vegashunter55

I apologize it I offended the P & Y shooter. I kill what I shoot, so I took it to mean, that he killed it. I saw the Stealth II in 2010 and bought it in Jan. and hope it arrives before my trip to TX whitetail hunt. I think that all of us are over anxious waiting for the delivery. No offense meant.


----------



## DoubleRR

no offense taken at all....also I happen to shoot Slick Trick broadheads and ST'S plus a Pearson bow is an awesome bow hunting combo...Good Luck on your Texas bow hunt!


----------



## vegashunter55

Thanks! I will be accompanied by Dale Morrell, of Morrell targets. I won the top prize raffle at the World Archery Festival in Las Vegas this Feb. It is a management hunt for a 150 class deer. I hope that things "green-up" there before my hunt. I wanted to hunt somewhere besides the desert.


----------



## kw1

Ttt


KW


----------



## jwcatto

Good Monday Morning to the Pearson crew!!! Anyone get their Stealth 2 Yet?

Just go ahead and call it a 2012 and be done with it


----------



## South Man

Let's get those Stealths coming......


----------



## DoubleRR

2012 Pearson Archery Stealth II sounds good to me......BUT!..the 2012 Pearcson Archery Advantage sure looks good too and shoots really good!!!!!...one of each is not a bad thing...


----------



## greimer

Anybody herd from Todd?


----------



## vegashunter55

I haven't. I hope that Carolyn will call me tomorrow with the shipping info on my Stealth II. If I don't hear I'll call Thursday AM. I want to know.


----------



## South Man

I have emailed Todd several times and no answer.


----------



## jwcatto

That makes 2 of us.

Patience is wearing thin.

When America was in its darkest days during the depression, FDR kept America informed using the "fireside chats" on the radio to give americans hope and to let them know what was going on. 

FDR went on to win the election of 1940 with one of the biggest margins of victory in the history of the U.S. Imagine how the country and its people would have fared if they had been kept in the dark on what was going on in the country.

Just saying.


----------



## asa_low12

I'm guessing your stealth's haven't been shipped yet?

What about pics of the new advantage. I've heard the details, but would LOVE to see one.


----------



## vegashunter55

The limbs are supposed to arrive today and assembly to begin immediately. Carolyn said in my email that shipping would begin next week. Finally the news that I have been waiting for since March. I know that the season has started for many of us waiting for our bows, and I will be leaving in 20 days for TX on mine. Lets hope that Pearson isn't kept waiting for the limbs as they were promised and they can be built and shipped ASAP. Let us all collectively cross our fingers and say a prayer or two that the wait will be over and we will have the 
bow we have wanted for so long. Amen


----------



## jwcatto

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Pride Hunter

Getting ready to Kill another Iowa Booner. Season starts next Sat.


----------



## South Man

Well my season has been open for three weeks now. Carolyn emailed me and said they should start shipping next week so that was great
news! I hate it they have had these issues but Pearson bows are top notch and I really feel like the Stealth II will be a tack driver! I can't wait to get mine


----------



## Edavies30

greimer said:


> Anybody herd from Todd?


 I have sent Todd emails> Got 1 response in feb. and have not heard from him since after several other emails about ordering a Stealth. Very frustrated.


2011 Ben Pearson pro staff


----------



## vegashunter55

If it about Pro-Staff etc. Hang in there. He has another full time job and get to emails when he can. If it is about the Stealth II then you must understand that they will just begin to ship this week. I don't know how many each week will ship but the are due to start this week. I myself have ordered my Stealth II, 2 Jan 2011. It is frustrating waiting for the boy to be delivered. Imagine how they feel not being able to ship any of the bows till now. Lots of people who wanted it have decided on other bows because they couldn't wait. Their dealers haven't be able to show and sell the latest creation either. Add all of that together and you can only begin to understand the situation. I will post when I have a confirmed shipping date to Las Vegas and hopefully those who have purchased will receive theirs first with the others right behind
I leave on the 12th for my TX hunt. Email Carolyn Settle at the factory and she usually gets back within a day or two. Expect them to be very busy this next few weeks as the builds are keeping them very occupied.
Good Luck and be Patient.


----------



## South Man

Any news of shipping yet? Supposed to start this week.


----------



## badbow148

15 days my archery season will be over mite as well wait and see what is new with the other bow companies for 2012


----------



## South Man

:tongue::set1_applaud:Got the news today!!!!! My bow is scheduled to ship out today!!!! Yipee....


----------



## vegashunter55

Same here. If I got the phone call soon enough I could have had mine ship today. It will go out tomorrow! The good book says "Rejoice with those who rejoice".
I will have the proshop set it up and start shooting on Monday. I leave the 12th for TX. Look out Mr.Whitetail, I'm coming for ya!


----------



## South Man

vegashunter55 said:


> Same here. If I got the phone call soon enough I could have had mine ship today. It will go out tomorrow! The good book says "Rejoice with those who rejoice".
> I will have the proshop set it up and start shooting on Monday. I leave the 12th for TX. Look out Mr.Whitetail, I'm coming for ya!


I think we ordered the same day! My hunt is Oct 24th! I am going to be ready!! With the new Stealth in hand!


----------



## vegashunter55

Carolyn confirmed that mine shipped 2nd day on Wed. for Las Vegas. Proshop should have the bow Friday and setup that day ready for me to paper tune.
All Black for life in the blind. Wow how time slows down during the wait.


----------



## rhbuckmaster

As a fellow shooter, I have admired the patience and loyalty that you guys have displayed throughout this entire waiting process. Ben Pearson has been good to each and every one of us, and we should be thankful for the opportunities that they have provided us as staff shooters by allowing us to represent their company. It appears that almost everyone has been understanding of the delays that the staff at Pearson have experienced through this process..............understanding that these delays are outside of what Pearson could control.

After stopping by the factory earlier this week, I can assure you that there are no happier people than the staff at Pearson...........mainly because they can now place the bow, that they have exerted so much effort and time into creating, into our hands.

The bows that I saw looked amazing! I can tell all of you first hand that the staff is working very hard to put these bows together and get them to each and every one of us.

Like alot of people on Archerytalk, I do not post many things........but I do read a great deal, and I am proud of what I have read from those of you who have continued to support Ben Pearson Archery.

For those of you who have not been as understanding, please try to consider that what you post on this website has an influence on people.............that influence can be positive, or it can be negative. My experience has shown me that nothing good ever comes of negative comments. If the staff at Pearson gave up on this process as easily as some of us have given up on them, we would all be looking for another bow to shoot....................I don't know about you guys, but I am not ready to shoot any other bow!

I hope that each of you enjoy your Stealth II when it arrives and I wish you luck during this hunting season!!!


----------



## greimer

I know the Stealth 2 will bring Pearson back to the top. I have been lucky enough to shoot one and now I am looking to buy one. I hope to get one and be able to hunt with it this year!


----------



## vegashunter55

Tonight the Stealth II sleeps at my house. I picked it up tonight and shot enough to set my 20 Yrd pin. Tomorrow I will set the rest of the pins and finish tuning it.
It is all black and looks fantastic. The wall is so solid and there is no jump or recoil at the shot. I hope that a big whitetail comes to the feeder while I'm on the tripod.
He will never know what hits him.
A very big thank you to Ben Pearson Archery. You don't realize how long you waited once you have the bow in hand. It was worth the wait!! 
I don't know how to post photos but I can email some tomorrow to a fellow ATer and they can post them.


----------



## 442fps

rhbuckmaster said:


> As a fellow shooter, I have admired the patience and loyalty that you guys have displayed throughout this entire waiting process. Ben Pearson has been good to each and every one of us, and we should be thankful for the opportunities that they have provided us as staff shooters by allowing us to represent their company. It appears that almost everyone has been understanding of the delays that the staff at Pearson have experienced through this process..............understanding that these delays are outside of what Pearson could control.
> 
> After stopping by the factory earlier this week, I can assure you that there are no happier people than the staff at Pearson...........mainly because they can now place the bow, that they have exerted so much effort and time into creating, into our hands.
> 
> The bows that I saw looked amazing! I can tell all of you first hand that the staff is working very hard to put these bows together and get them to each and every one of us.
> 
> Like alot of people on Archerytalk, I do not post many things........but I do read a great deal, and I am proud of what I have read from those of you who have continued to support Ben Pearson Archery.
> 
> For those of you who have not been as understanding, please try to consider that what you post on this website has an influence on people.............that influence can be positive, or it can be negative. My experience has shown me that nothing good ever comes of negative comments. If the staff at Pearson gave up on this process as easily as some of us have given up on them, we would all be looking for another bow to shoot....................I don't know about you guys, but I am not ready to shoot any other bow!
> 
> I hope that each of you enjoy your Stealth II when it arrives and I wish you luck during this hunting season!!!


True words :thumbs_up


----------



## jwcatto

Congrats on the new bows..............NOW POST PICS!!!!!!


Hopefully this will put Pearson back where it belongs


----------



## bon3coll3ctor92

heck yeah congrats on the new bow cant wait to hear a few reviews on it so i can upgrade my z32


vegashunter55 said:


> Tonight the Stealth II sleeps at my house. I picked it up tonight and shot enough to set my 20 Yrd pin. Tomorrow I will set the rest of the pins and finish tuning it.
> It is all black and looks fantastic. The wall is so solid and there is no jump or recoil at the shot. I hope that a big whitetail comes to the feeder while I'm on the tripod.
> He will never know what hits him.
> A very big thank you to Ben Pearson Archery. You don't realize how long you waited once you have the bow in hand. It was worth the wait!!
> I don't know how to post photos but I can email some tomorrow to a fellow ATer and they can post them.


----------



## vegashunter55

Today I shot the Nevada Senior Games. Age 55-59 compound/release category and took gold. I shot this event with my Advantage but wanted to use the Stealth II.
I ended up with a better score than last year and took gold by 3 points. 99F with 40% humidity and zero wind= hotter conditions than normal for Oct.
Next week our Club Championship 900 Round. De ja vue... 10 days till I leave for TX with the Stealth 11.


----------



## South Man

Carolyn has called me several times about mine it should be here today or tomorrow and I can't wait


----------



## vegashunter55

Congrats on your arriving soon. I sighted in and had three out of three in the "Hunter" 60 yard spot. I can live with that. More to follow.
I think I might use the Stealth II for our club 900 round. I might not score as high but everyone will get to see it in action.


----------



## bon3coll3ctor92

does anybody know where the best place is to order one online? i dont have any pearson dealers around me but i would really like to get my hands on one of these bows.


----------



## vegashunter55

Try Specialty Archery in IL. They will be receiving some soon for shipment.
I shot three arrows at the center target of the NFAA Five spot at the 20 yard indoor
range and robinhooded my piledriver. That was a $25 lesson on showing off.


----------



## greimer

*Big Buck Down in GA!*

Prostaffer Rocky Reimer Shot this nice 9 pointer last Friday night with the Legend!


----------



## South Man

Here you go Stealth II


----------



## Texas Shooter

I want mine please!!


----------



## jwcatto

Congrats to MR. Reimer on a fine animal.

Stealth sure does look good! Hows it shoot??


----------



## bersh

The folks that have gotten their Stealth II bows are slacking. We respectfully demand pics and detailed reviews ASAP.


----------



## stinky1

bersh said:


> the folks that have gotten their stealth ii bows are slacking. We respectfully demand pics and detailed reviews asap.


x2!


----------



## South Man

Guys the pic I posted is from the Facebook page. I am still waiting on mine. Congrats to my homeboy on the 9 pt!


----------



## greimer

*GA 10 Point from Last Year*

This is Rocky's 10 Point from Last Year...it was also shot by the Legend


----------



## tiner64

bump back to page 1... in hopes to see sum Stealth II pics added


----------



## Pride Hunter

Also waiting. :^)


----------



## vegashunter55

bersh said:


> The folks that have gotten their Stealth II bows are slacking. We respectfully demand pics and detailed reviews ASAP.


PM me an email and I will send pics. Please post for me.


----------



## asa_low12

Here's is Vegashunter's pics. Sorry it took so long. I'm ready to see some leaked ADV 2 pics now!


----------



## vegashunter55

Thanks for the post. I just love the bow! I'll post more feedback when I return from my TX hunt next week. I'll take photos and have a story to go along with it.


----------



## Belicoso

Really like the overall design of the Stealth,great riser coating,would love to see a pic from behind at full draw showing the cams.


----------



## vegashunter55

I'll try to do that before my hunt. I shoot this Sunday and I ask if photos can be taken. If not then, shortly thereafter.


----------



## Belicoso

vegashunter55 said:


> I'll try to do that before my hunt. I shoot this Sunday and I ask if photos can be taken. If not then, shortly thereafter.


Thanks,looking forward see to the pic´s.


----------



## huntergale

*kool looking bow*

need soon help anyone got 29in cams for a tx4 let me know


----------



## greimer

Any word on the 2012 prostaff?


----------



## vegashunter55

I talked to Todd the other day and You should resubmit you resume to his requesting continuation of your Pro Staff position for 2012. With the difficulty getting the
Stealth II out, I hope that none of us got too discouraged and we are all willing to serve another year. He is extremely busy so send in your intentions as soon as you can
so he has time to evaluate and get back with you. There are some exciting changes coming with the 2012 Advantage that I am looking forward to shooting.


----------



## greimer

I have tried to send him e-mails before but I will try to send him my resume for the 2012 prostaff


----------



## vegashunter55

He has another job so it takes a little while for him to get to his emails. Follow through with your request to continue as a 2012 Pro-Staff Shooter. I'm sure that 
it would help him to know who wants to serve again this next year rather than "assume" everyone wants to repeat their position this next year. He might be calling 
you as he did me and giving exciting info and updates with the Pro-Staff shooters and the positive changes coming down the line. 

I head to TX for my hunt Thursday and will be at the Salt Creek Ranch Friday afternoon. I hope that I don't have a fear of heights. I've never shot from a tripod before. 
My Stealth II is ready to go.


----------



## greimer

Yes I know he has another job and also he has had computer problems. I have been lucky enough to shoot the new advantage for 2012 and the stealth 2. I have also been lucky enough to be close to Pearson and talk to Chris and Jeremy alot over the past 2 years. I know alot of the things that have been going on this year and look forward to being on the staff next year. I just haven't heard anything about the 2012 staff and if Pearson needed some help I was going see if I could help some way.


----------



## DoubleRR

How were you able to talk to or contact Todd?......he has not been available for contact with staff shooters for quite some time and has not responded to emails for months....and Jeremy's email is no longer valid!


----------



## vegashunter55

He called me Friday am. We had a wonderful discussion about the frustrations getting the Stealth II out and the hopes and expectations for this next year. As well as the changes
the Advantage is undergoing. I expect great things for this next year. You should too! In the mean time, keep talking-up Ben Pearson Archery. I owe my deer and my accomplishments
to this fine line of bows. I totally enjoy the sport of archery because the equipment I use is the most forgiving and friendly for me to shoot.


----------



## DoubleRR

sure would be nice if the rest of us knew what is going on...a little bit of communication can go a long ways...


----------



## 537

DoubleRR said:


> How were you able to talk to or contact Todd?......he has not been available for contact with staff shooters for quite some time and has not responded to emails for months....and Jeremy's email is no longer valid!


Sorry that Todd has not responded, he has certainly been busy. My email is still valid ,[email protected] (comes to my phone as well) we are currently working on the programs for 2012 and will make our staff announcements in late November. Please email resumes to [email protected] I apologize for any confusion but there is a light at the end of the tunnel and it is not afreight train.


----------



## DoubleRR

Jeremy...Thanks for the info....


----------



## South Man

Thanks Jeremy. We will do!


----------



## South Man

You wanted pics! Here is the baddest bow I have shot in a while! Pearson Stealth II, Axion stab, HHA sight, New Vaportrail strings and Limbdriver Pro V rest done in blue trim by RaHoffer, wrist sling by WV Ridgerunner Slings, Tightspot Quiiver, Carbon Express Blue Streak Selects, and Muzzy Broadheads!


----------



## Pride Hunter

Looking forward to 2012!!! Still waiting on news for shipment of my Stealth II.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## South Man

Chronyed today by Eastman Chrony 27" draw 60lb Stealth II 307.6 fps. I am happy with my set up.


----------



## kw1

South Man said:


> You wanted pics! Here is the baddest bow I have shot in a while! Pearson Stealth II, Axion stab, HHA sight, New Vaportrail strings and Limbdriver Pro V rest done in blue trim by RaHoffer, wrist sling by WV Ridgerunner Slings, Tightspot Quiiver, Carbon Express Blue Streak Selects, and Muzzy Broadheads!


thats a good looking rig. sorry i havent been around lately been busy lost my job found another and started my first quarter of college after a 17 year break from high school needless to say beeen tuff and my baby girl is hard to keep up with as well she will be 1 on nov. 11 man time flys by hope all are doing well been out hunting a half dozen times had an oppurtunity at a small 7 but youn cant shoot those herre in the buckeye lol so shhot straight and get the big one on your hunts


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## greimer

537 said:


> Sorry that Todd has not responded, he has certainly been busy. My email is still valid ,[email protected] (comes to my phone as well) we are currently working on the programs for 2012 and will make our staff announcements in late November. Please email resumes to [email protected] I apologize for any confusion but there is a light at the end of the tunnel and it is not afreight train.


Sent mine in...hope to make 2012 a great year with Pearson if they will have me for another year


----------



## Texas Shooter

Well I’m sorry to report that my patience has run out. I just canceled my order for my Stealth II. Every time I call the factory I get the same response, “sometime next week” or “in two weeks”. First time I heard that was MONTHS ago. Bow season is already blown. I have a pro staff co-ordinator that doesn’t return emails. I haven’t heard a word from him in eight months. If it wasn’t for Vegas, nobody would know anything about what’s going on and it’s not his job to keep the world informed. And now we have the boss calling for pro staffers to send in their resumes for next year when the company hasn’t yet lived up to it’s obligations to pro staffers this year. Sorry, I’m done. I’ll keep shooting my Pearson bows because they’re actually good bows. But this is no way to run a company, this is no way to run a pro staff, and this is no way to treat a customer. Bye.


----------



## MoNofletch

If he is so busy why not find someone that has the time to run the staff. There is nothing worse than being in the dark.

I am a long time Pearson supporter and I think everyone knows that, but a lot has changed over the years. Time to take a good look at what got the company this far!


----------



## foreveryung

I haven't ordered a Stealth II, but I do enjoy my Pearson bows. From what I've read, it appears management needs to share the insanity. Alway's hard to wear too many hats, regardless of the organization.


----------



## vegashunter55

I'm sorry to hear the frustration level is at this point. What can we do about it?.....probably nothing. What is Ben Pearson Archery doing about it?...probably everything in their
power to make corrections for now and the future. Please understand that you don't own the business they do and it is in their best interests to keep it profitable and make it a 
success. I bet that their hands are full right now and taking care of Pro-Staffers is a priority but Not Before product getting shipped out to suppliers and reviewers alike. Pro-Staffers 
are one way that a company can advertise among the archery community and it is up to us ( the current Pro-Staff team) to keep spreading the good word. I just received my
Stealth II and used it on my mngt deer hunt in Texas hunting with Dale Morrell at his Salt Creek Ranch lease. What a fantastic unforgettable experience. I have waited as long
as anyone but I called Carolyn, facebook her and Jeremy and call the office regularly. Please don't lose hope, I think that all will work out in time. If this was their "get us over the
top" bow, then it is taking longer to get this into production.


----------



## MoNofletch

vegashunter55 said:


> I'm sorry to hear the frustration level is at this point. What can we do about it?.....probably nothing. What is Ben Pearson Archery doing about it?...probably everything in their
> power to make corrections for now and the future. Please understand that you don't own the business they do and it is in their best interests to keep it profitable and make it a
> success. I bet that their hands are full right now and taking care of Pro-Staffers is a priority* but Not Before product getting shipped out to suppliers and reviewers alike*. Pro-Staffers
> are one way that a company can advertise among the archery community and it is up to us ( the current Pro-Staff team) to keep spreading the good word. I just received my
> Stealth II and used it on my mngt deer hunt in Texas hunting with Dale Morrell at his Salt Creek Ranch lease. What a fantastic unforgettable experience. I have waited as long
> as anyone but I called Carolyn, facebook her and Jeremy and call the office regularly. Please don't lose hope, I think that all will work out in time. If this was their "get us over the
> top" bow, then it is taking longer to get this into production.


Really?


----------



## Pride Hunter

Several people that ordered after a few days after me have gotten their bows already and I set and wait for word on shippment???


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## asa_low12

Pride Hunter said:


> Several people that ordered after a few days after me have gotten their bows already and I set and wait for word on shippment???


I bet they decided to build by dl and lb combinations instead of filling individual orders. Seems like that would be more efficent as far as getting more bows out the door. I don't know though, but just a guess as to why your friends would get their later orders before you.


----------



## jwcatto

I love my Pearson bows and I will still be shooting them. I will not submit a resume for 2012. 

My last name is Catto and if I put my name on something that means I PERSONALLY back it up. I can understand problems with manufacturing and problems that are outside of company control. What led me to make my decision is the way the issues with the Stealth II was handled. If you had just kept us in the loop rather than making some of us look foolish at best to our customers as we tell them next week man, next week. People only have so much patience and tolerance before they come and get their deposit money back.

When someone elses problems become my problem, I have to deal with it. 


I truely hate that it has come to this but right is right and wrong is wrong, intentions aside. 

Good bye Pearson. I'm not going to another company, just shooting for myself for a while. 


Why did it come to this?


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## vegashunter55

I saw Jeremy's facebook page and it showed three colors for the 2012 Advantage. All anodized metal green, orange and gunmetal. They look great! I'll ask him to post here,
Take a look and see what you think.


----------



## jwcatto

Anodized will look great and a great Idea. Anodized Gunmetal will be sharp for sure!!


----------



## vegashunter55

I just set up my Advantage for the indoor season. Lowered the poundage, adjusted the rest, converted the sight to a single pin and sighted in at 20 yrds. Two 294 rounds ended my practice session. Not yet where I want to be, but it is first Vegas Round since the WAF Vegas Shoot in Feb 2011. Here is where I see I will need more recovery time from surgery. 
Once the bow drops low it is hard to get it back up in the spot. I now have a goal for this year. My first 300 in a Vegas Round.


----------



## 442fps

Received some of the S2 yesterday , made one ready for me , another for my hunting buddy , and after shooting them for a while we were both glad that we waited instead of going with another bow .......

They are a pleasure to shoot , fast , quiet , accurate .....

Don't know the speeds , will see next week , but we will take them out to hunt for the next 4 days .......


----------



## vegashunter55

Congratulations on your S2's. I drew blood within two weeks of receiving it. You will beat me there. Good luck hunting, chrono and post photos.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Still Waiting......................................................................................


----------



## vegashunter55

Email or call Carolyn at the factory and see when they ship or will ship your bow. I hate to see you have to wait so long. 
it does depend on your order date and the production schedule. Good luck and be patient. It is worth the wait!


----------



## Pride Hunter

Next week they say. :^)


----------



## vegashunter55

Stay on them. I know that delays happen but it is worth waiting for. I love mine and think it can't get any better.


----------



## Pride Hunter

I know it will be worth it!


----------



## vegashunter55

Pride Hunter said:


> I know it will be worth it!


Do you have everything ready to accessorize your bow? I hope so .
I had time to purchase everything and have it ready when the bow finally 
arrived.


----------



## Belicoso

Anybody knows why the Stealth II isn´t equipped with speed nocks on the string?
No need/gain for/from them due to the design ??
Thanks


----------



## vegashunter55

I was wondering the same thing. I think that I will do some chrono work and see if I can gain a few feet by adding them. I might have to remove the string leaches
that are factory installed.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## 442fps

Measured an S2 today , 28" draw , 58lbs , 2 nock sets made of serving material , string loop , large G5 peep , plus the two string leaches which are factory installed , shooting an arrow with 295 grains .

On 10 shots the average speed was 304.7 fps , lowest speed 304.2 , highest speed 304.9 .


----------



## vegashunter55

I got a email from Todd sent by Carolyn with the 2012 Pro-Staff Contract. Please ask them for the contract if you want to renew and haven't received yours yet. I'm signing and mailing mine back on Friday. I believe that a turnaround is happening and I am very glad
to see this as a positive sign. I will be honored and proud to serve another year hold the Ben Pearson line of bows.


----------



## vegashunter55

I shot my Stealth II, 341 grn Lightspeeds, 29 DL, 60# maxed out, super peep with verifier, dloop, string leaches factory installed.
Speed 306 FPS. I lower the weight down one and a half turns and I'm still shooting 292. I'm happy.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Bow*

My bow as I set in the tree.


----------



## jwcatto

My bow as it sits upon my supper:wink:


----------



## badbow148

Need some info. do the Stealth 2s come with split limbs or can you get them with solid ones. Thanks Badbow


----------



## vegashunter55

They come with split limbs. I don't think there is the option of a solid limb.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Is anyone planning on shooting the Iowa Pro-Am this year? It is Jan 6,7,8 in Des Moines and is quickly becoming one of the biggest shoots in the country. All the Pro's shoot there.


----------



## jasbowman

I am planning on shooting the Iowa Pro-Am this year. It's just around the corner so I better start getting ready. Will be there with my Advantage. Shot it last year also. Very nice shoot.


----------



## Edavies30

2012 line up for bows looks great this year. 




2011-12 Ben Pearson Pro staff


----------



## vegashunter55

Did you see the anodized colors? I now can't decide. What a choice to make. Time and more research will tell.


----------



## Edavies30

[gun metal with blue and silver strings on the new bow thats comimg out or another advatage. Can't have to many Advantage bows



2011-2012 Ben Pearson Pro Staff QUOTE=vegashunter55;1062504572]Did you see the anodized colors? I now can't decide. What a choice to make. Time and more research will tell.[/QUOTE]


----------



## badbow148

vegashunter55 said:


> They come with split limbs. I don't think there is the option of a solid limb.


Thank you sir for the info. Badbow


----------



## vegashunter55

i shot four Vegas rounds and ended with a 298 20x. I don't know why it took so long to settle down but I'm glad that I ended strong. The Advantage was holding so well
that there was no doubt that it was an inside out x. I just need to keep up with this kind of shooting so the indoor season will build up to my World Archery Festival in Feb.
I just love shooting Pearson bows.


----------



## Edavies30

Anybody shooting The Lancaster Archery Classic at the end of Jan.? 



BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/ STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY PRO STAFF/ Gold Tip/ Alpen optics/Bohning shooting staff


----------



## kw1

Ed nobody wants to go to Pa unless they have to 


KW


----------



## Edavies30

Pa is where the fun is.... Plus the $5000 first place and all the other perks. Remember.....You got a friend in pa


kw1 said:


> Ed nobody wants to go to Pa unless they have to
> 
> 
> KW


----------



## kw1

Edavies30 said:


> Pa is where the fun is.... Plus the $5000 first place and all the other perks. Remember.....You got a friend in pa


That's if your good enough to win lol I'm not that strong of a spot shooter 


KW


----------



## Edavies30

I know you like 3d and we have the IBO indoor Nat. Champ. in Feb. at HBG Pa. Come on now,thats a fun shoot. Be great to see some Pearson orange there. Also a big crowd to watch you shoot. The Eastern Sportsman show is also one of the biggest events on the east coast. All at the same time. Would be great to have a Ben Pearson booth set up to show off the new bows. Look at all the fun that happens in Pa!


kw1 said:


> That's if your good enough to win lol I'm not that strong of a spot shooter
> 
> 
> KW


----------



## vegashunter55

Happy Thanksgiving to all who shoot Ben Pearson bows. The bows are coming off the production line and for that we are all truly thankful. A new bow will be released very soon. The Pro-Staff selections are being finalized and we are looking forward to another year of proudly wearing our orange shirts. Spend some time reflecting on the true things to be thankful for. Family, friends, relationships, passions, and finally all the other things that give you joy.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## Pride Hunter

Back up


----------



## 442fps

What's up with Pearson , need to talk to someone , call them since Monday , only Mailbox ......


----------



## vegashunter55

email Carolyn, or Todd will usually get a response within 48 hrs. Keep calling don't give up.


----------



## Edavies30

Call in the afternoon around 2pm. Thats when I call and can get through. Carolyn is going out on leave but is in and out of the office. You can still e-mail her and she will answer. If you need help with something mabey the Pearson pro staff could answer some questios


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHERY PRO STAFF/ SHOOTING STAFF Gold Tip/Alpen optics/Bohning archery


----------



## vegashunter55

I hope the stats on the new bow get posted soon. It is very similar to the Advantage but has split limbs and the grip is different. If ATA is the same and IBO is more, I want it!
It is without a name yet so we are being asked to submit possible names for the new one. I suggested Advantage Squared. Any ideas put them out and send to Carolyn at Pearson.


----------



## TOOL

vegashunter55 said:


> I hope the stats on the new bow get posted soon. It is very similar to the Advantage but has split limbs and the grip is different. If ATA is the same and IBO is more, I want it!
> It is without a name yet so we are being asked to submit possible names for the new one. I suggested Advantage Squared. Any ideas put them out and send to Carolyn at Pearson.


I like the split limb idea. Not crazy about changing the best grip in the industry.


----------



## z34mann

Sounds to me grip is same but removed the brace.


----------



## kw1

I talked to jeremy the other day grip is same width just bigger front to back to make up for the missing brace off the side


KW


----------



## vegashunter55

That is what I want. I would like IBO and stats. Then I need to decide on the color.


----------



## Pride Hunter

I would be happy just to get last years bow. :^(


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## MoNofletch

Pride Hunter said:


> I would be happy just to get last years bow. :^(


Oh boy!


----------



## KOZMAN4907

Pride Hunter said:


> I would be happy just to get last years bow. :^(


Now thats just funny! I bet if you were going to one of "his" tournys ya would have the bow.... I hear that the chief is out shooting instead of building bows. This is what I hear I can't say it to be fact.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Talked to Jeremy today and was promised the bow would ship out ASAP so we will see if it is here by next week. He was very nice and apologized for all the troubles.


----------



## KOZMAN4907

I hope so I understand its a great bow.

Koz


----------



## jwcatto

Lots and lots of talk about other manufacturers on AT. Sure do hate to see Pearson slipping. Just like in a marriage, communication is the key. Help us help the company and post some GOOD news straight from the factory.


----------



## timberjack

Proud to rejoin the team this year hope every one has a merry christmas\


----------



## Pride Hunter

ttt


----------



## vegashunter55

I hope that you have received your bow. I hope that before the first of the year all the stats and options will be posted on the new bow. Esp. the available colors
and the name that was chosen for the bow. I have submitted many on their facebook page.


----------



## 537

When I posted this thread here just under 3 years ago, I was told by many of my friends in the industry to stay away from ArcheryTalk because of too much trouble. Well I disagreed then and I do even more so today. I am impressed every time I get a chance to visit this thread. Even through the toughest times we have had this thread has remained positive for the most part. The loyalty of the Team Pearson Pro Staff, and their willingness to stand by us in these times is just one of the things that makes me love Ben Pearson Archery and this industry 

2011 has been a difficult year for us but through all of it we have made improvements that will help prevent these problems from happening again. We went from only 1 shop doing our machine work (which we lost in Feb. 2011) to, we now have 3 cutting for us and we have drawings at 3 more to be quoted. We added another anodizing company , film dipping company , and powder coating company this year. 

In an effort to keep the Pro staff better informed, Todd White has implemented a new program for our staff that includes State staff coordinators who will be responsible for the Shooters in their State, and plans to increase the number of shooters on our staff. More details of this along with a list of the coordinators we currently have will be released before the Gainesville ASA shoot. 

For those of you who have been around awhile, you know that Carolyn is due to have twins any day now (This is an answer to a lot of prayers). She has been great and frankly made it much longer than I expected her to. She left at the end of November, under doctors orders to stay off her feet. I spoke with her yesterday and both the babies and her are doing well. She has been off less than a month and says it is driving her crazy not being at work after 13 years of coming to the same place almost everyday. To say the least we miss her and look forward to her return hopefully around the first part of February.

There are some changes to the product line for 2012.The Advantage is unchanged for 2012 it has been a great performer and the most common thing we hear about it is "please don't change it". The Stealth 2 is Unchanged (imagine that) obviously this bow was late in the year shipping but the people that have them are very happy with them and we are getting great feedback. The Legend is also unchanged for 2012. The new bow that we have been discussing on facebook will be called the MarXman. It has very similar specs to the Advantage (same ATA 1/4" shorter brace height) but it is split limb with the same limb pocket system as the Stealth 2. My initial tests have it just a few feet per second faster than the Advantage. The big question about the MarXman has been when will they be shipping. We have all the parts for them, except the risers, already in house. We expect to see a finalized version in the next 2 weeks and the production run should be ready just about the time we go to Gainesville for the ASA shoot.

We have made a few changes on the available colors. The Stealth 2 and the Legend will only be available in Camo or Black. The Advantage and the MarXman will be available in Green, Orange, White or Black powder coated colors and Orange, Green or Platinum anodized colors (you can see these on Facebook). The anodized colors will have a 4-6 week delivery time. 

Last but not least let me personally apologize. I could have done a much better job communicating here. No excuses at all , I would just like the opportunity to put it all behind us and go forward from here. 

Feel free to email me [email protected] or PM me here if you have questions


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Pride Hunter

Thank you for the update!


----------



## 442fps

Jeremy ,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for you and the whole Pearson crew , and please say hello to Carolyn ,
best wishes for here and the two new future bowhunters 

Take care

Valentin


----------



## kw1

Merry Christmas all and these are my Christmas lights for this year


----------



## vegashunter55

Thank you for the update. I will continue to stand with the best bowmakers in America. The Ben Pearson Archery company is as good as it gets.
Merry Christmas to you and your family, to Carolyn and the twins and to Todd. I await the details on the MarXsman and hope to place my order
within the next few weeks. I just don't know what color I want. Do I stay with Pearson Orange, or go with the green that I saw the other day.
Keep up the good work, diversification of suppliers will keep the chain moving and production will not be interrupted like before.
It is an honor to stand with you in this time of new developments.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Wishing all the Pearson Family a Very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## vegashunter55

After looking at the Advantage riser in white, I think that the white would be nice. I have camo, black, gunmetal, mothwing-orange in my Pearson collection and blue and green in my other two so white would be a beautiful addition. Yes I will choose white until I change my mind. A MarXman in white for me.


----------



## 537

White has been one of the most popular colors for us but I think that is going to change now that we are offering anodised colors. From what I'm hearing it is going to be orange or platinum anodised this year


----------



## vegashunter55

I don't want to wait for the six week delay on the anodized colors so I'll let Todd officially know that white in the MarXman for me. My desire is I want a color that I won't use
for hunting and keep it strictly for rec./ target shooting.


----------



## peter rogers

Thanks for the update Jeremy..I hope to see you and Chris at the ATA show.. If Todd needs help with the state Shooting Staff Coordinators lt me know..


----------



## foreveryung

Not sure if this link has been posted, but thought readers may be interested. 

http://archerynewsnow.com/Pearson.html


----------



## 537

Happy New year everyone


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Finally*

Finally got my Stealth II. Thanks Jeremy! Red and Black strings are sharp!


----------



## vegashunter55

Set up, trick it out, and start shooting. I think you will agree that it was worth the long wait. I enjoy mine very much and the flat black is an outstanding color.


----------



## stinky1

nice strings. you don't need to serve on the roller guard?


----------



## jwcatto

Thank you for the update!

The anodized colors will be hot for sure!!!! 

Keep making great bows and everything else will fall in place accordingly.

Wishing Pearson the very best in 2012.
Catto


----------



## Pride Hunter

ttt


----------



## 442fps

Question for the S2 shooters :

Mine is 63 lbs at 29.5" draw .

Timing is ok , Syncro also , but arrow flight isn't perfect as i want .

How far are your arrows away from the riser if you measure just from the window to the middle of the shaft ?


----------



## pacnate

Any info on the MarXman yet?


----------



## stinky1

This may have already been answered, but is Pearson at the ATA show?


----------



## pacnate

I'm trying to find out something too. Seems everyone is talking about everything but that...lol. But I'm still loving all the other stuff. Can't wait to see more pics tomorrow! Gotta love AT!!


----------



## 442fps

442fps said:


> Question for the S2 shooters :
> 
> Mine is 63 lbs at 29.5" draw .
> 
> Timing is ok , Syncro also , but arrow flight isn't perfect as i want .
> 
> How far are your arrows away from the riser if you measure just from the window to the middle of the shaft ?


Nobody else shooting a Stealth 2 ?


----------



## Pride Hunter

Havent set mine up yet. Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## vegashunter55

I shoot the Limbdriver Pro and cannot measure without help. I'll try to have someone measure and get back with you.
I did walk-back tuning and had to move the rest a little to the right from the initial paper-tune.


----------



## pearson mike

stinky1 said:


> This may have already been answered, but is Pearson at the ATA show?


Nope they weren't there, but a couple of us were.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Nope they weren't there, but a couple of us were.


Where have you been hiding


----------



## pearson mike

Let me see...Reg. 40 hr a wk job, new business we opened a month ago, a wood fired boiler that eats a tree a day. Been a little busy.


----------



## pearson mike

Had a house full of outa towners here this week for the ATA show. 
Staying up late, drinking, telling lies, it was great.


----------



## 537

We decided to skip to ATA show this year and spend our time getting bows ready to ship. We missed visiting with everyone there but we believe we can better serve our customers by skipping it this year


----------



## Pride Hunter

vegashunter55 said:


> I shoot the Limbdriver Pro and cannot measure without help. I'll try to have someone measure and get back with you.
> I did walk-back tuning and had to move the rest a little to the right from the initial paper-tune.


Can you just post a pic with the marks lined up on the rest so I know reasonably close where to set it? THNX!


----------



## bersh

Pride Hunter said:


> Can you just post a pic with the marks lined up on the rest so I know reasonably close where to set it? THNX!


Every bow is going to be a little different. You're going to have to walk back tune it regardless so do your best to get it close and then do your walk back tune and go from there.


----------



## kw1

pearson mike said:


> Let me see...Reg. 40 hr a wk job, new business we opened a month ago, a wood fired boiler that eats a tree a day. Been a little busy.


How is the wine making going


----------



## ohiorobp

So I have a few questions? Where would I go to find out information about what's available to swap between bows. The advantage mainly. Cams, limbs, mods and etc.
Thanks I'm advance.


----------



## ohiorobp

Ttt


----------



## kw1

ohiorobp said:


> So I have a few questions? Where would I go to find out information about what's available to swap between bows. The advantage mainly. Cams, limbs, mods and etc.
> Thanks I'm advance.


Call down the factory or call Seneca archery Dwayne is very helpful


----------



## ohiorobp

.......and I'm not advanced, far from it.. Lmao sometimes mobile spellcheck is my enemy. I ment to say thanks in advance.


----------



## ohiorobp

kw1 said:


> Call down the factory or call Seneca archery Dwayne is very helpful


Thanks brother.


----------



## Pride Hunter

What everyones plans shooting this year.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Looks like ohiorobp has started an Advantage owners group so we can all help each other. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=507


----------



## ohiorobp

Pride Hunter said:


> Looks like ohiorobp has started an Advantage owners group so we can all help each other.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=507


Yeap lol. Just wanted to see if we could get all the advantage owners to call out and what not in one place. :beer:


----------



## vegashunter55

I shoot the Advantage and I plan on shooting the Vegas Shoot, Finish the SW Sect Indoor tomorrow, The Nevada NBHA indoor, The State Outdoor and the Silver Dollar Shoot. After that I will be going out of state, maybe Redding if I feel confident.


----------



## vegashunter55

I just finished the NFAA SW Indoor Sectionals. A 297 on the Vegas Spot target. My best since last March's shoulder surgery. NFAA WAF in Feb and the Nevada State indoor then retun everything for outdoors. Lots of fun and feeling so much better using my Tru-ball HT release.


----------



## 537

Great shooting Steve, keep up the good work


----------



## 537

Great shooting Steve, keep up the good work


----------



## stinky1

Looking for a set of Legend cams for a bow project. Please get in touch with me if you have a set you'd like to sell.


----------



## greimer

Anyone knows what is going on with the benpearson.com page?


----------



## bersh

greimer said:


> Anyone knows what is going on with the benpearson.com page?


Works for me. There are still a bunch of typos and code errors in the menus, but the site itself loads.


----------



## ohiorobp

Works for me also. I guessing different people are making edits and are not cleaning up? IDK...
I do know that the forum needs some MAJOR help.


----------



## bersh

ohiorobp said:


> Works for me also. I guessing different people are making edits and are not cleaning up? IDK...
> I do know that the forum needs some MAJOR help.


The forum is shot - they need to blow it away and start fresh. There are a couple easy check boxes during the forum configuration that would have kept the spam out. There also needs to be a moderator or three keeping tabs on it to delete posts and block the spammers that make it through.


----------



## ohiorobp

bersh said:


> The forum is shot - they need to blow it away and start fresh. There are a couple easy check boxes during the forum configuration that would have kept the spam out. There also needs to be a moderator or three keeping tabs on it to delete posts and block the spammers that make it through.


I agree 100%. I have setup and administered more than I care to remember. LOL Fun stuff nontheless.


----------



## ohiorobp

Hey Advantage owners! Join the Pearson Advantage owners group and post up your rigs. Be nice to see others set ups.


----------



## DoubleRR

is the Pearson Stealth II... a 2010?...2011?...or a 2012? bow


----------



## Pride Hunter

The Stealth II was released in 2011 in limited numbers but should be full steam ahead in 2012.


----------



## 442fps

DoubleRR said:


> is the Pearson Stealth II... a 2010?...2011?...or a 2012? bow


There were some final changes on limbs , strings and cables , so finally i would call it a 2012 bow ......


----------



## Strut&Rut

What is going on at Pearson I have tried for a week to get someone on the phone?


----------



## vegashunter55

Keep trying you might make contact Jeremy on FB.


----------



## Strut&Rut

vegashunter55 said:


> Keep trying you might make contact Jeremy on FB.


What the hell are they running a company, or social network?


----------



## foreveryung

I called before opening hours, and the message and answering system is not operating properly. But, I spoke with 3 different people last week, Carolyn, Deena (sp?) and Jeremy(twice). So I'm confused, haven't had the same experience.


----------



## ohiorobp

Strut&Rut said:


> What the hell are they running a company, or social network?


I have been in contact too. I'm not understanding why your not able. Maybe also send him a pm to. He's on here a lot.


----------



## Pride Hunter

I posted some awsome pics of Ben Pearson history, arrows, tips, ect on the Ben Pearson Facebook page.


----------



## ohiorobp

Pride Hunter said:


> I posted some awsome pics of Ben Pearson history, arrows, tips, ect on the Ben Pearson Facebook page.


Refuse to use FB any other way to see them?


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson History*

Pearson History


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson History*

Pearson History 2


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson History*

Pearson History 3


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson History*

Pearson History 4


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson History*

Pearson History 5


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pearson History*

Pearson History 6


----------



## ohiorobp

That's freaking awesome. Thanks.for posting.


----------



## 537

I just posted a few pictures of the MarXman on the Ben Pearson Facebook page


----------



## ohiorobp

537 said:


> I just posted a few pictures of the MarXman on the Ben Pearson Facebook page


I'm drooling....what's the specs? Where can I buy? When can I buy?


----------



## vegashunter55

I was thinking that I would order another Advantage and have one for indoor and the other for outdoor setup. After talking to Jeremy today, I will stay with the MarXman in white. BH will be 6 and 15/16ths with about 3 fps faster than the Advantage. I think that late Feb to mid March is the ETA for the new bow. I can't wait.


----------



## ohiorobp

Looking for mods for an Advantage. 
Have a thread in the WTB. Looking for 28.5 need ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## vegashunter55

ohiorobp said:


> Looking for mods for an Advantage.
> Have a thread in the WTB. Looking for 28.5 need ASAP. Thanks.


Have you tried Select Archery? They might have them.


----------



## ohiorobp

vegashunter55 said:


> Have you tried Select Archery? They might have them.


No I have not. Guess I will Google them and see. I have tried to contact Jeremy but no luck. Wish it was easier to get some mods though...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiorobp

Just looked at their website and they don't have it on there. But I emailed them. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 537

ohiorobp said:


> Just looked at their website and they don't have it on there. But I emailed them.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Email me a number to [email protected] and I will call you Monday afternoon. I can get the mods out by Tuesday most likely


----------



## ohiorobp

Oh, outstanding! Wewww, I was worrying if I would find any. Email is being sent now. Thank you so so much!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiorobp

How often do you get to speak with the owner of a company?

I had the pleasure of talking with Jeremy a couple times over the last few day about needing some things. He made sure I was taken care of and did it in a fast manner. I am very, VERY pleased with the c.s. that Pearson has given me. I can only think what the future holds for them. Thank you Jeremy for taking the time to speak with me and to make sure I was satisfied. Hard to find in todays world.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegashunter55

Great comment! I feel the same way. Sometimes I meed to be patient but it always pays off.


----------



## ohiorobp

vegashunter55 said:


> Great comment! I feel the same way. Sometimes I meed to be patient but it always pays off.


I hear that. I thought I was being patient waiting a week trying to find a place to even get mods before I could place an order. But, I'm still a little worried....LOL hopefully it for not, my worrying that is. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegashunter55

I just received the Pearson Factory Pro-Staff shirt. I'll wear it tomorrow for my Sat. Vegas Shoot at 4:30pm. I didn't have a good day today but the Advantage will be up and running and I have good expectations.


----------



## ohiorobp

Post up a pic of the staff shirt. Curious to what it looks like.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiorobp

Hey advantage owners question for ya. I notice that the limb bolts come pretty far down. So my question is this do you think the limbs could be relaxed enough with a bowmaster portable press to remove the limbs?
Thanks in advance....

Vegashunter, how did you fair my friend?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiorobp

Ttt

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pabowman

Jeremy, Tried emailing you, Tried calling you a couple times, I will try calling again tomorrow...


----------



## vegashunter55

ohiorobp said:


> Ttt
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I put extra long bolts on my Advantage to lower the draw weight while I recovered from my shoulder surgery. The 60# limbs were backed down to 37 pounds. I only shot it for couple of times before I started to tighten the bolts down more. They extend out about an inch but I haven't put the orig. ones back. I think that you might still have to takeoff the cables and strings to remove the limbs while pressing the bow. I backed mine all the way out to adjust and could not remove the limbs until I took off the strings. Good luck.
I finished Vegas with a 1st place in my flight and $300 in my pocket. Three Pearson shooters finished in the money this weekend. We all should be proud of who we shoot for.


----------



## ohiorobp

Thank you for the info for taking the limbs off.

Also, outstanding job on the shoot. Pearson needs to have a gallery on their website showing staff shooters doing their thing.

Take care....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiorobp

Got my mods and some nice goodies. Thanks Jeremy I appreciate it very much.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegashunter55

ohiorobp said:


> Post up a pic of the staff shirt. Curious to what it looks like.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Send me your email or look up Steven E. Bostic on facebook for a photo of the Factory Staff Shooter Shirt.


----------



## ohiorobp

Pretty sweet hats....never seen this style before. Props for BP. 


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreveryung

I just picked up a Legend and Advantage, had owned 2 Advantages and 1 Legend in the recent past. Both originally came out with non-barnesdale limbs. Barnesdale installed on both, Advantage got new strings, suppressor and some hardware. Man - these bows just make me happy every time I shoot them. Set up was fast, I had taken measurements prior to removing the old limbs, both were paper tuned. Following the limb replacement, both shot bullet holes with the first arrow. That indicates consistency in manufacturing to me.

I really love the Legend, especially for hunting. It is the most enjoyable bow I have owned, and there have been many. I kept playing around, but the Pearson's are here to stay.


----------



## vegashunter55

They (NFAA) changed the flight that I was in after completing my final round. So much for getting everything tuned with my Advantage and improving my scores everyday.
If you don't want to be bumped to another flight on the last day of the WAF, don't shoot a score more than four points higher. For me I have always tried to shoot my best score possible everyday I compete. I would never SANDBAG.


----------



## badbow148

Congrats to the awesome Pearson shooters,and keep it up good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## 537

We are heading to the West Monroe, LA ASA shoot on Thursday. Who else is going?


----------



## pacnate

Wish we were gonna get to go, but looking into making TX. Baseball season in full swing here, and just can't get away. Good luck to the Pearson clan. Will be waiting to hear some results!

Nate


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## stinky1

When are we going to see some pictures of the MarXman?


----------



## 537

stinky1 said:


> When are we going to see some pictures of the MarXman?


pictures are posted on the Facebook page


----------



## 537

Cogratulations Team Pearson on a great weekend at the ASA shoot in West Monroe. Michael Vincent 1st place in Semi Pro, Cade White 1st place in Open C, Jerry Young 3rd place in Hunter , R.E. Smith 3rd place in Senior Masters, Blakelee White 4th in Women's hunter. And more top 10's than I can keep track of without leaving someone out.


----------



## greimer

537 said:


> Cogratulations Team Pearson on a great weekend at the ASA shoot in West Monroe. Michael Vincent 1st place in Semi Pro, Cade White 1st place in Open C, Jerry Young 3rd place in Hunter , R.E. Smith 3rd place in Senior Masters, Blakelee White 4th in Women's hunter. And more top 10's than I can keep track of without leaving someone out.


Great shooting...537 didn't do to bad in known 45

When yous going to start shooting again everyweek


----------



## 537

We will start shooting next Monday March 5th sign up starts at 5:00 and shoot at 6:00


----------



## ohiorobp

OK, so I know Pearson has shirts, hats, etc available to purchase. But, were can I get them. How can I see what they look like. I had seen a hat on the forum here that was kinda orange thought they all would be. I ordered a hat and it was camo....lol I had no idea they had camo. Love it. But, now I want a solid color and maybe a shirt. I would like to see them before I buy them. So is there a product catalog online? Anyone have one they can take pictures of and post? Thanks all. Can someone show me the secret handshake? LOL

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Davis

Call Jesse 608-498-7177 to order yours today, Great Quality and American made


----------



## vegashunter55

vegashunter55 said:


> They (NFAA) changed the flight that I was in after completing my final round. So much for getting everything tuned with my Advantage and improving my scores everyday.
> If you don't want to be bumped to another flight on the last day of the WAF, don't shoot a score more than four points higher. For me I have always tried to shoot my best score possible everyday I compete. I would never SANDBAG.


Well, I received a check from NFAA for 1st place 4th Flight BHFS for $300. They did the right thing!! I send an email in protest for the posted results and when I saw the check and reviewed the results page, and I am back in 1st place, 4th Flight. I'm glad that justice prevailed.


----------



## asa_low12

I've got a couple of pearson shirts for sale if anybody is interested. I'll take $50tyd obo for both. One is med and one is large, but they fit the same (like a large).


----------



## badbow148

Jeremy Davis said:


> Call Jesse 608-498-7177 to order yours today, Great Quality and American made


Those are sharp looking


----------



## ohiorobp

Nice shirts. I wear an xlarge though. Too bad.
But my question still remains.....is there a Pearson catalog? I tried calling and didn't get anyone. Come on guys.....anyone? I would love to promote the company but would like to know what I can buy. Is there a hidden link on the website. Does shootlikeben.com sell stuff? Is the earth round? Where did you goto school? Lmao..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## asa_low12

Shirts are sold. Bump for Pearson. And just wanted to say thank you Jeremy and the rest of the Pearson guys for allowing me to be on the staff the past two years. I loved and still love the bows, but i'm just a bow trading junkie at heart. I love to switch bows more than my underwear and don't want to be tied down. But thank you guys for the opportunity and good luck to all the Pearson guys this year. I know they're on fire so far..


----------



## Pride Hunter

No catalog or anything like that. Most shirts come from Pro-staffers who have taken it upon themselves to get some made and then have other shooters order them. They did have the black and orange ones a few years back but none lately.


----------



## 537

Ben Pearson Archery has a new address and new phone number. 
Ben Pearson Archery 
2172 W. Nine Mile Road #350 
Pensacola 32534
Phone# 850-607-9320
Fax# 850-607-9323


----------



## ohiorobp

Pride Hunter said:


> No catalog or anything like that. Most shirts come from Pro-staffers who have taken it upon themselves to get some made and then have other shooters order them. They did have the black and orange ones a few years back but none lately.


Really?....Wow, that's crazy.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 537

ohiorobp said:


> Nice shirts. I wear an xlarge though. Too bad.
> But my question still remains.....is there a Pearson catalog? I tried calling and didn't get anyone. Come on guys.....anyone? I would love to promote the company but would like to know what I can buy. Is there a hidden link on the website. Does shootlikeben.com sell stuff? Is the earth round? Where did you goto school? Lmao..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> The earth is round and I went to school in Pensacola.


----------



## 537

ohiorobp said:


> Nice shirts. I wear an xlarge though. Too bad.
> But my question still remains.....is there a Pearson catalog? I tried calling and didn't get anyone. Come on guys.....anyone? I would love to promote the company but would like to know what I can buy. Is there a hidden link on the website. Does shootlikeben.c
> om sell stuff? Is the earth round? Where did you goto school? Lmao..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


The only shirts we have in stock are black t-shirts, I can post a number were you can order the solid orange shirts like the one pictured above or you can call Jesse and order the latest shirt which can also be customized with your name and sponsor logos. Jesse is also working on a hoodie which should be ready soon


----------



## ohiorobp

Ahhh, much better. Thank you mucho. I'll be calling Jesse then.......can Jesse get hats too? Or is there a high res logo image I can use to have a hat made. Go ahead and post the number so I can order the orange one too.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegashunter55

Ben Pearson Archery 
2172 W. Nine Mile Road #350 
Pensacola 32534
Phone# 850-607-9320
Fax# 850-607-9323

This is the new address and phone for Ben Pearson Archery. It will save the staff 100miles a day driving to and from work. 
Let's send good wishes for the new location and that will give them more time at work and with family.
Good Luck Team Pearson.


----------



## ohiorobp

Any thoughts about limb issues? See this thread....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1709344 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiorobp

My Pearson travels with me...lol lots of people here ask about my hat. 









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreveryung

What prompted the move? I didn't realize they had schools in Pensacola...maybe my neighbors in Jax lied to me


----------



## ohiorobp

Ttt

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegashunter55

The risers for the MarXman just arrived from the machinist, that means it won't be long before they start to ship. It promises to be just as its name implies; A MarXman!


----------



## badbow148

Any pictures of these new bows Thanks.


----------



## vegashunter55

badbow148 said:


> Any pictures of these new bows Thanks.


Look on Facebook "Ben Pearson Archery"


----------



## badbow148

Thanks but me no do facebook


----------



## 537

A few Pictures of the MarXman


----------



## pacnate

Any word yet on when they'll be coming out to us? Getting a little anxious.


----------



## vegashunter55

Pearson's are always worth the wait. I've never been disappointed once I have the bow in my hands. Mine will be
white with the black limbs. A fantastic combination. A few more weeks wait will be worth it.


----------



## Belicoso

537 said:


> A few Pictures of the MarXman


Nice


----------



## pacnate

vegashunter55 said:


> Pearson's are always worth the wait. I've never been disappointed once I have the bow in my hands. Mine will be
> white with the black limbs. A fantastic combination. A few more weeks wait will be worth it.


I'll agree with you Vegas. I just want mine....lol. I actually talked to Jeremy yesterday and I must say, I opted to wait on the anodized green. It just looked sweet in the pic, and I was especially pleased with the fact that HE was the one to call me back. Not just someone from the company. Wish the anodizing didn't take so long, but I completely understand it.

Have a blessed day today!


----------



## kw1

They do look good


----------



## pacnate

Anybody got a pic of the Kawasaki Green bows? I would like to see one?


----------



## vegashunter55

I will be shooting the Color Country Shootout in Cedar City, UT this weekend. I will show off the shooter''s shirt and do my best to win Sen. BHFS trophy division.
I will post results next week. I wish I was bringing the MarXman....


----------



## vegashunter55

No Senior BHFS due to low # of Seniors in BHFS. I shot with the young guys in trophy class and got my 1st Place finish. 
I had a wonderful time and drove back to Las Vegas in a blizzard for the first 35 miles. Nice to be home.


----------



## badbow148

vegashunter55 said:


> No Senior BHFS due to low # of Seniors in BHFS. I shot with the young guys in trophy class and got my 1st Place finish.
> I had a wonderful time and drove back to Las Vegas in a blizzard for the first 35 miles. Nice to be home.


Congrats to you and shooting your Pearson. Did you have fun beating up on the young bucks.


----------



## 537

If you are trying to call Ben Pearson today please leave a message we are having problems with our phones and Internet.


----------



## vegashunter55

badbow148 said:


> Congrats to you and shooting your Pearson. Did you have fun beating up on the young bucks.


Yes I did. I did remind them that I'll be 57 next year and still would like to shoot against my peers. If they don't show-up in numbers then I will be forced to beat-up on the young bucks again.


----------



## vegashunter55

I spoke to Jeremy and was told that my MarXman should ship this next week. I feel like a proud papa "about to be". 
White with black limbs. A Killer Color.


----------



## Elk4me

537 said:


> If you are trying to call Ben Pearson today please leave a message we are having problems with our phones and Internet.


Jeremy when are new hats and Pearson shirts coming out and not the $100 shooter shirt too excpensive for my blood. I am a t-shirt kinda guy! Shoot me a Pm if ya need too!


----------



## Elk4me

ohiorobp said:


> My Pearson travels with me...lol lots of people here ask about my hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


How much was the hat and where ya get it? Jeremy what does the Black T-Shirt cost ? What is cost and shipping prices for both items.


----------



## 537

We have some of the black t shirts , what size do you need ?


----------



## djsasa

Large :wink:


----------



## Elk4me

Med or large!


----------



## kw1

Hey mike is that your winery over on 31 think it boaks creek


----------



## Elk4me

Anyone have a set of angelwing side plates for a 07 Gen II or ones that will fit . Also looking for a set of 60# black limbs for a Gen II with Hurricaine cams. I think they are Barnsdales looking for Def# 260 13 3/4" limbs.


----------



## pearson mike

kw1 said:


> Hey mike is that your winery over on 31 think it boaks creek



Yep, Only it's Bokes Creek. Did you go by and not stop?


----------



## kw1

Not enough room for my big truck get a load up to Kenton krogers every once in a while


----------



## pearson mike

I thought you were better than that...Had a few 53 footers dropping stuff off last summer


----------



## kw1

Well then I put it in there the next Time you live next door in the blue house


----------



## pearson mike

Yep, but you don't need to pull the rig in, come back over on a weekend and bring the family


----------



## kw1

How is everyone liking the marXman any comparisons to the advantage


----------



## vegashunter55

I hope that mine was shipped this week and it should arrive sometime between Monday and Wednesday. I won't have time to set it up before the Fresno Safari but I will try freestyle
and see if I like it. I am a pin man but I will see what suits me best.


----------



## pacnate

Just tried the Pearson website. Is it finally getting updated? Looked like it was under construction....?


----------



## vegashunter55

That is my guess too. Hopefully no body will hack into the forum section like last time. It is a great place to share info with
other Pearson shooters. I hope when it is up and running the MarXman will be posted.


----------



## vegashunter55

I got back from the Fresno Safari and finished fourth in Sen Male BHFS. I need just a little more magic and I'll be where I want to be. A little more work and the MarXman should do the trick. I'm still waiting for it's arrival. I shot in the team money shoot and my partner was Greg Poole. We finished tied for 2nd and I shot high score in the 101 yard shoot off and we split our share! Overall it was a good weekend. The only thing that could have made it better was to be going to Redding this week. No complaints and no excuses.
Thanks Pearson for great equipment.


----------



## peter rogers

I hope to shoot my first shoot this year after 7 months of due to Wrist surgery..My Doctor says I can start shooting again. so I'm gonna turn down my Advantage and give it a try...


----------



## vegashunter55

I put longer limb bolts on and turned my 60# Advantage down to 38#. This helped me get back in action after last years shoulder surgery.
Goo luck on your recovery.


----------



## peter rogers

vegashunter55 said:


> I put longer limb bolts on and turned my 60# Advantage down to 38#. This helped me get back in action after last years shoulder surgery.
> Goo luck on your recovery.


Thanks for the Tip..


----------



## vegashunter55

Well, I received a call from Jeremy on Tuesday and my bow shipped that day. Finally my Brand New MarXman. White riser with black limbs. I will have time to set it up for the State Marked 3-D in Ely, NV. (Four hours to the north) Patience is a virtue and sometimes I'm not virtuous when I am so excited. I felt like my kids at times."are we there yet?" "are we there yet?'.
I'll share all the good feelings and results on the 9 and 10 of June. Thanks Team Pearson!!!


----------



## DoubleRR

anybody seen or heard any thing from or about Todd White...I am guessing he is still among the missing....shooting staff director?


----------



## pacnate

Haven't heard, but I figured we would start seeing some pics of the MarXman since several have gotten them now. I'm still waiting on word on mine. Jeremy if you see this, give me a shout man. Good to hear that the bows are shipping.


----------



## djsasa

Last Sunday - Pearson - three Serbian national records :thumbs_up
cadet guy (right on pic) smashed cadet and junior record with Advantage
girl on the pic, women senior record with Z34


----------



## vegashunter55

I will have my MarXman in hand tonight after work. I will post photos on facebook. I can'y figure out how to post here. If anyone want to I'll send them email and you can post for me. I'll take the photos tomorrow evening around 9 pm. Thanks!


----------



## alwayslookin

vegashunter55 said:


> I will have my MarXman in hand tonight after work. I will post photos on facebook. I can'y figure out how to post here. If anyone want to I'll send them email and you can post for me. I'll take the photos tomorrow evening around 9 pm. Thanks!


Your killin me........


----------



## vegashunter55

I forwarded them to post. send me an email and I'll do the same and see if they can be posted.


----------



## NMhunter

*vegashunter55 Bow*

Very Nice!


----------



## NMhunter

*vegasshooter55 Bow Cont.*


----------



## vegashunter55

Thanks for posting these photos. If the wind would quit I can get my 80 yard mark and then get a sight tape. I'll try again tomorow. I love this bow!! Ben Pearson Archery does it again!!


----------



## 442fps

Congrats , 

sold one of my Advantages yesterday and will replace it with a Marxman ......

I just have the problem that i dont know if i should keep the black one , the white one or the green one ....


----------



## vegashunter55

I love the white one. My Advantage is Mothwing Orange and my Stealth II is black for my hunting blind.


----------



## 537

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1775313&highlight=pearson


Check this post out over in the general section


----------



## 537

A lot of things happening on the forum check it out and chime in*

http://www.benpearson.com/vb/forum.php


----------



## Pride Hunter

The Stealth II Rocks!


----------



## vegashunter55

I drove to my hunting area and scouted the evening and morning. I saw 10 deer in the evening and 14 in the morning. I cow elk, five wild horses and only two fawns. 3 bucks just getting to the fork in horn growth. I will go back in a month and see what has happened.
My Stealth II is ready for what ever comes my way.


----------



## kody10

Good luck to everyone in Metro this weekend! Go show 'em how to do it in the Superman City!


----------



## juanagalvan

For those of you who are looking for apparel and such, there will be a store added to the Ben Pearson website where you can get tshirts, polos, hats, and other accessories. Ben Pearson Archery appreciates your patience and the website will be undergoing changes over the next few weeks to months. The forum however, has been cleaned up and is being moderated to keep out spammers. There have been some interesting additions to the forum to make it more user friendly. A chat box was added so users who are on at the same time can chat in real time. A gallery was placed on the Navigation Bar so all the pictures on the forum can be viewed easily as well as adding albums and photos. A link to facebook was also added so you can "like" threads and have them show up on your Facebook page.


----------



## pabowman

anyone looking for an original Z-34, let me know, I have one and it needs a new home. pm me for specs if you are interested


----------



## 537

Juan, thanks for all the hard work you are putting in.




juanagalvan said:


> For those of you who are looking for apparel and such, there will be a store added to the Ben Pearson website where you can get tshirts, polos, hats, and other accessories. Ben Pearson Archery appreciates your patience and the website will be undergoing changes over the next few weeks to months. The forum however, has been cleaned up and is being moderated to keep out spammers. There have been some interesting additions to the forum to make it more user friendly. A chat box was added so users who are on at the same time can chat in real time. A gallery was placed on the Navigation Bar so all the pictures on the forum can be viewed easily as well as adding albums and photos. A link to facebook was also added so you can "like" threads and have them show up on your Facebook page.


----------



## kody10

ttt


----------



## kw1

Mike are you going to Marengo this weekend?


----------



## pearson mike

Nope. Since it's so close, a bunch of the guys are coming over here when they are done shooting.


----------



## kw1

Over 1200 shooters last count I got


----------



## vegashunter55

Another day of practice with my son, before our 10 Aug Mule deer hunt. I have spotted the bachelor group that I want to hunt. I am getting the list of hunting gear needed to pack and take for our week long hunt. My Stealth II is tuned and ready to go. The expectation is very high this year and I feel that we will have a wonderful time together hunting nice muleys. I will keep the Pearson Team informed.


----------



## kody10

who all is gonna be at the classic? looking forward to seeing everyone there and a great weekend of shooting!


----------



## Pride Hunter

What arrows will everyone be using for deer hunting this year?


----------



## Pride Hunter

*???*

I have this little guy roaming my area.


----------



## MS_DEER_HUNTER

I sure wish someone would help me sell my Pearson Pride , ....Time for a new bow !

pm me if interested


----------



## pacnate

Pride Hunter said:


> What arrows will everyone be using for deer hunting this year?


Think I'll b using some GT prohunters this year for hunting. Pearson advantage at 70lb.


----------



## kw1

Pride Hunter said:


> What arrows will everyone be using for deer hunting this year?


Gt prohunters 75/95 30 in. Long 100 grain bh and 3 in. Super spine vanes in a 4 fletch. Total weight 428 grains


----------



## Pride Hunter

Hope all the Pearson staff and families stay safe from the hurricane and no damage to anything!


----------



## vegashunter55

The results of this years father son Nevada archery hunt. The children always shoot the bigger deer.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Where is the Pearson Pride? Pretty quiet on here.


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> The results of this years father son Nevada archery hunt. The children always shoot the bigger deer.
> View attachment 1458335


Nice deer


----------



## vegashunter55

I have never taken a bigger deer than my three son's deer. I will live with the knowledge that I have been with each when they took there big ones.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Ttt


----------



## vegashunter55

Nevada Senior Olympic Games completed this Sunday. I took gold for the second year in a row. After not shooting target for the last few months, it was nice to shoot well enough to win. The Marxman shot better than I did.


----------



## kw1

vegashunter55 said:


> Nevada Senior Olympic Games completed this Sunday. I took gold for the second year in a row. After not shooting target for the last few months, it was nice to shoot well enough to win. The Marxman shot better than I did.


Good shooting


----------



## kody10

hunting season opens tomorrow!! hopefully i can stick one in the morning!!


----------



## vegashunter55

Good hunting! I hope a nice one steps into range. Then let the Ben Pearson send an arrow where it belongs.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Good Luck!


----------



## kody10

got my first deer with a bow yesterday afternoon!


----------



## vegashunter55

Congratulations!! Post a photo if you can. It is a proud moment to be successful with a bow. Feelings aren't quite the same with a rifle but I like getting close and hearing my heartbeat pounding in my chest.
Keep it up, stay addicted to archery hunting.


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Deer*

My Buck I shot last Saturday morning with my Stealth II.


----------



## kw1

Pride Hunter said:


> My Buck I shot last Saturday morning with my Stealth II.


Now why would you shot Bambi! Just kidding that is a really nice buck congrats.


----------



## foreveryung

How's Pearson doing? Haven't heard much lately.


----------



## vegashunter55

I just started our Indoor Vegas spot 360 league last night. I set up my MarXman shooting 2712's and it is evident that I will need to get in shape for this league. After warm-up and practice ends I am not steady after the 9th end. I am excited for how well the bow shoots but not as happy with the archer. Time will improve me and another few tweaks the bow will be dialed in to perfection. Thanks to Ben Pearson Archery for creating another winner! I'm looking forward to the WAF Vegas Shoot 2013.


----------



## kody10

Ben Pearson Archery is looking to expand our prostaff! We are looking to expand in both tournament shooters and hunters in the field! If you are interested please email [email protected] your archery resume!

If you are a current shooter and haven't received any info on 2013 please email the same address so we can get ya back rolling!

Thank you and we look forward to adding many of you to the Pearson Family!


----------



## karlan78

I'd love to hear whats new and what's going on at Ben Pearson!


----------



## pabowman

Looking forward to being back on Team Pearson for 2013...

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pabowman

And can someone pm me the info for the forum, forgot all my login info from 2 years ago... Been awhile

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greimer

www.benpearson.com

I had to make a new user name because the new page didn't know my old one, but you can still see all the info.


----------



## Ghost 133

greimer said:


> www.benpearson.com
> 
> I had to make a new user name because the new page didn't know my old one, but you can still see all the info.


You must be Rocky's son?


----------



## greimer

Ghost 133 said:


> You must be Rocky's son?


Yes I am...Have been for 32 years. I have moved and live down here between Mobile and Pensacola...Pearson Land!


----------



## DoubleRR

wow!...how time flies....he should still be four years old....guess I am old!


----------



## Pride Hunter

OK friends, I need your help. I have entered my Buck in the Nice Rack Contest on Lazer 103.3 Winner will get up to $500 from the gun shop in Des Moines. I need all the votes I can get so PLEASE go there and register and vote for me. Also share this so all your friends may do the same. It would mean a lot to me!!! Vote for "Mack Daddy"

http://dmcontests.upickem.net/engine/Welcome.aspx?contestid=74970

If this against AT policy sorry, I will remove it.


----------



## deerhunter7273

I need help from you guys I can not find any pearson t shirts anywhere can someone help. Thanks


----------



## joebow09

hello fellows and ladies!! glad to back shooting with Pearson again!!


----------



## kody10

ready for the upcoming tournament season to start!!


----------



## pabowman

Ttt. Loving my new Stealth II... 

Sent from my PMID1000B using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kw1

pabowman said:


> Ttt. Loving my new Stealth II...
> 
> Sent from my PMID1000B using Tapatalk 2


Did you get the short bH our the 7?

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pabowman

I got the short brace height. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhunter7273

I just want to show off my 3D rig for this year.


----------



## kw1

Is that the wildfire

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhunter7273

Yes it is the Wildfire.


----------



## bowadventures

Ben Pearson Archery is currently seeking FIELD STAFF for the 2013 hunting seasons. As a member of our FIELD STAFF you get to do what you love; bowhunt. Our FIELD STAFF will represent both Ben Pearson Archery and the sports of bowhunting and bowfishing in an ethical and upstanding manner. Media personalities and those with writing or photography skills are a plus but not required. Local, state, and national memberships to bowhunting or bowfishing clubs and organizations (ie: Pope & Young, state bowhunting organization, hunt club) as well as frequent forum visits and social media (Facebook, Twitter, Youtube) use is also recommended. Please email [email protected] for an application. With turkey season, spring bear season, and bowfishing weather around the corner we have a deadline of February 28, 2013 and will select and notify candidates by March 11, 2013. Keep in mind, we will look through all applicants and are taking a variety of criteria into consideration in our selection process ranging from game pursued, location of country, and ability to promote Ben Pearson Archery in a positive light. Our application is not time consuming so we encourage anyone with interest to apply.


----------



## bowadventures

Ben Pearson Outdoors
State of the Business

First, thank you to all of our dealers, shooters, and consumers for your continued support of the World’s Oldest Bow Manufacturer. This company has continued all of these years due to each of you.

We would like to share with everyone on the state of our business and the events that have lead up to this point.

In September, Jeremy Blackmon left the company to pursue another career path. We wish Jeremy well in his endeavors.

In October, Ben Selman was hired as the National Sales Manager. Ben has been in the archery industry for 10 years with much of that time managing larger archery pro-shops. In addition to Ben’s management experience, Ben also is an exemplary 3-D competition archer. Ben advanced through the amateur ranks of the Archery Shooter Association (ASA) into the semi-professional class. This experience and expertise carries over to assisting in the development and building of high performance bows.

Ben has incorporated an innovative and modern perspective to our company while retaining dedication to our dealers. His experience as an archery dealer gives the company knowledge to help our dealer network strive while focusing on Ben Pearson Outdoors’ equipment.

Although Ben’s title indicates an active sales role with the company, Ben has revolutionized our inventory systems and has reduced the lead time for product orders and in some cases has even eliminated them completely. It is the goal of both Ben and this company to continue advancing better internal processes so that Ben Pearson Outdoors will offer the premier service in the industry to our dealer network.

With the strong assistance of Dena Stokes, Ben has also taken Ben Pearson Outdoors to an industry leading level in customer service.

In December, Bill Howard was appointed as Marketing and Media Director. Bill is an avid bowhunter and has taken everything from bison to skunks with the bow. His dedication to the sport of bowhunting is seen in his volunteerism and memberships with Pope and Young and the North Carolina Bowhunters Association, as well as instructing both hunter education and bowhunter education courses in North Carolina. He is an award winning photographer and writer, has been published in several regional and national magazines, writes a weekly outdoors column for seven newspapers, and his blog BillHowardOutdoors.com is ranked as one of the top hunting blogs in the country. He also published Bow Adventures magazine in 2012, a collaboration of several of the top bowhunting blog writers in the United States.

Bill has already launched a Twitter account for Ben Pearson Outdoors, @benpearsonbows, and has taken over as one of the administrators for the Facebook account. Future media presence will incorporate both a YouTube channel and a regular blog to go along with the already present forum.

Chris Stokes and Alton Matchett remain the company’s sole owners. Under their leadership, Ben Pearson Outdoors will maintain strong Christian values and a commitment to producing the best and highest quality bows on the market. 

With these personnel changes merging vast experience in both competition and hunting we are confident Ben Pearson Outdoors is taking the best path that is laid before us, and we will continue to diligently seek the best path as we move forward.

BenPearson.com


----------



## deerhunter7273

Who is going to the IBO Winter Nationals Next Weekend in Wetumpka Alabama


----------



## bowadventures

Letters will go out to potential Field Stff tonight, so if you applied, keep an eye out on your inbox!

Bill Howard
Marketing and Media Director
Ben Pearson Outdoors


----------

